# Lohnt es sich Warhammer wieder anzufangen?



## Grubby. (1. November 2009)

Huhu, ich zocke jetzt schon ca 10 Monate kein Warhammer mehr und wollte mal wissen ob es sich lohnt dass man es wieder anfängt.
Hier ein paar Fragen:

- Werden jetzt zB die Orcs größer mit jeden Level?
- Hat sich die Performance verbessert? (zB Kein ruckeln mehr im RvR)
- Gibt es immer noch Player Caps in der Hauptstadtbelagerung?
- Wurden einige Rüstungsmodelle überarbeitet dass nicht jeder am Anfang gleich aussieht?
- Kriegt man noch Gruppen für zB Faulgallenhöhlen zusammen?
- Wurde der Schaden der Belagerungswaffen angehoben?
- Neue Quests?
- Finden sich Gruppen in T1 - T3 Gebieten?

Und was gibt es sonst noch nennenswertes?^^

Danke im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Grubby


----------



## Casp (1. November 2009)

Grubby. schrieb:


> Huhu, ich zocke jetzt schon ca 10 Monate kein Warhammer mehr und wollte mal wissen ob es sich lohnt dass man es wieder anfängt.
> _Ja._
> Hier ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...


----------



## J_0_T (1. November 2009)

Schließe mich Casp an... aber die beste antwort wäre... spiel es einfach und lasse auf dich wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denn mit solchen threads bekommste nur die ja sager und die nein sager zusammen... aber deine meinung bzw objektivität hat dann immer noch nicht gesehen was wirklich gemacht wurde.


----------



## Grubby. (1. November 2009)

danke für eure antworten, ich glaube ich werde einfach mal wieder aktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (1. November 2009)

Die Items im t1-t3 wurden auch angepasst


----------



## Casp (1. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Die Items im t1-t3 wurden auch angepasst



Wurden sie?


----------



## Hellbabe (1. November 2009)

Wenne auf Drakenwald Order anfangen willst vergiß es. Egal in welchen Tier, dank der Destrowalzen sinnlos. Und da ja mittlerweile alle Destrohighgilden ihre Stammkts in den lower Tiers auch haben, tu es dir nicht an um ehrlich zu sein. Frust Pur. Willkommen auf einem bald PvE server, da ne Menge keinen Bock mehr haben was zu machen.


----------



## Casp (1. November 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Wenne auf Drakenwald Order anfangen willst vergiß es. Egal in welchen Tier, dank der Destrowalzen sinnlos. Und da ja mittlerweile alle Destrohighgilden ihre Stammkts in den lower Tiers auch haben, tu es dir nicht an um ehrlich zu sein. Frust Pur. Willkommen auf einem bald PvE server, da ne Menge keinen Bock mehr haben was zu machen.



Und genau deshalb sieht die Situation auch wie von dir beschrieben aus... Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.


----------



## Rungor (1. November 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.



mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen...bin ja dafür das GOA/Mythic einfach alle PvE-Instanzen aus dem spiel nimmt und die leute zum PvP zwingt...^^


----------



## Immondys (1. November 2009)

Der 9998 Post zu diesem Thema. Probiers doch einfach aus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (1. November 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sieht die Situation auch wie von dir beschrieben aus... Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.



Naja liegt evtl. auch daran das im T4 nur noch 2 bis 3 Order Kts gegen 10 - 12 Destro KTs kämpfen (um 18.30 in DW wurden 298 Destros gezählt...Burg in 2 Min eingenommen...) bzw. sich als willenlose Objekte abschlachten lassen...Aber nach viele Aussagen wird ein Orderchar nachm anderen stillgelegt, da es keien Motivation gibt, sich auch nur noch ansatzweise zu wehren zu können...Aber wie gesagt willkommen aufm PvE server liebe Destros....


----------



## Hellbabe (1. November 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen...bin ja dafür das GOA/Mythic einfach alle PvE-Instanzen aus dem spiel nimmt und die leute zum PvP zwingt...^^



wird auch nix mehr bringen, da Destros mit jedem Raid uns ca. 200k Ruf entfleuchen, und bald nur noch rr80 Destrokts rumgurken, da können wir auch 10 aufstellen, wird nix mehr bringen. Spiel ist dank der so dollen Wappen/Rüstunggeilheit der Destros kaputt. Naja wird ein Underdogsystem etc. auch nix mehr dran ändern...nur scheiße dat atm kein adäquates Spiel innen Startlöchern steht.


----------



## Jakobh (1. November 2009)

Spiel auf Karak Norn da gehts echt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (1. November 2009)

wenn hier schonmal nen thread offen is hätte ich ma ne frage : 

oben wurde genannt die festungen wurden abgeschafft , meint ihr damit alle keeps oder nur die direkt vor den hauptstädten ?


----------



## Kranak90 (1. November 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> wenn hier schonmal nen thread offen is hätte ich ma ne frage :
> 
> oben wurde genannt die festungen wurden abgeschafft , meint ihr damit alle keeps oder nur die direkt vor den hauptstädten ?



Die Festungen vor den Hauptstädten.


----------



## Deluxe926 (1. November 2009)

Mit WAR wiederanzufangen würde sich lohnen...mythic ist im mom dabei das aussehen der sets zu verändern und die performance haben sie nun auch in den griff bekommen...würde dich dennoch bitten einen ordie auf drakenwald anzufangen...sieht zwar wie du schnell merken wirst hoffnungslos aus aber jeder ordie spieler bedeutet zukunft für den server^^ wäre zwar das erste mal das nen server wegen gegnermangel schließen muss aber nichts ist auszuschließen...außerdem hab ich im momentan das gefühl das sie mit jedem neuen patch näher an das eigentlich WAR kommen..




Mfg

-------------------

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie für sich behalten aber nicht verwenden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterX2 (1. November 2009)

Das ist ja wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber wieso meint eigentlich jeder, jede woche die gleichen Fragen stellen zu müssen? Ich finde es wirklich Human das viele noch normale antworten abgeben aber allgemein könnte man schon denken das das inzwischen Trolle sind die versuchen uns arme WAR spieler heimlich mit diesen fragen in die Knie zu zwingen :-D

Wäre mal für einen Tread mit einer Beantwortung der wichtigsten Fragen die immer aufkommen und den mal ganz oben anzupinnen! Dann könnte man wenigstens jeden ordentlich Moschen der sowas eröfnet ;-)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. November 2009)

Deluxe926 schrieb:


> .außerdem hab ich im momentan das gefühl das sie mit jedem neuen patch näher an das eigentlich WAR kommen..


Na dann gibts ja nurnoch dauer endcontent, dann muss ichs mir wenn ein Addon kommt ja gar nicht nochmal anschauen


----------



## X-TR€M€ (1. November 2009)

Hallo an alle WAR-Spieler... wie viele auch übrig geblieben sein mögen.

Ich habe von Dez08-Jan09 WAR gespielt, aber irgendwie bin ich dann wieder bei WoW gelandet. Zum einen kam ich im PVE irgendwie nicht weiter, zum anderen habe ich nie die Zeit gehabt, jeden Abend mit ´ner Gilde (Da Obahart´n... oder so. Nur Grünhäute waren zugelassen.) zu PvP´en.

Heute habe ich irgendwie wieder Lust bekommen, WAR zu reaktivieren... in der Hoffnung, dass WAR etwas entspannter spielbar geworden ist.
Mein Squigtreiba ist Lvl 21 (RR:17) und wenn es eine Casual-Gilde ohne feste On-Zeiten gibt, dann wäre ich dankbar für eine Einladung. RP bin ich (solange es nicht ausufert) ebenfalls nicht abgeneigt.

Naja, jetzt warte ich erstmal den riesigen Download ab und werde morgen nachmittag mal wieder mit meinem Treiba nach dem (Un)rechten sehen...


----------



## xerkxes (1. November 2009)

Serverangabe würde es Gilden, die sich angesprochen fühlen leichter machen. Ansonsten würde ich es in den bekannten Foren im Gildenbereich versuchen oder aber auch ingame eine entsprechende Gildenwerbung abwarten.


----------



## Churchak (1. November 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen...bin ja dafür das GOA/Mythic einfach alle PvE-Instanzen aus dem spiel nimmt und die leute zum PvP zwingt...^^


du meinst nach der Festung kommt nun auch Altdorf raus? ^^


----------



## Kranak90 (2. November 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> du meinst nach der Festung kommt nun auch Altdorf raus? ^^



Das wär doch mal was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (2. November 2009)

X-TR€M€ schrieb:


> Mein Squigtreiba ist Lvl 21 (RR:17) und wenn es eine Casual-Gilde ohne feste On-Zeiten gibt, dann wäre ich dankbar für eine Einladung. RP bin ich (solange es nicht ausufert) ebenfalls nicht abgeneigt.



Wenn du RP magst, solltest du dich ingame auf Drakenwald an "Da Schädelspaltaz" wenden. 

EDIT: >> Gildenrekrutierung<<


----------



## X-TR€M€ (2. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Serverangabe würde es Gilden, die sich angesprochen fühlen leichter machen. Ansonsten würde ich es in den bekannten Foren im Gildenbereich versuchen oder aber auch ingame eine entsprechende Gildenwerbung abwarten.



Hoppla, glatt übersehen. Ich bin auf Drakenwald.
@wiligut: Danke, für die Information.


----------



## Peithon (2. November 2009)

Auf allen 3 deutschen Servern ist Altdorf zeitgleich im Belagerungszustand. Wann kommt die Gleichschaltung der deutschen Server? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Seiten der Ordnung braucht man zumindest nicht die Hauptstadt zu verlassen, um PvP zu bekommen. ^^


----------



## Casp (2. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Auf allen 3 deutschen Servern ist Altdorf zeitgleich im Belagerungszustand. Wann kommt die Gleichschaltung der deutschen Server?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einfach schade, wie durch so einen dämlichen Fehler und dem damit folgenden Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen das ganze Spiel langsam (natürlich nicht ausschließlich) daran kaputt geht.


----------



## Peithon (3. November 2009)

Man muss es mit etwas Abstand betrachten. Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten seine Freizeit zu gestalten. Gibt auch andere gute Warhammer-Spiele. Ich kann nur nochmal Leute darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es die Warhammer: Mark of Chaos - Battle March - Goldversion für 20 Euro gibt. Ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel, bei welchem man auch die Skaven spielen kann. Seine Armee muss man sich ja nach Punkten zusammenstellen. Dabei gibt es auch Helden, die man für ein Gefecht auch hochrüsten kann. 

Wenn genug Leute dafür zu begeistern wären, dann könnte man dort den Welteroberungsmodus in Angriff nehmen. Fraktionen mit weniger Gebieten erhalten dort für die Schlachten übrigens Boni. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gundalfun (3. November 2009)

Hiho!

Normalerweise bin ich ja ein "Forengeist", der nur genießt, was andere so von sich geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hier dachte ich, ich muss einfach meinen Senf dazu geben:
Nach etwas mehr als einem Monat bin ich und ein paar Kumpels wieder von Aion zu W.A.R. gewechselt.
(vor Aion 10 Monate kein W.A.R. mehr gezockt)

Auslöser für das Ganze: Bei Aion eingeloggt, Frage: Was machen wir? ...hmmm... "also ich brauch Kohle" --> 5 Mann im ts: "Ich auch". Sollen wir grinden gehen? Och nö, kein Bock, zu stupide...
Ok, dann PVP, bisschen Abyss und so? Och nö, laggt wien Schwein und eh nur geganke...
15 min später war keiner von uns mehr online.

Auf alle Vor- und Nachteile von Aion geh ich hier natürlich nicht ein; ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass dort enorme Motivationsprobleme herrschen.

Einen Tag später hatten alle (bis auf einen,...naja) wieder W.A.R. installiert (und 4 h später auch gepatched 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 



Hellbabe schrieb:


> Wenne auf Drakenwald Order anfangen willst vergiß es. Egal in welchen Tier, dank der Destrowalzen sinnlos. Und da ja mittlerweile alle Destrohighgilden ihre Stammkts in den lower Tiers auch haben, tu es dir nicht an um ehrlich zu sein. Frust Pur. Willkommen auf einem bald PvE server, da ne Menge keinen Bock mehr haben was zu machen.



Wir haben uns Charaktere auf Order-Seite gemacht. Und ich kann nur sagen: Es ist einfach wunderbar! Ein funktionierendes PVP-System, das auch noch höllisch Spaß macht. Egal ob Szenarien oder Open-RVR. Das Ungleichgewicht zwischen Order und Destro ist zumindest im T1 (inkl. Szenarien) auf Drakenwald NICHT zu bemerken!! (Im T2 ist die Destro-Seite zumindest im RVR überlegen)
Das beste daran ist, dass man gar kein PVE machen muss, wenn man nicht will. Ich könnt´ jetzt von allen diesen schönen Neuerungen, angefangen von der Performance bis hin zu dem gelungenen Marken-System, schwärmen, aber das nützt ja niemandem.

Unser (Ich und Kumpels) gemeinsames Fazit zu W.A.R. ist: Einloggen, Spaß haben. Und zwar SOFORT. Wir haben uns gefreut, wie kleine Kinder!

Also an alle potentiellen W.A.R.-Rückkehrer: Es lohnt sich, zurück zu kommen !!!

mfG, Gundalfun


----------



## Kranak90 (3. November 2009)

In den unteren Gebiten mag das ja noch alles heile Welt sein, aber warte bis du ins T4 kommst und du die täglichen Altdorf Raids miterlebst. Ich kann für alle Neueinsteiger nur hoffen das ein Patch die T4 Situation schnell behebt und die Neueinsteiger gar nicht erst mit reingezogen werden. Altdorf kann man auch für eine unbestimmte Zeit nicht mehr zugänglich machen und das Lock System so wie im T1-T3 übernehmen.


----------



## Makalvian (3. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Na dann gibts ja nurnoch dauer endcontent, dann muss ichs mir wenn ein Addon kommt ja gar nicht nochmal anschauen



Sieht ja ganz anders aus als wie beim Hochgelobten Aion, sry aber das musste sein, da du dich hier seit über War auslässt.... man im Aion-Forum dann sieht wie du verbissen dein Spiel verteidigst und darduch dich selbst in die Reihen der Leute einreihst die du Fanbys nennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (3. November 2009)

So mal wieder zum thema:

Ja es lohnt sich wieder einzusteigen, die Performance ist gut und das Spiel macht Spaß. Einfach mal probieren, sich vielleicht über die Server und Fraktionsverhältnisse informieren, ne Klasse nehmen und loslegen.

Und bitte legt zuvor Vergleich mit anderen MMORPG Spielen ab.....genießt einfach Warhammer!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. November 2009)

Probieren kann ja nicht Schaden. Meine für recht wenig Euro kann man es sich im Superstore kaufen oder übers Inet geht es teilweise auch noch günstig.

daher wem es gefällt, soll es zocken. Mir gefällt es nicht, gerade das Endgame ist dann recht langweilig und trist. Da passiert einfach nichts besonderes oder neues. Aber T1 ist recht lustig und T2 erstrecht. Dort macht es sogar kurzzeitig richtig spaß und T3 wird zwar langsam schwieriger, aber auch dort findet man noch Motivation. Muss dann sehen ob du dann noch Lust auf T4 verspürst. Denke aber auf einigen Servern freut man sich über jeden Order Spieler =), die es bis T4 aushalten und dann sogar mit Kämpfen.

Nach dem zwergischen Motto. "Egal wie viel Feinde dort stehen. Ein Zwerg hat ein Eid abgelegt und diesen will er niemals brechen! Daher wird bis zum Tod gekämpft. Bis der letzte Pfleg der Welt dem Feind gehört und kein Zwerg mehr am Leben ist."


----------



## wiligut (3. November 2009)

Gundalfun schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Nach etwas mehr als einem Monat bin ich und ein paar Kumpels wieder von Aion zu W.A.R. gewechselt.
> 
> ...




Das war eine gute Entscheidung. Willkommen bei WAR. 

Ich spiele jetzt seit Release und habe inzwischen einige Chars von T2 bis T4 und sogar 2 Order-Twinks. Ich habe jeden Abend eine Menge Spass bei WAR da ich einfach auf den Char logge in dessen Gebiet gerade am meisten los ist. Dadurch wirds nie langweilig, vielleicht kann ich deshalb das häufige Gejammer in diesem Forum so schlecht nachvollziehen.

Gestern Abend auf Drakenwald im T2 war die Order hoch überlegen, alle Gebiete waren blau. Ein gefundenes Fressen für meinen lvl20 Spalta-Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wieder ein Beleg dafür das man auch als Orderspieler gewinnen kann. 

Wenn manche hier die Zeit in der sie über eine gerade stattfindene AD-Belagerung jammern lieber nutzen würden um den Timer mal um 30 Minuten zu verkürzen würde es eventuell auch im T4 besser aussehen. 

Außerdem wurde das Underdogsystem längst angekündigt und soll mit dem nächsten Patch kommen, das Weiterheulen ist daher unnötig. Klar kann man Mythic nun noch 1.000 mal vorwerfen, dass sie das Entfernen der Festungen mit dem Underdogsystem zusammen hätten bringen sollen. Das wäre sicher besser gewesen, aber welche neuen Erkenntnisse bringt uns das Gejammer jetzt? Das die bei Mythic öfter mal nicht nachvollziehbare Entscheidungen treffen ist ja nun wirklich nicht neu und hier schon 1.000 mal diskutiert worden.


----------



## FE3L-X (3. November 2009)

ich bin auch am überlegen bei war aufs neue einzusteigen ( bei mir war vorerst nach der beta und dem frei monat der zug abgefahren)
dazu hätte ich eine kurze frage, stimmt es das alle neu erstellten chars in dem imperium/chaos gebiet starten, sprich die anderen beiden "distrikte" sind quasi komplett ausgestorben? wie siehts da aus?
mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Casp (3. November 2009)

FE3L-X schrieb:


> ich bin auch am überlegen bei war aufs neue einzusteigen ( bei mir war vorerst nach der beta und dem frei monat der zug abgefahren)
> dazu hätte ich eine kurze frage, stimmt es das alle neu erstellten chars in dem imperium/chaos gebiet starten, sprich die anderen beiden "distrikte" sind quasi komplett ausgestorben? wie siehts da aus?
> mit freundlichen grüßen



Ja das stimmt. Allerdings hat man die Möglichkeit, per Schriftrolle im Inventar ins eigene Startgebiet zu gelangen, verbunden mit der Warnung, dass dort sehr wenig los sein könnte.
Ich begrüße die Änderung, überall so viel los und auch schwierige PQs sind kein Problem.


----------



## Boccanegra (3. November 2009)

FE3L-X schrieb:


> dazu hätte ich eine kurze frage, stimmt es das alle neu erstellten chars in dem imperium/chaos gebiet starten, sprich die anderen beiden "distrikte" sind quasi komplett ausgestorben? wie siehts da aus?
> mit freundlichen grüßen


ja, das ist richtig. alles spielt sich jetzt alleine im Imperiums-Startgebiet ab; auf Zerstörungsseite wohl ähnlich.


----------



## Kranak90 (3. November 2009)

Die Zerstörung startet in Norsca. Ich finde das umgestaltete Startgebiet ist sehr schön geworden und man bekommt nicht haufenweise Quests wie am Anfang, dafür aber mehr EP pro Quest.


----------



## Rorgak (4. November 2009)

In den anderen Gebieten prügelt man sich dennoch des öfteren im RvR, wie es PvE mäßig aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber das umdesignen und zusammenlegen des Startgebiets war ein guter Schritt!


----------



## Mikehoof (4. November 2009)

> Unser (Ich und Kumpels) gemeinsames Fazit zu W.A.R. ist: Einloggen, Spaß haben. Und zwar SOFORT. Wir haben uns gefreut, wie kleine Kinder!
> 
> Also an alle potentiellen W.A.R.-Rückkehrer: Es lohnt sich, zurück zu kommen !!!



Sorry eigentlich wollte ich mich raushalten aber......

Ist immer wieder lustig wie sich einige Leute die Situation schön saufen können nur weil sie im T1 rumgammeln. 

War lohnte sich als die Balance nicht völlig versaut war, vor den Servertransfers, vor den Bombergruppen, vor den RR70 Geierstammgrps, vor den täglich 3 Altdorf deffs.

Auf welchem Server bekommt die Order eigentlich noch 10 KTs zu Raids zusammen? Bessere Performance wegen weniger Spielern?


----------



## Makalvian (4. November 2009)

sry wollte mich eigentlich raushalten aber zeig mir ein Spiel das unter genau den gleichen Bedinungen weniger in die Knie geht ....

Ich freue mich sehr auf deine antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die anderen Punkte sind alle die von der eigenen Com hevorgerufen wurden also Bombergruppen RR70 Stammgruppen .... es mag sein das es bestimmte Fehler in einem Spiel gibt aber die Spieler sind die die es ausnuzten


----------



## pulla_man (4. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> sry wollte mich eigentlich raushalten aber zeig mir ein Spiel das unter genau den gleichen Bedinungen weniger in die Knie geht ....
> 
> Ich freue mich sehr auf deine antwort
> 
> ...



achtung sarkasmus: AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> sry wollte mich eigentlich raushalten aber zeig mir ein Spiel das unter genau den gleichen Bedinungen weniger in die Knie geht ....
> 
> Ich freue mich sehr auf deine antwort
> 
> ...




Keines was ich bisher gespielt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich wollte nur damit sagen das die Performance bestimmt besser geworden ist, aber es gibt auch weniger dieser großen Massenschlachten.

Ich bestreite auch nicht das die Com selber schuld ist an einigen Punkten aber diese Punkte rauben mir und sicher auch vielen anderen den Spaß an diesem an sich feinem Spiel.

Aion und WAR zu vergleichen ist übrigens müssig denn jeder der beides gespielt hat oder spielt merkt das die Ansätze völlig unterschiedlich sind. Sie haben halt nur PvP als Hauptpunkt im Endgame aös Gemeinsamkeit.

Was mich nur stört das alle so tun als ob es in WAR abgesehen von der Performance besser geworden ist. Wäre klasse wenn sich nicht so viele Leute in die Tasche lügen würden und zugeben das es minimum auf 2 der 3 dt. Servern im Endgame nur um Altdorf deffen oder Geierfarmen geht.

Einfach einloggen ein wenig RvR machen oder für Szenarien anmelden (ohne Gruppe) geht fast nicht mehr.


----------



## Darkneer (4. November 2009)

mh meiner meinung nach kannst du es mal versuchen aber als ich vor einem Monat wieder einen Test acc erstellt habe war einfach so wenig los das ich keine Puplic quest machen konnte ...


----------



## Hellbabe (4. November 2009)

Darkneer schrieb:


> mh meiner meinung nach kannst du es mal versuchen aber als ich vor einem Monat wieder einen Test acc erstellt habe war einfach so wenig los das ich keine Puplic quest machen konnte ...



welcher Server wäre angebracht, wo du gespielt hast, T1 - T3 Drakenwald is immer wat los, Selbst Carro hat nohc was. Und PQ werden eh überbewertet


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz anders aus als wie beim Hochgelobten Aion, sry aber das musste sein, da du dich hier seit über War auslässt.... man im Aion-Forum dann sieht wie du verbissen dein Spiel verteidigst und darduch dich selbst in die Reihen der Leute einreihst die du Fanbys nennst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo die wachen werden mit dem neuem Patch neutral gemacht, damit man sofort durchlaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand war, war kein schlechtes Spiel vorallem im t1 aber dannach gibts halt keine Motivation mehr und wenn dass so ist wie man liest, dass es mittlerweile fast Pve-Server sind und man immernoch den gleichen Endcontet hat, einen kTeil hat damals auch die Performance gespielt( ja ich weiß sie ist jetzt awesome) und das festhängen gespielt(was aber keine große rolle gespielt hat da es ja glaub den befehlt /festhängen gab ), dann muss ich mir das auch nicht nochmal anschauen wenn da sich nichts dran ändert, und wenn ich in Aion 50 bin, kann ich dir gerne bescheid sagen ob der endcontent brauchbar ist oder auch nicht ist. 
Bis dahin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (4. November 2009)

Also ist es richtig seinen Unmut kund zu tun, wenn man etwas ließt ohne es vorher selbst belegen zu können oder geschweige den gesehen zu haben und dies nicht mal aus zuverlässigen  Quellen sondern aus dem "Buffed"-Forum ?

Ich denke ja nur auf die vielen Ausagen gerade aus dem Aion Bereich im Buffed-Froum das sich hier eigentlich nur Fanboys rumtreiben .. ist es ja interessant das es noch als Quelle anersehen wird , wie dir wahrscheinlich jeder ins Gesicht springen würde wenn du Wiki als Quelle angibst ...

Naja lassen wir es... es ist halt jedenfalls schön das du mit deinem Spiel glücklich bist deswegen bitte ich dich nur darum nicht alles andere schlecht zu finden den es nunmal ja auch gut so geschmäcke sind verschieden


----------



## Snowhawk (4. November 2009)

Meine kurze Rezession:

Lohnt sich WAR wieder einzusteigen (für mich): Nein.
Lohnt sich Aion (für mich): Nein, Bots-sei-Dank.

Weitere Gründe zu nennen spar ich mir, da es dann eh wieder in flamerei ausartet.

Ich spiel wieder ein wenig aktiver Eve Online und nebendrann noch Borderlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss

Snowhawk


----------



## C0ntra (4. November 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Meine kurze Rezession:
> 
> Lohnt sich WAR wieder einzusteigen (für mich): Nein.
> Lohnt sich Aion (für mich): Nein, Bots-sei-Dank.
> ...



 Es wäre schon ein Anfang, wenn du Argumente nennen würdest, ansonsten macht es keinen Sinn "weitere Gründe zu nennen" und eine Rezension ist es so erst recht nicht.

Mit einem Abschwung der Wirtschaft, einer Rezession, hat es aber ebensowenig zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (4. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Es wäre schon ein Anfang, wenn du Argumente nennen würdest, ansonsten macht es keinen Sinn "weitere Gründe zu nennen" und eine Rezension ist es so erst recht nicht.
> 
> Mit einem Abschwung der Wirtschaft, einer Rezession, hat es aber ebensowenig zu tun.
> 
> ...



blablubb? genau so sinnvoll oO


----------



## X-TR€M€ (4. November 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Meine kurze Rezession:
> 
> Lohnt sich WAR wieder einzusteigen (für mich): Nein.
> Lohnt sich Aion (für mich): Nein, Bots-sei-Dank.
> ...



Hm... soweit ich den MT richtig verstanden habe, geht es darum, ob es sich noch lohnt, in WAR wieder einzusteigen. Von Aion war nicht die Rede. Ich kann also beim besten Willen keine von dir genannten Gründe erkennen.
Es erscheint, als ob sich der Thread-Ersteller eine, wie auch immer geartete, Hilfestellungen aus den Antworten der User wünscht. Du aber nennst lediglich einen Grund, nicht Aion zu spielen (Bots).
Von "weiteren Gründen" kann also eigentlich garnicht die Rede sein.

PS: "Rezession" ungleich "Rezension" ;-)


----------



## C0ntra (4. November 2009)

X-TR€M€ schrieb:


> Hm... soweit ich den MT richtig verstanden habe, geht es darum, ob es sich noch lohnt, in WAR wieder einzusteigen. Von Aion war nicht die Rede. Ich kann also beim besten Willen keine von dir genannten Gründe erkennen.
> Es erscheint, als ob sich der Thread-Ersteller eine, wie auch immer geartete, Hilfestellungen aus den Antworten der User wünscht. Du aber nennst lediglich einen Grund, nicht Aion zu spielen (Bots).
> Von "weiteren Gründen" kann also eigentlich garnicht die Rede sein.
> 
> PS: "Rezession" ungleich "Rezension" ;-)



Mach dir nicht die Mühe, an seinem Quote von mir erkennt man ja schon, das er nicht kritikfähig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bezüglich Warhammer war sein Beitrag inhaltslos.


----------



## Snowhawk (4. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Mach dir nicht die Mühe, an seinem Quote von mir erkennt man ja schon, das er nicht kritikfähig ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau so sinnlos wie dein gequake am Thread vorbei und über Member diskutieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab meine Gründe in anderen Threads oft genug wiederholt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er hat gefragt, ich hab geantwortet. Nein, Warhammer lohnt  sich für mich nicht.
Und Aion wurde erwähnt, weil hier schon Aion aufgegriffen wurde und es auch nicht das Allheilmittel ist... kannst ja gerne nochmals den Thread überfliegen *boink*
Ansonsten wünsch ich weiterhin viel Spass in t1-t3 oder der x-ten Stadtbelagerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weitere Mängel sind auch auf der war-europe hp etc. etc. mir hats gereicht nach 1 Jahr geduldigen wartens und aktiven spielens.


----------



## C0ntra (4. November 2009)

Sind wir jetzt eingeschnappt?
Das du nicht weißt, was eine Rezension ist, geschweige denn, wie man das Wort schreibt, geht ja noch klar - dann sollte man aber nicht den Anspruch erheben, dass die eigene Argumentation (ohne Gründe wohlgemerkt) ernst zu nehmen ist.

Mit Floskeln wie "mir persönlich gefällt es nicht, darum lohnt es sich nicht" hilfst du dem TE nicht weiter. Denk drüber nach steh dazu, das dein Beitrag am Thread vorbei ging, ich wies dich lediglich drauf hin, mit zweifelhaftem Erfolg.

Am besten löscht irgendein Mod den ganzen Murks hier.


----------



## X-TR€M€ (5. November 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Genau so sinnlos wie dein gequake am Thread vorbei und über Member diskutieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du wurdest lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass dein Post nichts zum Thread beiträgt. Wenn du dann der Meinung bist, deine "Gründe in anderen Threads oft genug wiederholt" zu haben, verstehe ich nicht, warum du ausgerechnet in diesem Thread etwas schreibst.

Nun gut. Bevor sich das Ganze nun OFF-Topic entwicklelt:

Wie bereits geschrieben, habe ich seit ein paar Tagen wieder reaktiviert und habe einige positive Änderungen (Stabilität, Framerate, Freundlichkeit von anderen Mitspielern) wahrgenommen. Gerade letzteres ist natürlich subjektiv geprägt.
Allerdings tue ich mir (nach gut 9 Monaten Inaktivität) wirklich schwer, meinen Squiggi weiter zu spielen.
Vielleicht pobiere ich es doch mal mit der Ordnungsseite...

Angefixt bin ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder. Jetzt würde ich mir nur noch wünschen, dass irgendwann die Skaven Einzug in WAR halten... als spielbare Rasse meine ich natürlich.


----------



## sevenredseven (9. November 2009)

[Gerüchteküche]

Nein, WAR lohnt sich nicht mehr.

Da gehen die Lichter aus.

EA baut massiv Stellen ab.

http://bitemyreview.com/2009/11/warhammer-...d-in-the-water/

[/Gerüchteküche]


----------



## Flexaroni (10. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt eingeschnappt?
> Das du nicht weißt, was eine Rezension ist, geschweige denn, wie man das Wort schreibt, geht ja noch klar - dann sollte man aber nicht den Anspruch erheben, dass die eigene Argumentation (ohne Gründe wohlgemerkt) ernst zu nehmen ist.
> 
> Mit Floskeln wie "mir persönlich gefällt es nicht, darum lohnt es sich nicht" hilfst du dem TE nicht weiter. Denk drüber nach steh dazu, das dein Beitrag am Thread vorbei ging, ich wies dich lediglich drauf hin, mit zweifelhaftem Erfolg.
> ...


Und mit Murks meinst du persönliche Angriffe auf Leute, die ihr Meinung äußern? Nein Sekunde...

Zur Thematik fällt mich nicht viel ein, ich finde es nur interessant, wie Destrospieler hier erzählen es sollen doch unbedingt neue Spieler zur Ordnung kommen, aber einfach selbst dort anzufangen und sich dem Problem zu stellen statt zu warten und sich im Forum noch gönnerhaft darzustellen fällt scheinbar niemandem ein. Ich kenne genug, die Ihre Orderchars damals, als Order alles zerrotzt hat gelöscht haben und Destro angefangen haben, viele natürlich auch nicht, ich will hier keine Moraldiskussion anzetteln, allerdings sollten sich besagte traurige Destros vielleicht mal selbst drum kümmern statt hier im Forum rumzulabern.


----------



## Neptin (10. November 2009)

So ein Blödsinn. EA baut insgesamt 1.500 Stellen ab, wovon eben 80 auf Mythic entfallen. Woher der Autor seine Behauptung nimmt, dass diese alle aus der kreativen Ecke stammen, ist auch fraglich. In der Quelle steht davon nämlich nichts. Und nur weil Mythic, der amerikanische Betreiber, nun weniger Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung hat, soll sich das Spiel nicht mehr lohnen? Witzig, aber leider Schwachsinn.


----------



## Virthu (10. November 2009)

Neptin schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. EA baut insgesamt 1.500 Stellen ab, wovon eben 80 auf Mythic entfallen. Woher der Autor seine Behauptung nimmt, dass diese alle aus der kreativen Ecke stammen, ist auch fraglich. In der Quelle steht davon nämlich nichts. Und nur weil Mythic, der amerikanische Betreiber, nun weniger Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung hat, soll sich das Spiel nicht mehr lohnen? Witzig, aber leider Schwachsinn.



die infos stammen wohl von den mitarbeitern selbst. wie schon zuvor bei der ersten welle der entlassungen um den release herum.
bin mal gespannt, wie die restlichen mitarbeiter, die rein von ihrem betätigungsfeld nicht fürs erschaffen neuer inhalte und designs qualifiziert sind, nun das langsam(naja, immerhin geht es endlich etwas schneller) und peinvoll verreckende spiel retten sollen, wenn es mit den 80 anderen nicht geklappt hat. was stand da nochmal an? underdog system? siiiicher, dann wartet der zerg eben 30 minuten länger auf seinen lock. festungen wieder einführen? lol, sicher, so wie die festungslimits wieder abgeschafft werden sollten, so werden auch die festungen wieder eingeführt... neue(wirklich neue) waffen- und rüstungsdesigns? haha, klar doch. addon mit neuen rassen? mwahaha...

schaut einfach mal die veränderungen an, die bereits geschehen sind. "zugänglicherer endcontent" auf welche weise ermöglicht? durch streichung der spielinhalte. mehr leute im t1? quasi-streichung von t1 gebieten. demnächst gibt es t1 fürs lau, bloss damit da noch ein paar leute herumkrebsen. der vielgefeierte performance-boost? streichung der beleuchtungs- und schattenberechungen. wer genau hinsieht, wird feststellen, dass dort gewisse details nun einfach fehlen. ich finds nicht schlimm, weil es mit den details definitiv nicht besser ausgesehen hat und jetzt läufts immerhin wunderbar. aber von kompetenten entwicklern hätte man ev überarbeitung, bugfix oder ähnliches statt simplem entfernen von details erwartet.
und jetzt wo 80 leute, die sich primär um neue inhalte kümmern sollten, entlassen werden, erwartet doch niemand allen ernstes, dass das spiel besser wird? wer soll es denn besser machen? fürs fixen der bugs reichts vielleicht noch, wobei das schon vor den entlassungen offenbar ein unmögliches unterfangen war, wenn man die patchzyklen und die patchinhalte samt der art und weise, wie sie implementiert wurden, anschaut. aber verbesserung(sprich erweiterung und überarbeitung) von t4? kaum.

ich warte gespannt, was pymonte dieses mal an sonnenschein, kuscheltieren und rosaroten brillen dem war-volk bringen wird. 
(nichts gegen dich persönlich, pymote, aber trotz deines optimismus ging es mit dem spiel bisher stetig bergab).


----------



## Makalvian (10. November 2009)

sevenredseven schrieb:


> [Gerüchteküche]
> 
> http://bitemyreview.com/2009/11/warhammer-...d-in-the-water/
> 
> [/Gerüchteküche]



Geb mir 20 min, ich mach kurz nen Blog das du in den nächsten Tagen deine Tage bekommst obwohl du ein Mann bist und am 4 darauffolgenden aus dem Fenster springst.


----------



## Sylvvia (10. November 2009)

Neptin schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. EA baut insgesamt 1.500 Stellen ab, wovon eben 80 auf Mythic entfallen. Woher der Autor seine Behauptung nimmt, dass diese alle aus der kreativen Ecke stammen, ist auch fraglich. In der Quelle steht davon nämlich nichts. Und nur weil Mythic, der amerikanische Betreiber, nun weniger Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung hat, soll sich das Spiel nicht mehr lohnen? Witzig, aber leider Schwachsinn.


Weniger Mitarbeiter -> weniger Manpower -> weniger Entwicklung und/oder weniger Support. Die Spielerzahlen gehen ganz deutlich stark zurück. Von daher find ich die Aussage, ein Einstieg lohnt sich nicht schon legitim. Es hängt natürlich davon ab, was man von einem MMO erwartet. Aber ist eigentlich auch egal, ich finde das auch eine lapidare Antwort wie "nein" möglich sein muss. Wenn es seine Ansicht ist, dann muss er es nicht begründen.


----------



## Churchak (10. November 2009)

ich wär imo arg in bedrängniss wenn nen freud mich fragen würd ob er mit Warhammer anfangen sollt. Ich würd ihn wohl das sagen.
" wenn du paar Wochen Spass haben möchtest mit Kurzweiligem PvP dann schau es dir an und komm Draken Ordnung.Da hast du immer was zu tun. Nur las dir zeit mit dem level! geniese die Zeit in Tier 1- 3 da das die Spassigsten sind.Oft gute Kämpfe,spannende BGs und doch recht abwegslungsreich.Wenn du allerdings das Pech hast 32 zu werden verliert das Spiel extrem an Abwegslung und Spannung. Deine hauptaufgabe zur PT wird sein,das du in Altdorf bist und zwichen 3 Flaggen rumrennst und gnadenlos weggezergt wirst oder selber in nem Komazerg mitschwimmst und wegzergst. Von den Spannenden Kämpfen und der Abwegslung die man aus den unteren Tiers kennengelernt hat bleibt ab Level 32 nicht mehr viel übrig.Aber wie gesagt bis Level 32 nen wirklch schönes Spiel."


----------



## Teal (10. November 2009)

Äh.... Stop!
Support != Entwicklung

Hier in Deutschland macht z. B. immer noch GOA den Support - entwickelt wird WAR aber noch immer in den USA von Mythic. Zumal ich nicht wirklich glaube, dass die 80 Leute jetzt noch viel ins Gewicht fallen. Nach den 200+ (wenn ich mich recht entsinne!?) die schon vor einige bei Mythic gegangen wurden und dem danach folgenden Zusammenschluss mit Bioware dürfte das eher weniger ausmachen. Zumal das Hauptproblem bei WAR einfach ist: Die Leute, die damals zu Release gespielt hatten hatten erstens falsche Erwartungen (WoW² oder DAoC²) und zudem war WAR einfach noch unfertig. Der Ruf hängt nun an WAR und somit es da doch recht schwer, neue Spieler dafür zu Motivieren. Dass es allerdings klappen kann, hat AoC eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Das Spiel hatte ja Anfangs ähnliche Probleme und hat sich inzwischen schon wieder ganz gut entwickelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (10. November 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Und mit Murks meinst du persönliche Angriffe auf Leute, die ihr Meinung äußern? Nein Sekunde...
> [...]


Mit Murks meine ich unfundiert in den Raum geworfene Ausagen, die dem TE in keinster Weise helfen werden. "Es lohnt sich, weil..." oder "Es lohnt sich nicht, weil..." setzen sich kritisch mit der Thematik auseinander, nicht Sprüche wie "Nein, lohnt sich nicht. Punkt.".



Virthu schrieb:


> [...]
> bin mal gespannt, wie die restlichen mitarbeiter, die rein von ihrem betätigungsfeld nicht fürs erschaffen neuer inhalte und designs qualifiziert sind, nun das langsam(naja, immerhin geht es endlich etwas schneller) und peinvoll verreckende spiel retten sollen, wenn es mit den 80 anderen nicht geklappt hat. was stand da nochmal an? underdog system? siiiicher, dann wartet der zerg eben 30 minuten länger auf seinen lock. festungen wieder einführen? lol, sicher, so wie die festungslimits wieder abgeschafft werden sollten, so werden auch die festungen wieder eingeführt... neue(wirklich neue) waffen- und rüstungsdesigns? haha, klar doch. addon mit neuen rassen? mwahaha...
> 
> schaut einfach mal die veränderungen an, die bereits geschehen sind. "zugänglicherer endcontent" auf welche weise ermöglicht? durch streichung der spielinhalte. mehr leute im t1? quasi-streichung von t1 gebieten. demnächst gibt es t1 fürs lau, bloss damit da noch ein paar leute herumkrebsen. der vielgefeierte performance-boost? streichung der beleuchtungs- und schattenberechungen. wer genau hinsieht, wird feststellen, dass dort gewisse details nun einfach fehlen. ich finds nicht schlimm, weil es mit den details definitiv nicht besser ausgesehen hat und jetzt läufts immerhin wunderbar. aber von kompetenten entwicklern hätte man ev überarbeitung, bugfix oder ähnliches statt simplem entfernen von details erwartet.
> [...]


Obwohl es unerheblich ist, wie es bei der Konkurrenz läuft, bei Aion sieht es auch nicht besser aus, das hakt auch an allen Ecken und Enden, obwohl es schon ach so lange auf dem Markt ist.
Ok, nun sachlicher.
Ein Spielerlimit ist immer nötig und sinnvoll, es aktuell technisch nicht möglich ist diese Informationsmassen zu bewältigen. 
Die Festungen werden in der Form, wie sie bis vor kurzem existierten, nicht mehr ins Spiel kommen.
Die AD Raids haben keine Ursache im Wegfall der Festungen, darum besteht auch kein Sinn darin, diese wieder als Contentblocker (oder besser als Verschleierung des Ungleichgewichts im T4) zu implementieren.
Neue Waffen und Rüstungsdesign waren nie angekündigt. Bleib bei den Tatsachen, auch wenn es dir offensichtlich schwer zu fallen scheint. Die überarbeiteten Rüstungen sind ohne Zweifel eine Verbesserung, das ist eine objektive Feststellung, die man nicht leugnen kann. Ob das ein oder andere Design jetzt den Geschmack des Einzelnen trifft ist dabei unerheblich.
Also im T1 schaut es selbst mit der 10d Trial nicht mau aus und gestrichen wurde dort auch nichts. Du solltest deine Insiderquelle wechseln, oder einfach anfangen sachlich zu argumentieren, ohne das Halbwissen aus der Zeit, als du (womöglich sogar begründet) das Abo gekündigt hast.
Es könnte sein, das ich bei meinem Kreisschatten keine Unterschiede erkenne, ein einzelner detailierter Schatten frisst aber nicht so viel Performance, als das man da etwas tweaken müsste.
Unterschiede bei der Beleuchtung sollten im Kampf gar nicht auffallen - diesbezüglich habe ich aber auch noch nichts gesehen (im Max Settings).



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Weniger Mitarbeiter -> weniger Manpower -> weniger Entwicklung und/oder weniger Support. Die Spielerzahlen gehen ganz deutlich stark zurück. Von daher find ich die Aussage, ein Einstieg lohnt sich nicht schon legitim. Es hängt natürlich davon ab, was man von einem MMO erwartet. Aber ist eigentlich auch egal, ich finde das auch eine lapidare Antwort wie "nein" möglich sein muss. Wenn es seine Ansicht ist, dann muss er es nicht begründen.


Ich erwarte von WAR, dass der Server, auf dem ich Spiele, in jedem Tier gut besucht ist und dies trifft zu. Was für Spielerzahlen peilst du an bzw. erwartest du?
Leitest du die "stark zurück"gehenden an der aktuellen Serverzahl in Bezug zum Release ab?
Für mangelnde Informationsbereitschaft der Spieler und falsche Erwartungen kann der Entwickler nichts. Bei Aion sieht man es auch schon, das mitunter etwas anderes erwartet wurde.
Es ist mehr als eine Meinungsäußerung, es ist ein Ratschlag für jemanden, der sich unschlüssig ist, deshalb reicht keine lapidare Antwort und eine Begründung ist in diesem Fall Pflicht.


----------



## Kranak90 (10. November 2009)

Schon seltsam das nach der Entlassung von 80 Mythic Mitarbeitern wieder einige Leute aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen um das Spiel schlecht zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (10. November 2009)

Also Warhammer lohnt sich, im OrVr ist was los, Szenarien ebenso und PQs auch. Diese Aussage bezieht sich auf Karak Norn (Englisch) Zerstörungsseite.
- T1 bis T2 ist viel los und auch viel Ordnung unterwegs
- T3 Überhang der Zerstörung aber schöne Gefechte wenn es denen im T4 langweilig wird
- UV / AD werden regelmäßig auf 1 Stern runtergeprügelt
- PQs findet man bis T3 immer Leute, T4 kann ich nciht beurteilen
- Szenarien gehen relativ schnell auf
- Selbst in den LdT ist man vor Ordnungsspielern nicht sicher, ja dort tobt tatsächlich RvR xD
- Community - Destro: Bisher sehr guter Eindruck, Gilden findet man auch egal ob deutsche oder internationale.
- Performance ist auch gut

Also mir gefällts und dir emofehl ich probiers einfach wieder, entweder Neuanfang oder alte Charaktere egal. Teste es aus xD


----------



## wiligut (10. November 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> ich wär imo arg in bedrängniss wenn nen freud mich fragen würd ob er mit Warhammer anfangen sollt. Ich würd ihn wohl das sagen.
> " wenn du paar Wochen Spass haben möchtest mit Kurzweiligem PvP dann schau es dir an und komm Draken Ordnung.Da hast du immer was zu tun. Nur las dir zeit mit dem level! geniese die Zeit in Tier 1- 3 da das die Spassigsten sind.Oft gute Kämpfe,spannende BGs und doch recht abwegslungsreich.Wenn du allerdings das Pech hast 32 zu werden verliert das Spiel extrem an Abwegslung und Spannung. Deine hauptaufgabe zur PT wird sein,das du in Altdorf bist und zwichen 3 Flaggen rumrennst und gnadenlos weggezergt wirst oder selber in nem Komazerg mitschwimmst und wegzergst. Von den Spannenden Kämpfen und der Abwegslung die man aus den unteren Tiers kennengelernt hat bleibt ab Level 32 nicht mehr viel übrig.Aber wie gesagt bis Level 32 nen wirklch schönes Spiel."



Allerdings nennst du hier Gründe aus denen ich erst Recht jemanden zu WAR raten würde. Ich kenne kein anderes MMO wo wirklich der Spruch gilt "Der Weg ist das Ziel". Wie du ja selber beschreibst macht WAR von Level 1 an Spass. Man hat überhaupt keinen Druck möglichst schnell zu leveln um 40 zu werden, denn T1-T3 sind einfach richtig gut. Es ist nicht nötig auch nur eine einzige reine PVE-Quest zu machen, da man rein über PVP in Form von Szenarien und RVR leveln kann. Grinden ist in WAR quasi unbekannt.

Seit dem Hotfix vom Wochenende gilt der 2. Teil deiner Aussage eigentlich so nicht mehr. Ich hatte nämlich gestern Abend das "Pech" mit meinem Squigi-Twink Level 32 zu erreichen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt standen die Kollegen mal wieder in Altdorf in Step 2. Vor dem Patch hätte ich jetzt tatsächlich doof in der Gegend rumgestanden oder hätte, was ich noch schlimmer finde, PVE machen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun gibts aber die beiden neuen ALternativ-Szenarien während der Hauptstadtbelagerung. Und das war einfach saugeil. Die Reiklandfabrik ging instant auf, da es während Step2 des einzige offene T4 Szenario ist und die Order während Altdorf-Step 2 ja nicht mehr viel machen kann. Sprich, es gibt genug Anmeldungen. Wie auch immer, ich war also Level 32, war gestern Abend mindestens 15x hintereinander im Fabrik-Szenario. Als dann das RvR wieder ging hab ich da mitgemacht und so war ich am Ende des Abends Level 33 rein über PVP und das trotz Hauptstadtraid. 

Fazit: Man muss sich mit Level 32 keineswegs mehr sinnlos vorkommen (dank Buff auf Level 38 und im Fabrikszenario sogar Level 40) und hat auch während der Hauptstadtbelagerung eine Alternative


@mods:

Warum diskutieren wir jetzt in 2 Threads parallel ob es sich mit WAR "noch lohnt", nur weil wieder einer zu faul war die Suchfunktion zu nutzen únd sich in einem anderen der 1.000 Threads zum gleichen Thema zu belesen?


----------



## Churchak (10. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Nun gibts aber die beiden neuen ALternativ-Szenarien während der Hauptstadtbelagerung. Und das war einfach saugeil.


hmmm gibts da nen trick? darf man ,um sich anmelden zu können ,ned in der Hauptstadt sein? ka,ich  konnt mich nie anmelden da der butten immer ausgegraut war,bzw stand ned in den patch übersetzungen das sie die zeiten der belagerung (step 1 uns 2)halbiern wöllten? naja so bin ich dann gestern wieder um 9 ausgelockt da keinen bock auf twiken oder alternativ flaggen rumgammeln in AD.


----------



## wiligut (10. November 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> hmmm gibts da nen trick? darf man ,um sich anmelden zu können ,ned in der Hauptstadt sein? ka,ich konnt mich nie anmelden da der butten immer ausgegraut war,bzw stand ned in den patch übersetzungen das sie die zeiten der belagerung (step 1 uns 2)halbiern wöllten? naja so bin ich dann gestern wieder um 9 ausgelockt da keinen bock auf twiken oder alternativ flaggen rumgammeln in AD.




Das mit der Halbierung der Belagerungszeiten kommt meines Wissens erst diese Woche in nem 2. Patch, da dass Auswirkungen auf die Punkteberechnung hat und deshalb auf dem PTS getestet werden sollte. Die beiden Szenarien gibts nur während Step 2. Während Step 1 soll/kann man ja noch deffen, daher ist in der Zeit kein Szenario mgl. (1 Stunde). Ob man sich in der Stadt selbst nicht anmelden kann, weiss ich nicht. Zumindest außerhalb der Stadt ist die Anmeldung überall von T2 bis T4 mgl.

Edit: Laut den Patchnotes wurde die Verkürzung doch schon implemetiert: Link

Edit 2: Also es ist doch noch nicht implementiert, sondern war in den übersetzten Patchnotes falsch wiedergegeben. Atm dauernd Step 2 noch 6 Stunden und soll diese Woche auf 3h reduziert werden. Für die PQ in Step 1 reichen dann zukünftig 500 Punkte statt bisher 1.000


----------



## Teal (10. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @mods:
> 
> Warum diskutieren wir jetzt in 2 Threads parallel ob es sich mit WAR "noch lohnt", nur weil wieder einer zu faul war die Suchfunktion zu nutzen únd sich in einem anderen der 1.000 Threads zum gleichen Thema zu belesen?


So weit war ich auch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Problem ist eben, dass beide Beiträge zwar gleich angefangen, aber inzwischen thematisch sehr auseinander gedriftet sind. Aktuell möchte ich aus diesem Grund weder einen der beiden Threads schließen noch beide zu einem zusammenführen...


----------



## Virthu (10. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Obwohl es unerheblich ist, wie es bei der Konkurrenz läuft, bei Aion sieht es auch nicht besser aus, das hakt auch an allen Ecken und Enden, obwohl es schon ach so lange auf dem Markt ist.


aionaionaionaion

ja, das ist wohl wie ein schmerzhafter stich im fleische des war-spielers.



> Ok, nun sachlicher.


genau, sachlicher. aion interessiert erstmal nicht die bohne bei der diskussion, hast richtig erkannt.



> Ein Spielerlimit ist immer nötig und sinnvoll, es aktuell technisch nicht möglich ist diese Informationsmassen zu bewältigen.


immer nötig und sinnvoll? so wie 200 leute an einer beliebigen t4 burg rumhocken, während weitere 100 drin sind, müsste man ja da auch gleich einen limit draufpacken, wenn es nach deiner aussage geht. bei festungen wurde weit darunter geregelt. weder eine richtige limitanzeige, noch eine vernündftige warnung wollte man dort einbauen. einfach in kick in die nüsse und rausporten. geile sache.



> Die Festungen werden in der Form, wie sie bis vor kurzem existierten, nicht mehr ins Spiel kommen.


absolut richtig. sie werden vermutlich auch nie mehr in spiel schaffen.
man denke sich nur, was für eine epische schlacht, ein richtiges event mit mehreren belagerungsstufen so eine festung bieten könnte. wo koordination und vorbereitung über simples einigeln oder behämmertes idiotenzergen, wie es die destros gerne praktizieren, trumpfen könnte. aber nö, raus damit, überarbeitung zu kompliziert, wir bauen statdessen ein paar sinnlose events ein, die nur 2 wochen im jahr laufen und unmengen an arbeitsstunden verschlingen. immerhin gibt es jetzt diese event instantz doch noch im spiel. im t1 oder t2, stümmts? da wo die meisten spieler ihre spielzeit verbringen.



> Die AD Raids haben keine Ursache im Wegfall der Festungen, darum besteht auch kein Sinn darin, diese wieder als Contentblocker (oder besser als Verschleierung des Ungleichgewichts im T4) zu implementieren.


wus? vor der festung ein paar angriffe die woche, danach jeden tag mehrere. aber nööö, wegfall de festung hat nichts mit belagerung der städte zu tun. "contentblocker". sicher. es ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht schon vorher in die stadt gekommen wäre, wenn man eine gewisse organisation und vorbereitung betrieb. und es ist auch nicht so, dass die meisten nicht über die unzureichende häufigkeit der belagerungen erbost waren, statt über die kaputten abläufe in der stadt und die unmöglichkeit, die 2te phase der belagerung zu erreichen. nee, sicher nicht.
verschleierung des ungleichgewichts? gibst du etwa zu, mythic hätte in diesem punkt versagt? und ja, wie sonst soll mans regeln? ungleichgewichte gibt es immer und es braucht gewisse regelungsmassnahmen, damit die unterlegene seite nicht vollkommen überrannt wird. angefangen bei den wachen vor dem Kl bis eben zur festung vor der stadt. du kannst gerne supertolle vorschläge an mythic richten, sie werden es sicher möglichst schnell einbauen, weil sie immer sehr genau auf die spielerwünsche hören. vor allem, da jetzt für die restlichen 120 der motivationspegel in die höhe schnellen müsste.


> Neue Waffen und Rüstungsdesign waren nie angekündigt. Bleib bei den Tatsachen, auch wenn es dir offensichtlich schwer zu fallen scheint.


ja, mister "ich bin ganz neu im t4", die tatsachen. schauen wir mal kurz weiter im text.


> Die überarbeiteten Rüstungen sind *ohne Zweifel eine Verbesserung*, das ist eine *objektive Feststellung,* *die man nicht leugnen kann*. Ob das ein oder andere Design jetzt den Geschmack des Einzelnen trifft ist dabei unerheblich.


TATSACHEN. ja, genau solche. purer haufen scheisse, den du mit einem einzigen satz fabriziert hast, ist keine tatsache.

tatsachen sind, dass die meisten sigmarpriester mit dem neuen eroberer set nicht zufrieden sind.  genauso wenig mit der "überarbeitung"(lol lol lol) von dunkeltrost und wachposten. sobald der rest rallt, dass auch invasor zum teil aus dem low level kram zusammengeschnipselt wurde(vor allem an weiblichen wps sollte es deutlich werden) werden es ein paar unzufriedene spieler mehr. kurzer blick in die feedback-threads in deutschen und amerikanischen foren genügt, um das festzustellen.

dass neue waffen und wirklich neue rüstungen nicht versprochen wurden ist klar, was sonst. nur kann man doch erwarten, dass man den wünschen der spieler nachgeht(die seit mindestens einem halben jahr schon geäussert werden) und ein paar über rvr erreichbare waffen, die es mit dem pve loot aufnehmen können, bereitstellt. mit neuen modellen, da die alten schon ausgelutscht bis zum geht-nicht-mehr sind.
mein WP hat ein halbes jahr lang den blauen 69 dps 2hand hammer getragen. nach einer pause geh ich nach lv, erhalte den bis dahin besten 2händer für WPs und... gleiches modell. 1händer haben im grossen und ganzen 2 modelle. ok, ev gibt es ja im lotd was neues. jawohl, gibt es. aber vom absolut kranken endboss nach elendig langer pve farmphase... als holzhammer in kinderoptik. geil. da wird es jedem warhammer liebhaber so richtig warm ums herz.
wie lange eigentlich geht das schon mit der überarbeitung der sets? 2 monate mittlerweile oder drei? mit etwas glück gibt es sie vielleicht als weihnachtsgeschenk. 2011. wenn nicht noch mehr leute gefeuert werden.



> Also im T1 schaut es selbst mit der 10d Trial nicht mau aus und gestrichen wurde dort auch nichts. Du solltest deine Insiderquelle wechseln, oder einfach anfangen sachlich zu argumentieren, ohne das Halbwissen aus der Zeit, als du (womöglich sogar begründet) das Abo gekündigt hast.


vor 2 wochen gegen 17 oder 18 uhr eingeloggt. wurde von einem ex-wowler über primitivsten sachen ausgefragt, der dazu einen ziemlichen schaden erlitten haben muss, denn er sprach zu oft über wow... als ob er leichte schuldgefühle hatte. ausserdem 4 leute bei der ersten pq getroffen(nach der zusammenlegung von allen t1 gebieten... uiui) und weitere 4-5 im rvr gebiet gesichtet. spielermassen, jep. gegen 23 uhr gingen keine szenarien mehr auf.
pve erlebnis war sehr bescheiden, da die normalen quests fürs imperium für zwerge anscheinend nicht freigeschaltet wurden und man statdessen nach der 3tten quest gleich zur pq geschickt wurde, wo man alle 3 phasen absolvieren muss. nunja, sehr spannend.



> Es könnte sein, das ich bei meinem Kreisschatten keine Unterschiede erkenne, ein einzelner detailierter Schatten frisst aber nicht so viel Performance, als das man da etwas tweaken müsste.
> Unterschiede bei der Beleuchtung sollten im Kampf gar nicht auffallen - diesbezüglich habe ich aber auch noch nichts gesehen (im Max Settings).


die ausleuchtung der charaktere ist vollkommen anders. habe eine zwergin und eine elfe erstellt. beide waren selbst im dunkelsten wald vom hellsten sonnenschein bestrahlt, die ganze zeit über. die weisse kleidung der elfe hat dazu eine geradezu penetrante leuchtkraft entwickelt. das hatte ich vorhin definitiv nicht. wobei in diesem punkt für mich der performance gewinn deutlich wichtiger als dieser kleiner mackel ist. es lief alles nämlich wirklich gut, vielleicht zum ersten mal seit dem release.


----------



## Rozen (10. November 2009)

Irgendwie macht man sich schon Gedanken wenn man hört das wieder Leute entlassen wurden. Denn im Endeffekt ist es doch so, wenn das Spiel nicht mehr effektiv verbessert wird, stirbt es. Und ich glaube jeder Spieler Verfolgt die verbesserungen für ein Spiel mit interesse und wenn diese ausbleiben.... Naja ich hoffe einfach mal das beste und das es noch schöne Verbesserungen für WAR geben wird.


----------



## Masarius (11. November 2009)

Virthu
du solltest ernsthaft darüber nachdenken mal vom PC wegzugehen. 

Ich glaub ohnehin nicht das deinen Post wer lesen wird bei der Schreibweise, aber hey passt scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

daraus folgt =>C0ntra 1
                       Virthu  0


Back to Topic:
@ TE 
Mein Rat: Triallacc 10 Tage hat mir geholfen mich zu entscheiden und nu hab ich nen lvl 20 Sp und es macht Laune, jeden Abend KTs und SZs gehen gut auf.


----------



## Virthu (11. November 2009)

Masarius schrieb:


> Virthu
> du solltest ernsthaft darüber nachdenken mal vom PC wegzugehen.
> 
> Ich glaub ohnehin nicht das deinen Post wer lesen wird bei der _Schreibweise_, aber hey passt scho
> ...



glashaus, werter herr, glashaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.: wie kommst du eigentlich zu deiner ersten aussage?


----------



## C0ntra (11. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> glashaus, werter herr, glashaus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass er die Rechschreibung angesprochen hat. Aber scheinbar fühlst du dich sofort angegriffen. Der Ton macht die Musik und den triffst du regelmäßig nicht.
Es interessiert mich auch nicht, dass dir WAR nicht gefällt, das ist dein gutes Recht, aber dein gereizter und leicht aggressiver Unterton missfällt nicht nur mir nicht.


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

Na.... nun bleibt beide mal sachlich und beim Thema....


----------



## Neikon (14. November 2009)

wollte euch einstiegen welcger server lohnt sich ?


----------



## AdamsApfel (14. November 2009)

Momentan NUR Drakenwald woanders hasst du keinen Spaß


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. November 2009)

Masarius schrieb:


> daraus folgt =>C0ntra 1
> Virthu  1


1 Punkt von mir. Ich finde ciontra soll erstmal 40 werden


----------



## Neikon (14. November 2009)

ist war oder HDR eigentlich besser als dieses WoW also von möglichkeiten im spiel oder so ?


----------



## Boccanegra (14. November 2009)

Neikon schrieb:


> ist war oder HDR eigentlich besser als dieses WoW also von möglichkeiten im spiel oder so ?


Das kommt auf Deine Präferenzen an. Bist Du zb. Rollenspieler? Dann lohnt ein Blick in HDRO. Bist Du mehr der Typ für viel open PVP? Dann kannst Du WOW vergessen, denn da ist open PVP friedlich entschlummert, und PVP gibt's (fast) nur mehr in BGs und Arena. Ist leveln für Dich eine Plage, die Du nur auf Dich nimmst um möglichst schnell zum Max-Level zu kommen, denn dort, sagen manche bei manchen Spielen, beginne das Spiel erst? Dann bist Du vermutlich bei WOW richtig. Willst Du Dich schon mit Level 1 am liebsten ins Kampfgewühl stürzen? Dann schnuppere mal nach WAR hinein.

Ist alles eine Frage Deiner Vorlieben und persönlichen Interessen.


----------



## Peithon (15. November 2009)

Also auf Karak Norn bekommt jeder Ordner einen festen Destro-Raid zugeordnet im T1. Verlässt man das Warcamp in Richtung RvR-Zone, dann hat man sofort 4-5 Destros an der Backe kleben. Die Szenarien gehen in einer guten Sequenz auf, aber im RvR ist man im T1 absolut unterlegen. Den Einfluss kann man im Grunde abschreiben. Fast jedes BO wird sofort von der Zerstörung zurückerobert.

Ich möchte nur ermöglichen, dass alle Leute die Wahrheit erfahren. 

Auf Erengrad ist im T1 0 los. Kein Szenario geht auf und außerdem sind dort keine Spieler im RvR aktiv.

Wer Goa/Mythic noch Geld in den Rachen schmeißt ist selber Schuld. Die Franktions-Balance ist völlig aus den Fugen geraten. Der Königs-Kill ist zu einem Mini-Event für elitäre Gilden verkommen.

Eine kostenlose Umwandlung von Destro- in Ordnungs-Chars ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die Verhältnisse noch zu korrigieren.


----------



## Pymonte (15. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wer Goa/Mythic noch Geld in den Rachen schmeißt ist selber Schuld. Die Balance ist völlig aus den Fugen geraten. Der Königs-Kill ist zu einem Mini-Event für elitäre Gilden verkommen. Die Balance ist einfach überhaupt nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn die Warhammer-Macher so weiter machen ist im nächsten Jahr Schluss.



Und wenn es Leuten eben noch Spaß macht, dann ist das doch ihr Problem, versuch doch nicht deine Sichtweise als so allumfassend anzusehen. Ich schmeiße mein Geld niemanden in den Rachen und bin auch an nix 'Schuld'. Solange mir das Spiel Spaß macht, bezahle ich auch dafür. Nur weil es dir nicht so geht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass alle denen es so geht, nun einen fatalen Fehler machen.


----------



## Set0 (15. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wer Goa/Mythic noch Geld in den Rachen schmeißt ist selber Schuld. Die Balance ist völlig aus den Fugen geraten. Der Königs-Kill ist zu einem Mini-Event für elitäre Gilden verkommen. Die Balance ist einfach überhaupt nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn die Warhammer-Macher so weiter machen ist im nächsten Jahr Schluss.
> 
> Eine kostenlose Umwandlung von Destro- in Ordnungs-Chars ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die Verhältnisse noch zu korrigieren.



Das stimmt schonmal garnicht...
Auf Drakenwald ist im T1 und im T2 sogar noch sehr gut was los. 
Die Spieler fangen jetzt erst an sich wieder von WoW los zu reißen und daher würd ich die Flinte nicht ins Korn schmeißen. Gestern Abend hatten wir (im T1) einen vollen Raid und noch einen fast vollen zweiten Raid. Den Destros haben wir ordentlich eingeheizt! Im T2 hatten wir eine spannende Burgbelagerung wo, es wundert mich sehr, alle schön mit gekämpft haben!
Keiner hat nach 5 Minuten aufgegeben, weil es ihm nicht schnell genug ging.
Gebt doch anderen Spielen auch endlich mal ne Changse!


----------



## latosa (15. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Also auf Karak Norn bekommt jeder Ordner einen festen Destro-Raid zugeordnet im T1. Verlässt man das Warcamp in Richtung RvR-Zone, dann hat man sofort 4-5 Destros an der Backe kleben. Die Szenarien gehen in einer guten Sequenz auf, aber im RvR ist man im T1 absolut unterlegen. Den Einfluss kann man im Grunde abschreiben. Fast jedes BO wird sofort von der Zerstörung zurückerobert.
> 
> Ich möchte nur erzwingen, dass alle Leute die Wahrheit erfahren.
> 
> ...


stimmt leider auf karak ist im augenblick im t1-t3 order hoffnungslos unterlegen.(zahelmäßig).


----------



## Geige (15. November 2009)

Set0 schrieb:


> Die Spieler fangen jetzt erst an sich wieder von WoW los zu reißen und daher würd ich die Flinte nicht ins Korn schmeißen.



Ob diese Spieler allerdings zu WAR abwandern ist fraglich,
Aion und Herr der Ringe online sind z.Z beliebte Ziele für WoW aussteiger!


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2009)

Set0 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schonmal garnicht...
> Auf Drakenwald ist im T1 und im T2 sogar noch sehr gut was los.
> Die Spieler fangen jetzt erst an sich wieder von WoW los zu reißen und daher würd ich die Flinte nicht ins Korn schmeißen. Gestern Abend hatten wir (im T1) einen vollen Raid und noch einen fast vollen zweiten Raid. Den Destros haben wir ordentlich eingeheizt! Im T2 hatten wir eine spannende Burgbelagerung wo, es wundert mich sehr, alle schön mit gekämpft haben!
> Keiner hat nach 5 Minuten aufgegeben, weil es ihm nicht schnell genug ging.
> Gebt doch anderen Spielen auch endlich mal ne Changse!



Vergiss nicht, dass man T1 nun gratis spielen kann.


----------



## Peithon (15. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir anschaue, was bei Lotro instanzentechnisch auf die Beine gestellt wird, dann kann man als Warhammer-Spieler nur vor Neid erblassen. Natürlich soll Warhammer kein PvE-Spiel sein/werden. Das Underdogsystem steckt wohl auch noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber es werden in der nächsten Zeit wieder etliche Events veranstaltet, um die Spieler bei Laune zu halten. 

Als ich gestern auf Erengrad geguckt habe, wie es dort mit der Aktivität aussieht, da habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt. Bei Fear waren gerade mal noch 6 Leute online, Drachenkrieger hatten 9 Aktive. Bei anderen Gilden mit höheren Gildenrängen und mehr als 100 Mitgliedern waren nicht mal mehr eine Hand voll Leute da. 

Es wird von einigen hier immer gesagt, dass die Leute selber Schuld sind. Wenn mir jemand im Straßenverkehr an einer roten Ampel hinten drauffährt, bin ich ich dann auch selber Schuld, wenn ich schon über 1 Minute stand? Versicherungstechnisch gesehen, nein. Man kann sich bei Warhammer keine Mitspieler schnitzen. Wenn das Verhältnis derartig unausgeglichen ist, dann kann man organisieren wie man will, man wird keine Chance haben.

@Set0: Es ist schön, dass auf Drakenwald noch die Sonne scheint. Um dieses dauerhaft zu gewährleisten müssen endlich Warteschlangen oder Zugangsregulierungen für das RvR her.



> Vergiss nicht, dass man T1 nun gratis spielen kann.


Ich spiele es jetzt auch gratis. Im Grunde habe ich die Möglichkeit die Dinge im T1 zu spielen, die wirklich funktionieren: Quests und die 3 Szenarien. 

Keine Ahnung wie neue Ordnungsspieler bei diesen Verhältnissen eine Langzeitmotivation für das RvR aufbauen sollen.


----------



## patrick02 (15. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Auf Erengrad ist im T1 0 los. Kein Szenario geht auf und außerdem sind dort keine Spieler im RvR aktiv.
> 
> 
> .



Also auf Drakenwald ist im T1 mehr los als im T2/T3


----------



## Azenjo (15. November 2009)

also ich muss sagen es lohnt sich auf jeden fall, ich frag mich ob die anderen hier überhaupt noch zocken bei solchen antworten...
ich zocke war jetzt wieder seid 5 tagen auf drakenwald ordnung und ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht.
ich geb mal nen beispiel, heute waren wir im rvr bereich 2 unterwegs und wir haben alles eingenommen was ging.
wir haben die zerstörung überrollt die hatten keine chance, wir waren 72 leute und das hat so viel fun gebracht das hatte ich in wow seid jahren nicht mehr. und im t1 sah es auch gut aus wo ich da war...

im endeffeckt muss jeder es selbst wissen ob er wieder anfängt aber von mir klare empfehlung is drakenwald ordnung denn das rockt und macht fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Gruß Azenjo


----------



## AdamsApfel (15. November 2009)

Das ist der Grund warum ich mein Abo nach einem Monat wieder kündige 

habe einen 40 auf Erengard wo nichts Los ist.

Spielte einen Char auf Drakenwald wo es voll war und Spaß machte bis lvl 11 ab lvl 12 gehen selten SZs auf und RvR ist dort auch nicht viel.


d.h ich spiele lieber kostenlos einen Testacc,auf dauer vllt. langweiliger aber auch wieder nicht wenn man bedenkt wie leer es dann erst im T3 ist o.0


----------



## Casp (15. November 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Spielte einen Char auf Drakenwald wo es voll war und Spaß machte bis lvl 11 ab lvl 12 gehen selten SZs auf und RvR ist dort auch nicht viel.
> 
> 
> d.h ich spiele lieber kostenlos einen Testacc,auf dauer vllt. langweiliger aber auch wieder nicht wenn man bedenkt wie leer es dann erst im T3 ist o.0



Dann machst du irgend etwas falsch... auch im T2 ist auf Drakenwald 'ne Menge los, Szenarien gingen heute fast instant auf. Ich kann solche Aussagen einfach nicht nachvollziehen.

Und das mit dauerhaft Testaccount naja, sagt dir der "kategorische Imperativ" etwas? Wenn das alle machen würden... gute Nacht!


----------



## Masarius (15. November 2009)

Im T3 auf Drakenwald soll nichts los sein? =D
Da sagen meine Screenshots aber was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdamsApfel (15. November 2009)

her damit


----------



## ogrim888 (15. November 2009)

also ich muss sagen es lohnt sich auf jeden fall, ich frag mich ob die anderen hier überhaupt noch zocken bei solchen antworten...
ich zocke war jetzt wieder seid 5 tagen auf drakenwald ordnung und ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht.
ich geb mal nen beispiel, heute waren wir im rvr bereich 2 unterwegs und wir haben alles eingenommen was ging.
wir haben die zerstörung überrollt die hatten keine chance, wir waren 72 leute und das hat so viel fun gebracht das hatte ich in wow seid jahren nicht mehr. und im t1 sah es auch gut aus wo ich da war...

im endeffeckt muss jeder es selbst wissen ob er wieder anfängt aber von mir klare empfehlung is drakenwald ordnung denn das rockt und macht fun smile.gif...

Gruß Azenjo

/sign


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2009)

ogrim888 schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen es lohnt sich auf jeden fall, ich frag mich ob die anderen hier überhaupt noch zocken bei solchen antworten...
> ich zocke war jetzt wieder seid 5 tagen auf drakenwald ordnung und ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht.
> ich geb mal nen beispiel, heute waren wir im rvr bereich 2 unterwegs und wir haben alles eingenommen was ging.
> wir haben die zerstörung überrollt die hatten keine chance, wir waren 72 leute und das hat so viel fun gebracht das hatte ich in wow seid jahren nicht mehr. und im t1 sah es auch gut aus wo ich da war...
> ...



Ich will ja nicht darauf rumreiten, aber schon wieder so ein "Ich spiele zwar erst seit einer Woche, aber es macht Riesen-FUN".

3+ Monate spielen + Endgame  und dann hier sagen "Jo, mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut und ich finde die 12 Euro / Monat sind gut investiert". 

In der ersten Woche als ich WAR gespielt hab, da hat es mir auch sehr gut gefallen (sogar noch länger bis Level 35 oder so)und alles was du beschreibst kann man jetzt kostenlos erleben.


----------



## Neikon (15. November 2009)

ich habe auch gerne die möglichkeit war anzufangen oder wow, wow hab ich noch nicht doll gespielt nur bis lvl25. was meint ihr ? welcher server bei war lohnt sich ?


----------



## Thurgom (15. November 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum ich mein Abo nach einem Monat wieder kündige
> 
> habe einen 40 auf Erengard wo nichts Los ist.
> 
> ...



ERENGRAD, ist es echt so schwer ???

Und hier mal ein paar Screens vom 13.November, also vorgestern !! So tot sieht das nicht aus oder ??
Auch wenn es natürlich nicht immer so ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdamsApfel (15. November 2009)

Du wirst lachen ich war sogar dabei aber wenn sowas jede Woche mal "organisiert" wird macht es trotzdem kein Spaß

sowas sieht man selten...leider


----------



## Neikon (15. November 2009)

spielen die meisten eigentlich auf normalen server ? oder RvR ?


----------



## AdamsApfel (15. November 2009)

Gibt nur noch Normale Server und davon auch zuviele ........


----------



## Neikon (15. November 2009)

und welche von dennen sind gut besetzt ? hab noch nen alten char vom release lvl20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (15. November 2009)

Carroburg und Drakenwald bei den deutschen Servern.


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. November 2009)

Eigentlich keiner, muss man wohl relativ sehen. ^^


----------



## Kranak90 (16. November 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Eigentlich keiner, muss man wohl relativ sehen. ^^



Erengrad ist der einzige deutsche Server der einem Friedhof gleicht. 20+ Minuten auf ein Sz warten und das im T4. Im T1-T3 dürfte die Wartezeit wohl so 3 Stunden dauern. Und im RvR ist auch nix los, nur im T4 geht noch ganz bisschen was. Also wenn du spielen möchtest geh bloß auf Drakenwald oder Carroburg. Niemand will auf nem toten Server spielen, auch wenn GOA mit T1 Events zwanghaft versucht wieder Leben auf den Server zu bekommen.


----------



## Pymonte (16. November 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Erengrad ist der einzige deutsche Server der einem Friedhof gleicht. 20+ Minuten auf ein Sz warten und das im T4. Im T1-T3 dürfte die Wartezeit wohl so 3 Stunden dauern. Und im RvR ist auch nix los, nur im T4 geht noch ganz bisschen was. Also wenn du spielen möchtest geh bloß auf Drakenwald oder Carroburg. Niemand will auf nem toten Server spielen, auch wenn GOA mit T1 Events zwanghaft versucht wieder Leben auf den Server zu bekommen.



naja, die T1 Events waren bisher ja auf jedem Server.


----------



## Kranak90 (16. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> naja, die T1 Events waren bisher ja auf jedem Server.



Achso, das habe ich nicht gewusst. Aber ich würde T4 Events mehr begrüßen und die würden den ganzen 40ern auh mal ne abwechslung bringen.


----------



## Pymonte (16. November 2009)

T4 Events lohnen aber erst nach dem Underdogsystem. Sonst wird das vermutlich sehr einseitig. Lustig wären auch mal GM Events. Also wo der GM was organisiert (nicht nur ne WB leitet) und seine "Fähigkeiten" nutzt, um mal Abweschlung zu bringen (z.B. als sehr starker Boss in Praag rumlaufen, vielleicht sogar unbesiegbar und beide Seiten stressen. Oder NSC Gegnerhorden durch die Gassen jagen etc pp, mit ner kleinen Story dazu.)


----------



## Peithon (16. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht darauf rumreiten, aber schon wieder so ein "Ich spiele zwar erst seit einer Woche, aber es macht Riesen-FUN".
> 
> 3+ Monate spielen + Endgame  und dann hier sagen "Jo, mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut und ich finde die 12 Euro / Monat sind gut investiert".
> 
> In der ersten Woche als ich WAR gespielt hab, da hat es mir auch sehr gut gefallen (sogar noch länger bis Level 35 oder so)und alles was du beschreibst kann man jetzt kostenlos erleben.



Das meine ich auch. Die Screenshots zeigen das, was im Frühjahr noch im T3 auf Erengrad herumlief. Zu guten Zeiten auch mal 10 KTs pro Seite im T4 unterwegs. Vielen Leuten ist auf Erengrad insgesamt zu wenig los. 

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass Mythic keine Begrenzung für die zahlenmäßig überlegene Fraktion einbaut. Auf Karak Norn sieht es im Nordland so aus, dass die Zerstörung etwa 22 Stunden das Gebiet vollkommen kontrolliert. Für Ordnungsspieler ist das einfach nicht ermutigend, wenn man mal mit seinem KT einen Zerstörungs-KT zurückdrängt und gleich zwei weitere Zerstörungs-KTs einen in den Rücken fallen. Das Problem ist auch nicht neu. 

Manche mögen es vielleicht gut finden, aber ich muss auch sagen, dass die Städte wirklich zu einem Witz vollkommen sind. Täglich wird irgendwo ein König gelegt. Im Grunde ist es schon jetzt nichts besonderes mehr. Das finde ich schade. Weihnachten ist nur so toll, weil es nur einmal im Jahr ist. Wäre die Fußball-WM in jedem Jahr, dann würde dafür auch das Interesse abnehmen. Die Festungen hatten eine wichtige Funktion und hätten überarbeitet werden müssen. Wo ist im RvR bitte noch der taktische Anspruch? Einfach die Welle losschicken, um alles platt zu machen. Vorher musste man 2-3 Kampagnen-Stränge vorantreiben, um bei den Festungen bessere Chancen zu haben...


----------



## Masarius (16. November 2009)

ja das t3 auf Drakenwald ist unglaublich...voll? ^^

http://www2.pic-upload.de/16.11.09/1pswekpxnouc.jpg

Screen ist von heute und ca 1 1/2 Stunden alt. Warn 2 fast komplette Kts bzw. 3 aber der dritte könnte auch ein Anzeige Bug gewesen sein.

Momentan ist es so, dass ich fast jeden Abend in einem vollen Kt bin. Wird auch immer mal wieder ein 2ter Kt aufgemacht.


----------



## Rorgak (20. November 2009)

Wenn auf drakenwald nichts los ist frage ich mich wie mein Sigmarpriester bis auf lvl 20 NUR durch ORvR und ab und an Szenarien leveln konnte?

Wer von den Senftuben hier spielt denn noch aktuell Warhammer? 

T1-T3 ist lustig, wobei T2 für mich das highlight ist, ab T4 baut Warhammer ab, mir persönlich macht es kaum noch Spaß, man muss überwinden um 40 zu werden......

Achja im T4 auf KarakNorn ist es ziemlich ausgeglichen, nur um 40 zu werden ist es ziemlich demotivierend.



Masarius schrieb:


> ja das t3 auf Drakenwald ist unglaublich...voll? ^^
> 
> http://www2.pic-upload.de/16.11.09/1pswekpxnouc.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Vintar (20. November 2009)

Hiho,

ich überlege auch stark wieder zu Warhammer zu kommen. Hab WoW hinter mir, zocke grad Aion aber WAR reizt mich seit längerem wieder. Ich mag einfach diese geile stimmige düstere Welt, gepaart mit dem (zumindest bevor ich damals gespielt habe) PvP System. Daher habe ich einige Fragen:

1. Wie schauts PvP mäßig aus? Geht da noch ordentlich was?
2. Eine Sache die mich ohne Ende genervt hat: Wurde mittlerweile die Abfrage der Fähigkeiten auf "Instant" geschaltet? Ich habe es gehasst wenn ich eine Fähigkeit benutzen wollte und diese erst ca. ne Sekunde später ausgeführt wurde und wenn man im Eifer des Gefechts war und Buttonsmashing betrieben hat, wurden die letzten 3 - 4 Spells ausgeführt bevor man das ausführen wollte was man just in diesem Moment benötigt hätte. (Einer der Hauptgründe)

Gruß

Vin


----------



## Virthu (20. November 2009)

Vintar schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich überlege auch stark wieder zu Warhammer zu kommen. Hab WoW hinter mir, zocke grad Aion aber WAR reizt mich seit längerem wieder. Ich mag einfach diese geile stimmige düstere Welt, gepaart mit dem (zumindest bevor ich damals gespielt habe) PvP System. Daher habe ich einige Fragen:
> 
> ...



1. "ordentlich" xD du musst nur auf orderseite anfangen und hast dann pvp von morgens bis abends, auch wenn du vermutlich die radieschen öfter von unten sehen wirst, als dir lieb sein könnte.
2. alles immer noch beim alten. zwar wird die fähigkeit schneller ausgelöst als vorhin, aber das andere problem besteht immer noch. ich spiele gerade mit dem trial account und da leert sich die ap leiste in wenigen sekunden, weil mal wieder eine einzige fähigkeit dauernd mehrmals in folge ausgelöst wird, da man ab und zu etwas zu hektisch und zu oft eine taste gedrückt hat, wähend gerade anderer skill ausgeführt wurde. dazu geraten die animationen durch solchen spamm komplett durcheinander, so dass es öfters schwerfällt zu erkennen, was der eigene charakter macht.


----------



## Kranak90 (20. November 2009)

Vintar schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich überlege auch stark wieder zu Warhammer zu kommen. Hab WoW hinter mir, zocke grad Aion aber WAR reizt mich seit längerem wieder. Ich mag einfach diese geile stimmige düstere Welt, gepaart mit dem (zumindest bevor ich damals gespielt habe) PvP System. Daher habe ich einige Fragen:
> 
> ...



Am besten ist, du saugst dir die Endlos T1 Trial runter und machst dir selber ein Bild. Das Problem mit den verzögerten Fähigkeiten besteht noch,wie Virthu bereits erwähnt hat, ist aber nicht mehr ganz so schlimm wie früher.


----------



## Masarius (20. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> 1. "ordentlich" xD du musst nur auf orderseite anfangen und hast dann pvp von morgens bis abends, auch wenn du vermutlich die radieschen öfter von unten sehen wirst, als dir lieb sein könnte.




Jop ^^
Wobei es die letzten Tage öfters war, dass uns der Widerstand der Destros gefehlt hat (T3). Hoffe das gibt sich wieder, nu ist ja auch Wochenende


----------



## Creazy (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey leute ich stelle einfach ma meine frage hier drin anstelle nen neuen Fred aufzumachen.

Wie läuft WAR im moment? Ich habe anfang des jahres die nase voll gehabt von den lags bei den keep raids und bin nun am überlegen ob ich doch wieder zu WAR zurückkehre... allerdings würde ich gerne vorher wissen wies so mit den lags aussieht.


----------



## wiligut (1. Dezember 2009)

Creazy schrieb:


> Hey leute ich stelle einfach ma meine frage hier drin anstelle nen neuen Fred aufzumachen.
> 
> Wie läuft WAR im moment? Ich habe anfang des jahres die nase voll gehabt von den lags bei den keep raids und bin nun am überlegen ob ich doch wieder zu WAR zurückkehre... allerdings würde ich gerne vorher wissen wies so mit den lags aussieht.




Kommt drauf an was du genau meinst (wird hier ja sehr oft durcheinandergeworfen). Hat dich das Clientseitige Geruckel gestört, kann ich dich beruhigen. Inzwischen läuft es auch bei großen Spielermengen flüssig, gegenüber dem Zustand den du noch kennst ist es eine extreme Verbesserung. Ich kann inzwischen in jeder Situation mit vollen Effekten und hohen Grafikdetails spielen.

Meinst du die Serverseitigen Lags muss ich dich enttäuschen. Die gibt es (auf Drakenwald, ka wie es auf anderen Servern ist) leider noch, wobei es eben auf die Spielermengen ankommt. Im T1-T3 habe ich persönlich schon ewig keine Lags mehr erlebt, einfach weil die Spielermenge im vergleich zum T4 geringer ist. Im T4 dagegen kommt es dagegen zu gelegentlichen Lags wenn mehrere KT's aufeinerprallen. Da sind selbst 5 Sekunden usw. mgl. Auch in den Hauptstadtkämpfen kommt sowas regelmäßig vor. 

Ursache für die Lags auf Drakenwald ist ganz klar der Transfer von Erengard. Da DW nun zur Prime Time manchmal auf hoch/hoch steht, sind Lags nun deutlich spürbarer geworden. Dafür gibt es jeden Menge Leute zum verdreschen. Einen Tod muss man leider sterben. Wenig Spieler -> keine Lags - > dennoch Langeweile 

Fazit: Clientseitige Performance ist top, Serverseitige nicht.

PS: Das oben beschriebene Problem des verzögerten Auslösens von Aktionen hat eventuell mit der Klasse zu tun. Ich kenne dies aus eigener Erfahrung mit meinem Schwarzork den ich irgendwann aus diesem Grund eingemottet habe. Bei meinem Main (Schamie) kenne ich dieses Problem NICHT. Auch bei meinen Twinks (Squigtreiba und Spalta) hab ich das noch nicht wirklich erlebt


----------



## david111 (1. Dezember 2009)

Creazy schrieb:


> Hey leute ich stelle einfach ma meine frage hier drin anstelle nen neuen Fred aufzumachen.
> 
> Wie läuft WAR im moment? Ich habe anfang des jahres die nase voll gehabt von den lags bei den keep raids und bin nun am überlegen ob ich doch wieder zu WAR zurückkehre... allerdings würde ich gerne vorher wissen wies so mit den lags aussieht.




Ich spiel jetzt einen Monat und es macht z.Z. höllisch Spass   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grad 32 geworden und gestern schon das erste Mal UV besucht, so muss das gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habe ausschliesslich im RvR gelevelt (Drakenwald) das ist ohne Probleme möglich, wenn du nur am Abend spielst. Lags hab ich ab und zu kleinere, aber das liegt an meiner bescheidenen Hardware..(hätte gar ned gedacht das es überhaupt läuft, machts sich aber sehr gut, kann im T3 alles auf max stellen und wenn nicht grad 6kts aufeinander treffen flüssig spielen)

Vor allem die verschiedenen Karrieren haben es mit angetan, jede hat ihren eigenen "Flavour" und es macht riesigen Spass neue aus zu probieren..

Ich hoffe dieses Spiel verliert nicht, sondern gewinnt neue Spieler und Wiedereinsteiger hinzu in der nächsten Zeit. Verdient hätte es das finde ich, auch wenn es ja anscheinend schwere Startschwierigkeiten hatte...

Also komm zurück und hilf der Ordnung die grüne Grütze und beschränkten Chaostypen zu moshen oder schliess dich denen an damit mein Schwert mehr zu tun hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mit WAR nicht mehr anfangen, da es viele Anzeichen gibt, dass WAR im nächsten Jahr fallen gelassen wird. 

Die geringe Anzahl an Abbos und die fehlende Weiterentwicklung deuten darauf hin, dass EA WAR fallengelassen hat und nun nur noch die nächsten Monate die verbliebenen User abmelken will. 

Es wurde bisher kein Addon geplant und viele versprochene Features wurden nicht eingebaut; das Entwicklerteam ist nur noch ein spärlicher Rest, der nun unter dem Kommando von Bioware steht. 

Myth wurde sozusagen zerschlagen wegen ihrer schlechten Performance bei WAR. 

Dieses Restentwicklungsteam ist meiner Meinung nach nur noch dafür da, die nötigsten Bugfixes bei WAR zu machen (also die Melkmaschiene zu warten) damit die User noch ein paar Monate weiter das Abbo bezahlen. 

Wer würde bei diesen Voraussetzungen noch bei WAR anfangen, wenn es nun bereits MMOs (Allods Online, etc ...) gibt die kein Geld kosten und bessere Qualität bieten.


----------



## Pymonte (1. Dezember 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Ich würde mit WAR nicht mehr anfangen, da es viele Anzeichen gibt, dass WAR im nächsten Jahr fallen gelassen wird.
> 
> Die geringe Anzahl an Abbos und die fehlende Weiterentwicklung deuten darauf hin, dass EA WAR fallengelassen hat und nun nur noch die nächsten Monate die verbliebenen User abmelken will.
> 
> ...



da du den Mist schon seit WAR Release verzapfts wird es dir wohl auch jetzt keiner glauben.


----------



## Kranak90 (1. Dezember 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Wer würde bei diesen Voraussetzungen noch bei WAR anfangen, wenn es nun bereits MMOs (Allods Online, etc ...) gibt die kein Geld kosten und bessere Qualität bieten.



Jeder der PvP und das Warhammer Universum mag, denke ich. Ich selber würde jederzeit wieder einsteigen, egal wie es um das Spiel stünde. 

Bei mir wars damals so:
WoW hat mich 6 Monate gehalten (Comicgrafik, Stundenlanges Geraide und verhunztes PvP gingen mir auf die Nerven)
Aion hat mich 1 Monat gehalten ( Gute Grafik, aber zuviel gegrinde und schlechtes PvP)
Etliche Free to Play MMOs haben mich maximal 2 Monate gehalten.

Und WAR hat mich nun schon 15 Monate gehalten. Klar gabs viele Probleme mit dem Spiel, aber das hat mich nicht sonderlich davon abgehalten Spaß zu haben. Das düstere Warhammer Universum und RvR sind einfach die PERFEKTE Mischung für mich. Und nach dem Erengrad Transfer hat sich das Fraktionsgleichgewicht sogut wie wiederhergestellt. Jeden Tag liest man im Ratschlag Channel Fragen von neuen Spielern. 

Ich denke nicht das der Krieg schon bald zuende sein wird!


----------



## Kronis (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gerstern wieder Angefangen weil jedes Spiel eine zweite chance verdient hat und im moment macht es mir riesig Spaß !!!


----------



## wiligut (1. Dezember 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Ich würde mit WAR nicht mehr anfangen, da es viele Anzeichen gibt, dass WAR im nächsten Jahr fallen gelassen wird.
> 
> Die geringe Anzahl an Abbos und die fehlende Weiterentwicklung deuten darauf hin, dass EA WAR fallengelassen hat und nun nur noch die nächsten Monate die verbliebenen User abmelken will.
> 
> ...



Sehr merkwürdig von welchen Voraussetzungen manche es angeblich abhängig machen ob sie ein Spiel spielen oder nicht. Keiner dieser (vorgeschobenen) Gründe hat mit dem Spiel ansich zutun. Davon unabhängig würde ich aber auch dann noch spielen wenn es kein einziges Update oder Bugfix mehr geben würde, denn WAR macht mir im aktuellen Zustand sauviel Spass. Inhaltlich brauch ich nicht mehr als PvP und die Zeiten wo WAR eher den Zusatz Bughammer verdient hatte, sind längst vorbei.


----------



## Mumsky (1. Dezember 2009)

hab seit gestern ne testaccount auf Carroburg Destro udn bin begeistert. Viele Spieler, vor allem auch hilfsbereite Spieler, jede Menge PvP, stimmige Spielwelt. Unbedingt antesten, kann ich nur raten.

zu den Mutmassungen: ist doch alles nur hypthetisch. Wen interessiert das was in einem halben Jahr ist? Ich spiele jetzt!!!


----------



## C0ntra (1. Dezember 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Wer würde bei diesen Voraussetzungen noch bei WAR anfangen, *wenn es nun bereits MMOs (Allods Online, etc ...) gibt die kein Geld kosten und bessere Qualität bieten*.



Ich musste grade Google fragen, was du meinst. Anhand von Avataren soll man ja nicht werten aber grafisch wird schon klar, wohin du eher orientiert bist.
Nun geh' weiter spielen...


----------



## Creazy (1. Dezember 2009)

okay also gibt es wohl nach wie vor die probleme in den größeren keep schlachten was? ... dann werde ich mich wohl nochmal mit nem kumpel beraten müssen ob ich mir des nochma ankucke. 

Auch wenn ich das RVR schon ganz schön vermisse ... hemm ... die zeichen stehen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (1. Dezember 2009)

Creazy schrieb:


> okay also gibt es wohl nach wie vor die probleme in den größeren keep schlachten was? ...
> [...]


Wenn Du mit einer 2 GHz Single-Core-Möhre WAR spielen willst - sicher. Mit einem einigermaßen aktuellen Rechner sollte es inzwischen keine größeren Probleme mehr geben. Kann bei meiner Kiste (E8500 C2D 3,16 GHz, HD4870, 4GB RAM) inzwischen sogar die Effekte im RvR anlassen (bei 1680x1050er Res, AA/AF per Treiber erzwungen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür bietet sich eben auch die Testversion an, um zu sehen ob WAR im T1 schon ruckelt. Falls ja: Neuen PC holen, oder WAR lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (1. Dezember 2009)

Kronis schrieb:


> Ich habe gerstern wieder Angefangen weil jedes Spiel eine zweite chance verdient hat und im moment macht es mir riesig Spaß !!!




this!
because wow sucks


----------



## Strafpredigt (1. Dezember 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit einer 2 GHz Single-Core-Möhre WAR spielen willst - sicher. Mit einem einigermaßen aktuellen Rechner sollte es inzwischen keine größeren Probleme mehr geben. Kann bei meiner Kiste (E8500 C2D 3,16 GHz, HD4870, 4GB RAM) inzwischen sogar die Effekte im RvR anlassen (bei 1680x1050er Res, AA/AF per Treiber erzwungen).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man sollte aber fairerweise dazu, sagen das einem der beste Rechner nichts bringt, wenn der WAR-Server nicht nachkommt und es dadurch zu starken Lags kommt.
Und bei den wirklich großen Schlachten ist das nunmal der Fall. Wenn ich an gestern im Pakt der Flamme denke. 10 Sekunden für nen Rezz etc.
Aber das mindert den Spaß im Endeffekt eigentlich nicht soooooo sehr meiner Meinung nach. Da muss man dann drüber stehen und drüber lachen.
Wenn man allerdings jemand ist der sich schnell aufregt, dann sollte man WAR evtl. weiterhin meiden. Leider kommt es auch nach wie vor ab und zu vor, dass sich WAR komplett verabschiedet und man auf dem Desktop landet.
Konsequenz -> Warcamp und man muss wieder zur eigenen Truppe rüber reiten, was bei den ganzen Destros manchmal ein unmögliches Unterfangen ist. Es sei denn man kann sich dran vorbeilaggen :-D

Allerdings sind die Crashes bei mir zumindest relativ selten. In den letzten 2 Wochen ist es bei mir 2 mal passiert. Also einmal pro Woche ca.
Die Zonencrashs sind natürlich auch noch bissl ärgerlich, aber auch nicht unbedingt Spielspaßmindernt.

Gruß

Edit: Meine Aussagen beziehen sich ausschließlich aufs T4


----------



## xerkxes (1. Dezember 2009)

Strafpredigt schrieb:


> Aber das mindert den Spaß im Endeffekt eigentlich nicht soooooo sehr meiner Meinung nach. Da muss man dann drüber stehen und drüber lachen.



Immer vor Augen halten, dass die Gegner das gleiche Problem haben wenn der Server die Informationen nicht mehr verarbeiten kann, dadurch kann man es sportlich sehen. Ist wie bei einem Fußballspiel im starken Regen wo der Ball nicht mehr rollt sondern in den Regenpfützen "rumlaggt".

Ich habe übrigens schon lange keine derartigen Probleme mehr gehabt. Ein paar lagspikes hier und da aber nichts gravierendes. (Q6600@2,3GHz, 8800GT, 4(3) GB Ram, WinXP)


----------



## Strafpredigt (1. Dezember 2009)

Diese Probleme tauchen auch nur bei riesigen Schlachten auf, wie sie momentan auf Drakenwald gängige und auch freudige Praxis sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielst Du auch auf Drakenwald im T4? Oder anderer Server?


----------



## Doenerman (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe War vor ca. 6-7 Monaten zum letzten mal gespielt.

War eingentlich angetan von der Umgebung, den Quests (bis Lv20). Und von den Schlachtfeldern.

Nur hört man an fast jeder Ecke:

- War ist TOT, d.h. das die Entwickler es abgeschrieben hätten usw.
- würden nur Kiddies spielen
- ist alles als Anfänger in War sehr Unverständlich
- Diverse Bugs die nicht abgestellt wurden


Ich kam von WoW, was keinen Spass mehr macht, da alles durch.
Aion, ist eher ein Komerzielles Spiel, in dem alles um Kinahs geht.
AoC ist säter leider sehr langweilig, da die Quests etwas träge sind, und nicht gut gesäht.
War gefiel mir von der Grafik und den Drumherum, nur fehlte mir der Langzeitspass wie in etwa WoW, wo man Quest für
Instanzen gebraucht hatte, um diese zu betreten.

Was meint ihr, ist War schon abgeschrieben, oder wie lange spielt ihr, und was sollte sich ändern ?


----------



## xerkxes (1. Dezember 2009)

@dönermann

Was du an allen Ecken und Enden hörst sind die Stimmen der Spieler, für die oPVP/oRVR nichts ist, da man verlieren kann. Dafür erfinden sie dann fadenscheinige Ausreden. Andere Spiele zu zerreißen ist zudem der Volkssport des mainstreams. WAR hat mittlerweile etwas Ruhe da nun Aion im Rampenlicht steht.

Auch dir kann ich nur raten dir einen Trialaccount zu besorgen und das T1 ein wenig aufzumischen, bevor du dich entscheidest. Selber eine Meinung bilden...


----------



## Virthu (1. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> @dönermann
> 
> Was du an allen Ecken und Enden hörst sind die Stimmen der Spieler, für die oPVP/oRVR nichts ist, da man verlieren kann.


diese aussage komplett ist an der realität vorbei. die besten items gibt es im pve, der "endcontent" ist pve, überlegene fraktion eines servers spielt RvE - darüber beschwert man sich. genauso wie über volkommen kaputte fertigkeiten und fertigkeitsbäume, die seit release zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind und trotz zahlreicher beschwerden von absolut inkompetenten entwicklern immer noch nicht gefixt wurden. warhammer ist zudem vermutlich eines der wenigen spiele, wo verlieren geradezu lächerliche konsequenzen hat. da ist ein gebietswechsel teurer, zeitaufwendiger und umständlicher als zu "verlieren". ganz zu schweigen von rve spielern, die den ganzen tag im kriegslager stehen, ohne einen finger zu rühren und mit null aufwand und risiko an ruf und marken kommen.

es gäbe noch sehr vieles, worüber man sich zu recht beschweren könnte, vor allem als oRvR spieler. das ist in diesem forum aber eh überflüssig, da es nichts an dem spiel ändert. wer meinungen aktiver spieler hören will, kann diese bei warhammeralliance.com, warhammeronline.com und in den offiziellen deutschen foren nachlesen. gerade wird da zum beispiel der neue "awesome" patch gefeiert, der natürlich wie immer das spiel so viel besser machen sollte.

blöderweise gibt es zur zeit kein anderes spiel, das einen einstieg ins pvp und rvr so einfach gestaltet, wie warhammer, so dass sich der eine oder andere mit den bugs, der inkompetenz der entwickler und diversen konzeptfehlern zu arrangieren versucht, da für denjenigen sonst keine alternativen existieren, was dann in einem haufen berechtigter beschwerden endet, für die man ironischerweise als "für oRvR ungeeignet" abgestempelt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (1. Dezember 2009)

Totgeglaubte leben bekanntlich länger.


----------



## david111 (1. Dezember 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> diese aussage komplett ist an der realität vorbei. die besten items gibt es im pve, der "endcontent" ist pve, überlegene fraktion eines servers spielt RvE - darüber beschwert man sich. genauso wie über volkommen kaputte fertigkeiten und fertigkeitsbäume, die seit release zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind und trotz zahlreicher beschwerden von absolut inkompetenten entwicklern immer noch nicht gefixt wurden. warhammer ist zudem vermutlich eines der wenigen spiele, wo verlieren geradezu lächerliche konsequenzen hat. da ist ein gebietswechsel teurer, zeitaufwendiger und umständlicher als zu "verlieren". ganz zu schweigen von rve spielern, die den ganzen tag im kriegslager stehen, ohne einen finger zu rühren und mit null aufwand und risiko an ruf und marken kommen.
> 
> es gäbe noch sehr vieles, worüber man sich zu recht beschweren könnte, vor allem als oRvR spieler. das ist in diesem forum aber eh überflüssig, da es nichts an dem spiel ändert. wer meinungen aktiver spieler hören will, kann diese bei warhammeralliance.com, warhammeronline.com und in den offiziellen deutschen foren nachlesen. gerade wird da zum beispiel der neue "awesome" patch gefeiert, der natürlich wie immer das spiel so viel besser machen sollte.
> 
> ...



Meckern und motzen ist schon ein Volkssport der Deutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es wird nie ein Spiel geben das für alle alles richtig macht, probiert WAR einfach aus und entscheidet dann ob es euch (wieder) reinzieht... aber lasst euch nicht von solchen Kommentaren beeindrucken bitte, solche Leute gibts überall und man kann es ihnen nie recht machen....


----------



## Virthu (1. Dezember 2009)

david111 schrieb:


> Meckern und motzen ist schon ein Volkssport der Deutschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau, das gibt es nur hier, in deutschland. überall sonst gibt es nur zufriedenheit pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (1. Dezember 2009)

@Virthu

Du hast bei vielem nicht unrecht, mir stößt heute noch sauer auf, dass der AE noch immer nicht stark abgeschwächt wurde.

Was das Verlieren angeht geht es den meisten Spielern sicher nicht um irgendwelche Konsequenzen im Spiel. Sie sind angefressen, weil sie nicht gewonnen haben, so einfach ist das. Der resultierende Zorn wird dann abgelassen, indem man das Spiel in irgendeiner Art und Weise schlecht redet, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Peithon (1. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt auch wirklich darauf an, welchen Anspruch man an das Spiel stellt. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mit dem Trial-Angebot voll zufrieden bin. Spiele Warhammer aber eben nur nebenbei, quasi wie einen Shooter: Einloggen gucken was los ist, Nordland-RvR, PQ oder eben Szenarien. Wenn ich etwas aus dem Auktionshaus oder der Gildenbank brauche, dann spreche ich Gildenmitspieler an, die gerade in Altdorf sind und mal eben nachgucken können. Für Spieler, die maximal 6 Stunden in der Woche spielen und Spaß an Battlegrounds haben, reicht das meiner Ansicht nach völlig aus. 

Ansonsten setzen sich die Neuerungen, die in den weiteren T2, T3 und T4 Gebieten kommen, leider zu wenig von einander ab. Im T2 gibt es Burgen, im T3 haben alle Spieler Reittiere, im T4 kommt jedoch nichts wirklich neues dazu. Das T4 ist für mich Frust pur gewesen. Ständig zu viele oder gar keine Gegner im RvR, Wegbomben in den Szenarien und die absolut unspektakulären Städteraids.

Die Instanzen von Warhammer können mit den Instanzen von WoW auf jeden Fall nicht mithalten. Schon die Gruppensuche gestaltet sich ab und zu als großes Problem. Man braucht immer 2 Heiler und ab und an auch einen 2. Tank, der jedoch Offtank sein sollte, da man sonst bei anderen Bossen wieder schlechte Karten hat.  

Mit Gewinnen und Verlieren ist das natürlich so eine Sache. Es hat einfach niemand Lust sich von Stammgruppen abfarmen zu lassen. Da das T4 im Allgemeinen von solchen Stammgruppen dominiert wird, ist es natürlich klar, dass sie mit Warhammer aufhören, weil sie nicht weiterkommen. Der AoE spielt dabei natürlich eine wichtige Rolle, da diese Fähigkeiten insbesondere in Szenarien, Burgenschlachten und Stadtinstanzen sehr vorteilhaft sind.


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> diese aussage komplett ist an der realität vorbei. die besten items gibt es im pve, der "endcontent" ist pve, überlegene fraktion eines servers spielt RvE - darüber beschwert man sich. genauso wie über volkommen kaputte fertigkeiten und fertigkeitsbäume, die seit release zu nichts zu gebrauchen sind und trotz zahlreicher beschwerden von absolut inkompetenten entwicklern immer noch nicht gefixt wurden.
> [...]


Einzig die besten Waffen gibt es im PvE, Rüstungen bekommt man je nach Skillung auch ausschließlich im RvR bzw mit minimalem PvE Anteil. Warum es bei den Waffen so ist? 
Der Versuch einer Erklärung, warum auch in einem RvR Spiel PvE nötig ist und warum gerade durch die Waffen der Anreiz geboten ist, daran teilzunehmen, habe ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum schon einmal dargelegt.

Zu den kaputten Fertigkeiten. Der Erzi war zu Release auch nur einseitig auf Isha zu skillen, weil Asur als DD Pfad zu schwach und Vaul völlig misslungen war. Wie es aktuell ist, kann man aber zufrieden sein. Man darf es aber nicht nur aus der eigenen Warte sehen, "meine Klasse ist immer zu schwach, alle sind besser..bla bla" sondern mal gucken, was passieren würde, wenn man die eigene Klasse so hätte, wie man es will. Zu sagen, die Klasse A gehört verstärkt ist zu lapidar, das hilft niemanden weiter. Man darf nicht nur auf auf die eigene Klasse gucken und nicht jede Klasse spielt sich gleich, auch wenn es z.B. DD's sind (mal die Mechanik außer Acht gelassen).

Wer inkompetent sagt, muss kompetenter sein und ich denke nicht, das du es bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Peithon schrieb:


> [...]
> Ansonsten setzen sich die Neuerungen, die in den weiteren T2, T3 und T4 Gebieten kommen, leider zu wenig von einander ab. Im T2 gibt es Burgen, im T3 haben alle Spieler Reittiere, im T4 kommt jedoch nichts wirklich neues dazu. Das T4 ist für mich Frust pur gewesen. Ständig zu viele oder gar keine Gegner im RvR, Wegbomben in den Szenarien und die absolut unspektakulären Städteraids.
> [...]


Du warst schon lange nicht mehr im T4, wie es scheint.


----------



## Nazar (2. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> @Virthu
> 
> Du hast bei vielem nicht unrecht, mir stößt heute noch sauer auf, dass der AE noch immer nicht stark abgeschwächt wurde.
> 
> Was das Verlieren angeht geht es den meisten Spielern sicher nicht um irgendwelche Konsequenzen im Spiel. Sie sind angefressen, weil sie nicht gewonnen haben, so einfach ist das. Der resultierende Zorn wird dann abgelassen, indem man das Spiel in irgendeiner Art und Weise schlecht redet, davon bin ich überzeugt.




Es ist ein RIESEN Unterschied ob man verliert,weil man schlecht spielt oder weil die Regeln des Spiels einfach nur schlecht sind (Fraktionsungleichgewicht, KEINE Unterstützung für die unterlegene Seite).
Dein Oberlehrergehabe ist einfach nur peinlich, da Du selber offensichtlich nicht in der Lage bist die Probleme so zu erfassen, wie sie nun mal sind! Dabei ist es nicht mal schwer (was Dich noch schlechter aussehen lässt).
Es ist ein Fakt, dass die zahlemäßig unterlegene Fraktion keine Handhabe hat, um sich selbst aus dem Schlamassel zu ziehen!
Es ist ein Fakt, dass die überlegene Seite, die schon eine Möglichkeit hätte, diese nicht wahr nimmt (Seitenwechsel... man kann es ihnen aber auch nicht verübeln).
Es ist ein Fakt, dass sich zur Zeit die überlegene Seite hinstellt und der Unterlegenen erzählt, dass sie sich gefälligst nicht so anstellen sollen und bitte nicht mehr twinken sondern sich gefälligst schön eins auf Maul geben lassen können.. ah ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Spiel muss nicht schlecht geredet werden, es IST SCHLECHT!
Die Festungen waren das einzige Mittel, welches die zahlenmäßig unterlegene Seite vor solchen Dauerraidaktionen geschützt hatte und sie wurden entfernt OHNE einen Ersatz zu stellen. Genausogut kannst du einen PKW Fahrer seine schlechten Fahrkünste vorwerfen, weil er mit 3 Rädern fahren muss, da für das 4. ,defekte, kein Ersatz vorhanden war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das neue, ach so tolle, Underdog System wird nur verhindern, dass man ohne Zeitlock nach AD kommt aber nichts an der Balance und dem "Auf die Fresse bekommen" für die unterlegene Seite ändern.

Aber klar, das Spiel ist gut, und zwar so gut das:

- der verbuggte Stealth der HJ immer noch nicht, seit der Beta, gefixed ist
- dass Pathfinding des Pets des WL immer noch nicht, seit der Beta, gefixed ist
- die Bomben immer noch viel zu stark sind
- die Choosen und Sonnis immer noch mehr Schaden machen, im Verhältnis zur Überlebensfähigkeit, als DD und dabei noch 1000 mal besser supporten
- die Schattenkrieger im Moment zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen sind
- es überhaupt keine stark überlegene Fraktion gibt *ironie*
- es dafür nicht mal einen Ausgleich gibt
- der Fix dafür, der ein Witz ist, Monate der Erstellung benötigte

Aber klar, das Spiel ist der absolute Hammer!
Hmm.... wieviele Server haben wir in Deutschland noch gleich? Zwei! 
Wurden in den restlichen Ländern, vor nicht all zu langer Zeit, auch einige Server zusammengelegt? Ja! 
Waren es DAVOR (März 2009) und als es in Deutschland noch min 6 Server gab, mit dem Release in Russland zusammengerechnet, 300k Accounts? Jep!
Natürlich liegt es nicht an WAR Hammer das die Leute gehen! Nein, das mus an der Mondfinsternis liegen und an Ebbe und Flut, denn WARHAMMER kann gar nichts falsch machen, es wird nur schlecht gerdet. Nein!

WACH MAL AUF!


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

Erzähl' keine Märchen. Die Ordnung hat die Spielermasse, insbesondere auf Drakenwald, um mehr als genug Paroli zu bieten. Nur hören die erst auf zu twinken oder kommen aus ihren Inis gekrochen, wenn mal ein Raid angekündigt ist, während die Destros schon von sich aus ohne große Organisation am RvR teilnehmen. Eigeninitiative ist gefragt und da sollte sich jeder an die eigene Nase fassen, ob er da nicht Nachholbedarf hat.


----------



## Nazar (2. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Einzig die besten Waffen gibt es im PvE, Rüstungen bekommt man je nach Skillung auch ausschließlich im RvR bzw mit minimalem PvE Anteil. Warum es bei den Waffen so ist?
> Der Versuch einer Erklärung, warum auch in einem RvR Spiel PvE nötig ist und warum gerade durch die Waffen der Anreiz geboten ist, daran teilzunehmen, habe ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum schon einmal dargelegt.
> 
> Zu den kaputten Fertigkeiten. Der Erzi war zu Release auch nur einseitig auf Isha zu skillen, weil Asur als DD Pfad zu schwach und Vaul völlig misslungen war. Wie es aktuell ist, kann man aber zufrieden sein. Man darf es aber nicht nur aus der eigenen Warte sehen, "meine Klasse ist immer zu schwach, alle sind besser..bla bla" sondern mal gucken, was passieren würde, wenn man die eigene Klasse so hätte, wie man es will. Zu sagen, die Klasse A gehört verstärkt ist zu lapidar, das hilft niemanden weiter. Man darf nicht nur auf auf die eigene Klasse gucken und nicht jede Klasse spielt sich gleich, auch wenn es z.B. DD's sind (mal die Mechanik außer Acht gelassen).



Ein Wort, mit dem Dein erster Absatz fällt: Reichsrangabgängigkeit!
Das wäre der Grundsatz, der Deine Annahme einstampft.
Man bekommt über das PvE früher *bessere* Rüstungen, Schmuck und Waffen als über das PvP. Aus die Maus! Dass das mit dem Schmuck und den Waffen auch später so bleibt, macht die Sache nicht besser. 
Wenn mir PvP verkauft wird und ich dann PvE machen MUSS, um mit den PvElern ausrüstungstechnisch mithalten zu können, dann wurde ich betrogen. Besonders wenn man dann den Aussagen seitens Mythic nachlauscht: "Es muss kein PvE gemacht werden, um im PvP erfolgreich zu sein." Dies ist mittlerweile schon mehrfach widerlegt worden (Absorbschmuck, Waffen etc.).





C0ntra schrieb:


> Wer inkompetent sagt, muss kompetenter sein und ich denke nicht, das du es bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selber ausgedacht? 
Wem das Essen des Kochs nicht schmeckt, muss gleich oder besser kochen können als dieser? Ergo: Kritk ist nur von dem erlaubt, der fachlich gleich oder höher einzustufen ist als der Kritisierte!?  

Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





C0ntra schrieb:


> Du warst schon lange nicht mehr im T4, wie es scheint.



So wie es aussieht, warst Du schon lange nicht mehr im T4!


----------



## wiligut (2. Dezember 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> blablabla



Normalerweise reicht man ja nen Keks zum Whine, in deinem Fall wäre wohl Baldrian hilfreicher


----------



## Zalahadin (2. Dezember 2009)

ich hab es wieder mal angetestet. hab ja freie testzeit bekommen. so an sich ja ein tolles spiel aber mir sagt es nicht mehr zu..


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Ein Wort, mit dem Dein erster Absatz fällt: Reichsrangabgängigkeit!
> Das wäre der Grundsatz, der Deine Annahme einstampft.
> Man bekommt über das PvE früher *bessere* Rüstungen, Schmuck und Waffen als über das PvP. Aus die Maus! Dass das mit dem Schmuck und den Waffen auch später so bleibt, macht die Sache nicht besser.
> 
> ...



Du musst den RR so oder so erhöhen, irrelevant, ob daran Ausrüstung gekoppelt ist. 
Also für meine Rüstung muss/darf ich RvR machen, mag bei dir anders (gewesen) sein. 
Wem das WAR PvE zum Hals raus hängt, der hat noch nie nen Grinder gespielt - erst da lernt man es schätzen, wie vergnüglich die ein oder andere WAR Instanz sein kann. Wenn PvE nur Mittel zum Zweck ist (u.a. Ausrüstung bekommen), dann schiebe ich es gerne zwischen den RvR Aktionen ein!

Danke, war das ein Lob?
Um bei der Sache zu bleiben. Wenn du dem Koch sagst, das Essen schmeckt nicht, dann wird er genauer nachfragen. Dann wird genau das passieren, was in den Foren passiert, 
es wird unfundiert und ohne genau nachvollziehbare Gründe gemeckert/gejammert/<bitte Wort einsetzen>. Wer Kritik übt, muss fähig sein, diese auch auf nachvollziehbare Art und Weise auszudrücken - Wieso? Weshalb? Warum?
Zudem ist es angebracht die Dinge, die man fordert, kritisch zu hinterfragen, ob das Problem hinreichend gelöst wird oder ob nicht neue Probleme dadurch entstehen.
Um Einwänden zuvor zu kommen, der Wegfall der Festungen hat Probleme aufgeworfen, die aber nicht durch die Festungen bedingt sind. Die Festungen in der damaligen Form waren schlecht und es war nur konsequent, dass diese entfernt wurden. Indem man ein Problem noch weiter verschleiert (Content-Sperre Festung) löst oder mindert man es nicht!

Danke, ich habe jeden Abend meinen Spaß im T4. Vielleicht solltest du mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Virthu (2. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Um bei der Sache zu bleiben. Wenn du dem Koch sagst, das Essen schmeckt nicht, dann wird er genauer nachfragen. Dann wird genau das passieren, was in den Foren passiert,
> es wird unfundiert und ohne genau nachvollziehbare Gründe gemeckert/gejammert/<bitte Wort einsetzen>. Wer Kritik übt, muss fähig sein, diese auch auf nachvollziehbare Art und Weise auszudrücken - Wieso? Weshalb? Warum?



mir fehlen die worte, um diesem ausmass an überwältigender ignoranz gerecht zu werden.


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> mir fehlen die worte, um diesem ausmass an überwältigender ignoranz gerecht zu werden.



Erklär' dich, anstatt Phrasen in den Raum zu stellen. 

"Meine Klasse ist schlechter als alle anderen *cry*" - wäre es nicht denkbar, die Klasse anders zu spielen? Niemals!


----------



## Virthu (2. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Erklär' dich, anstatt Phrasen in den Raum zu stellen.
> 
> "Meine Klasse ist schlechter als alle anderen *cry*" - wäre es nicht denkbar, die Klasse anders zu spielen? Niemals!



habe schon oft genug alle möglichen probleme angesprochen und erklärt. das reicht bei weitem aus. keine perlen mehr für die sau.


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

@Nazar

Schon interessant wie schnell man sich betrogen fühlen kann.

Auf der einen Seite wird rumgejammert, dass alles langweilig ist und wenn man man zu etwas Abwechslung animiert wird ists auch wieder Scheiße. Richtig gezwungen wird man nämlich nicht zum PVE außer man zwingt sich selbst weil man ganz ganz oben mitspielen will. Lass mich raten, du hast ein paar mal zu oft gegen jemanden verloren, der PVE-Gimmicks hatte, stimmts? 

Es ist richtig, dass man in Warhammer mit Dropglück und effizienter Nutzung der IDs theoretisch schneller durch PVE an gute Ausrüstung kommt, allerdings gibt es die allerbesten Dinge immer noch beim King. Der ist zwar auch PVE aber im Normalfall will dich jemand am Zutritt hindern. Ich wette du würdest dich auch aufregen wenn man die Waffen mit dem Rufrang kaufen könnte. Denn dann spielt der Faktor Zeit eine extreme Rolle. Es gibt Gruppen, deren Mainchars schon längst und ihre Twinks nahezu RR80 haben. Die hätten alles... bald 2-malig, die haben sicherlich skill aber vor allem Zeit.


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> habe schon oft genug alle möglichen probleme angesprochen und erklärt. das reicht bei weitem aus. keine perlen mehr für die sau.



Außer Flames und Provokationen sieht man (mal wieder) nichts von dir. Da muss ich deine Lichtblicke wohl überlesen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sei's drum, dann sind wir ja fertig mit dem Thema.


----------



## Churchak (2. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass man in Warhammer mit Dropglück und effizienter Nutzung der IDs theoretisch schneller durch PVE an gute Ausrüstung kommt, allerdings gibt es die allerbesten Dinge immer noch beim King.


son quark die besten waffen zB gibts immer noch im PvE und nur da.
 Als Heiler bekommst du die besseren/brauchbaren Sets auch im PvE.Runi Invasoren boni sind Int und 5% MagieKritt ,Wachposten hat dafür will und 5% heilkritt (hab keine dunkeltrost bonis im kopf aber sind auch brauchbarer als invasor) ....... so wie ichs letztens beim Sigmarit überflogen hab trifft es auch auf ihn zu PvE hui ,PvP pfui es sei den man will auf Schaden gehn ........ Die beste Set Kombo fürn Feuerheinz ist im übrigen auch 3 Dunkeltrost und 3 Tyrannen. 
In den Stadt ÖQ gibts im übrigen für nen HJ ne 53 dps Waffe die fürn arsch ist da es über einfuss ne 53er schon gibt  ,die von den Stats besser ist.Beide im übrigen ohne Kritt chance drauf.
Möcht man was besseres haben muss man zum könig oder einfacher,man macht PvE in LV .Da dropt mit viel Glück ne 60 dps Waffe die ach noch kritt drauf hat.Von Sandsturmwaffen ganz abgesehn.Das die einzige mir bekannte 66 dps HJ waffe ausm LdT PvE kommt ,muss ich glaube ned erwähnen.Bzw soll die Waffe vom könig nur 60 der 63 dps haben? naja ka würd aber ins Bild passen.Bastionstreppe dropen im übrigen auch Waffen mit Krittchance.Mein Heiler rennt jetzt noch mit der rum dank der 7% kritt und 60 will/50 leben.Im PvP bekommste dafür so tolle Stäbe mit 60 int und ini wobei letzteres ja noch klar geht.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Dezember 2009)

machst du nicht eh den meisten Dmg über Fertigkeiten? Habe noch nicht mitbekommen, wie der Schaden meiner Fertigkeiten mit dem DPS der Waffe skaliert. Denn wegen magrinalen 10DPS unterschied im Autohit mache ich mich nicht tot.


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

Churchak

Du hast mir jetzt ein paar Klassen genannt wo das PVP-Set vielleicht nicht so gut für die von dieser Klasse erwarteten Skillung ist. Gilt das für alle? Könntest du dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass es durchaus Sigmarpriester geben wird, die sich über Stärke auf ihrem Set freuen könnten? Oder sich vielleicht Schamis freuen wenn da mal gut Intelligenz drauf ist? Kennst du zudem die Werte der Souverän-Sets? Nicht vergessen, ich habe behauptet, dass die besten Sachen beim King am Ende der PVP-Kampagne dropen und nicht, dass die besten Sachen beim Burgenerobern dropen... Eine gute Rüstung macht meiner Meinung auch nicht ausschließlich nur der critwert darauf aus.

Das Tyrannen-Set ist dem Kriegsherrenset aus dem PVP gleichgestellt. Für Souverän gibt es noch kein Äquivalent im PVE. Da beim King auch Waffen dropen kannst davon ausgehen, dass sie zumindest vom dps Wert auf die LdT-Waffen einen draufsetzen.


----------



## Virthu (2. Dezember 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> son quark die besten waffen zB gibts immer noch im PvE und nur da.
> Als Heiler bekommst du die besseren/brauchbaren Sets auch im PvE.Runi Invasoren boni sind Int und 5% MagieKritt ,Wachposten hat dafür will und 5% heilkritt (hab keine dunkeltrost bonis im kopf aber sind auch brauchbarer als invasor) ....... so wie ichs letztens beim Sigmarit überflogen hab trifft es auch auf ihn zu PvE hui ,PvP pfui es sei den man will auf Schaden gehn ........ Die beste Set Kombo fürn Feuerheinz ist im übrigen auch 3 Dunkeltrost und 3 Tyrannen.
> In den Stadt ÖQ gibts im übrigen für nen HJ ne 53 dps Waffe die fürn arsch ist da es über einfuss ne 53er schon gibt  ,die von den Stats besser ist.Beide im übrigen ohne Kritt chance drauf.
> Möcht man was besseres haben muss man zum könig oder einfacher,man macht PvE in LV .Da dropt mit viel Glück ne 60 dps Waffe die ach noch kritt drauf hat.Von Sandsturmwaffen ganz abgesehn.Das die einzige mir bekannte 66 dps HJ waffe ausm LdT PvE kommt ,muss ich glaube ned erwähnen.Bzw soll die Waffe vom könig nur 60 der 63 dps haben? naja ka würd aber ins Bild passen.Bastionstreppe dropen im übrigen auch Waffen mit Krittchance.Mein Heiler rennt jetzt noch mit der rum dank der 7% kritt und 60 will/50 leben.Im PvP bekommste dafür so tolle Stäbe mit 60 int und ini wobei letzteres ja noch klar geht.



und wem das nicht bestätigung genug ist(von einem aktiven spieler und einem warhammer-fan wohlgemerkt), kann sich in den offiziellen US-foren umsehen, wo immer wieder das gleiche problem diskutiert wird.

http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...ding&page=2
http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...thread.id=42849
http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...thread.id=42390

man kann aber natürlich genau wie mr. tunnelblick c0ntra sich alles schöner reden, weil jeder, der konstruktive kritik am spiel äussert natürlich unrecht hat und man mit eigener ausufernder t4 erfahrung von knapp einer woche in jedem kritischen thread einen häufchen weit hergeholten beschönigten mist setzen muss.

@xerxes: die siggies mögen sich zwar über schadenszeug freuen, genau wie die erzmagier und schammies. problem ist aber dennoch, dass man bei diesen klassen 2 sets haben sollte, da z.b. die siggies im nahkampf durch die spielentwicklung in letzten monaten sehr schwach geworden sind und die pve sets für heiler(manchmal muss man nunmal heilen, weil sonst niemand dafür da ist) sehr grosse unterschiede(vor allem wegen kritischer heilchancen) ausmachen.
dazu kommen die berüchtigten pve talimane mit absorbschildern und negierung von verteidigung, die im pvp in vielen situationen quasi iwin buttons sind.

es wäre wirklich nicht verkehrt, endlich auch die "pve" sets für reine pvp spieler zugänglicher zu machen, da es die pvpler sind, die das spiel noch am leben halten und rvr nunmal der hauptinhalt des spiels ist.


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> es wäre wirklich nicht verkehrt, endlich auch die "pve" sets für reine pvp spieler zugänglicher zu machen, da es die pvpler sind, die das spiel noch am leben halten und rvr nunmal der hauptinhalt des spiels ist.



Da bin ich deiner Meinung. Tauschsystem über viele, viele PVP-Tokens vielleicht, um den PVE-Content nicht zu entwerten. (Zusatz: Und auch nicht das allerbeste Zeug, maximal Sandsturm).

Ich weiß auch wie schwierig es in WAR sein kann für PVE eine geeignete Gruppe zu finden/aufzubauen aber den PVE-Content deswegen quasi abschaffen wollen weil man als PVPler nicht an die Dinger rankommt finde ich verkehrt und die Heulerei wegen ein paar kleinen Vorteilen sowieso.


----------



## wiligut (2. Dezember 2009)

Die PvP vs PvE Diskussion ist doch irgendie müßig. Unbestritten ist, dass es im PvE bessere Waffen gibt, aber kein Mensch wird zu PvE gezwungen, der Zwang entsteht, wenn man sich beispielsweise als Heiler einbildet, nur im Dunkeltrost mit Sandsturmwaffe richtig heilen zu können. 

Der PvE Content ist nicht der Schwerpunkt von WAR, aber er dient der Abwechslung und die besseren Waffen bieten einen Anreiz daran teilzunehmen.  Gäbe es im PvE nichts ansprechendes zu holen, würde es kaum jemand machen und damit Spieler, die auch gerne Inis besuchen, keine Mitspieler finden.  

Ich nehme es deshalb auch genauso. Ich mache 99% der Zeit ingame RvR und Szenarien, aber ab und zu ist ne Ini mit 6er Gruppe eine willkommene Abwechslung. Und trotzdem war ich in 14 Monaten Spielzeit noch nie in LV. Upps

EDIT: Und dieses rumgeeier wegen dem Invasorset ist doch auch Schwachsinn. Das darauf folgende Kriegsherrenset ist wiederum sehr gut geeignet. Die derzeitige Topausrüstung gibts beim King und ist ohne entsprechenden Rufrang nicht nutzbar. Ich halte das für genug Motivation für PvP'ler


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (2. Dezember 2009)

nach den letzten gelesenen acht seiten, bin ich in meiner überlegeung wieder anzufangen keinen schritt weiter gekommen^^

hab vor 4 oder 5 monaten meinen acc auslaufen lassen, bis dahin hab ich nen dmg schami gespielt, der mir als klasse auch spaß gemacht hat...
wir hatten eine nette gilde mit aktiven leuten und stammgruppen für rvr und pve. die gründe für das aufhören waren der unausgereifte rvr endcontent, und die damals unglückliche balance zwischen den klassen.

die set problematik ist für mich nicht spielentscheidend gewesen, und wäre sie auch immer noch nicht, als dmg schami war dieses problem ja schon fast berufung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was mir im großen und ganzen am meisten gefehlt hat war die spannung während des open rvr´s, spannende schlachten, knifflige burgeroberungen oder verteidigungen gab es kaum, da der größere zerg nahezu immer gewonnen hat...
die scenarien waren stark tegszeitabhängig und der chat grundsätlich mit maximal unqualifizierten kommentaren vollgesaut (was im allg. an der unzufriedenheit gelegen haben mag, balance stammis usw).

schade das ich noch immer kein argument gefunden hab, welches mich so neugierig macht das ich wieder mal einlogge

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

Zitat:"im RR52 with full conq some invader and im still running round with a  green weapon and green jewelz. freakin lame!!! consider this signed."

Ich sag nur, selbst Schuld. Ich denke der Kollege ist ein Extrembeispiel aber LdT ist RvR Gebiet, man muss die Möglichkeiten nur wahrnehmen, was auch Stellenweise passiert.
Außerdem kann man dort prima als Gruppe leveln oder Items/Seelen Talismane sammeln und nebenher Szenarien machen. PvE ist nur ein Teil, nichtmal ein großer und wenn man genug hat, dann geht man zusammen wieder ins ORvR und hat da Spaß.

Wegen den Instanzgruppen, innerhalb der Gilde sollte genug Unterstützung da sein, das man auch mehrfach durch bestimmte Instanzen geht, nur damit ein Mitglied die benötigten Set Teile bekommt und insbesondere beim LV Set reichen ja 3 Teile um die besten Boni zu bekommen.

Gerade die späteren Sets sind vor allem bei Heilern nur auf Heal Crit ausgelegt. Da müsste man ansetzen und gleichwertige Varianten eines Sets, für verschiedene Skillungen anbieten.

Waffenmäßig bin ich übrigens bzgl. LdT versorgt. *duck*


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

@Core

Ich für meinen Teil habe so manche knifflige Burgbelagerungen erlebt aber seit dem in WAR aufgrund der Heulerei alles leichter wird, immer seltener. Vielleicht weißt du es nicht aber Burgen sind mittlerweile sehr schwer zu verteidigen (bzw. sehr leicht einzunehmen), sobald einmal die Tore offen sind und da Festungen aus dem Spiel genommen wurden steht man ständig in irgendeiner Hauptstadt.  Jaja, das ist alles aufgrund des Feedbacks aus der Community geschehen.

Übermacht ist nach wie vor ein Riesenvorteil aber auch nicht unbedingt ein ultimativer. 

Was die Balance angeht würde ich sagen, dass sie jemanden auch heute nicht gefällt, dem sie damals schon nicht gefallen hat. 

Die Änderungen am Schami hast noch mitbekommen?


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (2. Dezember 2009)

ja, die schamiüberarbeitung hab ich noch erlebt, das war nicht das schlechteste aber auch kein befreiungsschlag in sachen balnce fand ich...
gab doch nichts schöneres als nen weissen löwen der völlig unmotiviert 2 schläge braucht um im easy mode marodierend durch stoffis zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann mich auch noch erinnern wie spektakulär es war als ich das erste mal in altdorf stand, um dann völlig enttäuscht zu werden...

schade um ein ansich schönes spiel mit ner menge ungenutztem potential...

mfg


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> ja, die schamiüberarbeitung hab ich noch erlebt, das war nicht das schlechteste aber auch kein befreiungsschlag in sachen balnce fand ich...



Ist es nicht immer so wenn es um die eigene Klasse geht? Petbug vom Löwen wurde übrigens gefixt soweit ich weiß. Ich spiele selber keinen.


----------



## Churchak (2. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir eben mal den spass gemacht die stats vom dunkeltrost und Souverän  bei meinem Runi zusammen zu rechnen (tyranen hab ich leider keine daten da ich davon kein teil besitze ) 
1. zahl ist Souverän 2. Dunkeltrost
Willenskraft 180/165 ,Wiederstand 65/57,Intellegenz 99/112,Leben 96/35,Initiative 0/11,Heilkrit 4%/3% 
Bis hier her hat Xerkxes recht das Souverän ist rein von den Statts her nen tick besser wenn auch nur beim leben wirklich viel besser.
Das ding ist aber das ist nur Dunkeltrost ned das Tyrannenset welches höhere stats haben dürfte und was noch wichtiger ist Dunkeltrost hat ab 2 teilen nen set boni genau wie meines wissens Tyrannenset! Kriegsherren und Souverän erst ab 3 Teile. Sprich trag ich jeweils von Tyrannen/Dunkeltrost 3 teile hab ich 4 set bonis und kann obendrein noch zB den ring und umhang aus Ldt tragen sprich noch mal nen set boni oben drauf was beim runi zB 90 heilkraft + wären.Beim Souverän muss ich quasi nen Ring und Umhang vom Set tragen aber 1 set oni geht auf jedenfall verloren egal wie ichs dreh.
Dazu kommt das die set bonis vom Dunkeltrost in meinen augen beim runi günstiger/intressanter sind.
der vollständigeit halber Souverän wär der 3er 85 wille,4er 85 widerstand,5er 5% H.kritt.Trost wärn 2er 72 wille,3er 5% H.kritt ,4er 72 Wiederstand. Wbei wie schon erwähnt Souverän das 1. PvP set seit Auslöscher ist welches auch für heiler relevante Bonis hat.

Klar das war nun alles auf nen heilruni fürn HJ zB gehn die PvP Sets in Ordnung wobei man auch da mit ner Mischung aus PvE/PvP sets mehr raushohlen kann.

@Pymonte klar von der reinen dps her ist es vernachläsigbar aber allein auf LV Säbel + Lv Pistole sind zusammen 6% kritt drauf was dem gegenwert von 15 Skillpunkten bei den Ruffähigkeiten bedeutet dafür könnt man sich auch gut und gerne an die 6-10 % rüsstungsdurchstoss kaufen. ^^


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

@Churchak

Du vergisst beim Souverän-Set die zusätzliche Fertigkeit durch den kompletten Setbonus.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (2. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ist es nicht immer so wenn es um die eigene Klasse geht?



naja, vergiss nicht, ich war schon vor der überarbeitung auf dmg, allein das equipment sammeln bis ich den critboni vom invasor set hatte war alles andere als leicht! und schmuck wie waffen gabs auch nicht wirklich im überfluss...
ich hab zudem nie erwartet gegen alles und jeden zu bestehen, aber die 2 schläge vom löwen waren nur ein beispiel für zumindest für mich unannehmbare balance zustände...


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> naja, vergiss nicht, ich war schon vor der überarbeitung auf dmg, allein das equipment sammeln bis ich den critboni vom invasor set hatte war alles andere als leicht! und schmuck wie waffen gabs auch nicht wirklich im überfluss...
> ich hab zudem nie erwartet gegen alles und jeden zu bestehen, aber die 2 schläge vom löwen waren nur ein beispiel für zumindest für mich unannehmbare balance zustände...



Ich habe mittlerweile 7 40er - einer davon ist ein frischer 40er Damageschami. Ich kenne dein Leid ;-)

Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass ein Schami auch Hassklassen braucht. Der Löwe ist mit Sicherheit eine davon. Zudem wird Balancing auch über die Ausrüstung gemacht. Ein Schami mit zu viel Schaden stelle ich mir (in kleineren Gruppen, nicht im Zerg) overpowered vor, da auch Heilung im Spiel ist und er zu gut abhauen und dots ticken lassen kann. Allein die Moral 1 Mork says stop oder wie die heißt ist Gold wert.


----------



## Churchak (2. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> @Churchak
> 
> Du vergisst beim Souverän-Set die zusätzliche Fertigkeit durch den kompletten Setbonus.


Ne hab ich ned vergessen.Nur die überzeugen wirklich einen? Ich find die zu 90% durch die bank weg lala .... zumindest bei meinen Chars. 
Ich meine so sachen wie "10% chance das euer defenives ziel für 250 punkte geheilt wird wenn ihr einen feind trefft" oder " Chance 50 Moral zu bekommen wenn ihr angegriffen werdet"  überzeugen einen doch ned wirklich auf die 1. beiden handfesten Bonis (viel mehr willenskraft,5% mehr heilkritts usw)  eines 2. Sets zu verzichten. Oder doch?


----------



## xerkxes (2. Dezember 2009)

Der 8. Bonus, nicht der 7.

Beim Runi heißt das Ding: Verstärkte Runen. Was das im Klartext bedeutet weiß glaub ich noch keiner. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Fähigkeiten Müll sind aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die schon Sinn machen. Ich persönlich finde hier den 7. Bonus schon gut.

Souverän-Pantoffeln des Ambossmeisters


----------



## wiligut (2. Dezember 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Wbei wie schon erwähnt Souverän das 1. PvP set seit Auslöscher ist welches auch für heiler relevante Bonis hat.



ka wie das beim Runi ist, beim Schamie ist Kriegsherren nen Heilerset mit 5% kritischer heilung


----------



## C0ntra (2. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt auf die Klasse an und die Skillung, ob man mehr PvE oder RvR machen muss.
Desweiteren bekommen Vollheiler ihre (Heal Crit) Items hinterher geschmissen, während Off Heiler da mehr Probleme haben aber zumindest ihre Sets im RvR vervollständigen können.


----------



## Churchak (2. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Der 8. Bonus, nicht der 7.
> 
> Beim Runi heißt das Ding: Verstärkte Runen. Was das im Klartext bedeutet weiß glaub ich noch keiner. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Fähigkeiten Müll sind aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die schon Sinn machen. Ich persönlich finde hier den 7. Bonus schon gut.
> 
> Souverän-Pantoffeln des Ambossmeisters


zjo geschmackssache  8er sagt gar nix aus ,7er dazu hab ich meine meisterrune + Taktik + ap reg auf zb schmuckteilen sprich hab keine ap probs,wie geschrieben ich bevorzuge da lieber den boni vom 2. set und muss dafür zB wille ned so hoch im rufrangbaum skilln und kann die punkte da lieber für was anderes ausgeben oder bin freier in den sachen die ich sockle oder hab nen taktikplatz frei für was anderes.


----------



## Ascalonier (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube ein Live Time Abo könnte Warhammer noch retten, das ist besser als zu warten bis der lezte Spieler geht.
Die wenigen Spieler werden auch gehen wen es keine anderen Spieler anzutreffen sind. 

Schaut doch mal bei GW ist immer gut besucht und findest immer Gruppen, was bei War ein Problem ist.

Das könnte eine Lösung sein um die Server wieder voll zu machen.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Dezember 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein Live Time Abo könnte Warhammer noch retten, das ist besser als zu warten bis der lezte Spieler geht.
> Die wenigen Spieler werden auch gehen wen es keine anderen Spieler anzutreffen sind.
> 
> Schaut doch mal bei GW ist immer gut besucht und findest immer Gruppen, was bei War ein Problem ist.
> ...


naja, Drakenwald ist voll, sogar sehr voll. Das ist also so nicht das Problem.


----------



## wiligut (3. Dezember 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein Live Time Abo könnte Warhammer noch retten, das ist besser als zu warten bis der lezte Spieler geht.
> Die wenigen Spieler werden auch gehen wen es keine anderen Spieler anzutreffen sind.
> 
> Schaut doch mal bei GW ist immer gut besucht und findest immer Gruppen, was bei War ein Problem ist.
> ...



Oh man, da spricht wieder der Blinde von der Farbe.


----------



## Nazar (3. Dezember 2009)

Ein paar passende Dinge zu dem Thema Balance und Stadtraid und es soll in den USA einen Orderüberhang geben:

http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...p;thread.id=835

http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...p;thread.id=755


----------



## Thurgom (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe heute morgen um 8.30Uhr zu einer Tasse Tee eingeloggt und es gingen SC's auf...

Echt krass, was momentan auf Draknewald so los ist und das fast 24/7.
Man kann sich gar nicht entscheiden, ob man oRvR mit Gruppe, SC's, Duelle oder evtl. PvE machen soll, da alles fast zu jeder Tageszeit möglich ist.

Einzige Nachteil : Zur Primetime, wenn auf beiden Seiten so 10 KT's rumzergen, leidet der gesamt Server.


----------



## C0ntra (3. Dezember 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Ein paar passende Dinge zu dem Thema Balance und Stadtraid und es soll in den USA einen Orderüberhang geben:
> http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...p;thread.id=835
> 
> http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...p;thread.id=755



Ich weiß nicht wann du den ersten Thread(-Link) entdeckt hast aber so unfair hört sich das gar nicht an.
Eigentlich steht in beiden Threads nichts neues oder weltbewegendes drin.


----------



## battschack (4. Dezember 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Sieht ja ganz anders aus als wie beim Hochgelobten Aion, sry aber das musste sein, da du dich hier seit über War auslässt.... man im Aion-Forum dann sieht wie du verbissen dein Spiel verteidigst und darduch dich selbst in die Reihen der Leute einreihst die du Fanbys nennst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




War Warhammer damals nicht hoch gelobt bis zum geht nicht mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich warte schon seit nen jahr darauf das Die in Warhammer endlich mal Balance zwischen Ordler/destro hinbekommen
Sobald das gemacht wäre würden wir wieder anfangen... wären 11leute aber so einfach kein sinn wenn ichs hier schon lese.


----------



## Casp (4. Dezember 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> War Warhammer damals nicht hoch gelobt bis zum geht nicht mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wie stellst du dir das vor? Sollen die GMs hingehen und sagen: "Sooo, du, du und du - ihr werdet in 5 Minuten als Ordnungs-Charaktere wieder aufwachen, einen schönen Tag noch in Warhammer Online!"


----------



## battschack (4. Dezember 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Und wie stellst du dir das vor? Sollen die GMs hingehen und sagen: "Sooo, du, du und du - ihr werdet in 5 Minuten als Ordnungs-Charaktere wieder aufwachen, einen schönen Tag noch in Warhammer Online!"




z.B so wie in Aion hätte man es machen können sobald eine seite mehr wird einfach sperren... naja is ja wurst


----------



## Pymonte (4. Dezember 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> z.B so wie in Aion hätte man es machen können sobald eine seite mehr wird einfach sperren... naja is ja wurst



auch keine super Lösung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> auch keine super Lösung.


besser als keine lösung, wobei bis jetzt ja keine fraktion dauerhaft gesperrt ist und es daher auch nicht zu pfoblemen aka"ich kann nicht mit meinem Freund xy spielen" oder "ich hab keinen bock mehr da die andere fraktion doppelt soviele sind wie wir"


----------



## Pymonte (4. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> besser als keine lösung, wobei bis jetzt ja keine fraktion dauerhaft gesperrt ist und es daher auch nicht zu pfoblemen aka"ich kann nicht mit meinem Freund xy spielen" oder "ich hab keinen bock mehr da die andere fraktion doppelt soviele sind wie wir"



hm, gibts in WAR auch nicht mehr. Das Underdog System wäre an sich dennoch die klügere Lösung, würde es eben schon bei Stadt Step 1 greifen. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (4. Dezember 2009)

Da sollte man sich vorher vielleicht mal gedanken über das system machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja wenigstens gut ,dass sie nun nach den ganzen schließungen in etwa ein Gleichgewicht haben. Wenn es so bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazar (4. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hm, gibts in WAR auch nicht mehr. Das Underdog System wäre an sich dennoch die klügere Lösung, würde es eben schon bei Stadt Step 1 greifen. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.



Ob nun Step 1 oder 2 ist TOTAL Latte, da der Gegner eh schon in der Stadt ist. Wartet der Gegner dann 24h ist alles beim Alten. So What?
Und was ist mit dem oRvR?
Was machen die stark Unterlegenen ausserhalb der Stadt?
Damit wird einzig erreicht, dass die Stadt verzögert erreicht wird, denn ohne entsprechende Massen im oRvR die man der überlegenen Seite entgegenwerfen kann, ist es dann nur eine Zeitfrage, wann die Stärkeren wieder die Stadt angreifen.

Habe ich etwas überlesen oder stand irgendwo, dass die Szenarien bei einer Stadteroberung nun alle offen bleiben?

Wenn nicht, wo ist jetzt der Ausgleich für die unterlegene Seite?
Ich konnte nirgends lesen, dass die unterlegene Seite Boni in Form von Stärke, Rüstung, Damage etc bekommt, also Sachen die wirklich die Unausgewogenheit ausgleichen könnte!?

Also wie zur Hölle soll dieses schwachsinns Underdog System der unterlegenen Seite denn nun helfen wieder Spaß ma oRvR zu finden?


----------



## Pymonte (4. Dezember 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Ob nun Step 1 oder 2 ist TOTAL Latte, da der Gegner eh schon in der Stadt ist. Wartet der Gegner dann 24h ist alles beim Alten. So What?
> Und was ist mit dem oRvR?
> Was machen die stark Unterlegenen ausserhalb der Stadt?
> Damit wird einzig erreicht, dass die Stadt verzögert erreicht wird, denn ohne entsprechende Massen im oRvR die man der überlegenen Seite entgegenwerfen kann, ist es dann nur eine Zeitfrage, wann die Stärkeren wieder die Stadt angreifen.
> ...



Ne, die UNterlegene Seite erobert nur fast instant alle Burgen und BfOs. Außerdem ist ihre eroberte Paarung für 2h gesichert, also doppelt so viel Zeit um noch leichter Zonen zu locken. Das System bringt so weit mehr als jeder Dmg Bonus. Aber ok, nen dicken +300% mehr Schaden finden manche natürlich toll, wenn sie dann endlich brain afk ihre alten Feinde wegownen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Dezember 2009)

Achzo also wenn du jetzt in der Unterzahl bist, schafst du einen Keeplord.
Will ich sehen. Wie nehmen wir mal an 2 KTs Order, gegen 4-6 KTs Destro ne Keep einnehmen, die geclaimed ist mit stabilen Tor und Heilung aus Tor und ... .
Das dauert und die Unterzahl kann nur weniger werden, selten mehr. Dazu ist doch das Prinzip von WAR schnelles RVR und kein Langes? Also eigentlich wiederspricht es doch dem Konzept. Denn eine Belagerung ist niemals schnell. In WAR schon, jetzt bekommt die Unterlegene Seite mehr Zeit? Das ist die Lösung nach über 1 Jahr Entwicklung und weit über 7 Jahren MMO Erfahrung von Mythic? Die haben mehr MMO Erfahrung als Blizzard und sogar weit aus mehr RVR/PVP Erfahrung als diese und das ist die Lösung? 
Es geht nur auf wenn die seiten Gleich stark sind oder die Seiten nur geringfügig schwächer. Wenn man aber mit 2 Kts gegen 4-6 rennt, ist es egal ob man 2h oder 4h hat. 

Auch muss ich sagen, find ich die Spitze Richtung WOW immer fraglich.
Denn WOW PVP ist nicht groß anders als WAR PVP. WAR ist teilweise sogar mehr nobraining find ich. Meine Eisenbrecher war streckenweise Langweilig zu zocken. Kurzzeitig hat Tankwall spaß gemacht, Leute mit Knockbacks zum Boss zu werfen oder Resets auszulösen bei den Tanks vom Boss war auch lustig. Aber so richtig auf dauer, ist dass PVP das selbe wie bei WOW.


Daher jeder der Lust hat WAR anzufangen, sollte es lieber probieren. Der Kostenlose Trial hilft einem doch mal anzufangen und einfach zu schauen ob die Perfomance einem gefällt. Wenn ja dann kann man doch noch nach einer Gamecard ausschau halten, die sind teilweise recht billig, wenn man sie noch bekommt für diese Preise. Wenn es keine mehr gibt, dann aktiviert man halt sein ACC. Denn mehr als selber Testen kann man nicht. Denn Geschmäcker sind Verschieden und der eigenen, ist ja immernoch der, der getroffen werden sollte =)


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> ...
> Auch muss ich sagen, find ich die Spitze Richtung WOW immer fraglich.
> Denn WOW PVP ist nicht groß anders als WAR PVP. WAR ist teilweise sogar mehr nobraining find ich. Meine Eisenbrecher war streckenweise Langweilig zu zocken. Kurzzeitig hat Tankwall spaß gemacht, Leute mit Knockbacks zum Boss zu werfen oder Resets auszulösen bei den Tanks vom Boss war auch lustig. Aber so richtig auf dauer, ist dass PVP das selbe wie bei WOW.
> 
> ....



Leider neige ich auch (schon seit langem) zu dieser Meinung. Dadurch, dass RVR im Endeffekt genauso eine "ich geh nur hin, wenn ich PVP will" - Wahl ist (also im Endeffekt genauso ein BG, nur eben nicht instanziert) und es kein echtes Open-PVP gibt (nie muss ein PVEr Angst haben vor einem Angriff oder wird zum PVP gezwungen etc.) fehlt für mich ein großer Teil davon, was PVP und den Nervenkitzel ausmacht.

Da finde ich Aion mit seinem Riftsystem wirklich super. Natürlich ist es manchmal auch frustrierend, aber die 41er Waffenquest (und auch andere Spionage Quests) in Aion sind seit sehr langer Zeit das erste Mal, dass ich in einem MMO wieder dieses Adrenalin und diese prickelnde PVP Spannung erlebt habe, wie man im feindlichen Gebiet, umgeben von Elite-Mobs und auf dem Weg zu seinem ersten goldenen Item von Feinden angegriffen wird usw.

Den Abyss finde ich zwar auch ganz nett, aber die Festungsraids sind (abgesehen von der guten Performance und einem Lagfreien Spielerlebnis auch bei sehr vielen Teilnehmern) auch nur dann witzig, wenn sich lustige PVP-Kämpfe bilden. Ansonsten ist es (sehr schlechtes tank & spank) PVE.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Dezember 2009)

@Golrik: nicht so eingleisig denken. Ein halber KT kann locker einen Keeplord legen. Natürlich sollte man dann nicht zur Burg rennen, wo der dicke Megazerg hockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie schon gesagt, kluges Spielen ist da angesagt. Es soll ja kein i-win Button sein. Und leider muss man als unterlegene Seite dann auch auf die "PvE" Burgen zurückgreifen, aber wie will man es denn anders machen? Man hat nunmal weniger Spieler. Und wenn der Server so stark gekippt ist, dass man nur noch nen halben KT gegen 2-3KTs aufstellen kann (mal gesponnen), dann hilft dir das System. Die Spieler wird es nunmal nie ersetzen, egal ob man dir nun Unterdrückungspunkte, NPC Helfer oder X% Attributsbonus gibt. Es soll nur verhindern, dass eine Seite zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit abgefarmt wird und man gar keine Chance mehr auf Gegenwehr hat. Ka, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist. Dieses System erlaubt einer stark unterlegenen Seite die täglichen Hauptstadtraids stark zu reduzieren bzw sogar abzuschaffen. Wenn die Seite nicht sooo extrem unterlegen ist (und das war bisher noch keine Fraktion auf keinem Server), dann erhält sie sogar die Chance, die feindliche Hauptstadt anzugreifen (und nach neusten Erkenntnissen funktioniert eine Stadteroberung mit 2-3 Instanzen besser als mit 5-8, wie letztens auf Drakenwald zu sehen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

@OldboyX: Das mag schon stimmen was du sagst. Aber mal ehrlich, was macht man den in WAR großartig im PvE? Farmen, Craften, Quests? Bis auf das letztere, was die meisten kaum bis gar nicht zum leveln benutzen ist doch im PvE Gebiet nix los. Das einzige was man machen könnte, wäre die Instanzen alle ins RvR Gebiet zu legen und eindringbar zu machen. Aber ansonsten besteht der Großteil des Spiels doch eh aus PvP. Und ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich war nie ein Fan von PvPlern, die mich im PvE ganken, sodass ich wegen einer Quest dann 3h brauche. Das fast alle oRvR Server zu sind bestätigt diese allgemeine Meinung nur noch.

Allerdings wäre eine reine RvR Zone mit PvE Inhalten mittendrin schon ganz nett. Vielleicht auch mit einem neuen Craftingzweig nur in diesem Gebiet. Aber im Extremfall artet es dann aus wie in WoW oder in den LotD: alle rennen aneinander vorbei, da die Quests etc wichtiger sind. Dann gibt es vielleicht noch kleinere Gruppen die dann alles kaputtganken, was ihnen vor die Flinte läuft, die sich aber keinem Kampf mit einer gleichstarken Gruppe stellen. Ich habe in WoW auch gern PvP geflagte Leute gekillt. Aber mehr als den typ abknallen wenn er bei 50% HP war und dann gegenseitiges Belauern im sicheren Camp (das war auf der Sonnenbrunnen Insel) war da auch nicht drin. Wirklich geholfen hat dir auch keiner. Und bis auf den kleinen "Böse" Bonus hat es mir auch ncihts gebracht. Im Extremfall konnte man dann 5min nichts mehr machen.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @OldboyX: Das mag schon stimmen was du sagst. Aber mal ehrlich, was macht man den in WAR großartig im PvE? Farmen, Craften, Quests? Bis auf das letztere, was die meisten kaum bis gar nicht zum leveln benutzen ist doch im PvE Gebiet nix los. Das einzige was man machen könnte, wäre die Instanzen alle ins RvR Gebiet zu legen und eindringbar zu machen. Aber ansonsten besteht der Großteil des Spiels doch eh aus PvP. Und ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich war nie ein Fan von PvPlern, die mich im PvE ganken, sodass ich wegen einer Quest dann 3h brauche. Das fast alle oRvR Server zu sind bestätigt diese allgemeine Meinung nur noch.
> 
> Allerdings wäre eine reine RvR Zone mit PvE Inhalten mittendrin schon ganz nett. Vielleicht auch mit einem neuen Craftingzweig nur in diesem Gebiet. Aber im Extremfall artet es dann aus wie in WoW oder in den LotD: alle rennen aneinander vorbei, da die Quests etc wichtiger sind. Dann gibt es vielleicht noch kleinere Gruppen die dann alles kaputtganken, was ihnen vor die Flinte läuft, die sich aber keinem Kampf mit einer gleichstarken Gruppe stellen. Ich habe in WoW auch gern PvP geflagte Leute gekillt. Aber mehr als den typ abknallen wenn er bei 50% HP war und dann gegenseitiges Belauern im sicheren Camp (das war auf der Sonnenbrunnen Insel) war da auch nicht drin. Wirklich geholfen hat dir auch keiner. Und bis auf den kleinen "Böse" Bonus hat es mir auch ncihts gebracht. Im Extremfall konnte man dann 5min nichts mehr machen.



Mit WoW darfst du es nicht vergleichen, ganz besonders nicht mit WoW auf einem PVE Server. Dort findest natürlich auch nicht mehr "Open-PVP" als in WAR. Doch in Classic und auch in BC (hallo Ele-Plateau) gab es auf PVP-Servern schon interessante Kämpfe um eben bestimmte Farmgründe für sich zu claimen. Da wurde auch die Gilde zu Hilfe gerufen usw.  Doch egal, WOW ist von Classic weg immer in Richtung instanziertes PVP gegangen (vor allem auch, weil zu Beginn die Server keine größeren Schlachten ausgehalten haben) und jetzt gibt es Open-PVP eigentlich gar nicht mehr in WoW und es macht keinen Unterschied, ob man nun auf einem PVE oder PVP Server spielt.

Doch wie gesagt, mir gefällt das Rift-System in Aion. Klar wird man auch mal gegankt, aber man hat dann im "eigenen Gebiet" alle Vorteile auf seiner Seite und im feindlichen muss man höllisch aufpassen. Der Gegner wird schnell von mehreren gejagt und hat lange Anreisewege, wenn man ihn umbringt (und ggf. seinen Kisk zerstört) und nach einer bestimmte Zeit des Aufenthalts im feindlichen Gebiet, wird der Gegner sogar auf der Karte angezeigt. Und ganz besonders im Zuge dieser Quests usw. drückt sich keiner vor dem PVP. 

Ich finde es einen guten Mittelweg zwischen keinem Open-PVP und eben diesem 24/7 Ganking. Durch die Levelbegrenzung (und die zeitliche und örtliche Begrenzung) der Rifts ist man dieser Gefahr zwar auch ausgesetzt, aber nicht permanent und unablässig. Wer sich voll "moshen" will, geht in den Abyss.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (7. Dezember 2009)

so, entscheidungsupdate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich patch war grad und hoffe das ich die 13 tacken nicht bereuen werde!

auf in den krieg!


----------



## Kranak90 (7. Dezember 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> so, entscheidungsupdate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur schade das Patch 1.3.3 erst in ein paar Wochen erscheint. Dann wirst du die 13 Tacken wohl bereuen.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (7. Dezember 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Nur schade das Patch 1.3.3 erst in ein paar Wochen erscheint. Dann wirst du die 13 Tacken wohl bereuen.



ich bin ja bereits auf das schlimmste vorbereitet!

hab lieber keine zu hohen erwartungen, das ging schonmal schief, insofern hab ich da ausdauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## complazer (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich vor kurzem auch wieder dazu entschlossen WAR eine chance zu geben. Habe mein AbO vor genau 11 Monaten gekündigt. Ich kann nur sagen das ich wieder spaß dran habe und das ist ja der sinn der sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Nur schade das Patch 1.3.3 erst in ein paar Wochen erscheint. Dann wirst du die 13 Tacken wohl bereuen.



hä?


----------



## Hellbabe (7. Dezember 2009)

Naja wenn der Patch so rauskommt, haben wir nur noch happy bombing und kaum noch ap bei den Massen an Chosen/Rittern die da ankommen werden........und aufm Testserver find ich den Patch auch net wirklich prickelnd.. Wenn der Patch in dem Monat rauskommt wo er aktiviert ist, kann man sagen, Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Naja wenn der Patch so rauskommt, haben wir nur noch happy bombing und kaum noch ap bei den Massen an Chosen/Rittern die da ankommen werden........und aufm Testserver find ich den Patch auch net wirklich prickelnd.. Wenn der Patch in dem Monat rauskommt wo er aktiviert ist, kann man sagen, Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das widerspricht sich aber. Happy Bombing ohne AP ist nämlich nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der Patch kommt vermutlich nächste/übernächste Woche. Weiß aber gar nicht, warum man sich jetzt schon wieder so haben kann. Da ist noch nix passiert, aber schon wird wieder miese Laune verbreitet.


----------



## Peithon (7. Dezember 2009)

War im T1 macht mir auch wirklich wieder Spaß. Ich habe am Bluthornberg im Nordosten auf ein optisch schönen Bereich mit Wasserfall und See entdeckt. Allerdings läuft da eigentlich niemand lang. Ähnliche Ecken gibt es überall in Warhammer (T1-T3). Es ist wirklich schade, dass aus diesem Potential nicht mehr herausgeholt wurde. 

Der Patch ist meiner Ansicht nach eine Operation am falschen Körperteil. Wenn ich nicht mehr laufen kann, weil meine Beine kaputt sind, dann bringt es mir nichts, wenn meine Hand operiert wird. 

Die riesigen Einbahnstraßen-Zerge sind wirklich ein Problem, die den Spielspaß eindämmen und zwar von beiden Seiten. Egal in welchem Gebiet, es ist zu oft so, dass eine Seite die andere einfach weghaut, weil sie deutlich mehr Spieler hat. Es kommen sehr wenig interessante Kämpfe im Open-RvR zu stande. Hier muss sich Mythic unbedingt etwas einfallen lassen.
In den Szenarien sieht das ganz anders aus. Natürlich gewinnt oder verliert man auch mal hoch. Dadurch, dass die Spieleranzahl ausgeglichen ist, kommt es viel öfter zu spannenden Partien. Sonntag wurde Altdorf auf Karak Norn 4x angegriffen. Der Stadtangriff ist nicht mehr die Ausnahme, sondern die Regel. 

Durch einen zufälligen Extra-Bonusruf in einer RvR-Zone in jedem T-Gebiet könnte man erstmal dafür sorgen, dass sich die Massen hauptsächlich auf ein Gebiet konzentrieren. Abhängig vom Rufrang sollte eine Seite höchstens 20% mehr Spieler in eine RvR-Zone einführen dürfen. Eine Mindestanzahl wäre natürlich immer zugelassen. Die übrigen müssten dann eben warten. Als Ausgleich würden Rufpunkte für Schlachtfeldziele und Burgen allen Spielern im T-Bereich angerechnet. Der Ruf für diese Ziele müsste natürlich entsprechend angeglichen werden.


----------



## wiligut (7. Dezember 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Nur schade das Patch 1.3.3 erst in ein paar Wochen erscheint. Dann wirst du die 13 Tacken wohl bereuen.




Ich versteh den Zusammenhang zwar nicht. Davon unabhängig erscheint der Patch laut Ryoshu aber bereits diese Woche

Quelle


----------



## Virthu (7. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Durch einen zufälligen Extra-Bonusruf in einer RvR-Zone in jedem T-Gebiet könnte man erstmal dafür sorgen, dass sich die Massen hauptsächlich auf ein Gebiet konzentrieren. Abhängig vom Rufrang sollte eine Seite höchstens 20% mehr Spieler in eine RvR-Zone einführen dürfen. Eine Mindestanzahl wäre natürlich immer zugelassen. Die übrigen müssten dann eben warten. Als Ausgleich würden Rufpunkte für Schlachtfeldziele und Burgen allen Spielern im T-Bereich angerechnet. Der Ruf für diese Ziele müsste natürlich entsprechend angeglichen werden.


imo eine sehr unüberlegte idee. lake wintergrasp mk II hat warhammer definitiv nicht nötig.


----------



## Brummbör (7. Dezember 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Zusammenhang zwar nicht. Davon unabhängig erscheint der Patch laut Ryoshu aber bereits diese Woche
> 
> Quelle



wenn der patch wirklich schon kommt wird der patch wohl wieder 1 zu 1 vom testserver auf die live gehen und es wird wie immer ne woche lang hotfixe geben


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> wenn der patch wirklich schon kommt wird der patch wohl wieder 1 zu 1 vom testserver auf die live gehen und es wird wie immer ne woche lang hotfixe geben



naja, eher 2 Tage. Nur eben am Wochenende. Wo sich dann wieder alle aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll GOA den Patch doch ruhig am Montag bringen. Mir wärs recht, aber ich weiß, wie die Leute sich dann erst aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (7. Dezember 2009)

die sollen erst fixen und den erst ne woche später bringen. zudem wär dann auch mehr zeit um mal auf die foren beiträge zum testserver zu hören.


----------



## Peithon (7. Dezember 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> imo eine sehr unüberlegte idee. lake wintergrasp mk II hat warhammer definitiv nicht nötig.



Du solltest bitte etwas verständlicher und präziser kritisieren. Es müssen auf jeden Fall die Grundprobleme von Warhammer angegangen werden. Wenn man durch die Forenlandschaft stolpert, dann tauchen immer wieder die gleichen Punkte auf, die bei Warhammer verbessert werden müssen.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Du solltest bitte etwas verständlicher und präziser kritisieren. Es müssen auf jeden Fall die Grundprobleme von Warhammer angegangen werden. Wenn man durch die Forenlandschaft stolpert, dann tauchen immer wieder die gleichen Punkte auf, die bei Warhammer verbessert werden müssen.



Es ist aber genau das der Reiz, dass man eben nicht weiß, wie Zahlenmäßig die Feinde sind. Das Problem ist eher, dass alle Spieler in einem Zwerg aggregieren bzw im großen Mob durch die Gegend laufen. Das müsste man mehr aufteilen. Aber wie willst du das großartig machen. Derzeit sind genug Leute auf Drakenwald um die SfZ mit 2 Gruppen zu bewachen und dennoch Burgen angreifen zu können. Mehr SfZ bringens nicht, das ist dann nur doof, wenn dann kein riesen Zerg unterwegs ist. Größere Fläche wäre ein Weg. Aber dann ist nur die GEfahr größer, das ein Zerg am anderen vorbeirennt. Ich denke eher, dass man die Mechanik der Einnahme der Burgen wirklich so verändern sollte, dass sie nur mit bzw über die SfZ eroberbar sind. Sodass ein Teil der Spieler AKTIV am SfZ spielen kann (und muss), ein Teil Burg erobert, ein Teil defft, ein Teil roamt usw. 

Aber naja, ab einer gewissen kritischen Masse ist das eh wieder hinfällig. (Wobei diese 300-Szenen schon genial sind, wenn teilweise ein doppelt so großer Zerg am kleineren zerschellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Casp (8. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es ist aber genau das der Reiz, dass man eben nicht weiß, wie Zahlenmäßig die Feinde sind. Das Problem ist eher, dass alle Spieler in einem Zwerg aggregieren bzw im großen Mob durch die Gegend laufen. Das müsste man mehr aufteilen. Aber wie willst du das großartig machen. Derzeit sind genug Leute auf Drakenwald um die SfZ mit 2 Gruppen zu bewachen und dennoch Burgen angreifen zu können. Mehr SfZ bringens nicht, das ist dann nur doof, wenn dann kein riesen Zerg unterwegs ist. Größere Fläche wäre ein Weg. Aber dann ist nur die GEfahr größer, das ein Zerg am anderen vorbeirennt. Ich denke eher, dass man die Mechanik der Einnahme der Burgen wirklich so verändern sollte, dass sie nur mit bzw über die SfZ eroberbar sind. Sodass ein Teil der Spieler AKTIV am SfZ spielen kann (und muss), ein Teil Burg erobert, ein Teil defft, ein Teil roamt usw.
> 
> Aber naja, ab einer gewissen kritischen Masse ist das eh wieder hinfällig. (Wobei diese 300-Szenen schon genial sind, wenn teilweise ein doppelt so großer Zerg am kleineren zerschellt
> 
> ...



Man müsste das ganze Gebiet "wichtig machen" und nicht nur Burgen und Schlachtfeldziele.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. Dezember 2009)

Geht ja mehr um die Bedeutung einzelner Ziele und das eroberungs Prinzip daovn.
Wintergrasp muss nicht umgesetzt werden, aber die Bgs von WOW können Ideen liefern. Es geht darum das beim Lake Wintergrasp Werkstätten enorm wichtig sind, hat man die baut man Autos und hat Spawnpunkte. Gerade wenn man die Türme defft, ist das ein Verlust für die Def. Denn man spawnt dann ziemlich weit ab. Genau so eine Grund Idee können die BOs auch sein, dass sie eben mehr werden als nur 4 und Spawnpunkte darstellen oder die Option erlauben Kriegsmaschinen zu bauern oder diese zu verbessern, als diese über Items zu kaufen. Denn damit könnte man den Kampf selbst aktiver halten. Spawnleben ala AV zum Beispiel sind auch Idee die man überlegen könnte. Denn es müsste eine Strafe sein im WC zu spawn. 

Es geht darum, dass die Lakes von T1-T4 vom Konzept her gleich bleiben und die SC mit drauf eingehen und beiden gibt es keine wirkliche Balanced. SC gehen auf, egal ob eine Seite stark überlegen ist und man kann 2 Minuten rauszögern. Damit kann es sein auf Seite A sind 5 Leute und auf B 24 und nach ca. 1 Minuetr sind es 15/24 und dann nochmal 1 Minute später 24/24 und bei einigen SC ist das Sieg oder Niederlage. Wenn SC als Unbalanced beendet werden, kann man nur auf ein Unentschieden hoffen oder darauf das sie nicht Werten. 

Daher wer es zocken will, sollte es probieren. Vorallem wegen Perfmonace lohnt sich der Trial. Aber die Kritik bleibt eben an sich gleich. Die Leute wollen eben was neueres oder mehr als WOW bietet im PVP. Glaub schon das WAR potenzial hatte, nur jetzt ist es schwer dieses wieder raus zu holen, da viele abgesprungen sind. Man kann eben nur hoffen das es wie bei AoC wird, dass Leute eben doch zurück kommen und man nochmal so eine Wiedereinstiegsfeier macht. Aber dann, wenn man wirklich was geändert hat, auch im RVR aufbau halt. Dann würde ich sogar wieder schnuppern. Aber wenn es so bleibt, weiß ich mir macht WAR mal wieder ca. 10 Tage spaß und dann lass ich es. Da kann ich die Zeit lieber in andere Dinge stecken und das Geld. Zum Beispiel Zwerge vom Tabletop. Da hab ich mehr von =)


----------



## Peithon (8. Dezember 2009)

> Es geht darum, dass die Lakes von T1-T4 vom Konzept her gleich bleiben und die SC mit drauf eingehen und beiden gibt es keine wirkliche Balanced. SC gehen auf, egal ob eine Seite stark überlegen ist und man kann 2 Minuten rauszögern. Damit kann es sein auf Seite A sind 5 Leute und auf B 24 und nach ca. 1 Minuetr sind es 15/24 und dann nochmal 1 Minute später 24/24 und bei einigen SC ist das Sieg oder Niederlage. Wenn SC als Unbalanced beendet werden, kann man nur auf ein Unentschieden hoffen oder darauf das sie nicht Werten.



Das kommt hin und wieder vor. Wäre natürlich besser und ausreichend, wenn man 1 Minute Zeit hätte reinzukommen. Der große Einfluss der Szenarien auf die Gebietskontrolle ist meiner Ansicht nach jedoch widersprüchlich. Im Gegensatz zu Burgen oder BOs kann man Szenarien schlecht verteidigen. Wenn sich eine Seite nicht für Szenarien anmeldet, dann hat man nur die Möglichkeit des Time-Locks. 

Das Underdog-System scheint auch erst zu greifen, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Die Hauptstadt der schwächeren Seite steht schon in Flammen. Wenn man nur darauf bedacht ist, möglichst schnell an Items zu gelangen, dann ist das aktuelle System natürlich gut. 3-4 mal am Tag Hauptstadtraid, da hat man im Grunde keine Probleme das Invasoren-Set zusammen zu bekommen. Der Hauptstadtangriff ist aber nichts besonderes mehr. 

Leuchteffekte hin oder her, es fehlt für viele Spieler der neue Endcontent. Die meisten Leute haben mit Warhammer doch aus anderen Gründen aufgehört, nicht weil zu wenig Leuchteffekte vorhanden waren! Würde Blizzard nicht ständig neue Dungeons auf den Markt werfen, dann würden dort auch viel mehr Leute aufhören. 

Es muss möglich gemacht werden, dass die unterlegenen Seite am Spielgeschehen teilnehmen zu kann, und dass es zu spannenden Kämpfen kommt. Davon lebt Warhammer und nicht von Leuchteffekten oder Item xy.


----------



## Pymonte (9. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Das kommt hin und wieder vor. Wäre natürlich besser und ausreichend, wenn man 1 Minute Zeit hätte reinzukommen. Der große Einfluss der Szenarien auf die Gebietskontrolle ist meiner Ansicht nach jedoch widersprüchlich. Im Gegensatz zu Burgen oder BOs kann man Szenarien schlecht verteidigen. Wenn sich eine Seite nicht für Szenarien anmeldet, dann hat man nur die Möglichkeit des Time-Locks.
> 
> Das Underdog-System scheint auch erst zu greifen, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Die Hauptstadt der schwächeren Seite steht schon in Flammen. Wenn man nur darauf bedacht ist, möglichst schnell an Items zu gelangen, dann ist das aktuelle System natürlich gut. 3-4 mal am Tag Hauptstadtraid, da hat man im Grunde keine Probleme das Invasoren-Set zusammen zu bekommen. Der Hauptstadtangriff ist aber nichts besonderes mehr.
> 
> ...


also "ständig neue Dungeons" ist auch leicht übertrieben. Durchschnittlich alle 4-5 Monate kommt ein Inhaltspatch.
Dagegen steht derzeit, dass die Leute einerseits fordern: "Blah, bloß keinen Content, macht lieber das Spiel endlich fertig und Patchzeiten von 1-2 Monaten sind viel zu lang". Aber andererseits eben auch Content wollen. Und zwar sofort und immer. Beides geht nicht. Von mir aus sollMythic an Bloodhunt weiterarbeiten und es rausbringen, auch auf Kosten der "Überarbeitung" des Hauptspiels. Ich mag auch die LotD. Aber wenn sie das machen, dann wird sofort wieder heiß diskutiert werden, wie Mythic es denn wagen kann, so einen zusatzmüll herauszubringen anstatt mal die Grundprobleme zu beheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (9. Dezember 2009)

es soll firmen geben die beides gleichzeitig hin bekommen. mir erschliesst sich auch nicht warum das nicht zusammen gehen soll. und bei lotd wars halt leider der fall dass der wichtige ae nerf verschoben wurde. zu diesem zeitpunkt hätte der absolute priorität haben müssen.
selbst wenn blizz nur alle 4 -5 monate neues bringt ist das im vergleich zu war viel. da gabs seit release nur lotd neu und die restlichen patches waren reines korrigieren des grundspieles (locksystem, verbuggte hauptstädte, zu starke resis, festungen usw usw). leider waren viele überarbeitungen auch noch schlecht durchdacht und führten dann zum kreislocken, dauer altdorf und ae gewitter.


----------



## Thoriumobi (10. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> es soll firmen geben die beides gleichzeitig hin bekommen. mir erschliesst sich auch nicht warum das nicht zusammen gehen soll.



Weil inzwischen einfach zu wenig Leute noch am Projekt "WAR" arbeiten. Das Ding is halt gelaufen und schon von oben als "Runalong" abgeschrieben.


----------



## Peithon (12. Dezember 2009)

Warhammer lohnt sich nicht mehr. Pymonte kann so lange gutes Wetter herquatschen, wie er will. Es sind einfach zu oft im RvR Unterzahl-Situationen. Das hat er natürlich nicht erlebt, weil er auf Erengrad Zestörung und auf Drakenwald Ordnung spielt. Warhammer macht einfach keinen Spaß wenn man 1:5 oder 1:10 oder eben mit 10 gegen 1 kämpft. Daran ändert das Underdogsystem genau 0!

Leider ist es öfter so, als ausgeglichen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Mythic einfach den Überhang in einer Serverwarteschlange warten lassen. Besser so, als in 6 Monaten kein Warhammer mehr. Die Städte werden auch die ganze Zeit geraidet. Die meisten Optimisten hier werden wohl von Goa finanziert, anders ist das einfach nicht zu erklären.


----------



## xerkxes (12. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Warhammer lohnt sich nicht mehr. Pymonte kann so lange gutes Wetter herquatschen, wie er will. Es sind einfach zu oft im RvR Unterzahl-Situationen. Das hat er natürlich nicht erlebt, weil er auf Erengrad Zestörung und auf Drakenwald Ordnung spielt. Warhammer macht einfach keinen Spaß wenn man 1:5 oder 1:10 oder eben mit 10 gegen 1 kämpft. Daran ändert das Underdogsystem genau 0!



Unterzahl-Situationen sind im oRVR auch nicht zu vermeiden und an der Unfähigkeit dennoch Präsenz zu zeigen ist unsere Weichei-Gesellschaft schuld. oRVR/oPVP sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Die meisten Leute aus verwöhntem Umfeld können nicht verlieren und bauchen Erfolge, die sie mit minimalem Aufwand und geringem Risiko erreichen können.


----------



## Peithon (12. Dezember 2009)

Jo, xerxes, du bist der King. Du kannst ja mal alleine gegen 10 ankämpfen. Ich nehme das 48 Stunden auf Video auf und weiß denn, wie es geht. Es geht überhaupt nicht mehr um weichei, sondern, um vernünftige Voraussetzungen, du Pisa-Blitzmerker!


----------



## xerkxes (12. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Jo, xerxes, du bist der King. Du kannst ja mal alleine gegen 10 ankämpfen. Ich nehme das 48 Stunden auf Video auf und weiß denn, wie es geht. Es geht überhaupt nicht mehr um weichei, sondern, um vernünftige Voraussetzungen, du Pisa-Blitzmerker!



Das ist der Punkt. Im oRVR gehts nicht darum alleine 10 Gegner umzuhauen. Wenn du mit der Situation unzufrieden bist, wechsle einfach auf die übermächtige Seite und gib mir mit meiner Theorie Recht. Die Übermacht einer Seite entsteht ja erst weil Leute nicht verlieren können und zur stärkeren Seite wechseln. Unsere Gesellschaft halt... und das wird kein System für alle zufriedenstellend lösen können. Dreht die Übermacht Richtung Order hast das gleiche Problem in blau. Gleiche Spielerzahl in oRVR, mehr Schaden/Leben für die Unterlegenen? Wie soll das gehen ohne Leute zu verärgern?


----------



## Peithon (12. Dezember 2009)

Zwischen Verlieren können und einfach keine Chance mehr haben dazwischen besteht immer noch ein ganz großer Unterschied. Wie gesagt, mein Angebot steht. Du kannst mir gerne zeigen, wie man gegen eine Übermacht von 10:1 bestehen kann. Was du geraucht hast, um ein Computerspiel auf die Wirklichkeit zu beziehen, dass musst du mir mal wirklich sagen. Vielleicht überstehe ich mit so einem Stoff auch noch die Super-Talent-Entscheidung auf RTL.

Ich kenne übrigens kein PvP- oder Shooter-Spiel, bei dem die Voraussetzungen so ungleich sind, wie im RvR von Warhammer.


----------



## xerkxes (12. Dezember 2009)

Peithon

Ich sag ja nicht, dass nur DU Schuld hast sondern eigentlich hauptsächlich Spieler die die stärkere Seite rerollt haben, weil sie so mehr Chancen sahen. Das ist definitiv passiert und sollte die unterlegene Fraktion zu viele Lichtblicke haben wird es wieder passieren. Das ist es wofür ich ebenso die Gesellschaft verantwortlich mache und warum solche Spiele nicht funktionieren können. Dazu kommen noch Spieler, die dem RVR aus dem Weg gehen, wenn sie höchstwahrscheinlich verlieren werden. Alles zusammen ergibt eine Abwärtsspirale.

Computerspiele, speziell MMOs sind nicht ohne Grund Grundlagen für Forscher. Ein MMO erzeugt die gleichen Emotionen wie das wahre Leben, aus dem Grund bist du gerade angepisst ;-) Die Spiele, die die meisten positiven Emotionen bei Spielern hervorrufen sind die erfolgreichsten.

Du kennst kein PVP- oder Shooter-Spiel in dem es unausgeglichen zugeht, weil sie meistens wie ein Szenario aufgebaut sind. Das hat mit oRVR/oPVP aber nix zu tun, beim Rest ist es kein Hauptinhalt.


----------



## Peithon (12. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt auch Server, die keinen Auto-Balance haben. Komischermeise besucht diese niemand. Warhammer hat kein Auto-Balance für das komplette RvR. Das ist doch logisch, dass das nicht klappt. Nur kündigen die Macher ein unglaubliches Underdog-System an, was im Grunde nur seinem Namen entspricht. Die 50 Leute, die das Spiel wegen Serverwarteschlange verlassen würden, auf die kann man ruhig verzichten. Ich werde auch nicht dafür bezahlt Mythic einen Vorschlag zu liefern, wie sie die Fraktions-Balance einigermaßen wieder in den Griff bekommen können. Mir sagen schon die ganze Zeit die Engländer, dass Warhammer tot ist. Was soll ich denen noch sagen?

Die Spieler wählen halt bei einem MMO ganz anders aus, als bei einem Shooter. Es ist doch ganz klar, dass das bei diesen Verhältnissen anders geregelt werden muss.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Warhammer lohnt sich nicht mehr. Pymonte kann so lange gutes Wetter herquatschen, wie er will. Es sind einfach zu oft im RvR Unterzahl-Situationen. Das hat er natürlich nicht erlebt, weil er auf Erengrad Zestörung und auf Drakenwald Ordnung spielt. Warhammer macht einfach keinen Spaß wenn man 1:5 oder 1:10 oder eben mit 10 gegen 1 kämpft. Daran ändert das Underdogsystem genau 0!
> 
> Leider ist es öfter so, als ausgeglichen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Mythic einfach den Überhang in einer Serverwarteschlange warten lassen. Besser so, als in 6 Monaten kein Warhammer mehr. Die Städte werden auch die ganze Zeit geraidet. Die meisten Optimisten hier werden wohl von Goa finanziert, anders ist das einfach nicht zu erklären.



RvR Unterzahl, stimmt, das hat Drakenwald Order ja noch nie erlebt, nur ungefähr bis zu Servermerge mit Erengrad von P1.3.1 an. *kopfschüttel*

Und das Underdog Systemn funktioniert super. Hat man gestern auf Carroburg und Drakenwald gesehen. Aber naja, hauptsache erstmal sinnlos rumflamen.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Im oRVR gehts nicht darum alleine 10 Gegner umzuhauen. Wenn du mit der Situation unzufrieden bist, wechsle einfach auf die übermächtige Seite und gib mir mit meiner Theorie Recht. Die Übermacht einer Seite entsteht ja erst weil Leute nicht verlieren können und zur stärkeren Seite wechseln. Unsere Gesellschaft halt... und das wird kein System für alle zufriedenstellend lösen können. Dreht die Übermacht Richtung Order hast das gleiche Problem in blau. Gleiche Spielerzahl in oRVR, mehr Schaden/Leben für die Unterlegenen? Wie soll das gehen ohne Leute zu verärgern?



Ist aber auch ein Fehler im Spieldesign, dass man so leicht auf die übermächtige Seite wechseln kann, oder nicht? Und besonders der Fehler nicht von Beginn an zu regeln, auf welcher Seite wieviele Chars erstellt werden dürfen.

Und mit dem echten Leben kann man das wirklich nicht vergleichen, denn da gilt

Hat eine Seite übermacht, verliert die andere Seite / gibt auf und dann ists vorbei (somit wäre der Spielinhalt von WAR zu Ende) und genau das ist es doch, was im Computerspiel nicht passieren darf.

Perfekte Serverbalance gibt es in keinem MMO. WoW hat das Problem gelöst indem sie Realmpools geschaffen haben und das gesamte PVP instanziert und in diese Instanzen verlagert haben.

Aion versucht das Problem durch Erstellungssperren zu lösen und hat eine lange und mühsame Levelphase. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand mit einem 50er Elyos wegen ein - zwei verlorenen Schlachten leichtfertig einen Asmo auf 50 spielt (der Domino - Opportunisten Effekt bleibt damit einfach aus). Dafür ist der Aufwand einfach zu groß. Das mühsame Leveln wird aber zunehmend abgeschwächt werden (aus den Gründen die du gennant hast bezüglich unserer Gesellschaft - mehr Leute wollen einfach "easier mode" und öfter Erfolge sehen etc.) und dann wird auch bei Aion diese Balance ein Problem werden, wenn man sehr "leicht" Chars hochleveln kann.


----------



## xerkxes (12. Dezember 2009)

oldboy

WoW und Warhammer kann man in Sachen oPVP nicht vergleichen. In WoW ist oPVP meines Wissens (spiele gut 2 Jahre nicht mehr) nicht existent. Da in WoW das meiste PVP instanziert ist kann man es eher mit Counterstrike vergleichen.

In WAR ist es in der Tat etwas zu leicht sich einen 40er hochzuspielen. Ich selbst hab mittlerweile 7 davon. Aber du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass eine lange Levelphase Spieler abschreckt, die es darauf anlegen das System auszunutzen. So gut wie keines solcher Individuen wird einen 50er löschen um einen anderen Charakter zu beginnen sondern sich einen weiteren Account zulegen. Entweder auf dem normalen Weg oder über ebay. Eine lange Levelphase bringt wieder ganz andere Motzer auf den Plan, denen es wiederum zu lange dauert - sieht man bei Aion ganz gut und ich gebe zu, dass ich einer davon war.

Die Erstellungssperren wie bei Aion funktionieren nur so lange wie die Spielerzahlen steigen oder zumindest konstant bleiben. Der Spielerschwund ist dagegen ja nicht regulierbar, wenn es auf einer Seite mehr Schwund gibt als auf der anderen ist das halt so. Bei Warhammer hätte ein solches System im Nachhinein gesehen wegen dem starken Spielerschwund vermutlich nicht funktioniert. Ob es bei Aion funktioniert kann ich nicht beurteilen aber NC dürfte mehr als eine handvoll Spieler seit Release verloren haben. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil (wenn es darum geht Spieler motiviert zu halten) bei Aion (und anderen MMOs) ist, dass man die Hauptstädte nicht angreifen kann. Eigentlich gehts nur um Festungen mit den Instanzen und Händlern darin. Das ist etwas was jeder verschmerzen kann, denn der Abyss ist im Endeffekt nur ein karger, treibender Felsenhaufen, fernab der Heimat. Ein Stadtangriff und der Raub von Sternchen wird in WAR schon etwas persönlicher genommen, da man auf ureigenem Boden besiegt wurde.


----------



## Brummbör (12. Dezember 2009)

wer nimmt nen hauptstadtangriff noch persönlich? ein grossteil der spieler hat doch keinen bock mehr auf ad und geht lieber twinken bevor sie sich das noch öfters antun. und ob die stadt jetzt 5 oder 1 stern hat.... wen interessierts? der hauptstadtangriff ist doch zu etwas total gewöhnlichem verkommen.
würde gerne wissen wie oft destro auf drakenwald seit dem wegfall der festungen in altdorf stand.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> wer nimmt nen hauptstadtangriff noch persönlich? ein grossteil der spieler hat doch keinen bock mehr auf ad und geht lieber twinken bevor sie sich das noch öfters antun. und ob die stadt jetzt 5 oder 1 stern hat.... wen interessierts? der hauptstadtangriff ist doch zu etwas total gewöhnlichem verkommen.
> würde gerne wissen wie oft destro auf drakenwald seit dem wegfall der festungen in altdorf stand.



hat sich auch wieder geändert, aufjedenfall auf Drakenwald. Vor allem, da es nun den Ansporn gibt, selber mal den Step 2 in der feindlichen Hauptstadt zu sehen. Solange es das hin und her gibt (und das gibt es, dank Underdogsystem), ist das alles nämlich machbar. Langweilig wars ja nur, weil eine Seite permanent in der anderen Stadt stand.


----------



## Brummbör (12. Dezember 2009)

werde ich nach dem wo ende sehen wie es auf draken ausschaut. bis dahin ist vorbereitung aufs COD4 altherrentournier angesagt *hust*
zudem müssten die draken ordis mal den arsch hoch bekommen auch wenn die zergleiter wie mong nicht da sind.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> werde ich nach dem wo ende sehen wie es auf draken ausschaut. bis dahin ist vorbereitung aufs COD4 altherrentournier angesagt *hust*
> zudem müssten die draken ordis mal den arsch hoch bekommen auch wenn die zergleiter wie mong nicht da sind.


passiert schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazar (13. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hat sich auch wieder geändert, aufjedenfall auf Drakenwald. Vor allem, da es nun den Ansporn gibt, selber mal den Step 2 in der feindlichen Hauptstadt zu sehen. Solange es das hin und her gibt (und das gibt es, dank Underdogsystem), ist das alles nämlich machbar. Langweilig wars ja nur, weil eine Seite permanent in der anderen Stadt stand.



Könntest Du mir bitte erläutern, wie das jetzige Underdog System zu einem Hin und Her führen soll, wenn das Underdog System lediglich die Zeit bis zum nächsten "Easy Lock Modus" einführt und verlängert!?

Es stehen sich z.B. 3 KT vs 6 KT im oRvR gegenüber. Wie gleicht nun dieses "Underdog Sytem", diesen Missstand aus? Die unterlegene Seite wird wie bisher im oRvR abgefarmt, nur kann die überlegene Seite nicht mehr so schnell in die Gegnerische Stadt, WENN die Stadt innerhalb von 24h 2 mal angegriffen wird und da das System nur greift, wenn die angreifende Seite min. 2 Punkte aufgebaut hat, könnte die überlegene Seite, wenn sie nicht all zu dumm sind, alle 48h die Stadt 2 mal am Tag angreifen oder jeden Tag einmal.
Nur wie hilft es nun der unterlegenen Seite gegen eine Übermacht, ähnlich wie sie auf Erengrad mal war (4:1), im oRvR zu bestehen?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie ichs ehe ist war zu einem rlähnlichen spiel geworden die mehrheit/bösen gewinnen und die guten/wenigen haben das nachsehen^^ und dann merken die guten ah scheiß drauf macht keinen spaß mehr und es werden noch weniger gute^^ 1-3 monate und es stehen nurnoch destros rum oder was meint ihr?

aber naja es ist ja auch rein storytechnisch eine Sisyphosarbeit(der typ der jegen tag den selben stein nen berg hochschleppen darf) da das chaos unbesigbar ist und die chaosgötter selbst gewinnen wenn ihre diener verlieren da sie auf blut verfall lust/schmerz und intirgen aus sind und die gibt es ja so oder so, zudem kann man dämonen nicht vernichten, nur bannen und orc(k)(bin mir grad unsicher ob k oder c) wachseln aus pilzen und viel schneller als menschen und solange kein raumsichiff aus warhammer 40k kommt und die welt einem exterminatus aussetzt wird es immer orks geben sie sich wie schimmel vermehren(gemeint ist der pilz nicht das pferd).

aber frag ich auch mal, hab das spiel gespielt es war auch ganz nett mein hauptprob war nur das mich vorallem laggs und buggs generft haben, sprich man bleibt an nem grashalm oder etwas unsichtbarem stecken und muss reloggen...


----------



## C0ntra (13. Dezember 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir bitte erläutern, wie das jetzige Underdog System zu einem Hin und Her führen soll, wenn das Underdog System lediglich die Zeit bis zum nächsten "Easy Lock Modus" einführt und verlängert!?
> 
> Es stehen sich z.B. 3 KT vs 6 KT im oRvR gegenüber. Wie gleicht nun dieses "Underdog Sytem", diesen Missstand aus? Die unterlegene Seite wird wie bisher im oRvR abgefarmt, nur kann die überlegene Seite nicht mehr so schnell in die Gegnerische Stadt, WENN die Stadt innerhalb von 24h 2 mal angegriffen wird und da das System nur greift, wenn die angreifende Seite min. 2 Punkte aufgebaut hat, könnte die überlegene Seite, wenn sie nicht all zu dumm sind, alle 48h die Stadt 2 mal am Tag angreifen oder jeden Tag einmal.
> Nur wie hilft es nun der unterlegenen Seite gegen eine Übermacht, ähnlich wie sie auf Erengrad mal war (4:1), im oRvR zu bestehen?
> [...]



Wenn beide Seiten nahezu ausgeglichen sind, wie auf Drakenwald, wovon Pymonte redet, dann greift es effektiv.

Auf nicht ausgeglichenen Servern eher nicht, aber da hilft auch nur ein überwachter Fraktionstransfer. Die unterlegene Seite mit Buffs bevorteilen bringt es nicht, das geht nach hinten los. 
Die Möglichkeit, das verschiedene Ziele zeitgleich gehalten werden müssen, damit sich der Zerg mehr verteilt, müsste auch für die unterlegene Seite gelten und somit ist es keine Lösung.

Das Ungleichgewicht ist übrigens hausgemacht, es sah schließlich schon mal genauso auf Seiten der Zerstörung aus, da kann GOA nichts dran ändern, wenn die Spieler so handeln.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> ...
> Das Ungleichgewicht ist übrigens hausgemacht, es sah schließlich schon mal genauso auf Seiten der Zerstörung aus, da kann GOA nichts dran ändern, wenn die Spieler so handeln.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Spieler sind an allem Schuld!


----------



## Mephals (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja diese bösen Spieler, wegen denen ist WAR nicht so gut wie es ein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind sie aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, dann machen die Spieler das Spiel. Sie bestimmen, was wie ausgenutzt oder gemacht wird. Auf den US/EN Servern herrscht eine andere Spielermentalität, da klappt es wunderbarerweise doch irgendwie. Hier hingegen entsteht ein Problem nach dem anderen. Irgendwo ist ein Teil der Probleme auch immer Spielergemacht. So wars bisher bei jedem MMO. Auch WoW muss damit heftig kämpfen, man schaue sich nur den Werdegang des "Genre-Primus" (lol) an. Auch hier werden Exploits, Bugs usw heftig ausgenutzt. Sicher, die Entwickler haben sie "eingebaut". Aber mal ganz ehrlich, es ist dennoch der Spieler, der sie hemmungslos ausnutzt. Aber auch das wäre nicht so schlimm, würden es alle machen. Da aber der Großteil der Leute doch zu redlich, doof oder was auch immer sind, nutzen diese Fehler nur ein kleiner Teil der Community aus. Meist ist das damit dann auch immer Makelbehaftet.

Aber wayne, das führt zu sehr in die Täter-Opfer-Mentalität usw

@Nazar



> Könntest Du mir bitte erläutern, wie das jetzige Underdog System zu einem Hin und Her führen soll, wenn das Underdog System lediglich die Zeit bis zum nächsten "Easy Lock Modus" einführt und verlängert!?


Ganz einfach, das Hin und Her entsteht durch den Easy-Lock Modus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ok, scheint ja doch schwer zu verstehen zu sein, daher ein kleines Beispiel:
UV wird angegriffen, da die Spieler der Fraktion Zerstörung nur 50% der Leute aufbringen können, die die Ordnungsfraktion aufbringen kann. Nun wird UV einmal angegriffen (+-1), zweimal angegriffen (+-2) und im extremfall auch ein drittes mal angegriffen (+-3)

Nun haben die Destros einen: 4h Locktimer für die Paarung, die Ordies hingegen einen 2h Locktimer. Die Destos brauchen nur 95% Zur Gebietskontrolle, die Ordler 105%. Die Destros bekommen INSTANT ein Vorhersschaftspunkt für jedes eingenommene BfO und nach 30min einen für jede geclaimte Burg (Zeitlock). Ergo kann man in 30min einen Zeitlock machen, der normal auf 2h angelegt ist. Also kann die unterlegene Seite durch taktisches (!) und kluges (!) Spiel 2 Burgen erobern und dann auch die passenden BfOs einnehmen. Das geht natürlich nicht, wenn man alle Karten auf eine Zone setzt, dann muss man schon koordiniert den Angriff auf 2 oder 3 Zonen Parallel führen (mit 3-4 KTs locker schaffbar). Und auch ansonsten verlangsamt es den Vormarsch der Feinde gewaltig. Wenn ich den Destros alle 15min Instant einen Vorherrschaftspunkt klauen kann und sie nur 2h Zeit haben, um eine 2. Paarung zu locken, dann kann man sie wenigstens vor einem Hauptstadtangriff stoppen und somit das RvR (!) weiter offen halten. Und natürlich einen Hauptstadtangriff verhindern! Mehr soll das System auch nicht bringen. Statt 6-10mal Hauptstadt pro Tag eben nur 1-3 mal. Denn die meisten Spieler wollen ja RvR und kein instanziertes Hauptstadt-geprügel.



> Es stehen sich z.B. 3 KT vs 6 KT im oRvR gegenüber. Wie gleicht nun dieses "Underdog Sytem", diesen Missstand aus? Die unterlegene Seite wird wie bisher im oRvR abgefarmt, nur kann die überlegene Seite nicht mehr so schnell in die Gegnerische Stadt, WENN die Stadt innerhalb von 24h 2 mal angegriffen wird und da das System nur greift, wenn die angreifende Seite min. 2 Punkte aufgebaut hat, könnte die überlegene Seite, wenn sie nicht all zu dumm sind, alle 48h die Stadt 2 mal am Tag angreifen oder jeden Tag einmal.


Und? Ist immer noch weit besser als jeden Tag 6-8 mal wie auf Drakenwald bisher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Nur wie hilft es nun der unterlegenen Seite gegen eine Übermacht, ähnlich wie sie auf Erengrad mal war (4:1), im oRvR zu bestehen?


So ein System wirds nie geben. Das ist technisch (heutzutage) nicht umsetzbar. Ein Stat-Buff bringt nur Unmut und widerspricht dem Sinn des Spiels. Vor allem, da man dann kaum noch von Fairness reden kann. Wenn ein Spieler zehn andere im alleingang besiegen kann, dann macht das keinen Spaß mehr, noch weniger, als unterlegen zu sein. Denn dort hat man wenigstens noch im ausgeglichenen Spiel eine Chance. Beim Statbuff würden Roaming, Duelle etc aussterben, da man keine Chance mehr gegen die Gegner hätte. Außerdem würde es für die unterlegene Seite langweilig werden, wenn der Buff zu mächtig ist. Wenn er zu schwach ist, dann bringt er nichts. Hinzu kommt noch die Kontrolle, ab wann und wie und wo und weshalb Buffs vergeben werden. Das Underdogsystem greift bei eienr Population unabhängigen Instanz. Ein buff Sytem müsste ständig die aktive, passive und inaktive Spielerschaft kontrollieren. Das fürht zu vielen Problemen: Was passiert, wenn das Verhältnis ausgeglichen ist? Bleibt der Buff erhalten oder verschwindet er nach und nach oder gar instant? Das mag zuerst logisch klingen, dass er instant verschwindet, aber so ist es nicht. Wenn nun 2Kts gegen 4 gekämpft haben und diese Spieler nicht alle in einer Zone waren, so würde das sofortige Verschwinden des Buffs dazu führen, dass die gebuffte Seite instant ihren Vorteil und somit ihre Kampfkraft verliert. Außerdem muss das System noch so viele verschiedene andere Faktoren (wieviele kämpfen in einer Zone gegeneinander? Denn nur weil Seite X der Seite Y unterlegen ist, muss sie noch lange nicht in der Zone unterlegen sein. Usw) bewerten. Das ist einfach unsinnig.
Ein weiteres (un)mögliches System sind NSC Soldaten. Da hat man die gleichen Probleme wie oben, nur eben in Form eines NPCs anstatt eines Spielers. Hier komtm noch KI und massive Rechenleistung hinzu.
Falls du einen besseren Vorschlag hast, dann nru raus damit! Motzen kannst du nämlich ganz gut, aber meh hast du bisher nicht gezeigt.


----------



## Teal (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie so oft im WAR-Forum: Unterlasst bitte persönliche Angriffe. Danke!


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Wie ichs ehe ist war zu einem rlähnlichen spiel geworden die mehrheit/bösen gewinnen und die guten/wenigen haben das nachsehen^^




bei mehr und wenig hast du recht. Aber in WAR gibts keine gute Seite...


----------



## OldboyX (13. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sind sie aber auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Mensch stimmt zwar demokratisch für Regeln usw. ab, aber einzeln und in der Situation ist er zu schwach sie ohne Kontrolle / Disziplin von außen umzusetzen. Das ist in der echten Welt so und auch im Spiel. Insofern muss in jedem Spiel der Betreiber entsprechende Rahmenbedingungen setzen. Hier zu sagen, die Probleme wären Spielergemacht finde ich nach wie vor lächerlich.

Die Spieler suchen den einfachsten Weg und das machen sie in jedem MMO. Du kannst natürlich jetzt philosophisch werden und über das grundsätzlich Schlechte im Menschen diskutieren, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass die Spieler den bestmöglichen Weg finden, der keine negativen Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.

Und die Diskussion dreht sich hier nicht um das Exploiten von Bugs. Die Mehrheit macht das nicht, weil es verboten ist und man dafür gebannt werden kann (entsprechende Furcht vor der Konsequenz). Aber das Opportunisten-auf-Gewinnerseite-wechseln macht eben die Mehrheit, weil nichts daran verboten ist... Da muss definitiv der Entwickler eingreifen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei WAR kann der Spieler nicht viel machen. Er kann nur eins machen, in den Lake gehen und sich moschen udn wenn das auf dauer langweilig ist, was ja auch verständlich ist, geht er zu anderen Spiel oder versucht andere Dinge. Wenn aber neben Moschen mit Spielern, nur Moschen mit Mobs zur Wahl steht und beides irgendwie das selbe ist, nur das Mob schneller sterben, dann ist denk ich der Wechsel klar.
Mythic hat viele Fehler gemacht, da sie eben alte Konzepte aufgefahren haben und das mit einer guten Lore, die sie ja net mal ausdenken mussten, sonder nur umsetzen brauchten. Selbst da sind sie eigentlich gescheitert, weil alles so vorgeschrieben ist. Die DE sind bis Lothern, das Chaos bis Altdorf etc. Das passt nicht vom Gefühl eines Krieges. Warum kann der Spieler nicht das vorwärts kommen entscheiden?
Das Ausnutzen von Mechaniken ist das eine, dass durch denken davon eine andere. Glaubst du Mythic hat das underdogsystem durchdacht? Die 30 Sekunden Immunität gegen CC? Die 2. Rampe ... wenn die was durchdacht hätten. Kommentieren sie ihre Patches mit ernsthaften Worten oder nur mit wir haben was tolles gemacht? Ich meine der blaue Riese ist jetzt kein tolles Beispiel, aber lies dir auf Fanseiten mal die blueposts durch zu einigen Patches oder Skill Änderungen, da weiß man wenigsten die denken sich was, auch wenn sie wieder etwas Rückgängig machen. Mythic hatten die mal was gesagt, wo die einfach mal das Absorbschild vor Reduzierung gemacht haben? Mal ein Grund genannt, nicht nach dem die community mal gefragt hatte, sondern wo sie es geändert hatten.
Haben die mal erklärt warum sie genau eine 30 Sekunden Immunität eingeführt haben, was der Grund dafür war und warum sie nicht angefangen haben den CC zu überdenken und Dimishing Returns einzuführen? 

Nein die Spieler wollen was neues erleben und neue Spiele haben, meine das kann man doch erwarten. Man lebt auch mit Fehler und Problemen, wenn man sieht das was vorwärts geht. Ein MMO muss sich entwickeln, aber es muss auch ehrlich mit der Community umgegangen werden. AoC ist dsa beste Beispiel Funcom hat mehr durchdacht als man gedacht hätte, nach realse. Die haben vieles besser durch dacht, nur waren sie Anfangs nicht ehrlich genug zu sagen, wie weit sie sind und wo Probleme existieren. Myhtic hätte von diesen Fehlern lernen können und nicht erst kurz vor schluss sagen, wir können net alles machen.


----------



## Peithon (13. Dezember 2009)

Auf die Unausgeglichenheit von T1 bis T3 hat das U-System überhaupt keinen Einfluss. Ich glaube viele würden sich auch mal einen Tag ohne Stadtraid wünschen. Das wird durch das System jedoch überhaupt nicht geändert. Im Grunde wird dadurch nur der letzte Gegenraid der schwächeren Fraktion gefördert. Eine Verbesserung des RvR kommt durch den Patch jedoch nicht zu stande.


----------



## xerkxes (13. Dezember 2009)

Golrik

Das Underdogsystem ist nicht hocheffizient, es ist ein vorsichtiger Schritt, denn Mythic wurde ja immer vorgeworfen mit dem Holzhammer zu agieren. Die 2. Rampe ist nicht durchdacht? Ich meine die Spieler wollten sie und wie soll man sonst eine 2. Rampe machen? Soll sie eine Rolltreppe haben? Aber egal, Mythic kann machen was es will, es wird immer schlecht sein was sie machen - egal was sie machen, daher Augen zu und durch.

Du redest davon, dass in WAR das Gefühl des Krieges nicht aufkommt und sagst danach indirekt, dass in AoC das alles besser ist. Jo, in AoC ist der Krieg lustig wo es eigentlich ja keine Gegenseite gibt, nur Stammesscharmützel aber alle kaufen sie beim selben Händler in der selben Stadt ihre Hämorrhoidensalbe.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass du in allem komplett Unrecht hast aber duch deinen Hass übertreibst du gewaltig.



Golrik schrieb:


> Die haben vieles besser durch dacht, nur waren sie Anfangs nicht ehrlich genug zu sagen, wie weit sie sind und wo Probleme existieren. Myhtic hätte von diesen Fehlern lernen können und nicht erst kurz vor schluss sagen, wir können net alles machen.



Hier disqualifizierst du dich. Mythic hat immerhin VOR Release gesagt, dass beispielsweise 4 Hauptstädte nicht kommen, wohingegen bei AoC erstmal - obwohl groß angekündigt - gar keine Gildenkämpfe möglich waren, Geschweige denn Belagerungen. Hatten sie vielleicht doch was gelernt?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Dezember 2009)

Nö hab nicht gesagt das AoC besser ist. Die haben nur wat gemacht.

Auch dsa mit Hass ist übertrieben. Die 2. Rampe ist ne Übergangs Lösung und nicht mehr gewesen. Wo bleibt das weiter verbessern der Burgen? Es war damals ne nette Idee, die sie auch hätten schon eher einführen können, aber dabei bleibt es und genau das ist ihr Problem. Sie machen was und es wirkt als wäre es ein Anfang und erster Schritt, aber damit bleibt es. Das Underdogsystem ist ein Schritt, denn sie sich auch hätten sparen können. Das ist für ne Ankündigung die man ja nun schon immer bissel gehört hatte, sehr wenig. Da muss mehr kommen. Wenn mehr kommt super. Aber Mythic hat eben nicht den Mut Fehler einzugestehen und ihre Patches reden sie halt gern schön. Wie die 2. rampe, lies dir durch was dort über das Ding gesagt wurde. Als hätten die auf die Community gehört und dann sofort reagiert. Es ist ja fast 1 Jahr vergangen und selbst in der Betazeit warfen es ihn Spieler vor, hatten Spieler auf das Problem Über/Unterzahl aufmerksam gemacht, aber da ist nie was gekommen und für über 1 Jahr ist Underdog ein Schritt zu wenig. 

Nein was bei Mythic nicht durchdacht ist, ist das Endgame. T1 und T2 gehen gut auf, die Leute sind Glücklich damit. Aber T4 nicht wirklich. Erstmal kommt man mit 32 in dieses Gebiet und muss gegen 40/40+ rennen, was nicht wirklich viel spaß macht, sondern ist wie bei WOW wenn man gegen Arenateams im BG anläuft mit Pugs. Das zweite es ist zu statisch und es fehlt eben dieses mal was erreichen, mal was bewegen oder gar Abwechslung. 

Das werf ich Funcom ja auch vor, sie haben es aber besser durchdacht. Ehrlichkeit fehlte Funcom eben, aber auch Mythic hat kurz vor realse gesagt das sie nicht alle Hauptstädte schaffen. Aber das ist auch nötig gewesen, meine was hätten sie sonst machen sollen, Funcom hatte es ihn gezeigt, aber dass hätten sie viel eher sagen können. Denn wo sie es gesagt hatten, hatten sie es schon lange gewusst. Mythic hat Funcom Tipps gegeben für ein Erfolgreiches MMO, so nach dem Motto wir sind die Profis und haben MMO Erfahrung und nun geben wir sie euch weiter. Aber in ihrem eigenen Spiel ist 0 MMO Erfahrung. 

Nein AoC ist nicht besser als WAR, es ist nur eben zu Ende gedacht und auf Sicht geplant. Natürlich ist Funcom ein Lügner und deswegen haben sie ihr Spiel versaut, hätten sie mehr ehrlichkeit an den Tag gelegt, hätten sie heute deutlich mehr Kunden für ihr MMO. Aber Mythic hat das selbe gemacht, sie hätten Paul einfach Bremsen sollen. Denn mit ehrlichkeit haben sie heute auch nicht viel am Hut. Wo bleiben die Erläuterungen zu Patch Änderungen. Die Kommentare zum Patch mit 2. Rampe, zeigen doch dass sie glauben sie würden die Probleme Lösen und die Community damit zu frieden stellen. Die 2. Rampe ist Übergangslösung udn es muss mehr an den Burgen geschehen und ihren Wällen, dass fordern die Spieler. Die Lösung war 2. Rampe und das mit dem AE CC ist genau so. Das Underdogsystem ist doch nur eine Lösung, weil sie die Festung abgeschaft haben, aber nicht wirklich das was sie sich eigentlich vorstellt und den Spieler ja geben wollten, doch es wird wieder so verkauft.


----------



## Brummbör (14. Dezember 2009)

nein aoc ist nicht zu ende gedacht. aoc ist als pvp spiel gestartet aber gerade die pvp server werden immer leerer weil eben nichts durchdacht ist. haue alles um was dir vors schwert kommt ist auf dauer nämlich kein motivierender pvp content und die bk schlachten laufen bis heute meist nicht richtig. auch die ganzen exploit möglichkeiten der vergangenheit (gildeninternes abfarmen, die wachen, mörderpunktsystem zb) zeigen dass funcum das wenigste durchdacht hat.

zur zweiten rampe.... meiner meinung nach hätte es ne zweite kleine rampe oder eine breitere geben sollen um deff auch gegen ne übermacht zu ermöglichen aber ne eroberung auch nicht unmöglich zu machen wie es teilweise vorher war. dadurch kam das ganze ausweichen auf andere ziele bei deff doch erst zustande (und hat sich leider eingebürgert). durchs ganze ae gewitter starb man doch fast instant wenn nur genug ae spammer auf dem zu kleinen platz anwesend waren. ne zweite kleine rampe hätte gereicht ums mehr zu verteilen oder eine breite um den angriffsschwung nicht schon durch die eigenen verbündeten auf der rampe aufzuhalten (kollisionsabfrage sei dank).

war und aoc nehmen sich aber beides nicht viel. in beiden spielen stecken gute ideen die aber zu oft nicht zu ende gedacht wurden oder schlecht umgesetzt wurden.  auf locks verhindern durch fernbleiben folgte kreisgelocke, auf zu hohe resis und dadurch durch caster unkaputtbare tanks folgte der resi nerv und alle klassen wurden zum ae opfer der melee bomben.

was man aus beiden lernen kann: pvp spiele mit nur einer bzw zwei fraktionen funktionieren nicht wie es sich die programmierer vorstellen. ob jetzt die grössere gilde/alli in kesh alles wegrubbelt oder die überlegene seite ständig die andere überrollt, ausgeglichene kämpfe und somit spielspass für alle beteiligten kommen einfach zu wenig zustande.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> nein aoc ist nicht zu ende gedacht. aoc ist als pvp spiel gestartet aber gerade die pvp server werden immer leerer weil eben nichts durchdacht ist. haue alles um was dir vors schwert kommt ist auf dauer nämlich kein motivierender pvp content und die bk schlachten laufen bis heute meist nicht richtig. auch die ganzen exploit möglichkeiten der vergangenheit (gildeninternes abfarmen, die wachen, mörderpunktsystem zb) zeigen dass funcum das wenigste durchdacht hat.
> 
> zur zweiten rampe.... meiner meinung nach hätte es ne zweite kleine rampe oder eine breitere geben sollen um deff auch gegen ne übermacht zu ermöglichen aber ne eroberung auch nicht unmöglich zu machen wie es teilweise vorher war. dadurch kam das ganze ausweichen auf andere ziele bei deff doch erst zustande (und hat sich leider eingebürgert). durchs ganze ae gewitter starb man doch fast instant wenn nur genug ae spammer auf dem zu kleinen platz anwesend waren. ne zweite kleine rampe hätte gereicht ums mehr zu verteilen oder eine breite um den angriffsschwung nicht schon durch die eigenen verbündeten auf der rampe aufzuhalten (kollisionsabfrage sei dank).
> 
> ...



irgendwo müssen die Entwickler aber ansetzen. WoW hatte anfänglich auch langatmige, schlechtbelohnte und wenig anspruchsvolle Raid Instanzen. Erst nach und nach haben sich die knackigen Encounter usw entwickelt. Irgendwo ist das der normale Werdegang eines MMOs. Das Problem bei PvP Spielen ist eben, dass es immer 2 Seiten betrifft. Man kann nicht einfach eine Seite abschwächen, nur weil sie gerade stärker ist. Genauso kann man zwar einen Encounter genau berechnen, aber nicht das Spielerverhalten. Zu viele Restriktionen oder komplizierte Systeme zerstören den Spielspaß. Zu wenige und man hat Probleme. Der Mittelweg ist schwer zu finden, viel schwerer als in einem PvE Spiel.
Die ultimative oder optimale Lösung wird es nie geben oder wenn, dann ist sie ein Glücksfall. Mehr als Stück für Stück verbessern können die Entwickler nicht und manchmal sieht man die Vorteile auch erst nach mehreren Schritten. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass viel Spieler aber sehr schnell die Flinte ins Korn werfen oder von vornherein negativ an die Sache ran gehen. Und das wirkt sich wiederum aufs Spiel aus und auch auf seine Entwicklung (das heißt jetzt nicht, dass man alles hinnehmen soll). Bestes Beispiel: auf WAR-Welten hat sich jemand beschwert, dass WAR nicht mehr instanzierte Kämpfe hat und das die SC so wenig zum Gebietslock beitragen. Ursprünglich war dieses System aber in WAR geplant, wurde eben nur nicht gewollt. Vieles hätte anders laufen können und wäre es auch. Vielleicht höätte man jetzt schon ne dicke Ankündigung für ein Addon mit Burgen usw. Aber naja, das musste ja schon zu release drin sein und zwar möglichst schnell (Wobei das ja auch EA einen Finger am Revolver hatte. Die Burgen usw wären mit mehr Zeit sicherlich auch besser gewurden. Aber nun muss das eben in der Live Phase geschehen). Nun muss man eben damit leben, dass die inoffizielle Beta Phase zu dem neuen System läuft. Wobei ich finde, dass sie nun fast abgeschlossen ist. An dieser Stelle kann ich nur sagen: Mal schauen was P1.3.4 bringt (oder 1.4. wer weiß)


----------



## Miracolax (14. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Mythic hat immerhin VOR Release gesagt, dass beispielsweise 4 Hauptstädte nicht kommen, wohingegen bei AoC erstmal - obwohl groß angekündigt - gar keine Gildenkämpfe möglich waren, Geschweige denn Belagerungen. Hatten sie vielleicht doch was gelernt?


Mythic hat sich erdreistet und nicht für zu blöd gehalten Funcom "Ratschläge" in Sachen "Wie bastel ich ein gescheites MMO" zu geben. Sie haben ihre Klappe zu weit aufgerissen im Gegensatz zu ihren Taten. Und daran werden sie sich halt messen lassen müssen, während Funcom nun das erstes Addon für AoC raushaut schustert Mythic immer noch an der Basis rum. Funcom hatte so ziemlich das versauteste Release von allen, aber sie konnten das Ruder zumindest halbwegs wieder rumreissen. Und Mythic? Ausser dem genialen Marketing-Genie-Streich namens Free-Trial (die auch wahnsinnig viel Kohle einbringt) und great and awesome Patches für das Grundspiel wird da nicht mehr viel kommen.

Fazit: Man sollte sich nicht *zu weit* aus dem Fenster lehnen, geht selten gut.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> l wird da nicht mehr viel kommen.


 Ja, Prophet, du hast wieder gesprochen.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. Dezember 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> bei mehr und wenig hast du recht. Aber in WAR gibts keine gute Seite...


bei wow hätte ich dir sogar recht gegeben aber bei WAR gibt es eine gute, alleine Ordnung und Zerstörung sagt einemm sowas ja, auch wenn ordnung viele Fanatiker hat sind sie nicht böse


----------



## C0ntra (14. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> bei wow hätte ich dir sogar recht gegeben aber bei WAR gibt es eine gute, alleine Ordnung und Zerstörung sagt einemm sowas ja, auch wenn ordnung viele Fanatiker hat sind sie nicht böse



Die Ordnung ist eher weniger böse als die Zerstörung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei die Definition von Gut und Böse insbesondere bei Warhammer ansichtsache ist, wenn man es aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachtet.

Ein z.B. Dunkelelf würde sich nicht als böse bezeichnen, das was er tut ist "richtig" für ihn bzw. seine Natur.
Raubtiere sind ja auch nicht böse, nur weil sie mal einen Menschen anfallen.


----------



## Teal (14. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> bei wow hätte ich dir sogar recht gegeben aber bei WAR gibt es eine gute, alleine Ordnung und Zerstörung sagt einemm sowas ja, auch wenn ordnung viele Fanatiker hat sind sie nicht böse


Naja ich würde beispielsweise die Art und Weise wie die Hexenjäger mit dem "gemeinen" Volk umgeht auch nicht als "gut" bezeichnen. Das Warhammer-Universum ist einfach allgemein ziemlich düster, wobei das Chaos eben chaotisch böse ist, die Ordnung sind aber keinesfalls "Die Guten". Zwar eher, aber bei WAR gibt es eben diese Abstufung zwischen Schwarz und Weiß nicht. Der Übergang ist mehr fließend. Auch die netten Hochelfen haben z. B. jede Menge Dreck am Stecken... Eben genau das reizt mich an dieser Welt: Man weiß nie, wer einen als nächsten verraten wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (14. Dezember 2009)

Nur die Zwerge sind "gut". Weil Bier.


----------



## Teal (14. Dezember 2009)

Ok, die hatte ich gerade einfach vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür sind die Jungs betrunken so aufdringlich wie ein Rudel Alk-Touries auf dem Oktoberfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> bei wow hätte ich dir sogar recht gegeben aber bei WAR gibt es eine gute, alleine Ordnung und Zerstörung sagt einemm sowas ja, auch wenn ordnung viele Fanatiker hat sind sie nicht böse



Miiieeep! Falsch! Nehmen wir mal ein Zitat eines Hexenjägers:

„Dieses ärmliche einfache Volk - Zu ängstlich oder zu blöd um die Anstößigkeit und das Böse in ihren eigenen Reihen zu erkennen. Sie jammern und klagen über meine… kompromisslosen Praktiken, aber wer unter Euch vermag zu sagen, dass das Erhängen eines halben Dorfes ein zu hoher Preis ist, um mit Gewissheit sagen zu können, an diesem Tag die Verderbnis entblößt und ausgemerzt zu haben.“
– Ernst Traugott, Templer-Hexenjäger


Daran sollte man schon erkennen, dass die Ordnung NICHT gut ist!


----------



## Brummbör (14. Dezember 2009)

orcs und gobbos sind auch nicht böse. sind vielleicht bissl übermütig und wollen doch nur spielen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, Prophet, du hast wieder gesprochen.



naja wenn die an was grossem arbeiten würden wäre die werbemaschiene schon längst wieder angeworfen worden, allein schon um für bessere stimmung zu sorgen. für lotd wurde monate vorraus werbung gemacht. die letzten patche waren auch nicht der überhammer. total verbuggte haupfstädte nach über einem jahr zu fixen und das ganze als grosse überarbeitung anzupreisen ist schon bissl frech und der letzte patch war ein besserer hotfix. über den inhalt des kommenden patches halten sie sich auch ungewohnt bedeckt, bisher gabs da auch schon mit release des aktuellen patches einen ausblick drauf.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

stimmt und weil sie (lustigerweise seit dem Wechsel in der Führungsetage) nicht mehr mit unfertigen Dingen prahlen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Mythic nichts mehr am Spiel macht oder machen wird. Es heißt nur, das Jeff etwas dezenter an die Sache rangeht und nicht schon Werbung für eine Sache macht, wenn noch nichtmal das Konzept zu 100% abgeschlossen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab zum gut und böse mal ein eigenes Thema aufgemacht, da es ja Potenzial hat^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=135395


----------



## Boccanegra (14. Dezember 2009)

ich frage mich mit welchem Team da groß was gemacht werden soll ... die Kündigungen und das Zusperren der Creativ-Abteilung für WAR ist ja so lange nicht her.


----------



## xerkxes (14. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ich frage mich mit welchem Team da groß was gemacht werden soll ... die Kündigungen und das Zusperren der Creativ-Abteilung für WAR ist ja so lange nicht her.



Zugesperrt wurde "nur" die Qualitätssicherung (schon länger), die Kreativabteilung wurde reduziert. Da Mythic eine von vielen Firmen unter dem Banner von EA ist, wärs gut möglich, dass Leute beispielsweise von Bioware ausgeliehen werden und bei WAR mitprogrammieren. Sowas passiert tagtäglich auf der Welt.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

mal abgesehen davon, dass, wenn EA die ganze Creative abteilung von Mythic eingestampft hätte, sie auch gleich hätten WAR abschalten können. Das wär billiger gewesen.


----------



## C0ntra (14. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ich frage mich mit welchem Team da groß was gemacht werden soll ... die Kündigungen und das Zusperren der Creativ-Abteilung für WAR ist ja so lange nicht her.



Gibt es offizielle Statement, das es explizit die Kreativ-Abteilung getroffen hat und wenn ja, in welchem Umfang?
Oder ist es genauso ein halboffizielles Gerücht, wie mit dem Underdogsystem, das erst mit Step 2 anfängt zu wirken?


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Gibt es offizielle Statement, das es explizit die Kreativ-Abteilung getroffen hat und wenn ja, in welchem Umfang?
> Oder ist es genauso ein halboffizielles Gerücht, wie mit dem Underdogsystem, das erst mit Step 2 anfängt zu wirken?



Es gab nur eine zitierte Aussage soweit ich weiß. Wobei die im nachhinein auch dementiert wurde, so jedenfall im US Forum.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es gab nur eine zitierte Aussage soweit ich weiß. Wobei die im nachhinein auch dementiert wurde, so jedenfall im US Forum.


Wenn das wirklich wahr ist, sei es dahin gestellt, wäre es ja auch wirklich extrem blöd kuntzugeben : "hey Leute fast unsere ganze kreativ-Abteilung wurde gefeuert. Aber habt keine Angst wir schaffen das schon"


----------



## Boccanegra (14. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Gibt es offizielle Statement, das es explizit die Kreativ-Abteilung getroffen hat und wenn ja, in welchem Umfang?
> Oder ist es genauso ein halboffizielles Gerücht, wie mit dem Underdogsystem, das erst mit Step 2 anfängt zu wirken?


Es gibt Statements von Ex-Mitarbeitern. Und einen Artikel zu der ganzen Geschichte auf Broken Toys, dem Blog von Scott Jennings. Kurz: man muss wohl davon ausgehen, dass das eine Tatsache ist. Dass EA es nicht an die große Glocke hängt, ist ja wohl selbstverständlich.


----------



## C0ntra (14. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es gab nur eine zitierte Aussage soweit ich weiß. Wobei die im nachhinein auch dementiert wurde, so jedenfall im US Forum.



War das nicht nur vom Schwager eines Freundes eines gefeuerten Mitarbeiters?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> War das nicht nur vom Schwager eines Freundes eines gefeuerten Mitarbeiters?


Der Freund des Freundes meiner Cousine hat mir geflüstert dass WoW morgen abgeschaltet wird. 

Wenns ironie war, mein Fehler und ich stell mich schämend in die Ecke


----------



## C0ntra (14. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Der Freund des Freundes meiner Cousine hat mir geflüstert dass WoW morgen abgeschaltet wird.
> 
> Wenns ironie war, mein Fehler und ich stell mich schämend in die Ecke



Eine derart gesteigerte Ausführung muss wohl Ironie sein.

@*Boccanegra: *Nun lege mal deine Quelle offen, in dem Blog habe ich bloß die Meldung mit den 40% Entlassungen gefunden, was aber auch überall zu finden ist. Wenn es noch mehr gibt, dann sei doch so freundlich und verlinke es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Eine derart gesteigerte Ausführung muss wohl Ironie sein.


Dann gehe ich mal in meine Ecke, blos verstehe ich den Sinn der ironie da nicht, meinst du dass es ein unwichtiger Mitarbeiter war oder wie soll ich das interpretieren?


----------



## C0ntra (14. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich mal in meine Ecke, blos verstehe ich den Sinn der ironie da nicht, meinst du dass es ein unwichtiger Mitarbeiter war oder wie soll ich das interpretieren?



Es geht darum, das die Information, das die Kreativabteilung betroffen ist, um drei und mehr Ecken geht.
Genauso die wilden aber wohl absolut sicheren Informationen zum Underdogsystem, die sich als heiße Luft herausstellten.
Es sind schlicht keine verwertbaren Informationen und diese noch als Argument anzuführen ist mehr als unsachlich.


----------



## Peithon (14. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem letzten Patch ist doch kein einziges Problem, das Warhammer vorher hatte bzw. hat, gelöst bzw. angegangen worden. Ich weiß z. B. nicht, was so schwer daran die AOE-Angriffe anzupassen, sei es durch CD-Zeit, sei es durch geringern Schaden oder höhere AP-Kosten. Schon im T1 ist der Schaden der Caster ziemlich hoch. 

Da ich nun meistens im T1 auf Karak Norn unterwegs bin, kann ich auch sagen, dass im Nordland-RvR meistens eine Seite (oft die Zerstörung) so stark überlegen ist, dass die Gegenseite kaum Widerstand leisten kann. Eine Instanzierung der RvR-Gebiete würde den Spielspaß sicher steigern, wenn gewährleistet wäre, dass dadurch ausgeglichenere Kämpfe ablaufen würden. Damit meine ich keine Szenarien, in denen sich vielleicht mal 12 gegen 12 gegenüberstehen, sondern große epische Schlachten mit 50, 100 und mehr Spielern auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Brummbör (14. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> stimmt und weil sie (lustigerweise seit dem Wechsel in der Führungsetage) nicht mehr mit unfertigen Dingen prahlen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Mythic nichts mehr am Spiel macht oder machen wird. Es heißt nur, das Jeff etwas dezenter an die Sache rangeht und nicht schon Werbung für eine Sache macht, wenn noch nichtmal das Konzept zu 100% abgeschlossen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sie müssen nicht gleich prahlen aber jede spiele firma gibt nen ausblick auf kommende sachen sei es addon oder geplante gross patches. nur bei war kommt da absolut nichts. schon allein um spieler zu halten, rückkehrer zum wiedereinstieg zu bewegen und paar meldungen in der presse würden solche sachen nie komplett verschwiegen. das ganze geht auch ohne great und awesome.


----------



## Boccanegra (14. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> @*Boccanegra: *Nun lege mal deine Quelle offen, in dem Blog habe ich bloß die Meldung mit den 40% Entlassungen gefunden, was aber auch überall zu finden ist. Wenn es noch mehr gibt, dann sei doch so freundlich und verlinke es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein bisschen selber recherchieren wäre schon zumutbar. Es gab damals im Forum von Warhammer Alliance sogar eine Diskussion bzw. einen Link zu einer Diskussion von Devs bei Mythic ... bzw. gerade frisch gebackene Ex-Devs ... zu der ganzen Geschichte.

Ganz interessant ist auch zb. dieser Artikel aus "The Escapist": Casuality of Warhammer. Eine interessante Perspektive der Vorgänge bei Mythic vom Release bis zur ersten großen EA-Kündigungswelle im Februar. Muss wie eine Fahrt auf einer Hochschaubahn gewesen sein ... erst ganz hoch hinauf ... und dann der rasche Absturz in die Tiefe. Magen umdrehend.

Und was Jennings betrifft: jeder, der sich länger in der MMO-Szene rumtreibt und dabei auch über den deutschen bzw. dt-sprachigen Tellerrand schaut, weiß a) wer das ist, und b) dass er weiß, wovon er spricht bzw. schreibt. Der Mann ist so etwas wie ein MMO-Urgestein und eine seriöse Quelle für Hintergrundinfo. Jennings war früher übrigens selber bei Mythic, in DAOC-Zeiten, und hat daran mitgearbeitet.

Dessen ungeachtet: WAR wird es auf absehbare Zeit sicher weitergeben. Nur eben mit begrenzten Ressourcen. EA setzt sein Geld derzeit wohl auf andere Pferde, speziell Star Wars: The Old Republic. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob EA das Kunststück zuwege bringt, auch diese Lizenz in den Sand zu setzen.


----------



## Makalvian (14. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> sie müssen nicht gleich prahlen aber jede spiele firma gibt nen ausblick auf kommende sachen sei es addon oder geplante gross patches. nur bei war kommt da absolut nichts. schon allein um spieler zu halten, rückkehrer zum wiedereinstieg zu bewegen und paar meldungen in der presse würden solche sachen nie komplett verschwiegen. das ganze geht auch ohne great und awesome.



was ist den besser wir hören auf die com diesen monat hat diese Klasse das große Los, durch 2000 flame Threads im Forum geschafft und wird für kurze Zeit imba gemacht ?

oder 

Wir machen ein Herbstfest eure Char kriegt ein Bonbon ?

beide Beispiele sind nätürlich maßlos übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ihr habt recht, ich danke euch jedenfalls das ihr mehr wisst als die Firma selbst !

Mit den Drogen muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen... aber man kann wirklich jeden verstehen der sie nimmt wenn man sich das War Forum betrachtet...

Die Aussagen über die Klassenverständniss bezogen sich auf den Great and Awesome, weil es für mich keinen Unterschied gibt zwischen den Handlen anderer MMos Hersteller oder ihre Verfahrensweise.

Die Ausage über die selbsternannte Personalabteilung hier im Forum bezieht die vorherige genannte Personal-Politik.


----------



## Brummbör (14. Dezember 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> was ist den besser wir hören auf die com diesen monat hat diese Klasse das große Los, durch 2000 flame Threads im Forum geschafft und wird für kurze Zeit imba gemacht ?
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



wo weiss ich mehr als die firma selbst? wo hab ich was über klassen geschrieben? wo ist der bezug zu meinem text?
versuchs mal nüchtern denn drogen sind sicher nichts für dich.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ein bisschen selber recherchieren wäre schon zumutbar. Es gab damals im Forum von Warhammer Alliance sogar eine Diskussion bzw. einen Link zu einer Diskussion von Devs bei Mythic ... bzw. gerade frisch gebackene Ex-Devs ... zu der ganzen Geschichte.
> 
> Ganz interessant ist auch zb. dieser Artikel aus "The Escapist": Casuality of Warhammer. Eine interessante Perspektive der Vorgänge bei Mythic vom Release bis zur ersten großen EA-Kündigungswelle im Februar. Muss wie eine Fahrt auf einer Hochschaubahn gewesen sein ... erst ganz hoch hinauf ... und dann der rasche Absturz in die Tiefe. Magen umdrehend.
> 
> ...



In dem Artikel und in den beiden Blogspots aus WAR Alliance steht dennoch nichts verwertbares. Nur hochtrabende Artikel (wie der im escapist) oder Vermutung bzw Aussagen einiger Mitarbeiter. Wobei auch da maximal von Schätzungen und meist von gar keinen Werten gesprochen wird.

Aber ok.


----------



## Boccanegra (14. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> In dem Artikel und in den beiden Blogspots aus WAR Alliance steht dennoch nichts verwertbares. Nur hochtrabende Artikel (wie der im escapist) oder Vermutung bzw Aussagen einiger Mitarbeiter. Wobei auch da maximal von Schätzungen und meist von gar keinen Werten gesprochen wird.
> 
> Aber ok.


Wenn Mitarbeiter bzw. Ex-Mitarbeiter etwas über die Hintergründe bei Mythic bzw. EA auspacken, dann ist das schon von Belang und jedenfalls mehr als nur Gerüchte. Das muss man einfach akzeptieren.  

Der Artikel aus "The Escapist" ist nun wirklich nicht hochtrabend, sondern sogar ziemlich einfach und gut geschrieben. Schon interessant, wie dieser rasante Aufstieg von WAR und der dann leider ebenso rasche Abstieg von den Mythic-Leuten, also den Entwicklern, wahrgenommen wurde. Das muss schon ziemlich schmerzhaft sein, wenn die eigene Arbeit so den Bach runtergeht. Imo schade, dass Mythic von EA aufgekauft wurde. Ich schätze, die Leute in der EA-Chefetage sind vom gleichen Schlag wie Activisions Bob Kotick. Für mich sind das die echten Buh-Männer der Branche, denen es nur um Geld geht, so etwas wie "handwerklicher Stolz" ist denen absolut fremd. Daher ein verfrühter Start, einfach nur um vor LK in die Läden zu kommen. Hätten die Jungs ein Jahr länger Zeit gehabt, eine längere Testphase ... sie haben ja mit DAOC gezeigt, dass sie es können.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Dezember 2009)

Es gab doch letztens hier in diesem Forum genügend Links von Portfolios ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Mythic die jetzt auf Arbeitssuche sind. Dabei stellen sie auch ihre frühere Arbeit vor und tun das mit genügend Grafiken, die man aus WAR kennt.

Es wurde also niemand in der Kreativabteilung gefeuert, sondern jemand hat sich das alles nur ausgedacht, diese "fake-portfolios" Online gestellt, die Namen der Grafiker usw. erfunden um dann in diversen Foren darauf zu verweisen? Kommt mal in die Realität zurück. Es wurden bei Mythic sukzessive sehr sehr viele Leute entlassen im Verhältnis zum ursprünglichen Team und das spiegelt sich in der Weiterentwicklung des Spiels und wird sich auch in Zukunft (besonders was den Zeitfaktor angeht) noch deutlicher niederschlagen.

Aber es ist ja hier usus für alle unbequemen Dinge in jedem Thread erneut Beweise zu fordern, auch wenn diese längst mehrfach geposted wurden und von denselben Leuten auch damals schon grundlos oder mit abstrusen Verschwörungstheorien angezweifelt wurden. Als nächstes kommt wieder, dass es gar keinen Spielerschwund gab, die Zahlen nur Gerüchte sind usw.

Wieso sollten Ex-Mitarbeiter Sachen über die Lage oder ihre Erfahrung bei EA-Mythic erfinden? Damit würden sie nur sich selbst schaden, denn das steigert nicht gerade die Chancen am Arbeitsmarkt?
Wieso gibt es diese ganzen Aussagen von verschiedensten Ex-Mitarbeitern, Praktikanten usw.?
Wieso sickern "maintainence mode" Meldungen durch?

Bei HDRO und anderen MMOs hört man nichts dergleichen.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

Es geht nicht um die 40% Entlassungen, sondern darum, dass das GESAMTE Creative Team gefeuert sein soll. Das glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Nur darum geht es mir.


----------



## Miracolax (14. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es wurden bei Mythic sukzessive sehr sehr viele Leute entlassen im Verhältnis zum ursprünglichen Team und das spiegelt sich in der Weiterentwicklung des Spiels und wird sich auch in Zukunft (besonders was den Zeitfaktor angeht) noch deutlicher niederschlagen.


Deswegen muss man auch kein Prophet sein um halbwegs vermuten zu können das da wohl nicht mehr viel kommen wird....ausser den obligatorischen great and awesome Basicpatches natürlich (Bloom & HDR z.B. stand ja auf der Wunschliste ganz oben!) Blendet man die Realität allerdings konsequent aus, dann kommen auf jedenfall noch mindestens 3 Addons vor Ablauf des Jahres (oder war's 2010?) mit so einem great and awesome Content das man die nächsten 2 Jahre durchweg zu tun  hat.



> Als nächstes kommt wieder, dass es gar keinen Spielerschwund gab, die Zahlen nur Gerüchte sind usw.


Wusstest du das nicht? Das kommt doch alles nur von den anderen Spieleschmieden, die haben sich das ausgedacht...


----------



## epiphone2 (15. Dezember 2009)

Warum unterhaltet ihr euch eigendlich noch über WAR ? Jeder ders noch spielen will spielt es und die Leute die dem Spiel den Rücken zugekehrt haben, werden auch so schnell nicht wiederkommen... das ist doch so Latte ob in Zukunft noch was an Content kommen wird oder nicht ?!!?

 Schaut einfach mal wieviel deutsche server es noch gibt und wieviel davon auf Hoch stehen. Mehr braucht man zu dem Theme eigendlich nicht sagen und ob sich das für einen persönlich lohnt ein sterbendes MMO zu spielen, da kann ja wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. Dezember 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Schaut einfach mal wieviel deutsche server es noch gibt und wieviel davon auf Hoch stehen.



Es gibt noch 2 deutsche Server (Erengrad braucht man ja gar nicht mehr erwähnen) und Drakenwald steht zu Primetime des öfteren auf ''hoch''. Solange auf dem eigenen Server noch genug los ist um Spaß zu haben, ists egal ob der Server auf ''hoch'' oder ''Mittel'' steht. Das sich das Spiel nicht mehr allzulänge hält dürfte klar sein. Mir macht's auf jeden Fall Spaß und sollte es irgendwann untergehen, dann ists halt so.


----------



## Archonlord (15. Dezember 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Warum unterhaltet ihr euch eigendlich noch über WAR ? Jeder ders noch spielen will spielt es und die Leute die dem Spiel den Rücken zugekehrt haben, werden auch so schnell nicht wiederkommen... das ist doch so Latte ob in Zukunft noch was an Content kommen wird oder nicht ?!!?
> 
> Schaut einfach mal wieviel deutsche server es noch gibt und wieviel davon auf Hoch stehen. Mehr braucht man zu dem Theme eigendlich nicht sagen und ob sich das für einen persönlich lohnt ein sterbendes MMO zu spielen, da kann ja wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



japp so sehe ich das auch.. ..nur das ewige unrealistische anzweifeln mit dem "sterben" zwickt einen manchmal als vorrausschauender realist..

..mag ja sein ,dass das sterben noch 1-2 jahre anhält, aber wer es komplett abstreitet ..sieht die fakten nicht und ignoriert bewusst die ganzen trauerfälle der letzten jahre aka Tabula Rasa ,Matrix online etc. ..wo es bestimmt die gleichen leugner gab


----------



## Makalvian (15. Dezember 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Warum unterhaltet ihr euch eigendlich noch über WAR ? Jeder ders noch spielen will spielt es und die Leute die dem Spiel den Rücken zugekehrt haben, werden auch so schnell nicht wiederkommen... das ist doch so Latte ob in Zukunft noch was an Content kommen wird oder nicht ?!!?
> 
> Schaut einfach mal wieviel deutsche server es noch gibt und wieviel davon auf Hoch stehen. Mehr braucht man zu dem Theme eigendlich nicht sagen und ob sich das für einen persönlich lohnt ein sterbendes MMO zu spielen, da kann ja wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Kann man so stehen lassen, bis auf die Ausage das dieses Mmo sterben wird, weil das kann niemand von euch einschätzen. Die Vergangenheit zeigt auch genug das selbst kleiner Spiele weiter betrieben werden, sei es in abgespeckter Version und somit geringeren Kosten  oder dergleichen. 

Ich frage mich persönlichen nur immer noch, warum die immer wiederkehrenden Schreihälse mit ihrem "Jetzt stribt WAR" Parohlen, ihre Lebensaufgabe darin sehen ein SPIEL schlecht oder sogar tot zu reden. Es mag ja jeden selbst überlassen sein wie er seine Freizeit gestaltet, aber es ist dennoch witzig mit welcher Energie und welchen Zeitaufwand Menschen sich hinter eine Sache klemmen die ihnen nicht gefällt und sie dennoch nicht anderen gestatten wollen an dieser Sache Freude zu haben.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Dezember 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> japp so sehe ich das auch.. ..nur das ewige unrealistische anzweifeln mit dem "sterben" zwickt einen manchmal als vorrausschauender realist..
> 
> ..mag ja sein ,dass das sterben noch 1-2 jahre anhält, aber wer es komplett abstreitet ..sieht die fakten nicht und ignoriert bewusst die ganzen trauerfälle der letzten jahre aka Tabula Rasa ,Matrix online etc. ..wo es bestimmt die gleichen leugner gab



stimmt als vorrausschauender REALIST der behauptet, das WoW schon seit release Bloom hat /facepalm

DAoC läuft noch, hatte zur Hochzeit nicht mal 500k Spieler und jetzt ca 50k Spieler. Und selbst dafür kommen noch Patches. Aber ja, die Realisten, die die Zukunft so gut abschätzen können. Wie unsere 5 Wirtschaftsweisen und die Börsenmakler und die Immobilienhändler. Sie hatten ja alle so recht... not.


----------



## Miracolax (15. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> DAoC läuft noch, hatte zur Hochzeit nicht mal 500k Spieler und jetzt ca 50k Spieler. Und selbst dafür kommen noch Patches. Aber ja, die Realisten, die die Zukunft so gut abschätzen können.



Die Diskussion ging ja auch nicht um *Patches*, sondern um evtl. Addons. Und da wird wohl in naher (evtl. ferner) Zukunft vermutlich nichts kommen. Wenn doch, dann sicher nicht gleich morgen. Natürlich schieben sie Patches nach, die sind aber in erster Line für die Basis (oder auch das *Grundspiel*)! Auch ging es nicht darum WAR totzureden. [speculation on] Kann sein das es wie DAoC noch länger läuft, kann aber auch sein das EA nächstes Jahr den Hahn zudreht. [/speculation off]


----------



## xerkxes (16. Dezember 2009)

AoC hat uns gelehrt, dass Addons zu den unterwartetsten Zeiten und Umständen angekündigt werden können. Wenn EA noch etwas an Warhammer liegt, wird auch irgendwann ein Addon kommen. EA fackelt normalerweise nicht lange aber Warhammer läuft trotzdem noch.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ging ja auch nicht um *Patches*, sondern um evtl. Addons. Und da wird wohl in naher (evtl. ferner) Zukunft vermutlich nichts kommen. Wenn doch, dann sicher nicht gleich morgen. Natürlich schieben sie Patches nach, die sind aber in erster Line für die Basis (oder auch das *Grundspiel*)! Auch ging es nicht darum WAR totzureden. [speculation on] Kann sein das es wie DAoC noch länger läuft, kann aber auch sein das EA nächstes Jahr den Hahn zudreht. [/speculation off]



Naja, was bei WAR vor allem auffällt ist, dass der meiste "Content" (die fehlenden Klassen, Länder der Toten etc.) relativ früh nachgeschoben wurde, Dinge, die schon lange geplant waren aber für den Release einfach nicht fertig wurden. 

Ich bleibe dabei, dass es seither wenig Neues gab und in Zukunft die Frequenz für "neues" deutlich geringer wird. Egal wie sehr man die Patchnotes streckt, seit Juni gab es keinen "Content" mehr. Es wurd getweakt und verbessert und die Performance wurde gesteigert usw. doch "Content" der aus der Kreativabteilung kommen würde hat man kaum noch gesehen.


----------



## Miracolax (16. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass es seither wenig Neues gab und in Zukunft die Frequenz für "neues" deutlich geringer wird. Egal wie sehr man die Patchnotes streckt, seit Juni gab es keinen "Content" mehr. Es wurd getweakt und verbessert und die Performance wurde gesteigert usw. doch "Content" der aus der Kreativabteilung kommen würde hat man kaum noch gesehen.


Mein Reden, nix anderes wollte ich damit sagen!


----------



## Pymonte (16. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass es seither wenig Neues gab und in Zukunft die Frequenz für "neues" deutlich geringer wird. Egal wie sehr man die Patchnotes streckt, seit Juni gab es keinen "Content" mehr. Es wurd getweakt und verbessert und die Performance wurde gesteigert usw. doch "Content" der aus der Kreativabteilung kommen würde hat man kaum noch gesehen.



Nicht, dass das a) etwas schlechtes wäre und das du b) das selber früher immer gefordert hast. Anstatt neuen Content lieber erstmal die größten Problemquellen beseitigen. Soll Mythic dass nun einfach durchziehen und dann auf einem stabilen Fundament bauen, als wieder "Content" nachzuschieben, den dann doch keiner will usw


----------



## OldboyX (16. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nicht, dass das a) etwas schlechtes wäre und das du b) das selber früher immer gefordert hast. Anstatt neuen Content lieber erstmal die größten Problemquellen beseitigen. Soll Mythic dass nun einfach durchziehen und dann auf einem stabilen Fundament bauen, als wieder "Content" nachzuschieben, den dann doch keiner will usw



Da hast du teilweise Recht. Mein Argument war aber eher, dass sie lieber anfangs das Grundspiel hätten verbessern sollen (wobei verbessern das falsche Wort ist, es war einfach nicht ansatzweise fertig) oder später releasen. Dann hätte man nicht so viele Spieler verloren und hätte auch heute noch den Großteil seiner Kreativabteilung sowie der sonstigen Mitarbeiter und könnte auch guten Content nachschieben ohne dabei ein gewisses Qualitätsniveau zu verlieren...

Die Diskussion, dass meiner Meinung nach falsche Prioritäten gesetzt wurden und man deshalb in der jetzigen Situation ist ist eine andere, als die Diskussion was eben in der jetzigen Situation noch möglich ist und was nicht.

Nun kann man klarerweise keine Wunder mehr wirken und muss mit den limitierten Mitteln bestmöglich arbeiten und hoffen, dass man Kunden dazugewinnen kann um die Spirale von sinkenden Spielerzahlen / Teamverkleinerung irgendwann vielleicht umkehren zu können:

Mehr Spieler > Mehr Geld > Team vergrößeren > Mehr Möglichkeiten für Veränderungen, Updates, Content usw.

Ansonsten "stirbt" WAR vor sich hin und damit meine ich nicht, dass es bald abgeschalten wird.

PS: Dabei einen Riesen wie EA mit sehr gewinnorientierter Geschäftsphilosophie im Nacken zu haben ist wohl keine große Hilfe in diesem Unterfangen. WAR müsste schon "sehr erfolgreich" sein damit EA nochmal in das Projekt "investiert".


----------



## Pymonte (16. Dezember 2009)

ja, aber EA hätte nie mehr Zeit ins Spiel investiert. Aber jetzt werden sie es auch nicht einfach abschieben. Ich denke eher, dass sie WAR nun eine Gnadenfrist gegeben haben. Je nachdem wie sich das Spiel in der Zeit entwickelt wird es danach entweder auf Sparflamme gestellt oder nochmal versorgt werden. So ähnlich wirds auch bei AoC gelaufen sein. Wenn wir die dortigen Zeiträume anschauen, dann dürften so 1,5 Jahre bis zur finalen Entscheidung angemessen sein. Danach hat AoC sein Addon angekündigt und lief im Allgemeinen schon recht gut. Je nachdem, wie sich WAR noch etabliert könnte es auch so laufen. Ist natürlich nur Spekulation. Aber eine finale Entscheidung über WAR ist noch nicht gefallen, sonst würde es anders laufen (maybe fällt die Entscheidung über WAR auch Ende diesen Quartals, daher vielleicht auch die Funkstille. Man hofft jetzt auf Geldmittel und will schauen, was die Zukunft bringen kann.)

Aber das sind alles nur Vermutungen und nur EA/Mythic wissen vermutlich die Wahrheit.


----------



## Casp (16. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Aber jetzt werden sie es auch nicht einfach abschieben. Ich denke eher, dass sie WAR nun eine Gnadenfrist gegeben haben.



Sicher? Auf mich macht die momentane Patch-Politik gerade eher genau den Eindruck, dass das Spiel größtenteils abgeschrieben wurde und nurnoch versucht wird, so viel Geld wie möglich zu "retten", soll heißen möglichst viele Spieler mit möglichst wenig Aufwand am Spiel halten. 
Die letzten Patches haben keine Änderungen gebracht, das Underdog-System ist lächerlich und total undurchdacht (kennen die ihr Spiel überhaupt?) und ganz wichtig: Es gibt keine klaren Ansagen über zukünftige große Patches. Es wird kein Wort über bedeutende Pläne verloren, nichts zu derben Änderungen, neuen Gebieten usw. gesagt, abgesehen von den wirklich gelungenen Events.

Ich möchte WAR nicht totreden, bin selbst Spieler der ersten Stunde, aber für mich ist diese Tatsache nicht von der Hand zu weisen... und solange nichts an den täglichen Hauptstadtbelagerungen geändert wird, werde ich meinen Account nicht verlängern. 

Lasse mir gerne widersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Dezember 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Sicher? Auf mich macht die momentane Patch-Politik gerade eher genau den Eindruck, dass das Spiel größtenteils abgeschrieben wurde und nurnoch versucht wird, so viel Geld wie möglich zu "retten", soll heißen möglichst viele Spieler mit möglichst wenig Aufwand am Spiel halten.
> Die letzten Patches haben keine Änderungen gebracht, das Underdog-System ist lächerlich und total undurchdacht (kennen die ihr Spiel überhaupt?) und ganz wichtig: Es gibt keine klaren Ansagen über zukünftige große Patches. Es wird kein Wort über bedeutende Pläne verloren, nichts zu derben Änderungen, neuen Gebieten usw. gesagt, abgesehen von den wirklich gelungenen Events.
> 
> Ich möchte WAR nicht totreden, bin selbst Spieler der ersten Stunde, aber für mich ist diese Tatsache nicht von der Hand zu weisen... und solange nichts an den täglichen Hauptstadtbelagerungen geändert wird, werde ich meinen Account nicht verlängern.
> ...


'
Das so undurchdachte Underdog System wird sogar im offiziellen Forum gelobt und ich kenne kaum Spieler, die es schlecht finden. Wenn sie WAR nur auf Sparflamme fahren würden, dann hätte es 1.3.3 nie gegeben. Zu viel Aufwand, zu wenig Nutzen. Aus rein marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht hätte man dann nämlich WAR bei V 1.3.2 lassen können. Und auch der Launch in Asien wird wohl kaum vorbereitet werden, wenn sie dann wieder alles abstoßen.


----------



## Churchak (16. Dezember 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ..mag ja sein ,dass das sterben noch 1-2 jahre anhält, aber wer es komplett abstreitet ..sieht die fakten nicht und ignoriert bewusst die ganzen trauerfälle der letzten jahre aka Tabula Rasa ,Matrix online etc. ..wo es bestimmt die gleichen leugner gab


da fragt man sich schon obs Leute gibt denen einer abgeht wenn endlich wieder nen MMO abgeschaltet wird oder ob die nen 1000er in irgend nem Wetttopf liegen haben und sich nun freun das sie ihn endlich ausgezahlt bekommen da sie endlich nach  Jahren recht behalten haben,mit ihrem Orakelspruch ala "ABC ist bald Tot!!!" 
Im übrigen gibt es da diesen Satz " Das Sterben beginnt mit der Geburt"  von daher erzählt ihr Nasen mal weiter eure Grütze und spekuliert darüber wann WAR abgeschaltet wird bis es so weit ist (mit meinem sterben und dem von WAR) mach ich persönlich das beste draus und hab Spass dabei(im RL und in WAR).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (17. Dezember 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich möchte WAR nicht totreden, bin selbst Spieler der ersten Stunde, aber für mich ist diese Tatsache nicht von der Hand zu weisen... und solange nichts an den täglichen Hauptstadtbelagerungen geändert wird, werde ich meinen Account nicht verlängern.
> 
> Lasse mir gerne widersprechen
> 
> ...



Die Hauptstadtbelagerungen finden aber gleichmäßig auf beiden Seiten statt und es ist kein Dauergefarme x-mal am Tag mehr. 
Ich finde das Underdogsystem ist viel mehr als ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, als Feature hätte es nur eher kommen müssen aber es funktioniert so, wie es soll und das ist gut. 
Das ändert inhaltlich nichts an der T4 Kampagne aber von der Mechanik her, wie häufig Stadtbelagerungen ablaufen, wirkt es einschränkend ohne es jedoch unmöglich zu machen eine Stadt wiederholt anzugreifen. Es gestaltet sich nur stetig schwieriger.


----------



## Miracolax (17. Dezember 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> da fragt man sich schon obs Leute gibt denen einer abgeht wenn endlich wieder nen MMO abgeschaltet wird oder ob die nen 1000er in irgend nem Wetttopf liegen haben und sich nun freun das sie ihn endlich ausgezahlt bekommen da sie endlich nach  Jahren recht behalten haben,mit ihrem Orakelspruch ala "ABC ist bald Tot!!!"
> Im übrigen gibt es da diesen Satz " Das Sterben beginnt mit der Geburt"  von daher erzählt ihr Nasen mal weiter eure Grütze und spekuliert darüber wann WAR abgeschaltet wird bis es so weit ist (mit meinem sterben und dem von WAR) mach ich persönlich das beste draus und hab Spass dabei(im RL und in WAR).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kleiner, komm mal wieder runter. Es will dir keiner deine Barbie wegnehmen und durch einen Teddy ersetzen. Hier findet eine relativ vernünftige Diskussion statt, nix mehr und nix weniger. Gehst du die ganzen "Nasen" drüben im Offi-Forum auch so an? Ach nee, dort _könnte_ man ja gebannt werden und wüsste nix mit der temporären vielen Freizeit auf einmal anzufangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: ich hab auch das beste (sogar das allerbeste) daraus gemacht, hab dem Support geschrieben und die Löschung aller persönl. Daten incl. Account verlangt. Hat keine 48h gedauert! Geht doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (17. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Blub Blub



Du und "vernünftige Diskussion" ?  
Das kannst du gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (17. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> bla bla


Stimmt, wenn immer nur dieselben hohlen und abgedroschenen "WAR ist ja so toll, war noch nie schlecht und überhaupt ist alles nur flamen und nicht wahr" Phrasen von einigen kommen kann man in der Tat nicht vernünftig diskutieren. Tut mir leid, hatte mich vertan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Offi-Forum kannst doch "vernünftig" diskutieren dank allgegenwärtiger Bann-Gefahr, du musst dir doch hier nicht all das Böse und die ganze Flamerei antun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Nicht immer gleich von sich auf andere schliessen, soll manchmal ganz gut sein.


----------



## Churchak (17. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Hier findet eine relativ vernünftige Diskussion statt, nix mehr und nix weniger.


Hase deine Auffassung von so was unterscheidet ich offensichtlich meilenweit von meiner.Was ich hier sehe ist die seit einem Jahr 100 Fach geführte  "Haha ich hab es gewusst WAR ist bald tot!!!123elf" Argumentation von dir und paar andern "Helden" .
Aber deiner überzogenen Reaktion nach hab ich ja bei dir nen Nerv getroffen (jaja du wirst es nun gleich wieder abstreiten und nur mit den üblichen 0815 Beleidigungen aufwarten also wie immer ^^ ).
Aber naja Schnuffelpuffel so kennt man dich ja.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Miracolax schrieb:


> btw: Nicht immer gleich von sich auf andere schliessen, soll manchmal ganz gut sein.


"sagte er zum Spiegel."   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (17. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn immer nur dieselben hohlen und abgedroschenen "WAR ist ja so toll, war noch nie schlecht und überhaupt ist alles nur flamen und nicht wahr" Phrasen von einigen kommen kann man in der Tat nicht vernünftig diskutieren. Tut mir leid, hatte mich vertan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wird ja immer besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du solltest versuchen das aufzuschnappen, was auch in den Beiträgen steht und dir keine "hohlen und abgedroschenen Phrasen" einbilden.

Give it a try!


----------



## Kranak90 (17. Dezember 2009)

Echt traurig das sich die Leute in den meisten Themen immer irgendwann gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen müsen.


----------



## Miracolax (17. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du solltest versuchen das aufzuschnappen, was auch in den Beiträgen steht und dir keine "hohlen und abgedroschenen Phrasen" einbilden.


Nun, da kommt ja von dieser Fraktion nichts weiter, dazu muss man sich noch nicht mal gross die Mühe machen sich was einzubilden...Hab's probiert, und jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (17. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Hab's probiert, und jetzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt dürft ihr weiter darum streiten wer Recht hat oder warten bis ein Mod dieses gezanke löscht. In ein paar Tagen kann eh niemand euren streit mehr lesen und das Thema ist gegessen. Alternativ könnte ein Mod hier auch zumachen, aber dann geht das Gezanke in anderen Threads weiter.


----------



## Firun (17. Dezember 2009)

Spam und Offtopic gelöscht, ihr wisst warum also bleibt bitte freundlich und sachlich beim Therma, danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Warhammer Freunde, 
es ist keine halbe Stunde her da habe ich hier schon einmal darauf hingwiesen das ihr *bitte freundlich und sachlich bleiben sollt*,
jetzt habe ich wieder einen haufen Spam und Offtopic gedöns löschen, und eine Verwarnung rausschreiben müssen, das hier ist jetzt die letzte Warnung, bleib beim Thema oder hier ist zu, danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## C0ntra (17. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Für einige gibt es doch keine Mißstände, sind doch alles nur Flames und schlechtreden. Wenn HDR/Bloom z.B. als *die Option* herausgestellt wird (obwohl es an der Basis noch genug Baustellen gibt) fällt einem nix mehr dazu ein...und wenn sich jemand erdreistet und sagt das in WAR *vermutlich* nix neues mehr passieren wird (aus diversen Gründen) ist das pure Schlechtmacherei und so, schon klar.



ROMAN-ALARM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Grafik hat überhaupt nichts mit dem T4 Inhalt oder Bug-Fixes zu tun, das sind unterschiedliche Abteilungen. Aber genau damit fängt es schon wieder an, es wird gemeckert ohne zu wissen, ob man an der richtigen Stelle meckert. Die Grafikverbesserung ist gut, auch wenn daran noch was getan werden muss, da es nicht überall wie gewollt funktioniert.
Diese "Baustellen" werden aber nicht von Grafikern angegangen aber das tust nicht nur du übersehen.
Das "vermutlich nix neues" kommen wird ist schlicht überflüssig. 
Es sind Vermutungen, die wir nicht beantworten können und als Ex-Spieler halte ich es für mehr als fragwürdig, das man sich darüber Gedanken macht. 
Es dann noch jedem vorzuhalten und zu meinen, man sehe die Probleme nicht, ist gelogen.
Warum dieses "Schlechtmacherei" von Ex-Spielern so widersinnig ist, wurde schon dutzend mal gesagt aber offenbar scheint es manchem Spaß zu bereiten. 
Mit schlicher Kritik und Reflexion, ob die eigene Kritik in der Form angebracht ist, hat das nichts zu tun (Stichwort: Chosen nerf im offiziellem Forum und das gejammer darüber, dass die eigene Klasse plötzlich kaputt sei).
Bei Underdog System ist es genauso, es ist eine positive, wünschenswerte Verbesserung (auch wenn die Dauer-City-Raids nicht gewesen wären) aber auch da finden sich wieder Nörgler, die meinen es bringt nichts und die Festungen hätten so drin bleiben sollen wie sie waren - am besten noch ohne Spieler-Cap - und es weiterhin der tatenlosen Seite (oftmals sind sie nämlich nicht unterlegen!) ermöglichen, erfolgreich zu deffen.

Wie war es direkt nach Einführung des Systema auf Drakenwald? Einer fragte im Ratschlagschat, warum die Ordnung bei -1 oder -2 steht, obwohl man doch vermeintlich über Monate unterlegen ist. Wenn man immer in Unterzahl spielt und verliert wird es frustrierend und ich kann diesbezüglich Abokündigungen nachvollziehen. Wenn aber die Hälfte der Fraktion im PvE unterwegs ist oder leechend im KL steht und die andere Hälfe deshalb im RvR chancenlos ist, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.

Ich bin nun schon eine Weile im T4 und es macht mir ungeachtet bekannter Baustellen Spaß. 
Wenn nun der Flugmeister zur Hälfte aus seinem Gyrocopter fällt, weil da irgendwas fehlerhaft ist, dann lässt es mich schmunzeln. Davon geht die Welt nicht unter und auch nicht, wenn in AD die SFZ buggy sind und nicht getappt werden können oder die Zone crashed. 
Könnte auch daran liegen, wie man an ein Spiel ran geht. 
Sprüche wie "es fehlt der T4 Content" kann ich ebenso nicht nachvollziehen, schon der Begriff "Endcontent" ist mir zuwider, weil Inhalte durchgespielt werden wollen, mit der anschließenden Forderung nach neuen Inhalten.
Für mich ist aber nicht ein bestimmtes RvR-Gebiet, ein bestimmter Gegenstand oder eine Instanz der Inhalt, sondern das RvR an sich und das kann ich unbegrenzt und im Detail immer wieder neu erleben.


----------



## Casp (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Underdog-System bringt ernsthaft was?!
Das wirkt doch quasi erst ab Phase2, und so weit kommt es doch nur selten, gerade ohne Verteidiger.


----------



## pulla_man (17. Dezember 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Das Underdog-System bringt ernsthaft was?!
> Das wirkt doch quasi erst ab Phase2, und so weit kommt es doch nur selten, gerade ohne Verteidiger.



nein es wirkt sofort. sprich sobald die stadt angegriffen wird gibt es einen underdog punkt


----------



## Talmir (17. Dezember 2009)

also ich muss nun auch mal was schreiben


also mal zu unseren "hellsehern" die im prinzip seit release von WAR prophezeihen das WAR bald endet usw. . . .

leutz ich liebe euch denn jeder beitrag von euch den ich lese rettet mir den tag immer mehr. (bauchmuskelkater inbegriffen)

ich hab die mitleren seiten nicht durchgelesen, da wohl wieder fast nur flames usw zu lesen sind. 

darum back to topic:

ich spiele WAR nun seit kurz nach anfang der betaphase und hab schon so einige änderungen miterlebt. ich hab so viele burgen erobert das ichs nich mehr zählen mag. ganz geschweige wieviel gegner ich im rvr erledigt hab.

daher meine meinung ob es sich lohnt wieder WAR anzufangen:

will man gutes rvr erleben von lvl 1 bis 40 (ich schreib hier lvl hin, da nich jeder unbedingt wissen muss was t1 bis t4 ist) so ist man in WAR auf jeden fall nicht falsch.
kann man sich mit dem system anfreunden und ist mit der spielmechanik nicht auf kriegsfuss so kann man auf jeden fall sehr viel spass daran haben.

ich spiel nun auf Drakenwald und freu mich darauf nach der arbeit meinen rechner einschalten zu können und mit meiner ally ins t4 zu ziehen.

als neuer spieler finde ich ist es am klügsten sich eine gilde mit grosser ally zu suchen ( Die Volksfront mit ihrer ally Wächter des Lichts).
wir raiden seit montag wieder täglich und es macht einen rieesen spass. das gilt halt nur für den, der auch order spielen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das underdog system bringt mehr vorteile für das spiel als es manche bis jetzt begreifen.

die klassen sind im grossen und ganzen nicht schlecht. ich bitte an daran zu denken das andere spiele jahre für halbwegs balance gebraucht haben bzw manche spiele es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft haben.

ich geh jetzt in rvr. bin schon fällig da ich kt leiter bin.

so long Bergi


----------



## Virthu (17. Dezember 2009)

mal etwas anderes.

es gibt für die US version wieder diese 10 tage testaktion für leute mit inaktiven accounts: 
http://www.warhammeronline.com/call_to_arms/re-enlist.php

ist das bei uns auch aktiv, kommt das noch oder nicht?


----------



## Peithon (17. Dezember 2009)

Das Underdog-System bewirkt doch im Grunde nur, dass die überlegene Seite so lange ausloggt, bis ihre Punkte wieder abgebaut werden. Die Kämpfe werden dadurch nicht verbessert. Es hilft der unterlegenen Seite, den letzten Raid des Tages durchzudrücken und an gute Ausrüstung zu kommen, die überlegene Seite muss nun nur mehr Zeit einkalkulieren. Man kann die Instanz-IDs natürlich auch auf 14 Tage anheben, dann bleiben die Spieler natürlich noch länger bei der Stange...

In meinen Augen nichts, womit sich neue Spieler anlocken lassen.

Außerdem weiß man ja nun, dass an keinem Addon gearbeitet wird. Also wird es vermutlich in den nächsten 365 Tagen keinen neuen Content geben...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde staune, dass Underdogsystem das Problem im T4 ändert. Das Problem ist doch eher, die Entwicklung vom RVR. Wenn eine Seite unterlegen ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, macht es ihn kein Spaß. Naja und da zocken sie net mehr gehen PVE oder twinken. Die andere Seite in der Überzahl hat nun keine Lust mehr nur PVE Mobs zu erschlagen und verliert auch die Lust und dann gehen viele von denn ins Lower Tier und machen dort RVR. Das Problem ist jetzt werden die weniger und es kann eines Tages passieren, dass halt Leute auf der Vorher Unterlegen Seite da Ruder in die Hand nehmen und dann läuft es bei den wieder an, die andere Seite hat aber kein Bock mehr und merkt das nicht sofort. Naja und dann kann es wieder anders rum gehen und hin und her. Das Problem, es besteht eben kein anreiz wirklich im RVR aktiv mit zu kämpfen, außer man mag eben das Zerg PVP und das Battlegroundfealing. Dann ist es super und man fühlt sich wohl. Nur ist das Problem das Underdogsystem ändert nicht die ÜBerzahl unterzahl oder gibt einer Seite dabei wirklich Vorteile. Das Underdogsystem, wie es jetzt ist, ist nichts weiter als eine Reaktion auf ihre Festungsabschaffung. Da auf einigen Servern die Städte dauer brannten und niemand bock hatte, dort noch was zu machen. Das Underdogsystem ist nicht das, was sie mal versprochen hatten oder ihre Lösung auf Unbalanced Server. Es ist eine Reaktion auf die Abschaffung der Festung und keine echte Idee für Alternativen. 

Ich meine als Übergangsystem ist sowas alle mal gut, aber nicht nach über 1 Jahr. Meine haben die eigentlich von DAoC gelernt oder ihrer Community? Meine wenn sie ien Schritt weiter gehen im nächsten Patch, der sehr bald kommen sollte, dann ist es super. Aber bis jetzt war es oft so, dass es nur bei einer Änderung bleibt. Meine balanced nerf Patch wurde ja auch net weiter verfeinert und mal weiter gemacht an Mastery der Klassen etc. oder Änderung der Stats ... das wollten die alles mal machen. Klar haben andere MMOs nicht besser angefangn. Aber Mythic hatte Erfahrung und das sollte man auch mal sehen. Ist nicht so das WAR ihr erstes MMO ist, mit RVR content. Sondern eigentlich ihr zweites und damit hätte es von Fehlern aus dem alten, Neuerung von anderen MMOs und Optionen auf die Zukunft starten können und müssen.

Meine wie gesagt, wer wegen Perfomance afugehört hat. Einfach Trial ziehen und mal wieder probieren. Meine die Leute lassen sich für WAR begeistern. Aber Leute die wegen fehlenden PVP/RVR Endgame Contetn aufgehört haben, werden denk ich nur 1 Monat spaß haben und dann werden sie es nicht verlängern. Denn dort hat sich nie wirklich was getan, immer nur in Details und teilweise unwichtigen Dingen. Die 2. Rampe ist eigentlich ja nett gemeint, aber warum keine Kriegsmaschinen? Zerstörbare Wallsektionen, Sturmleitern etc. 
Genau so das Underdogsystem. Meine da hätte man neben diesem System gleich noch paar andere Dinge anpassen können. Bos im Allgemein vielleicht mal aufpeppen, Burgen ändern, Festungen wieder einfügen in dem sie der Verteidigen Seite Vorteile geben so lange sie stehen etc. Man hätte eben viel mehr machen können als nur Bissel Zeit ändern. 
Da fehlt eben was. So als hätten sie was gewollt, es nicht so hinbekommen und verkaufen jetzt das Zeitsystem als Lösung. Wie eben Balanced PAtch, wo sie ja erst Widerstand geändert hatten etc. und dann ging es nicht auf und naja Schaden runter.

Wie gesagt das System ist weder lange überlegt, noch groß getestet (geht ja auch schlecht) Also hätte man es vor locker 1 Jahr bringen können und es hätte nicht viel arbeit gebraucht. Wenn Zeit der Faktor bei WAR sein soll, dann ist es eben Zeit. Nur dann richtig aufgezogen.


----------



## Shaft13 (18. Dezember 2009)

Logge nur noch sporadisch ein.Weil mir der ganze Altdorf Schwachsinn nicht zusagt. Im Gegenteil, ich zum kotzen finde.

Gestern also kurz eingeloggt, Patch gezogen und Rapportfenster gesehen. Nette Idee, aber nicht funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Also selber hingeflogen zum Brennpunkt. Aber Ordis wieder von Destroübermacht geschlagen, Reikland loggt 3 Minuten später: Willkommen in Altdorf.

Ausgeloggt.

Sorry, das Spiel ist im Moment einfach nur scheisse für Leute,die nicht Altdorfgeil sind. Das Underdogsystem bewirkt doch absolut gar nichts. Was ändert sich denn jetzt mit dem Underdogsystem? Um nach Altdort gelangen gar nicht. Da stehen die Destros am Tag dreimal drin und was ändert sich diesbezüglich? Nichts. Schritt 2 wird davon nur beeinflusst (Schritt 1 eventuell auch).

Altdorf oder UV Raids waren mal was besonderes.Ein seltenes Ereignis,was woran man dann auch gerne mal Teilnahm, auch wenn es eher PvE war. Durch Wegfall der Festung sind Altdorf Raids sowas von normal und häufig geworden,das viele direkt danach ausloggen,weil es einfach nur stinklangweilig ist.

Man kann alle 5 Tage nach Lost Vale, aber 100 mal nach Altdorf in der Zeit. Das sagt schon alles.

Wie gesagt, gestenr war wieder gutes Beispiel. Auf Carroburg eingeloggt, nach 5 Minuten Altdorfdeff angesagt, direkt wieder ausgeloggt.
Also Altdorfraids noch was seltenes waren, wäre mir das nie eingefallen. Da wäre ich schon geblieben um das Destropack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder aus meiner Stadt rauszuwerfen. Mittlerweile dürften Destros mehr Zeit in Altdorf verbringen als die meisten Ordis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (18. Dezember 2009)

nun ja aus Drakenwaldordersicht schauts imo anders aus,da ist es sogar ganz praktich wenn der Nachmittagsdestrozerg 16-18 uhr ad lockt so hat mans dann zur PT bissel leichter und steht 22-23 Uhr UV. Naja ok UV ist ned spannender als AD aber das Schmuckstück ist wenigstens noch brauchbar für einen wenn mans den irgednwann erwürfelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (18. Dezember 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> [...]
> Sorry, das Spiel ist im Moment einfach nur scheisse für Leute,die nicht Altdorfgeil sind. Das Underdogsystem bewirkt doch absolut gar nichts. Was ändert sich denn jetzt mit dem Underdogsystem? Um nach Altdort gelangen gar nicht. Da stehen die Destros am Tag dreimal drin und was ändert sich diesbezüglich? Nichts. Schritt 2 wird davon nur beeinflusst (Schritt 1 eventuell auch).
> [...]



Wenn die Destros 3 mal am Tag in der Lage sind in AD zu stehen, dann ist das schlicht Nachlässigkeit der Ordnung! So sah es Monate vor dem Erengard Transfer und auch danach auf Drakenwald aus, obwohl die Spieler da waren, sie haben nur nichts gemacht und gleichzeitig waren sie am jammern. 
Das Underdogsystem ist auch nicht dafür da, eine Seite zu Buffen, damit sie die zahlenmäßig überlegene Seite umhauen kann. Das müssen die Spieler selbst schaffen und man kann es, wenn man sich nicht irgendwo abseits des RvR verkriecht, weil die anderen ja so viele sind und man verlieren würde. Wenn aber alle so denken, dann werden es immer weniger und die wenigen im RvR werden stetig mehr gefrustet. 
Anders als in PvE Spielen sind die Spieler mehr gefordert, damit es für alle ein schönes Erlebnis wird. 
Diese (unglücklicherweise) einseitige RvR Verweigerung findet schon statt, wenn die Population noch ausgeglichen ist und wird irgendwann zum Selbstläufer.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Dezember 2009)

Jap aber für RVR wo die Spieler was machen soll, kann man als Spieler nichts entscheiden. Man lockt ne Zone geht zur nächsten und das Endgame ist dann auch schon wieder PVP. Dadurch das es so einfach ist Altdorf zu raiden oder UV ist es sehr langweilig und eben PVE Gefühl, eben wie Bosse mit mehrern Phasen. Irgendwann kennt man alle Phasen und freut sich nicht wirklich wenn man 2. oder 3. erreicht, sondern sit wütend wenn man es net bekommt und sucht den Fehler.
Das ist für ein PVP Spiel find ich zu vorgegeben und zu stark PVE lasstig. Angepasst NSC in den Burgen täten beiden Seiten mehr brignen und den Kampf dort spannender Gestalten, da es eben nicht davon abhängt wie groß die Angreifer sind. Denn je mehr Angreifer um so weniger Chance da Boss. Das sollte man ändern, damit einfach das Verhältniss ca. Gleich bleibt und die Zeit um eine Burg zu erobern ungefähr gleich bleibt und nicht davon abhängt ob man von 6 KTs überrant wird oder sich 1 KT schwer tut.


----------



## Peithon (18. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn die Destros 3 mal am Tag in der Lage sind in AD zu stehen, dann ist das schlicht Nachlässigkeit der Ordnung! So sah es Monate vor dem Erengard Transfer und auch danach auf Drakenwald aus, obwohl die Spieler da waren, sie haben nur nichts gemacht und gleichzeitig waren sie am jammern.
> Das Underdogsystem ist auch nicht dafür da, eine Seite zu Buffen, damit sie die zahlenmäßig überlegene Seite umhauen kann. Das müssen die Spieler selbst schaffen und man kann es, wenn man sich nicht irgendwo abseits des RvR verkriecht, weil die anderen ja so viele sind und man verlieren würde. Wenn aber alle so denken, dann werden es immer weniger und die wenigen im RvR werden stetig mehr gefrustet.
> Anders als in PvE Spielen sind die Spieler mehr gefordert, damit es für alle ein schönes Erlebnis wird.
> Diese (unglücklicherweise) einseitige RvR Verweigerung findet schon statt, wenn die Population noch ausgeglichen ist und wird irgendwann zum Selbstläufer.



Wirklicher Blödsinn, den du hier auftischt. Wenn ein Spiel keinen Spaß macht, dann spielt man halt ein anderes. Den Spielern irgendeine Schuld zu geben ist totaler Quatsch. Warhammer ist für die Spieler da und nicht die Spieler für Warhammer. Mythic müsste sich mal wirklich Gedanken darum machen, wie das Verhältnis in den Griff zu kriegen ist. Leute die das Invasorenset voll haben, haben z. B. überhaupt keinen Anreiz eine Stadt zu verteidigen. Das werden bestimmt immer mehr, weil so oft Städteangriffe kommen. Mit einer deutlichen Unterzahl hat man einfach überhaupt keine Chance gegen den Zerg etwas zu unternehmen. Als die Festungen noch da waren, war das anders. Auf Drakenwald ist vielleicht das Verhältnis einigermaßen ausgeglichen, auf Carroburg hätte die Zerstörung jedoch schon immer mehr oder minder die zahlenmäßige Oberhand.


----------



## Kranak90 (18. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Leute die das Invasorenset voll haben, haben z. B. überhaupt keinen Anreiz eine Stadt zu verteidigen. Das werden bestimmt immer mehr, weil so oft Städteangriffe kommen.



Jop, in ner leeren Ini kann man das Set schön einfach an einem Tag bekomen. Oder wie mein Spalta in 1,5h^^


----------



## C0ntra (18. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wirklicher Blödsinn, den du hier auftischt. Wenn ein Spiel keinen Spaß macht, dann spielt man halt ein anderes. Den Spielern irgendeine Schuld zu geben ist totaler Quatsch. Warhammer ist für die Spieler da und nicht die Spieler für Warhammer. Mythic müsste sich mal wirklich Gedanken darum machen, wie das Verhältnis in den Griff zu kriegen ist. Leute die das Invasorenset voll haben, haben z. B. überhaupt keinen Anreiz eine Stadt zu verteidigen. Das werden bestimmt immer mehr, weil so oft Städteangriffe kommen. Mit einer deutlichen Unterzahl hat man einfach überhaupt keine Chance gegen den Zerg etwas zu unternehmen. Als die Festungen noch da waren, war das anders. Auf Drakenwald ist vielleicht das Verhältnis einigermaßen ausgeglichen, auf Carroburg hätte die Zerstörung jedoch schon immer mehr oder minder die zahlenmäßige Oberhand.



Es scheint aber wohl einer Seite mehr Spaß zu machen und dies schon zu Zeiten, wo es noch ausgeglichen war. 

Als die Festungen noch da waren, war alles besser, oder nicht? Da konnte man noch mit einer Minderheit die breite Masse aufhalten. Selbst hat die unterlegene Seite aber auch nur eine Chance gehabt selbst eine Festung zu erobern, wenn die überlegene Seite keinen Bock auf Deffen hatte und zumeist ist man schon an den NPCs gescheitert. 
Hauptstadtraids zur Primetime? Unmöglich, wenn ein Mindestmaß an Deffern vorhanden ist. 
Das es in Sachen Performance und unspielbar war, ist Einbildung.
An welcher Stelle waren die Festungen nun positiv? Das man in einer Traumwelt spielen kann, in der die (zu anfangs passive) unterlegene Seite erfolgreich Widerstand leisten kann?

Braucht RvR einen Anreiz in Form von Items? Es sollte der Selbstzweck sein aber davon sind die Spieler schon weit entfernt.


----------



## Kranak90 (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die Festungen noch da wären, könnte Mythic sich mal Gedanken über neuen RvR Content (PvE ist ja eh unnötig) machen. Aber jetzt machen sie sich immer neue Gedanken wie man die vielen Stadtraids reduzieren kann. Sollen sie die Festungen wieder reinbringen und man hat wieder ne Herausforderung in die Stadt zu kommen.


----------



## Peithon (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Warhammer ist eine Traumwelt.

Die Festungen waren nicht perfekt und hätten überarbeitet gehört. Z. B. Abschwächung des Festungslords usw. Dennoch ist es Raidallianzen gelungen die Festungen zu nehmen. Dazu gehörte auch etwas koordination, also dass man z. B. 2 oder 3 Festungen gleichzeitig angegriffen hat. Da die Festungen von der Spielerzahl her abgeriegelt waren, war es einerseits möglich eine Festung für eine unterlegene Seite einzunehmen, als auch eine Festung zu verteidigen. Der Sinn und Zweck der Festungen war wirklich vernünftig. Die Umsetzung könnte man relativ einfach beheben. Aber so wie die Kampagne jetzt gestaltet ist, haut es wohl niemanden mehr vom Hocker. 

Ein Spawnpunkt im Festungsbereich nach Zerstörung des ersten Tores, eine zweite Rampe zum Festungslord und eine Apassung der NPCs würde doch schon voll und ganz ausreichen. Leider hat Mythic die Festungen einfach herausgenommen und dadurch Content entfernt. Seid es die Festungen nicht mehr gibt sind Server geschlossen worden. Also scheint die große Zahl der Spieler damit nicht zufrieden zu sein. Aber diese melden sich halt nicht, wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht gefällt, sondern kündigen ihr Abo und damit hat sich die Sache für sie erledigt. Wen interessieren die Länder der Toten, wem ist es wichtig, dass Ausschlachten nun "verbessert" wurde? Mir wäre es viel wichtiger, dass man eine wirklich epische Schlacht um die Hauptstädte hat.


----------



## Kranak90 (18. Dezember 2009)

Vor der Festungsentfernung wurde sich beklagt das man Altdorf zu schwer erreichen konnte.  Aber jetzt von Stadtraids erschlagen zu werden hat sich sicher niemand gewünscht und man hätte eine andere Lösung finden müssen. Festungslord Nerfen oder ne zweite Rampe (nicht so nee doofe wie in den Burgen) hätten völlig gereicht, aber nein, die Festungen werden einfach entfernt. Wenn schon Holzhammer dann richtig^^


----------



## xerkxes (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte die Festungen gelassen wie sie waren. Allerdings hätte ich für die Zeit in der eine Festung angreifbar ist die komplette Kampagne eingefroren, d.h. überall im T4 wäre keine Burg oder SFZ einnehmbar, man könnte durch Szenarien, PVE, Skirmish etc. keine Prozente erarbeiten und Timer für Zonenlock wären ebenso eingefroren.

Im nachhinein kann man halt immer gescheit reden und ich vermute, dass alles Scheiße wäre, was man in der Richtung angeht. Wirds zu schwer heulen die Spieler, wirds zu leicht heulen die Spieler, ist es gerade richtig... heulen die Spieler auch.


----------



## Talmir (18. Dezember 2009)

hach ja und wie schön wieder alle jammern. . .. 


wer order spielt und mal geiles rvr erleben will inclusive gewinnen, der soll einfach auf drakenwald nen order char machen und dann im t4 mitmischen.

wir verdreschen seit montag täglich die destros ab 17.00 bis zum UV raid und haben grossen spass dabei.

hab gestern allein im rvr über 100k ruf gemacht . . . . . .  


also wer meint order ist momentan die schwächere fraktion der irrt etwas.  seit montag sind die destros in der defensive.

also wer order spielt und geiles rvr erleben will:

DRAKENWALD  da gehts ab!


so long mfg


----------



## C0ntra (18. Dezember 2009)

Wer der englischen Sprache mächtig ist, hier ein paar Ankündigungen fürs nächste Jahr.

_"Next year is going to be an exciting one, and I am looking forward to sharing more of our plans during the frigid days and long winter nights of January.  We’ll have exciting new Live Events, new weapons and cloaks earned by spilling the blood of your enemies in RvR, a new Scenario structure, economy and loot drop improvements, adjustments to the King and Warlord encounters to convert them to RvR-only battles, UI customization enhancements, Tier 4 RvR campaign improvements, daily quests and so much more -  and that’s just our near term plans for 2010."
LINK

_Sie haben auch nen neuen Producer eingestellt._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_


----------



## Pymonte (18. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, das böse Underdogsystem. Redet es euch ruhig so lange schlecht, bis ihr selber dran glaubt. Es funktioniert und das sogar mit bravour. Das man jetzt natürlich bockig ist und eingeschnappt, wiel die eigene Prognose so nahc hinten losgegangen ist, das sollte man nicht hier im Forum auslassen. Aber egal, es sind eh immer die gleichen, die sich selber die Haare ausreißen, um sie dann in der Suppe zu finden.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Dezember 2009)

Naja wenn die Ankündigungen dort Halbwegs rum kommen, kann ja noch was passieren. Meine tot ist es erst wenn es abgeschaltet wird und bis dahin, versucht EA alles um Geld daraus zu machen. Wenn man das T4 RVR System überarbeitet, die SC mehr Gelegenheit macht und alle für jedes Tier zugänglich macht, das Locksystem überarbeit und das Problem der Über/Unterzahl regelt, würd es schon funktionieren.

Nur ist das Underdogsystem nichts weiter, als ne Billig Lösung, damit die Hauptstädte nicht dauer brennen. Aber mehr ist es nicht, nicht dass eigentlich System was man einführen wollte. Denn in meinen Augen ist das Underdogsystem einfach nur ein Teil von einem großen Problem und löst nicht das Problem. Klar auf relativ gut balancend Servern funzt es ja auch, aber auf den wo völlige Unterzahl ist, egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer, funzt dass System garnicht.


----------



## Soulis (19. Dezember 2009)

Es gab einmal eine Zeit, da hatte Mythic sogar angekündigt, die Festungen in ein eigenes Gebiet zu verlegen was wohl die bessere Idee gewesen wäre, als sie einfach in totes Gebiet zu verwandeln. Aber es hätte eine Menge arbeite bedeutet und wäre deutlich schwieriger gewesen als die Festungen einfach rauszunehmen dafür wäre die Performance in den "extra" Gebieten sicher um einiges besser gewesen.

Auch die äußeren Festungstore derart schwach zu machen, das sie in einer Minute durch sind (jede ungeclaimte Burg hielt mehr aus), fand ich nie wirklich gut. Die Mauern wurden gar nicht mehr verteidigt, weil es einfach nicht mehr ging hatte man sich formiert, musst man schon in das Innenkeep flüchten. Die äußeren Tore verstärken und dafür das innere etwas abschwächen hätte sicher für deutlich mehr Spass gesorgt als dieses ständige Lordraumdeffen. 

Na ja Mythic ging "den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes"... aus technischer Sicht gesehen der beste Weg war es sicher nicht.


----------



## Peithon (19. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte wird Warhammer auch noch hochloben, wenn es schon längst abgeschaltet ist. Der große Ansturm auf das T1 scheint auch bereits abgeebbt zu sein. Als Verbesserung hat Mythic nun Testaccount-Charakteren verwehrt, dass sie Belohnungen aus blauen Beuteln bekommen können. Ob man damit neue Kunden gewinnt, oder jemand doch lieber das Spiel von der Festplatte löscht, weil er bei einer PQ im 5. Anlauf immer noch zu keiner Belohnung gelangt ist, lasse ich mal jeden selbst beurteilen. Schade eigentlich, dass sie die PQs für 40er so nutzlos gemacht haben.  

Die Ankündigungen hören sich schon ganz in Ordnung an, aber am Beispiel des Underdog-Systems sieht man, was Mythic qualitativ an Neuerungen zu bringen vermag. Da schließe ich mich Golrik an und nenne dieses auch eine "billige" Maßnahme, jedoch keine Lösung für das eigentliche Problem. Vermutlich werden sie das ganze Jahr über an den "UI customization enhacements" arbeiten, so dass für die anderen Dinge im nächsten Jahr keine Zeit mehr bleibt. 

An Talmir kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auf Erengrad mit Lock-Leechen locker 120k am Tag gemacht habe. Dieser Wert war dazu noch unabhängig vom Rufrang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit einer richtig guten Bomb-Szenariengruppe schafft man allerdings noch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Talmir (19. Dezember 2009)

is ja schön wenn du mit einer bombergruppe noch mehr ruf farmen kannst.

nur den wahren spass bietet das spiel definitiv im RVR und nicht in den SCs.

das underdog system wirkt schon ab stufe 1 bei einer haupstadtbelagerung und bei 2 puntken minus ist es schon nicht mehr so einfach in feindliche hauptstadt zu kommen.

mir ists egal wieviele leute WAR schlecht und tot reden. ich hab den grössten spass drinnen und er wird von patch zu patch besser.

wer glaubt in WAR als solist erfolgreich sein zu können hat leider das spiel nicht verstanden.

ich bin nur im ally kt unterwegs und wir verdreschen täglich unmengen an destros.



ihr könnt alle hier weiterflamen wie ihr wollt. die leute die WAR gern spielen werden es auch weiter spielen. 

ich spiel seit über 2 jahren kein wow mehr bzw aion hab ich nicht mal probiert.

trotzdem hab ich es nicht nötig diese spiele schlecht zu reden. viele hier aben haben es anscheinend sehr wohl nötig über WAR zu flamen.

wer mein WAR kann nix, bringt nix usw.  hat meistens das spielprinzip hier nicht verstanden. es unterscheidet sich grundlegend von vielen anderen spielen.

wer in WAR spass haben will, braucht sich nur eine gilde suchen die in einer grossen raidally ist und es kann losgehen. als beispiel Drakenwald nenne ich die Volksfront mit ihrer ally Wächter des Lichts.

aja wir haben die destros grade aus phase 2 in AD rausgeprügelt und die haben uns nicht mal einen stern gekostet. 


lasst doch den leuten die spass und freude an WAR haben diese auch auskosten.

NEID  ist keine tugend

mfg


----------



## Peithon (19. Dezember 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht, was du unter Neid verstehst. Mit meinem Sigmarpriester hatte ich mir vor einpaar Wochen einen blauen Gürtel aus einem blauen Beutel von einer PQ in Norsca geholt. In diesen habe ich einen hochwertigen Talisman geklatscht und gestern liegt der Gürtel dann im Inventar und ich kann ihn dem Charakter nicht mehr anlegen. Soll ich darüber begeistert sein? Testaccount hin oder her, da hat Mythic nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt. 

Natürlich kann RvR auch Spaß machen. Nur sehe ich es eher, dass man tatenlos irgendwo herumsteht, weil kein Gegner da ist oder man wird die ganze Zeit überrant und kann dem Ansturm der Gegner nichts entgegensetzen. Das ist keine Schwarzmalerei, sondern eine Tatsache. 

Keine Ahnung, ob der Spaß für die letzten Mohikaner besser, jedoch sind insgesamt deutlich weniger Leute aktiv, als noch vor einem Jahr. Das finde ich schon bedenklich.


----------



## Virthu (19. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, was du unter Neid verstehst. Mit meinem Sigmarpriester hatte ich mir vor einpaar Wochen einen blauen Gürtel aus einem blauen Beutel von einer PQ in Norsca geholt. In diesen habe ich einen hochwertigen Talisman geklatscht und gestern liegt der Gürtel dann im Inventar und ich kann ihn dem Charakter nicht mehr anlegen. Soll ich darüber begeistert sein? Testaccount hin oder her, da hat Mythic nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt.
> 
> Natürlich kann RvR auch Spaß machen. Nur sehe ich es eher, dass man tatenlos irgendwo herumsteht, weil kein Gegner da ist oder man wird die ganze Zeit überrant und kann dem Ansturm der Gegner nichts entgegensetzen. Das ist keine Schwarzmalerei, sondern eine Tatsache.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob der Spaß für die letzten Mohikaner besser, jedoch sind insgesamt deutlich weniger Leute aktiv, als noch vor einem Jahr. Das finde ich schon bedenklich.



Ja und, ist eben nur ne Demo. DU hast daher gar keine Ansprüche zu stellen. Erst der bezahlende Spieler darf das. Also, ums mal provokativ zu formulieren, "Mowl" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn du bist der Spieler 2ter Klasse, ein Schmarotzer sozusagen.  Und das Underdogsystem klappt doch super, dich pisst es ja nur an, weil es nicht im T1 wirkt und du daher davon nicht profitierst. Aber weißt du was, im T4 funktioniert es dennoch super. Aber ja, es ist eh alles schlecht. Ich weiß schon. Underdogsystem ist ganz mies. So mies, das es schon wieder klappt. Man hätte lieber... ja was eigentlich machen sollen? Peithon, im Reden schwingen bist du doch so groß. Was hätte Mythic denn machen sollen, deiner Meinung nach? Was ist denn besser als das Underdogsystem, was ja nur so ein billiges Produkt ist? Da du das so bestimmt sagen kannst, scheinst du davon ja ne echte Ahnung zu haben und vielleicht ne Idee. Also immer raus damit.


----------



## Squack (19. Dezember 2009)

Gehöre ja eigentlich zu den "stillen Beobachtern" aber jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich habe seit 1/2 Jahr kein WAR mehr gespielt und vor einigen Tagen wieder angefangen.
Erste Hürde bestand aus dem transferieren der Charaktere von Erengrad auf Drakenwald, wobei ich großes Glück hatte, dass meine Namen noch nicht besetzt waren.

Die ersten paar Stunden waren echt langweilig - ich kannte Niemanden und als Heiler alleine was zu machen ist ja auch schwachsinnig.

Ich hab von den ganzen Änderungen nicht viel mitbekommen - nur die Länder der Toten, Städteangriffe und natürlich die neuen Klassen sind neu für mich, was ja auch nach einem halben Jahr nicht soooo viel ist.

Man muss sich nach einer Affäre mit WOTLK und Aion echt nochmal eingewöhnen, da sich WAR einfach ganz anders spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nachdem man sich eingewöhnt hat, eine neue Gilde gefunden hat und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Rabauken in seine Freundesliste aufgenommen hat macht das Spiel wieder spaß wie am ersten Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinzu kommt noch, dass speziell auf Drakenwald Order/Destro gut ausgeglichen ist.

"Lohnt es sich mit Warhammer wieder anzufangen?" Von mir ein klares JA!

PS: Warhammer und Tot? Dass ich nicht Lache! Mein Eindruck ist eher, dass viele, die aufgehört haben jetzt wieder anfangen.

Gruß Squack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (19. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Denn du bist der Spieler 2ter Klasse, ein Schmarotzer sozusagen.


Die ja mit diesem genialen Marketingstreich "Free Trial as long as you want" erst richtig gezüchtet werden. Viele greifen doch lieber darauf zurück, dafür löhnen sie nix. Ob das wohl die Kassen so richtig füllen wird?

Zum Thema Underdog:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie viele von euch mitbekommen haben, wurde mit Patch 1.3.3 das „Unterdrückten"-System eingeführt. Bitte beachtet, dass wir dieses System nicht als Musterlösung aller Probleme in 4. Abschnitt ansehen. Es stellt lediglich eine aus einer Reihe von Änderungen dar, die wir in den nächsten Patchen umsetzen werden.


wohl wieder so eine "temporäre" Sache, die dann irgendwann zur Dauerlösung werden wird. Quelle 

Server schon wieder down?


----------



## Seydo (19. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habs jetzt mal angetestet, ich merk keine große änderung.

Was sich auf jeden fall geändert hat, mein Auto attack funktioniert nicht anständig, besonders im Pve nicht, auch das Pve fühlt sich noch an wie am tag eins, die mobs setzen sich gern öfters mal noch zurück und laufen recht merkwürdig rum.

Im Pve hab ich aber dafür inzwischen keinen einzigen RUckler gehabt, da lief es super, im PvP allerdings war es genau so schlimm wie davor, es sind keine richtigen ruckler... das spiel hängt sich einfach unverständlicherweiße 3 sekunden auf und läuft dann wieder butterweich, könnt an meinen System liegen, kumpel mit ner komplett anderen zusammenstellung hat das problem aber auch, zu schlecht sind die rechner auf jeden fall nicht, das ist das einzigste spiel das seit jahren immer noch auf full details ruckelt.

PvP messig kann man gluab in der demo version nicht viel sagen, besonders wenn man sich nicht mit den änderungen befasst hat, es fühlt sich da immer noch so gut an wie früher, auf Carroburg hat leider die ordnung ständig verloren was ziehmlich schnell den spielspaß raubt, inzwischen bin ich kein fangirl in sachen instanziertes pvp wie ich es damals noch bei WoW war, es ist doch frustrierend wenn man ständig in einem BG ständig verliert, da hat Open PvP grad als Stealth klasse/team was spannenderes, das Open PvP findet man leider auch eher im Späteren spiel verlauf.

Im Grunde fühlt es sich für mich immer noch so an wie früher, leider


----------



## Peithon (19. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja und, ist eben nur ne Demo. DU hast daher gar keine Ansprüche zu stellen. Erst der bezahlende Spieler darf das. Also, ums mal provokativ zu formulieren, "Mowl"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pymonte, ich möchte keine Änderungen des T1. Das kann ruhig so bleiben, wie es ist. Aber ich habe die Situation eines Spielers geschildert, der das Spiel gerade testet. Der fühlt sich durch solche Dinge verarscht. Ich würde die Festungen sofort wieder einführen und diese mit einer zweiten Rampe zum Lordraum. Starken Toren am Außenring und schwächerem Zitadellentor versehen. Die AOE des Lords würde abgeschwächt und die Stärke und Anzahl auf das Verhältnis von Angreifern und Verteidigern angepasst werden. Dafür sollte die Festung instanziert werden, mit einer Warteschlange, bei denen KTs, die sich schnell anmelden bevorzugt werden und später durch Einzelgänger aufgefüllt wird. Desweiteren würde ich noch dafür Sorgen, dass Wartezeiten für Locks verringert werden und eine Rufpunkteanpassung erfolgt. 
Wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe mit bezahltem Account mit einem Charakter ständig im T2 oder T3 zu bleiben, dann würde ich vielleicht dort auch wieder einsteigen. Vom T4 habe ich jedoch seit meinem ersten Stadtraid, als mir vor Entsetzen fast das Kinn auf den Schreibtisch geklappt ist, die Nase voll.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Dezember 2009)

Tja, dann hat man wieder Festungen als Contenblocker, awesome. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es eigentlich richtig geil. Der Kampf schwankt hin und her und niemand kann sich hinter irgendwelchen schwer einzunehmenden Hindernissen verstecken. Die Festungen können sie gern wieder bringen, aber nicht mehr in der T4 Kampagne. 

@Miracolax, die Mehrheit der Spieler testet T1 und bleibt oder geht dann. Der kleine Rest, der das System ausnutzt, soll nicht jammern, dass irgendwelche Funktionen eingeschränkt sind. 

Und das Underdogsystem ist nicht temporär. Es IST die Lösung. Der Satz besagt nur, dass man sich nun nicht zurücklehnt und sich keine Gedanken mehr über die Serverbalance macht.
Und auch die Festungen waren nur temporär oder sind sie etwa noch in ihrer alten Form im Spiel? Temporär hat keinen festgelegten Zeitrahmen, nur weil DU (respektive die Spieler) denkst, dass diese Lösung nur 2 Wochen dauern darf, um den Zustand temporär zu erfüllen, entspricht das noch lange nicht der Bedeutung des Begriffs. Der 2. Weltkrieg war auch nur ein temporärer Zustand, das 3. Reich auch. Nun sind die Festungen raus und man wird ihnen (nach letzten Kenntnissen) eine Überarbeitung angedeihen lassen. Temporärer Zustand. Solved.

Und das die Leute sich wieder sinnlos am Samstag morgen aufregen, weil sie nicht spielen können. Wayne. Du selber sagtst doch, dass man ein Spiel nicht zu seinem Lebensersatz machen soll. Nun tust du so, als ob es schlimm wäre, weil man Samstag Mittag kein WAR spielen kann.


----------



## Hellbabe (19. Dezember 2009)

Tja Pymonte leider is das Underdog für meinen Geschmack genauso sinnvoll wie der AoE-Nerv  - genau so überflüssig, da es net bei der Masse an Gegnern, die spielen eh erst ab Step 3 richtig greifen würde. Aber da du eh Fanboy bist, wirste es eh schönreden. Aber gerade im T4 die Burgen sind so sinnfrei gestaltet (und die Belagerungswaffen/Öl so schwach das es sinnfrei ist ne Burg zu deffen) das es eh nicht richtig greifen kann, weil man höchstens durch Unvermögen ne Burg net in 45 min eingenommen hat. Und dank des letzten Patches sind wir ma wieder im AoE Bomberhimmel angelangt, was den beschissenen Spielspass noch weiter Drückt,.gottseidank muss ich ab dem 22.ten diese Scheiße net mehr ertragen. KA was ich danach mache, jedenfalls werd ich mir War (seit release) nicht mehr antun. Das erste Spiel, daß ich aufhöre, weils mir zu wenig im Endcontent bringt - da ist ja noch jedes andere Spiel abwechslungsreicher und durchdachter..sry aber wer War noch anfängt bis t3 toll danach sinnfrei...

Ps: Ich glaube nicht das in War noch die Festungen je wieder eingeführt werden, bzw. das noch irgnendwann ein vernünftige Klassenbalance, Addon kommen wird. Selbst das so verhaßte Aion bietet dank 3ter (nicht gerader dummer KI) wesentlich mehr Abwechslung bzw. Anreize als War jemals bieten werden kann...


----------



## Miracolax (19. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und das die Leute sich wieder sinnlos am Samstag morgen aufregen, weil sie nicht spielen können. Wayne. Du selber sagtst doch, dass man ein Spiel nicht zu seinem Lebensersatz machen soll. Nun tust du so, als ob es schlimm wäre, weil man Samstag Mittag kein WAR spielen kann.


Mir ist es in der Tat wayne ob eure Server mehr off- als online sind. Nur ist es vielen zahlenden Spielern dort scheinbar nicht so wirklich wayne und die orangenen kommen kaum nach mit editieren/löschen über 12 Seiten...zumal die Info ja auch schnelle 1,5 h später erst auf der HP zu lesen war. Great and awesome as usual.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ein Spiel nicht alles ist, aber irgendwann fast nur noch für Serverdowns zu zahlen soll nicht wirklich toll sein. Danke auch für die ausführliche Dissertation, ohne die hätte man doch glatt den Satz falsch interpretiert mit der nicht endgültigen Lösung bzw. Musterlösung. Aber jetzt hat man ja einen tiefen Einblick in die weitere Vorgehensweise bekommen...


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (19. Dezember 2009)

Lächerlich die Leute, die sich aufregen weil 3 mal im Monat Der Server mal Offline sind.... 

Nur Am weinen immer und immer wieder.. Sucht euch ein anderes Game, und Heult nicht den ganzen Tag rum....


----------



## Peithon (19. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte, die Festungen waren Bestandteil des Contents. Ich fand jede Festungsschlacht 1000 Mal besser, als jeden Stadtangriff. Nachher wurden auf Erengrad die Festungen zum großen Teil nicht mehr angegriffen, weil keiner Lust hatte, dass die Stadtinstanzen wieder aufgehen. Das ging mir so und sehr vielen Spielern aus unserer Allianz. 
Jetzt braucht man sein Hirn überhaupt nicht mehr einzuschalten. Wer den größten Zerg auf die Beine stellt, der schafft die Stadtbelagerung schon. Wo ist da der strategische Anspruch? Mit Malus durch das U-System zergt man halt einpaar Stunden mehr, was ohne Gegenwehr in langer Weile ausartet. Bis Ende März haben die deutschen Server wohl auch genug Spieler, aber mal gucken, ob es dann immer noch so viele bzw. so wenig sind.


----------



## Churchak (19. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Mir ist es in der Tat wayne ob eure Server mehr off- als online sind. Nur ist es vielen zahlenden Spielern dort scheinbar nicht so wirklich wayne und die orangenen kommen kaum nach mit editieren/löschen über 12 Seiten...



 hihi wenn du Schlaubi ned nur Seiten gezählt und Threadüberschrift gelesen hättest,sondern den Thread zumindest überflogen dann wär dir auch aufgefallen das das Ding sich nur deswegen so aufgebläht hat weil GoA nen Weckerraid der Draken-Destros zum platzen gebracht hat ,welcher wohl zu der Zeit (5 minuten vor wiederaufbau) am König war.
Sprich die Herren da weinen ihrem Setteil nach.  *g*


----------



## Miracolax (19. Dezember 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> hihi wenn du Schlaubi ned nur Seiten gezählt und Threadüberschrift gelesen hättest,sondern den Thread zumindest überflogen dann wär dir auch aufgefallen das das Ding sich nur deswegen so aufgebläht hat weil GoA nen Weckerraid der Draken-Destros zum platzen gebracht hat ,welcher wohl zu der Zeit (5 minuten vor wiederaufbau) am König war. Sprich die Herren da weinen ihrem Setteil nach.  *g*


*gg* hab ich doch - jede einzelne Seite. Hatte grad nix besseres zu tun. Ich fand es allerdings nicht wirklich erwähnenswert das es u.a. auch um den verhinderten Königskill ging - weil Items und PvE sind doch so extrem unwichtig in WAR, sagt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulis (19. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Pymonte, die Festungen waren Bestandteil des Contents. Ich fand jede Festungsschlacht 1000 Mal besser, als jeden Stadtangriff. Nachher wurden auf Erengrad die Festungen zum großen Teil nicht mehr angegriffen, weil keiner Lust hatte, dass die Stadtinstanzen wieder aufgehen. Das ging mir so und sehr vielen Spielern aus unserer Allianz.
> Jetzt braucht man sein Hirn überhaupt nicht mehr einzuschalten. Wer den größten Zerg auf die Beine stellt, der schafft die Stadtbelagerung schon. Wo ist da der strategische Anspruch? Mit Malus durch das U-System zergt man halt einpaar Stunden mehr, was ohne Gegenwehr in langer Weile ausartet. Bis Ende März haben die deutschen Server wohl auch genug Spieler, aber mal gucken, ob es dann immer noch so viele bzw. so wenig sind.



/sign

Was bringt es, wenn man ständig und ohne große Herrausforderung in der gegnerischen Stadt steht? Mit den Festungen bzw. in den ersten Monaten des Games wurden Raids immer Tage im voraus geplant! Es wurde festgelegt, wo die Abfang KTs stehen, welche KTs die Festung angreifen usw. und die Freude damals, nach etlichen versuchen eine Festung erobert zu haben... DAS war ein Gefühl selten so viel jubel in einem TS gehabt. Das war die Zeit, als auch Zonenlocks noch schwierig waren!
Natürlich war das Wort Festung hier eigentlich sogar falsch es ging nur um den DICKEN NPC der oben stand, die Mauern hätten man auch grad weglassen können. Trotzdem war es grad zu beginn DAS Ereignis und alle wollten dabei sein... und was ist jetzt?
Das T4 schwankt von Stadt zu Stadt wer grad mehr Masse am Start hat, gewinnt! Brain AFK Zerg>all! Fertig. Keine Taktik nichts wird mehr gebraucht. Burgen kann man dank der "Allee" selten halten... sorry, das T4 ist langweilig geworden und hat sämtlichen reiz verloren.

Ehrlich ich hab noch nie solch schlecht verteidigte Städte gesehen^^!

Nein, ich bin kein ANTI WAR Flamer ich habe War gerne und sehr lange gespielt aber als die Festungen gingen, ging ich und ich war leider nicht der einzigste! Aber es freut mich ja zu sehen, das doch noch einige War spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (19. Dezember 2009)

Beschwert ihr euch bzgl. des Underdogsystems darüber, dass es auf Erengard nicht greift und somit wirkungslos ist?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich find das Underdogsystem nur billig. Es ist ein Teil von vielen. Es ist einfach nur Augenwischererei, wie eben schon balanced Patch und die 2. Rampe. Billige Lösungen eben, die aber nie wirklich dass Problem änderten. Wenn die mal was am RVR ändern, richtig ändern. Dann hat es noch Chancen, wenn sie aber imm Oberflächlich was machen, dann wird es auf dauer immer weniger Leute geben. Kurzzeitig werden wieder paar Anfangen, aber ob sie ihren ACC verlängern wird sich eh erst noch zeigen.

Daher das Underdogsystem ist keine echte Lösung, sondern nur ein TEil des ganzen. Es geht A nur wenn der Server Balanced ist und B ist dabei Überzahl/Unterzahl ja egal. Ich meine bei einem echten PVP Spiel, ist Überzahl und Unterzahl immer da. Meine ist auch völlig normal und damit muss man leben. Man wird nur durch harte Massnahmen ein Balanced auf dem Server packen. Aber wenn man weiß, dass man Überzahl und Unterzahl probs hat und ein PVP was wie ein BG funzt, dann muss man einfach mal Balanced schaffen ob durch Buffs, NSC etc. Das muss man eben mal Testen und Schauen, dafür ist ne Beta auch ideal gewesen. Vorallem hätte man in der Planung deutlich effektiver arbeiten müssen. Denn an sich gesehen, müsste man viele Grundkonzepte bei WAR komplett neuauflegen und umarbeiten, dass es wieder interessanter wird. Denn so wie es derzeit ist, kann man nicht viel machen. Daher find ich auch das Underdogsystem eine billige Lösung. Denn damals wo es noch groß hieß, dass sie ein Underdogsystem machen, wegen Order/Destro, sollte man mal ruhig sein wegen Balanced. Denn die machen das ja mit dem Underdogsystem. Doch so wie es jetzt da ist ... ist und bleibt es eine Lösung wegen den Festungsmangel. Aber wirklich Überzahl/Unterzahl greift das Sytem nicht an.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Dezember 2009)

wer von euch, die ihr alle das Underdog so scheiße findet, spielt denn eigentlich noch und wo?


----------



## OldboyX (19. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn ich die kreative Lösung nicht vorhergesehen habe (Trials kriegen keine blauen Beutel) so ist es doch schön zu sehen, dass die simple Marktlogik sich (unüberraschender Weise) bewahrheitet hat:

Den Trials wird natürlich jetzt die Karotte vor die Nase gehalten und wer "blaue Items will muss bezahlen". Man hat wohl festgestellt, dass die gratis Trial nicht so viele Abos gebracht hat, aber die Infrastruktur sehr wohl mit Gratisspielern belastet. Ob dies die einzige und letzte Maßnahme bleibt ist abzuwarten, denn nach wie vor können Trialspieler im T1 unter sich spielen, da Zahlkunden zwar blaue Items haben können, gleichzeitig aber sowieso gezwungenermaßen aus dem T1 herausleveln und somit dort nie zu lange verharren können um dem "gratis endlos T1 RVR" im Wege zu stehen.

Interessant finde ich auch, wie jetzt, wo die Trial in dieser Weise beschnitten wird von bestimmten Postern hier die Trial-User als "User 2. Klasse" abgekanzelt werden und Limitierungen wohl das mindeste seien etc. während man in der Diskussion früher genau diese endlose Trial mit "unbegrenzter Möglichkeit zu freiem T1" bis aufs Blut verteidigt hat, in den Himmel gelobt hat und die positiven Auswirkungen (mehr Abos) unterstrichen hat bei gleichzeitiger Belächelung von Postern wie mir, die gleich gesagt haben, dass es so nicht gehen wird und man einen Anreiz wird schaffen müssen für Bezahlabos, der über das "Privileg ins T2 - T4 gezwungen zu werden" hinaus geht. Der beste Weg wäre sicherlich nach wie vor die maximale Stufe auf 12 anzuheben. Wenn man von 21ern verprügelt wird hat man gscheid Anreiz zu bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder - wie schon seit ewigen Zeiten geforder - eine Xp-Off Möglichkeit.

Langfristig bin ich nicht überzeugt von diesen endlos-Trials, aber da diese Änderungen wohl nichts kosten (obwohl - wenn man aufgrund der Kurzsichtigkeit im Nachhinein nun an Itemzugang drehen muss usw. wer weiß) und man
a) Publicity bekommt da es eine "Änderung" ist
und
b) sozusagen ein zweites Mal den Markt "skimmen" kann

scheint es wohl ein kurzfrisig lohnenswertes Modell zu sein. AoC ist ja auch auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen jetzt.


----------



## Miracolax (19. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch, wie jetzt, wo die Trial in dieser Weise beschnitten wird von bestimmten Postern hier die Trial-User als "User 2. Klasse" abgekanzelt werden und Limitierungen wohl das mindeste seien etc. während man in der Diskussion früher genau diese endlose Trial mit "unbegrenzter Möglichkeit zu freiem T1" bis aufs Blut verteidigt hat, in den Himmel gelobt hat und die positiven Auswirkungen (mehr Abos) unterstrichen hat bei gleichzeitiger Belächelung von Postern wie mir, die gleich gesagt haben, dass es so nicht gehen wird und man einen Anreiz wird schaffen müssen für Bezahlabos, der über das "Privileg ins T2 - T4 gezwungen zu werden" hinaus geht.


Nennt man im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch sein Fähnchen nach dem Wind drehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     . Oder, wie Adenauer damals sagte: "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?" Wer hat denn ernsthaft ausser der Hardcore-Fanbase geglaubt das eine endless free Trial mehr Abo's bringt? Viele Leute haben doch keinen Bock mehr auf T4 und weichen stattdessen auf T1 aus, das nach eigenen Worten ja noch Spass bereitet. Somit haben sie gleich 2 Dinge auf einmal - Joy for nothing. Und die werden ganz sicher ihr Abo nicht verlängern wenn es auch so geht. Aber klar, die nutzen jetzt ja nur das System aus und schmarotzen rum. Mythic kriegt ausser einer erhöhten Population im T1 wohl kaum mehr Kohle rein. Irgendwie ein Eigentor das man jetzt mit Hilfe der "wenn du bezahlst kriegst auch was feines" Tour rückgängig machen will. 




> AoC ist ja auch auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen jetzt.


Bei AoC kommst aber aus dem Startgebiet Tortage nicht heraus, da ja der Schwerpunkt dort mehr auf PvE liegt sind auch irgendwann alle Quest in Tortage abgearbeitet und man ist LvL 20...im Endeffekt muss man sich also einen neuen Char erstellen wenn man "endless" weitermachen will - wiederum nur in und um Tortage herum.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Dezember 2009)

Es hat aber niemand gesagt, dass die Trial ohne Restiktionen kommt. Es wurde sogar öfter vermutet, das da mehr kommt. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wo ist denn das nun schlimm? Man spielt ne Demo, ergo hat man ein eingeschränktes Spiel. Dafür darf man KOSTENLOS so lange T1 zocken, wie man will. Sich jetzt so pompös drüber aufzuregen, wie scheinheilig diese Änderungen doch sind, ist echt mal lächerlich.


----------



## Miracolax (19. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sich jetzt so pompös drüber aufzuregen, wie scheinheilig diese Änderungen doch sind, ist echt mal lächerlich.


Noch lächerlicher ist es anhand dieser Demo auf sprunghaft steigende Abozahlen zu hoffen so wie es u.a. wochenlang hier heruntergebetet und vorgepredigt wurde. Das war ja wohl mal nix. Es wurde zwar gesagt das die Trial mit gewissen Einschränkungen kommt (was ja auch ok is), dabei muss es sich aber offensichtlich nicht um irgendwelche Itembelohnungen gehandelt haben. Zumindest, *wenn* so eine Einschränkung von Anfang an existiert hätte wäre dazu schon viel früher ein Feedback gekommen. Offensichtlich wurde das wohl auch erst vor kurzem wieder herausgenommen.


----------



## C0ntra (20. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Noch lächerlicher ist es anhand dieser Demo auf sprunghaft steigende Abozahlen zu hoffen so wie es u.a. wochenlang hier heruntergebetet und vorgepredigt wurde. [...]



Da haben wir es ja schon wieder. Ob du nun absichtlich Unwahrheiten erzählst oder nicht, fest steht, das keiner von sprunghaften Abozahlen gesprochen hat. Es wurden Vorteile aufgezählt, die mit der Endlos Trial einhergehen. Desweiteren ist es leichter wie nie zuvor, die Trial auszuprobieren. 
Wenn du schon alles so drehst, wie es dir passt, dann stell es besser an, so ist es aber einfach nur lachhaft.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Noch lächerlicher ist es anhand dieser Demo auf sprunghaft steigende Abozahlen zu hoffen so wie es u.a. wochenlang hier heruntergebetet und vorgepredigt wurde. Das war ja wohl mal nix. Es wurde zwar gesagt das die Trial mit gewissen Einschränkungen kommt (was ja auch ok is), dabei muss es sich aber offensichtlich nicht um irgendwelche Itembelohnungen gehandelt haben. Zumindest, *wenn* so eine Einschränkung von Anfang an existiert hätte wäre dazu schon viel früher ein Feedback gekommen. Offensichtlich wurde das wohl auch erst vor kurzem wieder herausgenommen.



Und selbst wenn, bei einer Demo hat der Nutzer keine Anforderungen zustellen. Das ist doch jetzt totales dumm-geschwafel. Als ob ihr irgendwelche Rechte auf was gehabt hättet.

BTW habe ich gesagt, dass es mehr Spieler gibt, lange bevor das mit der endless Trial kam. (zu dem thema hab ich fast nix gesagt, außer, dass sie wohl nicht von der Mehrheit ausgenutzt wird. Und das wird sie auch nicht.) Und die gab es auch. T1 war knackevoll und nicht nur von wiedereinsteigern (wobei die ja auch die Acczahlen erhöhen) und twinkern. Dass das nachlässt war ja abzusehen. Mir ging es nur damals darum, dass WAR auch immer noch (und heute noch, da ich mich vorhin wieder länger mit Neueinsteigern unterhalten habe) neue Spieler bekommt. Sicherlich nicht scharenweise, aber es gibt sie. Als Gegenargument stand da, dass nur 99% Twinker im T1 unterwegs sind, was einfach falsch war und ist. Aber wayne, das hat eh alles nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Es wird immer die leute geben, denen das Spiel nicht gefällt, komme was da wolle, es wird die Leute geben, die das Spiel spielen weil es ihnen derzeit gefällt und die Leute, denen das egal ist und die einfach nur Stress machen wollen. 

Daher mein letzter Satz in diesem Thread (und auch auf buffed): ja, es lohnt sich definitiv das Spiel mal anzufangen. Es hat sich sehr viel seit Release getan und wer auf Gruppen-PvP steht, dem wird es unheimlich viel Spaß machen.

Damit: bye bye buffed.de, wobei ja eh schon 85% der nicht WoW-Comm. abgewandert sind bzw nicht mehr aktiv sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (20. Dezember 2009)

Du musst doch nicht gleich aufhören hier zu posten. Du hast ja auch sehr vernünftige Beiträge geschrieben. Wenn du z. B. sagen würdest, dass du Warhammer halt gerne spielst, weil du ein Fan des Universums bist und es ist dir völlig egal, was die Spielgestalter damit anstellen, dann könnten das die meisten hier bestimmt nachvollziehen. 
Wenn man dir deine Items wegnehmen würde, nachdem du einpaar Wochen damit herumgelaufen wärst, dann würdest du bestimmt komisch vorkommen, egal ob man bezahlt oder nicht. Mich bringt das ja nicht um. Ich denke mir doch, dass Trials vorher oft an PQs mitgewirkt haben, die schweren sind ja nur mit vielen Leuten machbar. Wenn nun kein Trialspieler mehr bei PQs mitmacht, weil man blaue Beutel nicht öffnen kann, dann finde ich das einfach schade.

Verständlicher würde ich es finden, wenn sie die Trials einfach bis lvl 12 laufen lassen würden. Nach dem Motto: "Hey Leute, wir haben eine tolle Neuigkeit für euch. Die Testaccountspieler können nun bis Level 12 voranschreiten. Somit habt ihr nun die Möglichkeit euren Charakter durch eure ersten Meisterschaftspunkte noch individueller an eure Spielweise anzupassen und dieses auszutesten." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (20. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Noch lächerlicher ist es anhand dieser Demo auf sprunghaft steigende Abozahlen zu hoffen so wie es u.a. wochenlang hier heruntergebetet und vorgepredigt wurde. Das war ja wohl mal nix. Es wurde zwar gesagt das die Trial mit gewissen Einschränkungen kommt (was ja auch ok is), dabei muss es sich aber offensichtlich nicht um irgendwelche Itembelohnungen gehandelt haben. Zumindest, *wenn* so eine Einschränkung von Anfang an existiert hätte wäre dazu schon viel früher ein Feedback gekommen. Offensichtlich wurde das wohl auch erst vor kurzem wieder herausgenommen.



Ach du postest immernoch hier? Da schaut man schon so lange nimmer ins Buffed Forum und geniest stattdessen das spiel und was sieht man wenn man wieder kommt ? Immernoch die gleichen Miesmacher ... die WAR schon seit ewigen Zeiten nimmer spielen, aber immer alles besser wissen wie die eigentlichen Spieler.

Kein Wunder dass die Warspieler auf das offizielle Forum ausweichen ... da kann man wenigstens nur posten wenn man auch nen Account hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael

PS: Ach so keine Ahnung was hier schon wieder diskutiert wird, aber ich kann mich nicht beklagen .. fast jeden Tag heftige Kämpfe entweder um Altdorf oder die Unvermeidliche. Erst gestern früh erst mal Altdorf unter Angriff ... Nachmittags/Abends dann zwei mal UV und das mit über Order KTs alleine im T4. Die T3 Truppen und gar nicht mitgezählt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. Dezember 2009)

Warum hat der User keine Anforderungen zu stellen, weil er eine Trial zockt?

1. Ist das Konzept der Trial Sinnlos. Zocker können damit ihren TWink erschaffen und wie bei WOW damals die 19er, jetzt eben mit 10er zugepackten und gesockelten Chars, alles platt hauten. Damit ist also jemand, der einen Bezahl ACC und sich ein Trial zulegt, jemand der so zu sagen seine Demo verbessert. Bis Level 12 wäre perfekt gewesen, nein man levelt bis 10 ... .

2. Trial ACC Endloss ist kein Geld für Mythic, auch nicht wenn der User im Superstore/Onlinestore sich WAR kauft. Erst wenn diese 30 Tage weg sind, ist es Geld für Mythic. Dennoch wollen sie Kunden gewinnen, also müssen sie auch den "Demo"Zockern entgegen kommen. Sie wollen was von dem Kunden, nicht der Kunde was von ihnen. Nur weil Mythic die Warhammer Lisence hat, muss ich nicht WAR zocken, wenn es mir nicht gefällt. Natürlich muss Mythic WAR nicht machen, wie es ein einzelner will, sollte aber entlich mal lernen auf die Community richtig zu hören und nicht nur auf die Whiner. Denn Mythic hört nur auf diese. Sonst gäb es keine Berufe, keine 2. Rampe, keine 30 Sekunden Immunität etc. Sondern richtige Lösungen.

3. Der Trial ACC ist zu eingeschränkt, viel zu stark. Als das es sogar eine Demo ist. Es ist ein T1 Zustopf Prinzip, kein wirklicher Trial. Bei EVE zum Beispiel., was ein Sandbox ist, gibt es nur wenige Grenzen. Einfach weil man keine Trial ACC als Transportchars will. Natürlich machen es Spieler auch, warum nicht wer verbietet es ihn. Dennoch sind dort andere Grenzen GEsetzt. Skills sind nicht erlernbar etc. Aber ins S0.0 kommt man mit dem Trial glaub ich sogar hin ... gut ob es ne tolle Idee ist, ist 2. Rangig. Aber na und, man kann Mission fliegen, sich wirklich alles anschauen. Die Trial ist auf 14 Tage beschränkt, über Buddy Prinzip sogar auf 21 Tage. Dat ist für mich ein besser durchdachtes Trial Konzept, so macht man mehr Lust auf ein Spiel. Als ein Trial zu erschaffen den man ewig zockt. Weil so sogar Bezahlkunden aufhören zu zocken und sich mit T1 Imperium zufrieden geben können.

Das Trial Ding ist nicht durchdacht. Es ist eben so gemacht, dass man Leute bei der Stange hält und Kunden gewinnt, die damals wegen PErfomance aufgehört haben. Meine ein Buddyprogramm tät in meinen Augen sogar mehr helfen. Warum zocken den viele noch den Schneesturmplatzhirsch? Weil es farmspiel ist ... nein weil man es kennt, in den Char arbeit gesteckt hat und die ganzen Leute auch kennt. Man hat seine Gilde, Freunde und sogar "Feinde". Daher wechseln nicht selten Gilden zu anderen MMOs oder FReundeskreise. Also warum nicht sowas unterstützen? 
Man will Kunden gewinnen, da muss man halt mehr Ändern als sie über Jahre gemacht haben und mehr bieten als ein Endloss Trial. Sowas wie sie mal hatten, 10 Tage schnupper Kurs ist auch hilfreicher, als ein enorm eingeschränkter Trial. Man kann ja nichts bekommen, nichts vorbereiten und garnichts abstauben 0. Nur zocken und schauen. Deswegen find ich, ist der Trial besser für feste ACC, die sich mit T1 zufrieden geben, als für neukunden. Denn als Neukunde kann man nicht viel vorbereiten oder bekommt was vom Spiel mit. Items gehören zu WAR dazu, also hat man auch anrecht drauf. Nur weil jemand monatlich zahlt, hat er keinen höheren anrecht auf Grundkonzepte von einem Spiel. Er hat andere Vorteile.

Denn wenn jemand der monatlich zahlt 1. Klasse ist und ein Endlostrial 2. Klasse, dann frag ich mich was für ein Spielkonzept es ist, wenn einige aus der 1. Klasse sagen, lieber bin ich für meine Klasse nur 2. Klasse, dafür kann ich kostenlos zocken. Solche Leute gibt es und diese find ich sind viel störender, als wenn Leute auf blau würfeln. Denn es wurde damals beschrieen, wo hier welche gesagt haben XP Stopp wäre doch cool. NAch dem Prinzip, wollt ihr die 19er WOW PVP Chars auch hier? Jetzt hat man diese Chars da und es ist egal, weil die nur 2. Klasse sind? Das heißt 2. Klasse, die von 1. unterstützt wird, ist besser als reine 1. Klasse die von 1. Klasse unterstüzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... natürlich nur im T1, aber es langt einigen zu.


----------



## Churchak (20. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wenn man dir deine Items wegnehmen würde, nachdem du einpaar Wochen damit herumgelaufen wärst,


dir ist bewusst das das geheuchelte gejammer über weggenommene Gegenstände im t1 spielt also da wo nen Char ,wenn er den gespielt wird, nach spätestens 2 Tagen rausgelevelt ist? hmmm wohl eher ned.  also nix mit wenn  man dir ... sprich an den Haaren herbeigezogene Blödsinnsbeispiele Seitens Miracolax,genau wie der angebliche 12 seiten Thread in dem sich alle über nen Serverdown aufregen würden  aber der geneigte Leser schnell feststellt das der Aufreger auf den 12 Seiten nen ganz anderer ist.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es hat aber niemand gesagt, dass die Trial ohne Restiktionen kommt. Es wurde sogar öfter vermutet, das da mehr kommt. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wo ist denn das nun schlimm? Man spielt ne Demo, ergo hat man ein eingeschränktes Spiel. Dafür darf man KOSTENLOS so lange T1 zocken, wie man will. Sich jetzt so pompös drüber aufzuregen, wie scheinheilig diese Änderungen doch sind, ist echt mal lächerlich.



Absolut richtig. Das ganze diente zum Zweck des anzockens, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und wenn da nun aufgrund der Tatsache, daß manche das ausnutzen, Änderungen daran vorgenommen werden, dann ist das nicht scheinheilig, sondern einfach nur legitim. Die Jungs haben ein Produkt geliefert und wer es spielen will, muss zahlen. Das würde kein anderer hier, der sich beschwert anders machen, wäre er anstelle der Entwickler.


----------



## Virthu (20. Dezember 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> ,genau wie der angebliche 12 seiten Thread in dem sich alle über nen Serverdown aufregen würden  aber der geneigte Leser schnell feststellt das der Aufreger auf den 12 Seiten nen ganz anderer ist.



kannst du ev diesen thread linken? finde den nicht :-/


----------



## Senseless6666 (20. Dezember 2009)

Kurz und Knapp, nein es lohnt nicht.


----------



## Peithon (20. Dezember 2009)

@Astravall: Hier kann man wenigstens diskutieren und wird nicht von irgendeinem Erdknuffel gleich in einen völlig abseitigen Forenbereich abgeschoben. 

Ein Kumpel von mir, der einen Testaccount spielt, kann übrigens noch seine epischen Handschuhe benutzen, die er aus einem lila Beutel einer PQ erhalten hat. 

Die Kämpfe in den Hauptstädten, die einige hier so anpreisen, sind für viele Ex-Spieler und aktive Spieler einfach ein Grauß. Die Stadtinstanzen sind ohne Gegner total langweilig und sie haben mit Gegner auch keinen besonderen taktischen Anspruch. Zergen ohne Sinn und Verstand macht ab und zu auch wirklich Spaß. Allerdings kann man das ebenso im T1 haben und dort muss man einfach nicht RR70-80 machen, um mithalten zu können. Man ist schneller wettbewerbsfähig und wird auch nicht so oft weggebombt, wie im T4. 

Niemand wird doch wirklich seinen Account verlängern, um zu erfahren, was im blauen Beutel drin ist. Ich glaube eher,dass Leute, die einen solchen erhalten und nicht öffnen können, keine weiteren PQs machen. 

Ich finde, dass so viele Dinge, die Warhammer ausmachen einfach nicht gut umgesetzt wurden, z. B. die Belagerungswaffen. Beim Table-Top oder Battlemarch kann man seine Artellerie lustig über das Schlachtfeld verschieben. Bei Warhammer online hat man nur begrenzte Slots um die Burgen zur Verfügung und die Geschütze haben dazu eine vernichtend geringe Wirkung. Was könnte man daraus nicht machen? Ich fände es jedenfalls Klasse, wenn man mitten in einem Gebiet eine Kanone auf einen Hügel stellen könne und die Gegner damit unter Feuer setzen könnte. Natürlich würden einige dann auf die Idee kommen gleich das WC der Gegner ins Visier zu nehmen, es würde Warhammer jedoch näher kommen. Zu den BOs muss man auch sagen, dass die leider überhaupt keine Funktion als Spawnpunkt oder wirklichen Fraktionsbuff erfüllen.


----------



## Talmir (20. Dezember 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Kurz und Knapp, nein es lohnt nicht.




sagte der wow spieler . . . .


----------



## Miracolax (20. Dezember 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> ...genau wie der angebliche 12 seiten Thread in dem sich alle über nen Serverdown aufregen würden  aber der geneigte Leser schnell feststellt das der Aufreger auf den 12 Seiten nen ganz anderer ist.


Nun, wenn du dem geneigten Leser noch den Unterschied erklären magst zwischen aufregen wegen eines unangekündigten und erst viel später auf der HP nachlesbaren Serverdown wegen Hotfixes, Notfallwartungen (die wohl mittlerweile ein fest implementiertes Feature sind), oder aufregen wegen eines unangekündigten und erst viel später auf der HP nachlesbaren Serverdown und damit verhinderten erfolgreichen Abschluss einer *PvE*-Quest in einem *PvP only* Spiel wäre dir der geneigte Leser sicherlich sehr verbunden. Serverdown bleibt nun mal Serverdown, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Die Leute zahlen doch nicht nur dafür sondern das zwischendurch auch mal die Server online sind, ob sie nun PvP oder PvE betreiben wollen!

Versuch's halt nochmal wenn du irgendwann vom "read only Mode" in den fortgeschrittenen "read/understand Mode" gekommen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grundsätzlich ist eine Trial nicht verkehrt, egal in welchem Spiel. Aber eine free endless Trial wird in keinem Spiel mehr Leute zum bleiben bewegen! Wenn, dann nur vereinzelt.


----------



## Alyah (20. Dezember 2009)

ja, es lohnt sich - hab auch nach 4 Monaten wieder angefangen und es macht immens viel Spass .Spiele auch noch WoW zwischendrin, aber das kann man eh nicht vergleichen. Sind für mich 2 paar Schuhe und bieten unterschiedlichen Spielspass. Zumindest so lang ich Urlaub hab fahr ich zweigleisig *g*


----------



## Thurgom (20. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist eine Trial nicht verkehrt, egal in welchem Spiel. Aber eine free endless Trial wird in keinem Spiel mehr Leute zum bleiben bewegen! Wenn, dann nur vereinzelt.[/font]



Hmmm, lol ??? Also die Logik musst du mir mal erklären.

Wenn jemand eine Trial spielt, sagen wir mal eine Woche lang, dann hat er hinterher drei Möglichkeiten :

a) Das Spiel ist nicht mein Ding, ich lösche es wieder...
b) Die 1 Woche war zu kurz und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher...
c) Genau das Richtige !! Das Spiel wird gekauft...

Wenn jemand an den Punkt gelangt, dass ihm das Spiel so viel Spaß macht, dass er es kaufen will, wird er sich sicher nicht mit einem T1-only Account zufrieden geben, sondern will den Rest auch sehen. Es hat sogar noch den Vorteil (wenn es "endless" ist), dass Leute die unter b) fallen, noch länger Zeit haben sich zu entscheiden.


----------



## Churchak (20. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Abschluss einer *PvE*-Quest in einem *PvP only* Spiel


und da gehts weiter mit Onkel Miracoaxes Märchenstunde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (20. Dezember 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> und da gehts weiter mit Onkel Miracoaxes Märchenstunde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry, ich vergaß - beim Königskampf im Palast handelt es sich um reines PvP, der König selber ist gar kein NPC und wird von einem Spieler gesteuert. Zumal es, wie einer der Betroffenen schreibt, casualfreundliche 6h gebraucht hat darauf hinzuarbeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: laut deiner Sig hast mächtig viel Spass in AD, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Thurgom, du darfst ja auch ein Auto (Punkt b) wochenlang ("endless") zur Probe fahren weil du dich noch nicht entscheiden konntest oder weil die 1-2h Probefahrt zu kurz waren....


----------



## Thurgom (20. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> @Thurgom, du darfst ja auch ein Auto (Punkt b) wochenlang ("endless") zur Probe fahren weil du dich noch nicht entscheiden konntest oder weil die 1-2h Probefahrt zu kurz waren....



 Was auch kein Mensch machen würde, wenn die "Probefahrt-Strecke" auf 100 Meter begrenzt wäre ?!


----------



## xerkxes (20. Dezember 2009)

Dieser persönliche Kleinkrieg mancher gegen Warhammer wird langsam langweilig, wird Zeit, dass ihr neue Geschütze auffahrt.

Interessant finde ich vor allem, wie sehr man sich über etwas kostenloses aufregen kann. Man hat den Eindruck, dass sich einige hier sogar im Restaurant beschweren würden weil sie keine Fliege in der Suppe haben.


----------



## Churchak (20. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax Miracolax Miracolax  du schreibst da warhammer wöllte pvp only sein was nun mal aus nem märchenbuch ist. Schon allein die existens der doch recht vielen PvE Inis wiedersprechem dem (damit mein ich zB düsterberg,Krypten,Bastionstreppe usw) . 
Aber schon traurig das du zwichen Schwerpunkt RvR und nur/einzig RvR ned unterscheiden kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und och die Sig is nimmer updodate bin nur zu faul sie zu ändern,hab leider (naja eigendlich zum glück)  nicht son langweiliges leben das ich meine Zeit mit lesen von Foren zu Spielen die ich ganz ganz doof find verplemmern muss nur damit die zeit vergeht.Na mal sehn ob ich die Tage die Muse find was zu drehn ..... hmmm wobei wohl eher ned. ^^


----------



## Peithon (21. Dezember 2009)

23:40 Uhr am Sonntag: Ich trete einem offenen KT für UV bei und versuche hinzukommen, 0 Chance. Man ist wirklich ein Trashmob für die überequipten Epix, die sich dort durch den Raum bewegen. Keine Hilfe von irgendwelchen Mitspielern. Im Szenario hat auch alles die Bombergruppe erledigt. Man musste keinen Finger rühren. Es ist alles so wie vor 6 Monaten, nur ohne Festungen.

Reaktivierung = Griff ins Klo


----------



## Peithon (21. Dezember 2009)

Schon wieder 2 Schläge und mein 38er ist weg vom Fenster! Ne, Leute T1 mit einem aufgepimpten Char gegen einen 1er ist deutlich fairerer als T4. Wer was anderes erzählt, der sollte mal zum Arzt gehen oder mal überlegen, wann er das letzte mal gegen einen Laterenpfahl gelaufen ist...

Guter Tipp noch an Leute, die War wieder aktivieren wollen: 2. Tastatur und 2. Maus im Sicherheitsschrank verfügbar haben.


----------



## Thurgom (21. Dezember 2009)

Denkt doch mal bitte zwei Ecken weiter bevor ihr hier sowas posted.

Ihr werdet kein PvP-Spiel finden, in dem ihr kein Futter seid, solange ihr solo versucht etwas zu reißen.

-> Gilde suchen -> Gruppe aufbauen -> problem solved.

Und ich muss jetzt sicher nicht zum Arzt gehen, nur weil ich dir widerspreche....


----------



## Vergin (21. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Schon wieder 2 Schläge und mein 38er ist weg vom Fenster! Ne, Leute T1 mit einem aufgepimpten Char gegen einen 1er ist deutlich fairerer als T4. Wer was anderes erzählt, der sollte mal zum Arzt gehen oder mal überlegen, wann er das letzte mal gegen einen Laterenpfahl gelaufen ist...
> 
> Guter Tipp noch an Leute, die War wieder aktivieren wollen: 2. Tastatur und 2. Maus im Sicherheitsschrank verfügbar haben.



Von wegen zwei Schläge. Du vergisst das ich in angreifender Position war, und somit meine Reichweitenvorteile ausspielen konnte. 

Jetzt erzähl ich dir das mal aus meiner Sicht:

Ich sehe dich....Wort des Schmerzes
Du siehst mich....Frostwind
Du läufst auf mich zu....Vision der Qual
Du bist an mir dran....Frostbiss
Du bist immer noch an mir dran....Griff der Angst
Ich laufe weg....nichts
Ich dreh mich um....arktischer Stoß
Du läufst wieder auf mich zu (verlangsamt)....Blitz des Verderbens
Du bist an mir dran... Wort des Schmerzes explodiert + Drohendes Unheil + Hand der Verderbnis
Tod

Wie du siehst benutze ich nicht nur zwei Sachen. Ich war halt klar im Vorteil, da ich max Range hatte. 
Mal davon angesehen, hattest du mich auf 30%. 
Mir passiert das auch oft das ich von unter 40er irgentwo von angegriffen werde, da sehe ich dann trotz meines Equips und Rufranges meist alt aus. 
Aber was solls, so ist das halt. 



Thurgom schrieb:


> Ihr werdet kein PvP-Spiel finden, in dem ihr kein Futter seid, solange ihr solo versucht etwas zu reißen.



Ich bin eigendlich ganz zufrieden was das Solo rumrennen betrifft.....

mfg Kinnayi


----------



## C0ntra (21. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Schon wieder 2 Schläge und mein 38er ist weg vom Fenster! Ne, Leute T1 mit einem aufgepimpten Char gegen einen 1er ist deutlich fairerer als T4. Wer was anderes erzählt, der sollte mal zum Arzt gehen oder mal überlegen, wann er das letzte mal gegen einen Laterenpfahl gelaufen ist...
> [...]


Mich killt auch jeder mit zwei Schlägen und überhaupt, der Gegner ist immer stärker, zahlreicher und die eigene Klasse wird mit jedem Patch weiter kaputt gemacht. /Ironie-off

Bis Stufe 40 ist es wohl ein leichtes, da gibt es auch keine Durststrecke, wenn man weiß wie.
Mein RR steigt stetig an, teilweise ein RR pro Tag in der Primetime.
Eroberer habe ich voll, jetzt ist Invasor dran und in den nächsten paar Wochen kann ich auch das tragen. Spätestens dann hat man keine Probleme mehr, soweit man seine Klasse spielen kann. 
Selbst wenn man frisch im T4 ist oder noch das erste T4 RvR Set trägt, kann man seinen Teil zum Kampfausgang beitragen, denn auch der Gegner hat nicht nur Stufe 40 RR40+ Chars!
Selbst wenn es heißt, das man als Melee-DD im Stealth solo niemanden tot bekommt, mit der Zeit wird man stärker und es kommt von ganz alleine.


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. Dezember 2009)

Eigendlich wollte ich auch mal gerne wieder anfangen jedoch ist dieser support dermaßen unter aller sau sodas mir irgendwie so langsam wieder die lust vergeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulis (21. Dezember 2009)

Vergin schrieb:


> Von wegen zwei Schläge. Du vergisst das ich in angreifender Position war, und somit meine Reichweitenvorteile ausspielen konnte.
> 
> Jetzt erzähl ich dir das mal aus meiner Sicht:
> 
> ...



Kommt hin! Ich habe auch eine Dot Sorc und die ist nun wirklich nicht für 1 vs 1 gemacht^^! Aber sollte man doch einmal in solch eine Situation kommen, ist das von dir geschriebene der einzig richtige Weg ich würde ihm eventuell noch Vitalität aufs Auge drücken zur Heilung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (21. Dezember 2009)

Mal davon abgesehen, das größtenteils "grünes" Equipment im PvP nicht gerade vorteilhaft ist.
Es ist unerheblich, ob man teure +23/24 (z.B. Lebens-) Talismane besitzt oder billige 19er, das ist bestenfalls ne Ego-Sache aber zumindest blaue Items sollte man schon haben. Die grünen Teile gibts ja hinterhergeworfen.

Man darf nun aber auch nicht non-stop durchleveln, sondern zumindest im T2-3 die lila Einflussitems mitnehmen, die T3 Sets sind zumindest besser als die anfänglichen T4 Items und etwas Zeit braucht es ja auch, um sich T4 Set Teile zu besorgen, falls man diese denn braucht.

Das Items eine Rolle spielen sollte klar sein, sonst bräuchte man sie ja nicht und es würde reichen, wenn man sich färben könnte, wie man will. Maßgeblich sind aber dennoch die Skills und der richtige Einsatz dergleichen gegen einen bestimmten Gegner und der Rufrang. Richtig effektiv sind aber nur die Stufe 3 RR Boni und die hat man zum Großteil bereits mit RR55.


----------



## Teal (21. Dezember 2009)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Eigendlich wollte ich auch mal gerne wieder anfangen jedoch ist dieser support dermaßen unter aller sau sodas mir irgendwie so langsam wieder die lust vergeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Begründung? Gibt es Probleme mit dem Char oder wo drückt der Schuh?


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. Dezember 2009)

Ne gibt dringende probleme beim rechnungs support bevor ich meinen acc reactivieren kann naja bisher warte ich schon seit 24h naja hab jetzt mal nen freund gefragt der hat mal nen ingame ticket geschrieben vll gehts ja jetzt mal schneller ^^


----------



## C0ntra (21. Dezember 2009)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Ne gibt dringende probleme beim rechnungs support bevor ich meinen acc reactivieren kann naja bisher warte ich schon seit 24h naja hab jetzt mal nen freund gefragt der hat mal nen ingame ticket geschrieben vll gehts ja jetzt mal schneller ^^



Wann hast du das Ticket geschreiben? Gestern, also Sonntags?


----------



## Peithon (21. Dezember 2009)

@Soulis: Dann hast du mich in der Situation nicht umgenietet, das nämlich kein Zauberer, sondern ein CB. Das witzige ist noch, dass mein RDS mit einem Schild herumrennt und trotzdem so schnell umgepustet wird. Wie gesagt, ich möchte Warhammer nicht toll finden, wenn ich RR80 bin, sämtliche Sets habe und sowieso alles, was unter mir ist, mit einem Schlag weghaue: 
1. Macht mir das auch keinen Spaß. Ich möchte ausgeglichene und spannende Kämpfe, ob 1 gegen 1 oder 100 gegen 100. Ich möchte Niederlagen haben, bei denen ich denke: "Das nächste Mal mach ich das so und so, dann kann den auch packen!" 
2. Dauert mir das zu lang.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wann hast du das Ticket geschreiben? Gestern, also Sonntags?



Wenn er/sie schon 24 Stunden wartet, dann wirds mit Garantie Sonntag gewesen sein.


----------



## C0ntra (21. Dezember 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> @Soulis: Dann hast du mich in der Situation nicht umgenietet, das nämlich kein Zauberer, sondern ein CB. Das witzige ist noch, dass mein RDS mit einem Schild herumrennt und trotzdem so schnell umgepustet wird. Wie gesagt, ich möchte Warhammer nicht toll finden, wenn ich RR80 bin, sämtliche Sets habe und sowieso alles, was unter mir ist, mit einem Schlag weghaue:
> 1. Macht mir das auch keinen Spaß. Ich möchte ausgeglichene und spannende Kämpfe, ob 1 gegen 1 oder 100 gegen 100. Ich möchte Niederlagen haben, bei denen ich denke: "Das nächste Mal mach ich das so und so, dann kann den auch packen!"
> 2. Dauert mir das zu lang.


Herje, er spielt eben schon etwas länger und ist besser geskillt und ausgerüstet.
Bis RR55 ist es ja wohl nicht schwer und man bekommt ihn ja auch nebenbei und muss nicht stur daraufhin arbeiten.
Ist doch klar, dass du, so grün wie du noch hinter den Ohren bist, lediglich Futter für den Barbaren bist, wenn er RR55+ ist. 
Das nächste mal verlange ich auch, das ich mit Stufe 12 nen Stufe 21 Spieler besiege! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anders kann das Verhältnis zwischen euch beiden nämlich nicht ausgesehen haben, der hatte evtl. noch mehr Rüstung als du!




Kranak90 schrieb:


> Wenn er/sie schon 24 Stunden wartet, dann wirds mit Garantie Sonntag gewesen sein.



Also ich erwarte vom Support nicht, das er Sonntags arbeitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. Dezember 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Also ich erwarte vom Support nicht, das er Sonntags arbeitet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja wenn man auf der eigenen website davon spricht...



> Unser Team ist 365 Tage im Jahr verfügbar.



Naja was solls ich warte mal fleißig weiter xD


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Dezember 2009)

Du weißt wir haben Schaltjahre als können sie pro Jahr ca. 1/4 Tag Pause haben =). WEnn die jetzt Anfangen mit anderen Kalender zu rechnen, kommen da schon mal paar Tage und Wochen zusammen.
Ne der Support hat mit GOA zu tun und dieser Verein, war ein großer Fehler von Mythic. Also die haben aus DAoC nicht gelernt, dass GOA schlecht ist. Meine sie haben recht gute Server, aber dass kann man kaufen für bissel Geld. Was sie aber machen mussten, haben sie nicht wirklich gemacht. Auch bei mir kann ich meine Chars net umbewegen, weil ich auf einem Server war, der zu gemacht wurde und dann auf Huss und der auch zu. Naja jetzt stecken die chars so zu sagen auf Huss, aber laut Verfolung sind sie noch auf dem Urpsrungsserver =). Das witzig ich soll ne Wildcard opfern, für einen Fehler der garnicht meiner ist. Daher hatte ich vor paar Monaten dann gesagt, ca.. Weil neben dem Spiel der Suport auch ein Kritikpunkt ist. Daher gedult =), wenn dir as Spiel wirklich spaß macht, kannst du mit GOA leben. Wenn es dir nur so spaß macht, ist eine Überlegung werd aufzuhören. 

Ich reg mich nicht über den Endloss Trial auf. Ich versteh den sinn davon nicht. Vorher war es immer toll das man aus dem T1 raus levelt und jetzt ist es so, dass die Leute nicht mehr rausleveln, weil sie einen Trial haben. Versteh halt den Sinn vom Trial nicht wirklich. Ein normaler auf X Tage beschränkter, ohne spielerische Einschränkung (außer was Balanced angeht und Goldfarming, also AH verboten, Briefe senden etc.), aber mit Wälzer des wissen, vollen loot etc.
Ich versteh eben nicht den Sinn hinter einem Endloss Trial, in ein Konzept wo die Leute sonst aus dem T1 Leveln. Die beste Lösung für den Endlos Trial wäre sogar Level 12 zu machen. Damit könnte man zwar ins T2, aber mit Level 12 ist man dort nur futter. Genau so wie mit 32 im T4. Was ich finde in einem PVP nichts zu suchen hat.

Das zweite ein PVP Spiel mit Leveln ist eh etwas unklar. Da genau sowas ensteht. Ein Skillbasierendes System ist da ne günstiger Lösung. Man müsste nur die Startbereiche absichern, ala Eve Online oder ähnliche Konzepte. So das man ein Bereich für den Causal hat. Während die richtige PVP Welt eben nicht solo Freundlich ist. WEr allein unterwegs ist, ist eben futter. Nur bei WAR ist das Problem, dass es immer nur ein Spawnpunkt gibt und die Incombat Rezz. Wenn die Incombat Rezz nicht da sind, muss man laufen und wenn man allein läuft ist man tot. Das ganze ist aber bescheurt, weil dann kann man nicht mehr im RVR richtig mit machen oder bekommt Ticks von der Burg nicht ab etc. Das ganze ist eben nicht durchdacht so richtig. Takitsche Rezzpunkte können hilfreich sein, weil man dann in der nähe vom Team bleibt. Weil ne Tankwall lebt nur durch REzz und Heilung, aber vorallem durch Rezz und Moral 2, mit Hold the Line und andere Überlebensskills halt. Die Meele springen ja eh über die Türen nach aussen und innen.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es hat aber niemand gesagt, dass die Trial ohne Restiktionen kommt. Es wurde sogar öfter vermutet, das da mehr kommt. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wo ist denn das nun schlimm? Man spielt ne Demo, ergo hat man ein eingeschränktes Spiel. Dafür darf man KOSTENLOS so lange T1 zocken, wie man will. Sich jetzt so pompös drüber aufzuregen, wie scheinheilig diese Änderungen doch sind, ist echt mal lächerlich.



Das hast du (zumindest was meine Posts betrifft) falsch verstanden. Ich rege mich nicht über diese Änderung auf, sondern wollte nur darauf hinweisen, wie die "Fanboys" hier im Forum reagiert haben als ich noch vor der Einführung der "endless Trial" hier gepostet hatte, dass eben genau eine solche (oder ähnliche geartete Änderung) kommen wird. Die Gründe, wieso das so ist hatte ich auch damals schon genannt etc. wurde aber hier eher belächelt und man teilte mir mit, dass es so schon genug Anreiz gebe um ein Abo abzuschließen etc.

Für mich ist das einfach ein weiteres Symptom für das kurzsichtige Denken bei Mythic. Jeder mit halbwegs Verstand auch wenn er nicht bei Mythic arbeitet oder sonstwie mit Warhammer involviert ist, kein BWL Studium hat usw. konnte voraussehen, dass die "free endless Trial" geradezu eine Einladung für viele T4 Gelangweilte war um ihre Abos zu kündigen und den "besten" Teil des Spiels gratis zu genießen.

Und letztlich ist es kein Geheimnis, dass "erst zu lasch und danach muss man den Kunden etwas wegnehmen" generell schlechter ankommt als der umgekehrte Weg.


----------



## Thurgom (21. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Für mich ist das einfach ein weiteres Symptom für das kurzsichtige Denken bei Mythic. Jeder mit halbwegs Verstand auch wenn er nicht bei Mythic arbeitet oder sonstwie mit Warhammer involviert ist, kein BWL Studium hat usw. konnte voraussehen, dass die "free endless Trial" geradezu eine Einladung für viele T4 Gelangweilte war um ihre Abos zu kündigen und den "besten" Teil des Spiels gratis zu genießen.



Was auch einfach wieder total übertrieben dargestellt ist. Klar macht das PvP im T1 mal eine gewisse Zeit lang Spaß, aber kein vernünftiger PvP'ler, der einen gewissen Anspruch an sich selbst und seine Gruppe stellt, wird auf Dauer im T1 glücklich... Mir zumindest macht es auf lange Sicht gesehen keinen Spaß, mit 3-4 Skills im T1 rumzuhampeln. Ausserdem ist man alleine durch die BG's und das doch recht gut besuchte oRvR im T1 in wenigen Stunden Lev12+.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Entwickler durch diese Aktion, auf eine gewisse Dauer gesehen, mehr Kunden gewinnen als verlieren.


----------



## xerkxes (21. Dezember 2009)

Einem ehrlichem Trialspieler tut die Änderung am Trialsystem kaum weh. Weh tut es denjenigen, die mit Überequip inkl. überduchschnittlere Talismane im T1 roxxorn, weil sie daheim keinen Hund haben, den sie hauen können um sich gut zu fühlen. Insofern kein Problem.

Ob sie Kunden gewinnen oder nicht sollte nicht unsere Sorge sein. Es gibt auf jedenfall genügend ehrliche Tester im T1. Man erkennt sie am equip ohne überdurchschnittliche Talismane und Jubiläumsumhang.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Dezember 2009)

also als ich Drakenwald aufgehört habe war da noch Destro tierisch am einstecken, teilweise 5 Order gegen 2 Destro Kts


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Weh tut es denjenigen, die mit Überequip inkl. überduchschnittlere Talismane im T1 roxxorn...



Hab mir auch mal so nen Roxxor T1 Char erstellt mit fast nur blauem Equip, Blutrot gefärbter Rüstung, 16er Int Talismane und nen Stab mit 45 Int. Mit level 10 hab ich knapp 300 int und das als Magus. Wenn alles gut läuft crittet ein dot mit 300. Einfach nur krank was so ein Char anrichten kann. Wie viel Schaden ne Sorc mit gleichem Equip macht kann sich dann ja jeder denken. Man fühlt sich mit überequip einfach mächtig, aber es macht  nicht so viel Spaß als wenn man normales Equip anhat. Die Kämpfe sind einfach zu berechenbar und das nimmt dann den Spaß. Lieber normal spielen, als alles umzuroxxorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (22. Dezember 2009)

Einen richtigen Roxxor kann man sich für das T1 ohnehin nicht bauen: Heilung>alles andere. Mit einem JdK oder Sigmarpriester, der viel Rüstung hat, hält man lange durch und kann auch gegen mehrere Gegner bestehen, allerdings hat man ein Problem, wenn man auf einen anderen Heiler trifft. Den bekommt man nämlich schlecht bis garnicht umgehauen. Baut man sich einen mit viel Stärke, so fällt er genau so schnell um, wie alle anderen. Im T4 laufen viel mehr solcher Monster herum, die es eben auch mal mit 3 Gegnern aufnehmen können, wenn sie die richtigen Klassen erwischen. 

Gestern waren auf Drakenwald über 10 Kts auf Seiten der Ordnung unterwegs. PvP kann man das nicht nennen, eher Abschlachten. Das was sich in den Weg gestellt hat wurde nahezu verlustfrei weggemacht. Für den Gebietswechsel vom Donnerberg in die Chaoswüste habe ich über 15 Minuten gebraucht und kam trotzdem noch rechtzeitig, um alle BOs und Burgen mitzunehmen. In Szenarien kam man teilweise auch nicht rein, weil der Server so stark arbeiten musste.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Prob im T4 kommen aber auch 32 Leute rein, weil sie ja nicht mehr ins T3 können und als 32 bist du nur Kanonenfutter und da macht PVP 0 Spaß. Dennoch kann es auch im T1 nerven, wenn man dass SPiel kennenlernen will und sich wie in WOW fühlt. Wo einige nur dadurch gewinnen, dass sie 4 oder 5 10er Twinks haben. Die natürlich zugepackt sind. Am besten 2 Sigis und noch ein anderer Heiler, sowie 2 DDs. damit feuerts doch fast alles in Grund und boden. Wenn in dieses Team noch paar normale Kanonenfutter Typen sind ... was will man gegen machen, nur hoffen auf der eigenen Seite hat man auch solche.

Das T4 entwickelt sich langsam dahin. Viele überschreiten wichtige RR grenzen, wo nochmal Bonis gibt die einfach nur stark sind und dazu die besseren Items tragen. Denn viele werden nicht 40/40, sondern sind vielleicht 40/30 rum oder so oder 40/35 und brauchen erstmal ne Zeit bis sie langsam gleichwertiges EQ haben. Aber damit sind sie meistens nur futter. Das Prob war ist halt kein 1on1, weswegen einige Klasse 0 Chancen gegenandere haben und andere Klasse öffnen die Tanks, dass jede klasse diese killen kann. Das Problem darin ist, wenn solche Klassen hohes EQ haben, kann man nicht mal mehr als Tank gegen halten. Heiler sind eh Futter, wenn solche Nahkämpfer im Weg stehen. Als Tank wird man erst wieder zäh, wenn man dass gleiche EQ hat wie diese Kampfmaschinen. Nur komm mal bitte als Tank auf genug RR. Man stirbt ja nicht selten. Range DD und Heiler sterben im RVR fast 0 und bekommen damit immer RP, während als Tank stirbt man nicht selten und verpasst oft paar RP Punkte. Sind an sich nicht viele Punkte, aber auf dauer kann es viel sein. Wenn das Tor zu ist, kann man als Tank wenig machen. Nur Hold the Line Spamen. Andere Klassen vorallem Range und Heiler bekommen immer gut RP.
Daher kommen auch solche Faktoren dazu, dass einige schneller zu RR kommen, während andere langsam nach ziehen. Finde es falsch von Mythic RR so wichtig zu machen. Er sollt echt eine Art Titel Funktion haben, besondere Optische Sachen Freischalten und Mounts eben. Sachen die nicht unbalanced sind, sondern optisch hervor heben. Das ist find ich besser. Als wenn man nicht nur das bessere EQ bekommt sondern 4 Punkte für Mastery +1 Level auf alle Mastery +50 AP.
Damit ensteht gegen Ende das Problem. Vorallem verlassen die 40/60+ Leute etc. das T4 nicht, wie es im T1-T3 der Fall ist. Sondern bleiben drin. Daher kommen nachzügler immer schlecht an RR, da sie diese Typen nur in großen Gruppen killen können. Wenn die aber überzahl sind ... naja. Da versteh ich schon einige, die lieber im PVE Leveln. Meine das geht wenigsten solide Vorwärts und im Land der Toten gibt es sogar recht brauchbare Items. Man hat zwar dann 40 und RR was um die 30 rum. Aber egal, wenigsten ist man 40. Während im RVR ist man mit 32 nur eine Last für seine Gruppe.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Dezember 2009)

Vieles ist halt undurchdacht, aber ob das jetzt noch gerade gebogen werden kann wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich komm auch langsam auf RR70 zu und muss sagen das die gnazen frischen 40er überhaupt keine Hürde für mich darstellen. Ein Gebiet für die high RR Spieler so ab RR50+ würde die Sache schon ganz anders aussehen lassen. Natürlich haben die Leute unter Rang 40 keinen Zutritt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. Dezember 2009)

Man bekommt es geradegebogen, dass Problem man muss dabei Konzepte ändern. Was Zeit kostet und Kostenintensiv ist. Denn man muss ganze Strukturen ändern etc. Damit man sowas wieder gerade biegt. Wenn aber Mythic diesen Schritt wagt und ihre Fehler indirekt eingesteht, dann ist da noch potenzial drin. Wenn aber Mythic weiter so oberflächliche Patches macht und immer mal wieder ein Event startet, dann wird WAR immer wieder Leute verlieren. Denn die Balanced auf Servern, kann selbst dem harten WAR Kern auf dauer die Lust nehmen.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Denn die Balanced auf Servern, kann selbst dem harten WAR Kern auf dauer die Lust nehmen.



Ja stimmt schon. Als Patch 1.3.2 rauskam und Altdorf 3 mal pro Tag angegriffen wurde dachte ich mir: ''Ach dann farmste dir halt die Kiregsherren Marken zusammen und wenn du das fertig hast dann sieht die Situation schon anders aus.'' Tja die Marken hab ich schon ne längere zeit zusammen und wenn Altdorf ist logg ich meist aus und bleib auch den rest des Tages fern. So intensiv wie früher spiele ich schon lange nicht mehr.Ich spiel WAR eigentlich nurnoch wegen dem Universum und weils nicht zeitaufwendig ist. Man kann kommen und gehen und man muss sein Leben nicht nach einem Spiel richten wie bei WoW z.B.

Naja ich hoffe das noch etwas getan wird was dem Spiel richtig gut tut, sonst ist für mich bei RR70 schluss. Bis 1.3.4 werd ich eh nicht 70 sein, aber hoffentlich werden mir die neuen RvR Belohungen wieder einen Anreiz geben zu spielen.


----------



## Brummbör (26. Dezember 2009)

ein letzter anreiz wäre es mal den könig zu killen aber mythic bekommts nicht auf die reihe altdorf zu fixen, wie step 2 und verbuggter bogenschütze bewiesen hat. seit release funktioniert der scheiss nicht und das ganze trotz awesome patch 1.3.2.


----------



## Thurgom (27. Dezember 2009)

Es hat vor kurzem und heute wohl auch wieder (siehe Carro) sehr gut funktioniert, sonst hätte ich nicht 2 mal das Vergnügen gehabt. Und unsere Erengrad Destrus haben ihn auch schon 3 (?) mal gekillt... Also verstehe ich deine Verallgemeinerung nicht ganz.


----------



## Brummbör (27. Dezember 2009)

auf carro war er gestern auch verbuggt. siehe dazu auch offi forum. das spiel ist jetzt 1 1/4 jahre auf dem markt und selbst sachen die gross als awesome patch angekündigt wurden (1.3.2 überarbeitung der städte pqs) funktionieren nicht. peinliche vorstellung von mythic.


----------



## pulla_man (27. Dezember 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Es hat vor kurzem und heute wohl auch wieder (siehe Carro) sehr gut funktioniert, sonst hätte ich nicht 2 mal das Vergnügen gehabt. Und unsere Erengrad Destrus haben ihn auch schon 3 (?) mal gekillt... Also verstehe ich deine Verallgemeinerung nicht ganz.



der bogenschütze ist seit dem awesome hotfix der den schlachtgebräu rucksack gefixt hat verbuggt. alle andern königskills hatten wir vorher thurgom. und soweit ich gelsen habe war der bogi auch am freitag bei den carro destrus verbuggt


----------



## Brummbör (27. Dezember 2009)

genau da liegt das problem: nach jedem patch und hotfix funktionieren sachen auf einmal nichtmehr die vorher schon mal in ordnung waren. sei es bosse in inis wie lv oder jetzt der bogi. 
wenigstens scheinen die ordis nen funktionierenden endcontent zu haben. gz zum kill.


----------



## Archonlord (27. Dezember 2009)

mythik hat mit voller Besetzung das Ruder nicht rumgerissen bekommen.. wer glaubt denn noch ernsthaft das es mit 2/5 der belegschaft jetzt funktioniert ?? ..achja Pymonte -.- aber der glaubt ja auch das es nichts zu sagen hat wenn aufeinmal mehr als die hälfte der stammspieler-von-anfang-an nach über einem Jahr des verteidigens völlig entnervt und verbittert aufgibt und abspringt...


----------



## Talmir (27. Dezember 2009)

könnt ihr mal endlich über war zu flamen aufhören?????

wenns euch nicht gefällt und ihr nicht damit zurechtkommt dann LASST ES !!!!!!!!

ich freu mich auf die nächste rufrang erhöhung. will rufrang 90 oder 100 machen.

war bietet so viel was die meisten weh ohhh weh  spieler so nie verstehen werden weil war einfach auf ein anderes prinzip aufbaut.

war mag noch manchen fehler haben doch sie machen es verdammt gut von mythic bis jetzt. 

ich freu mich jeden tag einloggen zu können und mit meiner ally im rvr mitmischen zu können.


man sieht sich auf dem schlachtfeld


----------



## Richtigsteller (27. Dezember 2009)

Selbst wenn dieses verkorkste Spiel free to play wäre, würde es sich nicht lohnen es zu spielen. Wie man Belagerungsschlachten schlägt zeigt ganz klar Tausendwinter in WoW. Eine riesen Dummheit von Myth hier feststehende Belagerungswaffen einzubauen. Aber dies nur am Rande. Das Spiel bietet wirklich nichts, das sich lohnen würde zu spielen. Einzig die schöne Gebäudeoptik weiß zu gefallen. 

Und das schreibe ich nicht als WoW Fanboy. WoWs aktuelles Problem liegt in der asozialen Umgangsweise der Spieler untereinader. Ich habe mich 9 Monate bei täglich 8 - 10 Std. mit WAR auseinandergesetzt. Hunderte Fehler und Verbesserungsvorschläge beschrieben. Wenn ich lese was die Leute so schreiben, dann hat sich kaum etwas geändert im Spiel. Ich jedenfalls habe fertig mit WAR und allen anderen Mythic Games!


----------



## Talmir (27. Dezember 2009)

jeder der WAR probieren möchte solls probieren. wer sich nicht wohlfühlt dort kann ja was anderes spielen.

ich fühle mich in WAR bei weitem wohler als damals in weh oh weh.

War ist halt nicht soooooooo überaus casualfreundlich wie weh oh weh. darum sind anscheinend auch viele enttäuscht usw. davon.

Ich bin über jeden tag den ich in WAR verbringe froh. der umgang untereinander ist bei weitem besser als wo anders und mit meiner ally hab ich den grössten spass im rvr.

was will wow schon mit EINEM pvp gebiet? toll das man dort mit den belagerungsmaschinen fahren kann. in WAR gibts   mom  18 !  gebiete fürs RVR wovon in 15 gebieten burgen zum erobern stehen. 


hört endlich auf wow als basis für die grundlegende weise eines spiels zu nehmen.  

WOW = PVE (mit bissi pvp)
WAR = PVP (mit bissi pve)

aja und der hauptunterschied ist:  in wow kannste mit genug arbeit alleine natürlich der imba roxxor sein. in WAR geht das NICHT den war ist nun mal ein GRP spiel und manche klassen werden NIE eine chance gegen andere haben.

kann man damit leben weiss man wo man spass hat


----------



## Omidas (27. Dezember 2009)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Selbst wenn dieses verkorkste Spiel free to play wäre, würde es sich nicht lohnen es zu spielen. Wie man Belagerungsschlachten schlägt zeigt ganz klar Tausendwinter in WoW. Eine riesen Dummheit von Myth hier feststehende Belagerungswaffen einzubauen. Aber dies nur am Rande. Das Spiel bietet wirklich nichts, das sich lohnen würde zu spielen. Einzig die schöne Gebäudeoptik weiß zu gefallen.
> [...]



Das War PvP mit dem größten Fail der WoW Geschicht (1k Lags) zu vergleichen und es dann noch zu sagen, das es in War schlechter gelöst wäre ... hast mich damit an den Rande eines Erstickungstodes gebracht, so heftig habe ich mich verschluckt vor lachen.
Wenn ich wählen sollte zwischen komischen GoKart fahren und Burgschlachten aus War wüsste ich was ich wählen würde. Bei Warhammer sich zu beginn  beschwert, das es oft in PvG ausartet (Player versus Gates. 1k Winter ist dann die Steigerung davon. VvG (Vehicle versus Gates)

Und das War nichts zu bieten hat ... es hat RvR ... und das finde ich vollkommen für das Spiel ausreichend. Das einzige, weswegen ich immer wieder PAusen in dem Spiel einlege ist die mieserable Fraktionsbalance. Das wurde in Aion besser gelöst. Oder es fehlt eine dritte Fraktion. Aber habe noch nie wegen zu wenig beschäftigung aufgehört hier.


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> [..]Das einzige, weswegen ich immer wieder PAusen in dem Spiel einlege ist die mieserable Fraktionsbalance. Das wurde in Aion besser gelöst. Oder es fehlt eine dritte Fraktion. Aber habe noch nie wegen zu wenig beschäftigung aufgehört hier.



Aion und viele andere Spiele sind hier den leichten Weg gegangen und haben fast komplett identische Klassen auf beiden Seiten, wenn man Fraktionsfähigkeiten bei Aion oder Rassenfertigkeiten bei anderen Spielen berücksichtigt. WAR hat es sich dagegen schwer gemacht und Spiegelklassen eingeführt, die sich aber sehr viel weniger ähneln. Sie unterscheiden sich oft in Spielweise, Fähigkeiten, Taktiken und ergeben damit eine komplett eigenständige Klasse exklusiv für eine Fraktion.

Anstatt sich auf die stärken seiner Fraktion zu stützen wurde lieber über das balancing geheult. Auch eine dritte Fraktion hätte daran nichts geändert. Ein solches System ist dem ganzen feedback zufolge out, genauso wie Stein-Schere-Papier. Ich behaupte daher, dass Systeme wie in WAR oder DAOC so schnell nicht wieder kommen oder überhaupt Spiele mit so derart hohem PVP-Anteil.


----------



## Archonlord (27. Dezember 2009)

jaja warten wir mal die nächsten awesome-patches ab,in denen noch mehr verschlimmbessert wird... aber gut wem es wurscht ist hv -.-
wie hier nur noch flamer mit frustrierter realist verwechselt wird.. jeder der hier "flamed" hat vermutlich wesentlich länger war gezockt als die meisten die es hier noch verteidigen ..


----------



## Omidas (27. Dezember 2009)

@ xerkxes

hab mich wohl etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt.

Meinte eigentlich die Zahlenmäßige unterschiede zwischen den Fraktionen und nicht die unterschiede in deren Klassen.

Und da hat Aion mit seiner Sperre von erstellbaren Chars für neue Spieler auf der überlegenen Fraktion einen etwas bessewren Schutz Wobei man trotzdem auf Votan schon Massenunterschiede im Abyss erkennen kann. Also selbst das ist nicht perfekt.

Weswegen ich das auch mit der 3ten Fraktion gemeint habe. Den mit sowas wäre ich mit War so wie es im Moment ist zufrieden.


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2009)

@omidas

Die Fraktionssperre in Aion funktioniert nur so lange die Spielerzahlen steigen bzw. stabil bleiben und wie du selber sagst versagt die Mechanik schon mancherorts. Aus dem selben Grund hätte sowas auch in Warhammer nicht gegriffen. Die Auswirkungen wären dadurch nur abgemildert worden aber die Heulerei hätte es 1:1 gegeben, das unterschreibe ich dir mit Blut.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. Dezember 2009)

Talmir schrieb:


> War ist halt nicht soooooooo überaus casualfreundlich wie weh oh weh. darum sind anscheinend auch viele enttäuscht usw. davon.



War ist sehr wohl causal freundlich da man da mal eben en schnelles gemetzel haben kann, was ja auch durch diese Teleprto-Funktion nochmal verstärtk wird-


Talmir schrieb:


> was will wow schon mit EINEM pvp gebiet? toll das man dort mit den belagerungsmaschinen fahren kann. in WAR gibts   mom  18 !  gebiete fürs RVR wovon in 15 gebieten burgen zum erobern stehen.


Von diesen Gebieten sind maximal 3 auf und sie unterscheiden sich vom Aufbau in keinster Weise, außerdem sind die belagerungswaffen in War wirklich Schrott da sie abgesehen von der Rampe einfach nichts bringen


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Von diesen Gebieten sind maximal 3 auf und sie unterscheiden sich vom Aufbau in keinster Weise, außerdem sind die belagerungswaffen in War wirklich Schrott da sie abgesehen von der Rampe einfach nichts bringen



Zum einen unterscheiden sich die Gebiete nur dadurch nicht, dass es im T4 immer dieselbe Anzahl an Burgen und sonstigen Schlachtfeldzielen gibt. Vom Gelände her unterscheiden sich die Zonen aber sehr stark.

Zum anderen kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Belagerungswaffen aus der Sicht des Verteidigers so lange zu schwach wären wie man niemanden onehittet. Wären sie um einiges stärker gäbe es wiederum auf der Angreiferseite viel Heulstoff. Wie man es dreht und wendet kommt man auf keinen grünen Zweig. In der MMO-Balancingdiskussion gibt es keinen schmalen Grat auf dem man sich bewegen kann um alle zufrieden zu stellen. Es wird grundsätzlich geheult wenn es um PVP geht. Die Lösung heißt: Viel PVE-Content machen um PVP aus dem Weg gehen zu können. Am besten leichten PVE-Content, damit viele Glückshormone ausgeschüttet werden. RVR is out.


----------



## Brummbör (27. Dezember 2009)

Talmir schrieb:


> War ist halt nicht soooooooo überaus casualfreundlich wie weh oh weh. darum sind anscheinend auch viele enttäuscht usw. davon.



selten so gelacht. noch mehr casual freundlich wie warhammer geht nicht. du gehst on, trittst nen kt bei und musst von da an nur noch im zerg mitschwimmen. ruf und marken gibts frei haus ohne irgendwas dafür machen zu müssen. wennst nebenbei noch sachen zu erledigen hast steigerst ruf durch anwesendheit im kl bei locks, ideal um nebenbei e mails zu erledigen. selbst beim stadtraid reicht kurze anwesendheit um marken nachgeworfen zu bekommen. warhammer ist nicht soooooooooo casualfreundlich wie wow es ist viel schlimmer.


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2009)

Jo du kriegst Ruf aber was machst mit den Marken? Für Zonenlock gibts Eroberer, für Step 1 Hauptstadt Invasor aber danach ists aus mit Nasenbohren, den Rest gibts durch Arbeit oder viel Glück. Ein Casual kann mit genug Sitzfleisch RR80 werden aber er wird schlechte Ausrüstung haben. Ist doch wohl das natürlichste überhaupt, dass gewisse Ausrüstung irgendwann zum Standard wird, wo dann auch Casuals bediehnt werden. Für Invasor kauft sich auch der Casual irgendwann nur mehr Tränke. Die Hardcore-Zocker regen sich immer auf, dass jemand anderer das selbe bekommt wie sie nur vergessen sie, dass der andere viel länger gebraucht hat.

Und ja, WAR ist casualfreundlich.


----------



## Boccanegra (27. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> @omidas
> 
> Die Fraktionssperre in Aion funktioniert nur so lange die Spielerzahlen steigen bzw. stabil bleiben und wie du selber sagst versagt die Mechanik schon mancherorts. Aus dem selben Grund hätte sowas auch in Warhammer nicht gegriffen. Die Auswirkungen wären dadurch nur abgemildert worden aber die Heulerei hätte es 1:1 gegeben, das unterschreibe ich dir mit Blut.


Wobei Aion bzw. NCSoft da über die dritte Fraktion, den Balaur (nicht spielbar), eigentlich ganz geschickt gegensteuert. Jene Seite, die im Abyss dominiert, wird von den  Balaur häufiger attackiert. Ob das auf Dauer reicht, bleibt noch abzuwarten. Bisher hat das System jedenfalls dem Anschein nach gegriffen (kann man via den Live-Status beobachten, die Dominanz wogt zwischen den Fraktionen munter hin und her). Wie es wird, wenn die Mehrzahl dann auf Max-Level spielt, bleibt aber noch abzuwarten. 

Imo war es ein großes Versäumnis von Mythic beim Ausgleich der Fraktionen nicht rechtzeitig entsprechend gegengesteuert zu haben. Das hat, glaube ich, viele Spieler aus dem Spiel getrieben, vor allem in der Zeit der Dauerbelagerung von Altdorf, da haben wohl nicht wenige aufgehört, gerade im oberen Level-Bereich.


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wobei Aion bzw. NCSoft da über die dritte Fraktion, den Balaur (nicht spielbar), eigentlich ganz geschickt gegensteuert. Jene Seite, die im Abyss dominiert, wird von den  Balaur häufiger attackiert. Ob das auf Dauer reicht, bleibt noch abzuwarten.



Die Balaur nehmen der dominanten Fraktion die Festung aber sonst greifen sie meines Wissens nicht ein. Eigentlich tun sie der dominanten Fraktion einen Gefallen, weil die dann die Festung gleich wieder zurückerobern kann, was meines Wissens mehr bringt als sie zu halten. An die Balaur verliert man auch keine Abysspunkte.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Die Balaur nehmen der dominanten Fraktion die Festung aber sonst greifen sie meines Wissens nicht ein. Eigentlich tun sie der dominanten Fraktion einen Gefallen, weil die dann die Festung gleich wieder zurückerobern kann, was meines Wissens mehr bringt als sie zu halten. An die Balaur verliert man auch keine Abysspunkte.


Fürs verteidigen gibt es auch medailien


----------



## Brummbör (27. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Jo du kriegst Ruf aber was machst mit den Marken? Für Zonenlock gibts Eroberer, für Step 1 Hauptstadt Invasor aber danach ists aus mit Nasenbohren, den Rest gibts durch Arbeit oder viel Glück. Ein Casual kann mit genug Sitzfleisch RR80 werden aber er wird schlechte Ausrüstung haben. Ist doch wohl das natürlichste überhaupt, dass gewisse Ausrüstung irgendwann zum Standard wird, wo dann auch Casuals bediehnt werden. Für Invasor kauft sich auch der Casual irgendwann nur mehr Tränke. Die Hardcore-Zocker regen sich immer auf, dass jemand anderer das selbe bekommt wie sie nur vergessen sie, dass der andere viel länger gebraucht hat.
> 
> Und ja, WAR ist casualfreundlich.



sag ja nichtmal was gegen casual freundlichkeit (spiel zur zeit selbst meist nur 1h am tag, bis auf geplante sachen). nur wenn einer schreibt die leute wären enttäuscht von warhammer weils nicht so freundlich ist wie wow dann lach ich da drüber. 
dieses extrem auf casual ausgelegte spiel hat aber für mich einen nachteil: leute loggen ein sehen dass gegner am rollen ist und machen was anderes. läuft es gut wird sich dem zerg angeschlossen. deswegen ist meist eine seite voll am drücker und die andere leistet kaum widerstand. erkennt man spätestens beim ersten wipe. auf einmal muss die hälfte der leute weg.


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> dieses extrem auf casual ausgelegte spiel hat aber für mich einen nachteil: leute loggen ein sehen dass gegner am rollen ist und machen was anderes. läuft es gut wird sich dem zerg angeschlossen. deswegen ist meist eine seite voll am drücker und die andere leistet kaum widerstand. erkennt man spätestens beim ersten wipe. auf einmal muss die hälfte der leute weg.



Ich behaupte mal, dass das nichts mit Casualfreundlichkeit zu tun hat, sowas passiert in jedem Spiel weil spielen nicht lebensnotwendig ist. Der durchschnittliche Mensch unserer übersättigten Gesellschaften verliert nicht gerne und bleibt dem RVR fern wenn böse enden könnte. Er macht bevorzugt immer nur Dinge, wo er am wenigsten verlieren/aufwänden muss und das meiste gewinnen kann. Oder schlimmer, er besorgt sich einen Zweitaccount, spielt immer auf der Seite, die am Drücker ist und betreibt vielleicht sogar wintrading. Das passiert vermutlich auch in Aion, schon in der Beta gabs so einen Vorfall und von bots brauch ich ja nicht reden. Das sind mitunter Umstände, die RVR meiner Meinung nach scheitern lassen.


----------



## Nazar (28. Dezember 2009)

Talmir schrieb:


> jeder der WAR probieren möchte solls probieren. wer sich nicht wohlfühlt dort kann ja was anderes spielen.
> 
> ich fühle mich in WAR bei weitem wohler als damals in weh oh weh.
> 
> ...




WAR soll nicht Casual sein?
Na wo is er denn? Na wo ist denn der Rofl Copter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alleine schon diese durchdachten Skill Trees.. ähm sorry, Trees haben ja Zweige und diese Verästelungen fehlen komplett in WAR.
Ach und dann diese vielen Chainketten, ähm.. och.. hmm. wieder das falsche Spiel. Welche Spiele haben denn alle Chain Ketten? Ach ja, WoW, Aion und sogar das vom gleichen Entwickler programmierte Spiel DAoC, das nun weit über 7 Jahre alt ist.
Dann diese geile Welt in WAR, alles frei begehbar, keine Schlauchlevel und damit viel Taktik möglich.. ähm.. sorry.. wieder falsch! WAR steht ja für eine Schlauchwelt und unsichtbare Wände.. man kann nicht mal über einen kniehohen Wall springen. Tja, da lob ich mir da doch das angebliche Casual Spiel WäoWä, wo die Welt 1000 mal glaubwürdiger ist, als die in WAR.
Und dann diese casual untypische alle immer nur auf ein Tor hauen. Natürlich bevorzugen das nur Profis. Immer schön auf die gleiche Stelle hauen, um in die Burg zu kommen.
Ja und die Kämpfe erst, da frohlockt das Profiherz.... NOT!
AoE ist immer noch das A und O im RvR. Ja da ist das ganze Können der Profis gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, welches Spiel Du spielst aber WAR ist mit ABSOLUTER SICHERHEIT kein Spiel für Profis!
Aber träum ruhig weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (28. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Von diesen Gebieten sind maximal 3 auf und sie unterscheiden sich vom Aufbau in keinster Weise, außerdem sind die belagerungswaffen in War wirklich Schrott da sie abgesehen von der Rampe einfach nichts bringen



Sry aber das muss man Korrigieren weil es sind nicht 3 sondern 6 Gebiete das T3 mitgezählt, eigentlich könnte man ja Lotd teilweise auch als Rvr Gebiet mit ansehen und damit wären wir dann bei 7 Gebieten. Die Ausage über das T3 trifft natürlich nur auf einen Server mit Normalen Regelwerk zu, aber das der Schrei der Comm damals zur Einführung der Pvp Servers ein Fehler war dürften ja alle wissen.Zur Aufbauweise magst du recht haben aber vieleicht könntest du ja Beispiele aus der gleichen Szene mit mehr Innovationen einbinden, damit das ganze vieleicht etwas glaubwürdiger wirkt.

Lieber Brummbör Ich kann es gerne für dich noch einmal dick drucken 

*MAXIMAL*


----------



## Brummbör (28. Dezember 2009)

was bringen die t3 gebiete einen 40er char? damit sind wir wieder bei 3 da lotd kaum für pvp genutzt wird


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Dezember 2009)

Erstens sind die Gebiete größtenteils gleich.
Es geht ja nicht zwingend um den eigentlich aufbau, der ja oft bissel Einschränkend ist. Denn man grenzt ja schonmal beide PVE Zonen von einander strickt ab, dann kommt der Lake in der Mitte. Ich erinnere mich mal was gehört zu haben von RVR ist am Anfang wenig und wird am Ende immer mehr. Stimmt ja aber auch nicht. Denn Es bleibt ja immer das selbe. 2 Burgen und 4 BOs, nur wenige Orte sind anders. Ausnahme sind die Zwerge die im T2 und T3 getrennte Lakes haben ... warum auch immer. Aber dort ist pro Lake ja nur 1 Burg und 2 BOs.
Dies macht doch den Lake recht eintönig und dann die vielen Höhen und Tiefen der Zonen, es ist kein wirklich begehbares Gebiet, sondern es gibt Wege die man gehen kann und sonst wird es bissel Klettern oder Clippen. Aber das kann ganze große Raids halt in Enge Gassen führen und damit eben so Vorprogrammierter Angriff halt. Auch sind einige Kriegsmaschinen Pads so angebracht, dass man teilweise nichts mehr sieht und andere, da überblickt man die ganze Burg. 

Daher kann man ihn eben weder sagen sie haben Verschiedene Gebiete gemacht, noch kann man ihn nach sagen sie hatten für Balanced gesorgt. Dadurch wirkt die Zonen Gestaltungen eben leider so undurchdacht, wie vieles bei WAR. Man weiß nicht wirklich was sie wollten. Wollten sie nun das alle Lake vom Grundaufbau gleich sind wegen Balanced (also BO, Burg etc.) oder wollten sie dass nicht und verschiedene Zonen.

Das Problem ist eben, dass sie überall was wollten und überall super sein wollten und neu sein wolletn und wollten eben. Aber so richtig geworden ist da nicht viel. WAR hat immernoch potenzial, dass kann man nicht ganz abstreiten. Aber da muss eben hier und da neues Konzept gemacht werden. Wenn sie ihre Konzepte teilweise umbauen und sich auch an das T4 Gebiet trauen und dort vielleicht komplett neu Design, mag noch was heraus kommen, aber sonst wird das immer nur so bissel was gemacht, aber nie wirklich das Problem behandelt. Immer nur drum herum geflickt. 

Aber wie gesagt wer es zocken will, soll sich ne Trial holen und probieren. Wer aufgehört hat wegen der Perfomance soll es einfach mal wieder probieren. Doch wer wegen Endgame aufgehört hat, wird nicht zwingend Glücklich werden, da sich auf lange Sicht nichts geändert hat.

DAzu gibt es glaub kaum noch Open RVR. Zwar hatte ich mir WAR als Open RVR vorgestellt, aber so wie es Mythic gemacht hat ... war es ein Schuß nach hinten. Denn mal ehrlich was bitte macht ein 40er im T3? Maximal Zonenlock abfarmen und mehr nicht. Das ist aber nicht Sinn und Zweck.


----------



## xerkxes (28. Dezember 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> WAR soll nicht Casual sein?
> Na wo is er denn? Na wo ist denn der Rofl Copter?
> 
> 
> ...



Schwertmeister und Schwarzork haben Skillketten oder verstehe ich darunter etwas anderes (eine Chainkette kenn ich nicht, das ist bei mir eine Kettenkette, Chainkette ist vermutlich ein Profiausdruck). Zudem gibt es bei vielen Klassen Skills die eine Vorraussetzung haben, was im Prinzip das gleiche wie eine Skillkette ist.

Ich vermute, der Skilltree ist dir eine Kritik würdig, weil du ihn nicht wie gewohnt vorgefunden hast. Der Skilltree erfüllt seinen Zweck wie in allen anderen Spielen und steigert sogar den Schaden der Fähigkeiten aus diesem Baum. Man sollte also schon überlegen was man tut. Mach ich eine 3er-Mischskillung und verliere für meinen Hauptangriff Schaden und habe dafür viele zusätzliche Möglichkeiten was survivability angeht oder mache ich das nicht? Zudem machen die eingesetzten Taktiken einen großen Teil der Skillung aus und auch hier sollte man überlegen was man tut, denn man wechselt sie nicht wie Unterhosen.



Nazar schrieb:


> Dann diese geile Welt in WAR, alles frei begehbar, keine Schlauchlevel und damit viel Taktik möglich.. ähm.. sorry.. wieder falsch! WAR steht ja für eine Schlauchwelt und unsichtbare Wände.. man kann nicht mal über einen kniehohen Wall springen. Tja, da lob ich mir da doch das angebliche Casual Spiel WäoWä, wo die Welt 1000 mal glaubwürdiger ist, als die in WAR.
> Und dann diese casual untypische alle immer nur auf ein Tor hauen. Natürlich bevorzugen das nur Profis. Immer schön auf die gleiche Stelle hauen, um in die Burg zu kommen.
> Ja und die Kämpfe erst, da frohlockt das Profiherz.... NOT!
> AoE ist immer noch das A und O im RvR. Ja da ist das ganze Können der Profis gefragt
> ...



Ein ziemlich großer Schlauch. Wärs für Profis besser wenn die Gegner immer aneinander vorbeilaufen weil die Welt so groß ist? Bist wohl einer derjenigen, die sich im Alterac aufregen wenn man nicht direkt und ohne Feindkontakt zum Boss durchläuft. 

Jaaaaa, das ist mein Lieblingspunkt in deinem post, die Glaubwürdigkeit der Welt. In dem von dir erwähnten Spiel stürzen Aliens mit Raumschiffen ab und haben sich den Abzugsfinger verstaucht wodurch sie fortan nur mehr Hieb- Stichwaffen anstatt ihrerer Laserkanonen einsetzen können. Dort ist ein Blutelf auf einmal Wächter des Lichts obwohl sein Volk damit überhaupt nichts am Hut hat. Dort entscheiden sich auf einmal Todesritter sich gegen ihren Herren zu stellen und schließen sich allen möglichen Fraktionen an. Die Bezahlung war wohl schlecht. Dort herrscht angeblich Krieg zwischen der Horde und der Allianz aber trotzdem kaufen ein Orc und ein Mensch ihre Hämorrhoidensalbe Schulter an Schulter beim selben Händler in der selben Stadt. Alles sehr glaubwürdig? Eher zurechtgebogen. Ich spreche hier WoW an, da du das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit spielst und kennst.

Du willst mir sagen, dass Profis nicht damit klarkommen, dass es an einer Burg nur eine Schwachstelle gibt wodurch so eine Burg leichter zu verteidigen ist? Profis wollen vermutlich von allen Seiten angreifen können, damit sie es leichter haben. Ist es das was ein Profi will? Außerdem ist eine Burg nunmal so aufgebaut. Wenn ich eine Burg bauen ließe und nach der Fertigstellung häte diese Burg rundherum mehrere Schwachstellen (Mauern reiße ich nicht in ein paar Minuten ein), dann ließe ich den Architekten ertränken.



Nazar schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, welches Spiel Du spielst aber WAR ist mit ABSOLUTER SICHERHEIT kein Spiel für Profis!
> Aber träum ruhig weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist gut so aber deine Argumente hinken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (28. Dezember 2009)

Ein Spiel für Profis.... wenn ich das schon lese....


----------



## Pymonte (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch erwähnen, dass selbst Blizzard einsieht, dass ihre Skilltrees nicht funktionieren (im Sinne der Individualisierung). Um einen echten Skilltree zu haben, müsste der viel größer sein, sodass man ihn niemals ausskillen kann, man aber eine große Anzahl an Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten hat. Das wäre aber niemals zu Balancen. Die kleinen Skilltrees geben hingegen auch nur 3 Spielweisen vor (je nach Klasse) und bieten vielleicht 5% eigene Entscheidungsfreiheit. Das hat man in den WAR Trees, auch wenn sie nicht so schick grafisch verteilt sind, übrigens auch. Denn auch hier muss man sich entscheiden, ob man Taktik, Fertigkeit oder Moral X zusätzlich noch kaufen möchte. Hinzu kommt ja dann noch die RR-Fertigkeiten und die kaufbaren Attribute/Taktiken für RR.
So viel weniger variabel ist das nicht. Denn selbst bei WAR, mit dem ja ach so einfachen Skillsystem, kann ich nch hin und herrechnen, welche Fertigkeiten ich wie brauche und was ich steigern muss oder will.

Schließlich und endlich wird Blizz es, dank dem Pfad des Titanen, nun auch in WoW so handhaben, dass ein SkillBaum auch gewisse Attribute (die zu dem Spielstil gehören) steigert, je weiter man in den Baum skillt. Genauso wie bei den WAR Skiltrees. in D3 werden vermutlich sogar gar keine Skilltrees mehr kommen.

Das nur mal als kleiner Exkurs.

MfG Py

PS: Schön zu sehen, dass der Flamewar ungebrochen anhält.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (28. Dezember 2009)

Man sollte es Positiv sehen solange egal in welcher weise und egal in welchem Ton über eine Sache gesprochen wird, kann sie schlecht von der Bildfläche verschwunden "Tot" sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Es ist aber wirklich witzig das fast sämtliche Flames untereinander ihren Sinn verdrehen und teilweise die Aussage des Vortextes oder des Zitates vollkommen verfehlen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Dezember 2009)

Burgen werden ja auch nur mit einer Ramme erobert und Altdorf ohne Kriegsmaschinen und ohne Monster eingenommen und nur mit einfachter Infanterie, nicht mal mit großen Kriegern eingenommen und der Stadthalter versteckt sich mit seinem Greif in der Burg, sowie die Zwerge und Hochelfen, die alle in der Hauptstadt sind. Also mit realismus sollte man nie bei einem MMO kommen, auch nicht bei WAR bitte. Meine als tät Karl Franz und der Groß Theo rum hocken und warten, bis sie vom Chaos attackiert werden. Der Großtheo wird in der Geschichte so beschrieben, als wär er nicht mehr ganz dicht in der birne ... moment er ist es nicht mehr. Er durfte ne Zeitlang an Archis Standarte hängen und ist wieder zurück im Imperium, gut in WAR hat er die Standarten Nummer noch nicht durch, aber es zeigt was dat für ein Typ ist. Der Sitzt nicht und warte bis Phase X, dass er mal verhauen werden darf. Wenn die Kerle vor Altdorf stehen und er ist noch in Altdorf, hat er was als Sigmartreuer Anhänger falsch gemacht. Er hat zumindestens nicht das Imperium Verteidigt.

Dann ist es doch eher das Zergpvp aus Alterac Valley Zeiten und K.O wo vorgeschriebene Wege sind und man dort eben kämpft. Die Burgen haben ein Eingang, worum man nun mit Fußtruppen ringen soll und alles was Schaden macht, kann Schaden am Tor machen, aber nicht alles an NSC. Wirkt doch bissel komisch oder. Mit einer Kanone kanne ich eigene Spieler, Flaggen der Burg etc. Anvisieren, aber net druff schießen? Das ne Kanone, wenn die Kugel ihren Lauf verlässt, macht sie Schaden bei dem was sie trifft. Warum nicht bei eignen und Gegnern? Passt doch bei ihr super. Aber sie ist nichts weiter als einfach direkt Schießen und dann bruachste noch guten Winkel. Die Orgel ist indirekt Schieß, mit visir. Auch ziemlich Orgelniel oder so ähnlich halt.

Nein das Problem die Kriegsmaschine, mit ausnahme von Ramme und Öl, sind nur an einigen Punkten recht nützlich, sonst oft auch recht unnütz. Weil gerade Range DD machen meisten mehr Schaden als die Kanone oder die Orgel. Für Meele ist es ne gute Idee mal sowas zu benutzen, aber auch da eher die Orgel, weil man mit ihr dauerhaft Schießen kann und nicht freies Schußfeld braucht. 

Doch das war es dann an Optionen für den Angreifer. Er kann nicht über die Mauern attackieren. Als wäre eine Burg nur so gebaut. Mal ehrlich wenn man sich einige Festungen anschaut und deren Standorte, sind sie so gebaut, dass es nur ein Zugang gibt. Nicht alle natürlich, aber einige. Andere sind direkte Festungen bei dennen das Tor nach außen aufgeht etc. Also haben die sich schon was im Mittelalter gedacht. Dennoch war es nicht so, dass nur Fußtruppen, Bogenschützen und ne Ramme eine Burg erobert hat.
Es wra zu einem Verrat, der natürlich zur Günstigen Stunde die Organisation durcheinander bringen konnte oder gar die Tore öffnen.
Es war List, die berühmtste gibt es sogar heute noch im Internet.
Es waren verbesserte Kriegsgeräte, nicht welche mit mehr Schaden. Belagerungstürme, Wurfharken, Sturmleitern, Tunnelteams etc. Es wurde vieles versucht um eine Festung zu stürmen. 
In der Fantasywelt muss man nur schauen wir Praag erobert wurde. Da wurden die Mauern nicht direkt eingerissen. Aber das Chaos breitete sein Arm immer weiter aus und riesige Armeen standen vor dem Tor und Praag ist noch sehr nah am Reich des Chaos. Middenheim, Nuln oder Talabheim zu erobern dürfte für das Chaos auch enorm schwer sein und Altdorf ist dann ja auch nicht einfacher. Aber Drachen kreisen über den Städten, Riesen werfen Felsbrocken und Sprengstoff kennen die Chaoten ja auch und alternativ werden einfach Goblins abgeschossen. Ich meine die Fantaswelt bietet doch dutzende Möglichkeiten neben dem Tor ... naja zugang zur Burg zubekommen oder diese zu erobern. 

Profis ist ein nicht grad toller Ausdruck. Was für Profis sind eigentlich gemeint? Denn PVP muss man ja unterschieden. Sowas wie ein Duell 1vs1 wie Arena oder bei Guild Wars dieses Team PVP oder halt eher das Gilden PVP oder gar Massen PVP. Dann muss man unterschieden ob man dabei Optionen wie Fahrzeuge, Kriegsmaschinen und NSC zu lässt oder nur zum Teil oder garnicht etc. 
Bei WAR sind die NSC seltsam. Sie zählen nicht als Spieler, können also von Kanonen nicht beschossen werden, auch nicht geheilt etc. Sie sind aber die selbe Armee wie ich als Spieler?
Kriegsmaschinen sind nur die Ramme gut, die anderen wie oben genannt eher so naja. Warum sollen Kriegsmaschinen nun bestandteil vom RVR sein oder nicht.
Sollen NSC Bestandteil vom RVR sein oder nicht.

Genau das ist eben auch dieses Problem von WAR. Was ist beabsichtig, was nicht und was soll genau Sache sein. Wenn die NSC zum RVR gehören, dann kann man sie an die Spielerzahl anpassen, sie heilbar durch Spieler machen etc. Ich meine bei WOW kann man auch den AV Lord heilen ... gelle. Selbst wenn es 3 Priester machen würden und kein Angreifer von den 20-30 würde sie beachten, der Lord fällt am Ende tot um. Dennoch ist er Bestandteil der Armee. WEnn man jetzt sogar noch ein Schritt weiter geht und ihn als Teil der Gruppe zählen lässt, wenn man in gewissen Umkreis der Burg ist. Kann man natürlich noch Auren einführen etc.
Nur sollte man sowas eben einfach mal machen und probieren oder als Ziel wollen. Weil entweder will man den Keeplord als Boss haben für die Burg oder nicht. Wenn man ihn nicht will, dann Sektionsweise Burgen. Wenn man ihn will, sollte er für jede Gruppe eine Herausforderung sein. Ein Gewisse Mindes Niveau an Angreifern fordern ca. 1 KT sollte es eben sein. Aber ein Keeplord steht doch keine 10 Sekunden, wenn 4-6 KTs auf ihn einprügeln. Wenn nur 1 KT kommt, ist der übel hart, wenn da paar Verteidiger dabei sind. Dann muss man die Adds einzeln ziehen etc.
Genau da sollte man in WAR klare Linie schaffen. Das hat nichts mit Profis zu tun.

Will man es so haben, dass nur das Tor Zugang zur Burg für den Angreifer ist oder will man es nicht. Wenn ja, muss es möglichkeiten geben das Tor zu zerstören, außer Bugs und Ramme. Wenn nein, dann muss man Sektionen einführen etc.

Also man sollte mal klare Dinge in WAR schaffen und nicht halt mal erzählen, was man plant und halt auch schreiben, dass man dürber nach denkt. Einfach sagen ... Nein ist nicht. Fertig. Das bringt allen mehr oder "Ja das wollen wir machen, nur wann ist noch unklar." Das ist ehrlich als "Ja wir haben des Feedback der Community durch gelesen, werden es in unsere Zukünftige Arbeit einfließen lassen und uns die Belagerungen genauer anschauen" ... meine nun läufen die Burgbelagerungen schon über 1 Jahr und das auf allen Servern vom T2-T4. Da kann man doch mal bissel klarer im Text werden, bissel klarer in der Zielstellung. Vielleicht wird es durch die neue Leitung ja werden. Meine Perfomance wurde ja optimiert, nicht bei allen und soweiter ... ist klar. Aber die Verbesserungen daran, wurden ja von der Community nicht im großen udn ganzen als negativ angesehen. Negativ ist eben dieses nicht wirklich was machen im RVR und keine wirklichen Ziele im RVR. 

Denn PVP lebt durch die Spieler, nicht durch einen NSC der ein Item droppt. Denn das, kann PVP Stören. Die NSC sollten eigentlich nur Spieler ersatz sein, damit die Unterlegene Seite nicht völlig verloren ist und ein Burgangriff eben nicht nur gegen 24 Leute ist, sondern halt gegegen 24 Spieler und vielleicht 60 NSC. Einfach eben ein bischen Aktion. Aber so sind die NSC die üblichen nobrainer Mobs. Das ganze ist halt nicht richtig durchdacht.
Wie gesagt entweder will man NSC im PVP oder man will sie nicht oder nur als Händler und Ausgangspunkt fürs PVP eben (als Questgeber etc.)


----------



## xerkxes (28. Dezember 2009)

Deine Schreiberei in Ehren Golrik aber was du dir da für Ansprüche an ein gutes, virtuelles Warhammer-Universum stellst ist vermutlich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht umsetzbar. Nicht bei dem Druck den der Kapitalismus auf die Entwicklerstudios ausübt. Außerdem würde es viele Spieler schlicht überfordern. Schon die Story alleine wäre vielen zu komplex. Ansonsten stimme ich dir bei vielen Dingen zu.

Und noch schnell ein kleines Wort der Rechtfertigung: Bei Burgen komme ich schon mit Realismus in einem Spiel, denn ein Gebäude mit 15 Toren ist keine Burg sondern ein Shopping Center.


----------



## Devil4u (28. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Deine Schreiberei in Ehren Golrik aber was du dir da für Ansprüche an ein gutes, virtuelles Warhammer-Universum stellst ist vermutlich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht umsetzbar. Nicht bei dem Druck den der Kapitalismus auf die Entwicklerstudios ausübt. Außerdem würde es viele Spieler schlicht überfordern. Schon die Story alleine wäre vielen zu komplex. Ansonsten stimme ich dir bei vielen Dingen zu.
> 
> Und noch schnell ein kleines Wort der Rechtfertigung: Bei Burgen komme ich schon mit Realismus in einem Spiel, denn ein Gebäude mit 15 Toren ist keine Burg sondern ein Shopping Center.




Nun ja, seine Ansprüche sind zwar hoch. Aber es sollte aufzeigen dass es sich die Entwickler einfach gemacht haben. Was Warhammer echt nichts Schaden könnte wäre ein Bisschen mehr Sandkastenprinzip. Wie Golrik schreibt, die Möglichkeiten sind sehr begrenzt und es ist sehr Stark vorgegeben wie der Eroberungsverlauf ablaufen soll. Ich spiele hauptsächlich EVE Online. Klar es ist das Absolute Sandkastenspiel in dem du fast nur Werkzeuge bekommst und dein eigenes Ding durchziehst. Trotzdem Wäre es doch Toll wenn zum Beispiel die Gilden eigene Gebiete erobern und halten könnten. So dass die Burgen nicht von NPC's bewacht werden, sondern von Spielern. Und eine Grössere Welt mit viel mehr Gebieten. Zumindest für den Endcontent.
Die Möglichkeit in den Gebieten Werkzeugstätten zu bauen und auch eine Auswahl an Belagerungswerkzeug. 
Dann müsstest du zum Beispiel um Altdorf anzugreifen für deine Fraktion x% der Gebiete Erobern. Wobei x immer kleiner wird je Schwächer eine Fraktion auf dem Server ist.
Es gäbe viele viele Möglichkeiten, Technisch gesehen wäre es Heute sicher umsetzbar. Das einzige was dazwischen steht ist der Publisher der keine Geduld mehr hat. Alles muss Heute gecodet und Morgen veröffentlicht sein.

EVE Online hat zum beispiel über 300'000 Spieler auf nur einem Server.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Dezember 2009)

naja, EvE hat nur eine andere Serverstruktur, wodurch man keine kleineren Server hat. Alle Parallel auf einem Fleck verträgt das Spiel auch nicht. 
Und zuviel Sandkasten kommt auch nicht gut. EvE verschlingt Unmengen an Zeit, die ich nicht in ein Spiel investieren möchte. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass es Tag und Nachtschichten bei der Burgenwacht gibt, wirds mir schlecht. Ich will spielen, nicht arbeiten.
Zusätzlich verhindert die Lizenz von Warhammer Fantasy ein Sandkasten Spiel. Man kann nicht in Gebiet X einen hochwertigen (imperialen) Industriekomplex hochziehen, sowas gibts nur in Nuln oder Altdorf.
Für ein Sandbox Game bietet sich mehr Warhammer 40k an, wo nicht jeder 2. Stein schon kartografiert ist^^

Ansonsten ist das Eroberungssystem ja schon sehr dynamisch. Am besten bei den Burgen noch zerstörbare Wälle (4-5mal so viel HP wie ein Tor) und dafür ein Gatter bei der 2. Rampe (als Ausbaumöglichkeit für die Def).


----------



## Miracolax (29. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PS: Schön zu sehen, dass der Flamewar ungebrochen anhält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil für dich Flames ja auch nur dann Flames sind wenn nicht in jedem Satz mindestens 3x WAR gehuldigt wird.

Hast ja grad mal 9 Tage ausgehalten, jetzt schon Entzugserscheinungen? tz tz tz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Pymonte schrieb:


> Daher  mein letzter Satz in diesem Thread (und auch auf buffed): ja, es lohnt  sich definitiv das Spiel mal anzufangen. Es hat sich sehr viel seit  Release getan und wer auf Gruppen-PvP steht, dem wird es unheimlich  viel Spaß machen.
> 
> Damit: bye bye buffed.de, wobei ja eh schon 85% der nicht WoW-Comm. abgewandert sind bzw nicht mehr aktiv sind.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Dezember 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Weil für dich Flames ja auch nur dann Flames sind wenn nicht in jedem Satz mindestens 3x WAR gehuldigt wird.
> 
> Hast ja grad mal 9 Tage ausgehalten, jetzt schon Entzugserscheinungen? tz tz tz...
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach, das was du schreibst, ist z.B. ein Flame. Meine Aussage bezog sich allerdings mehr auf die persönlichen Kleinkriege und nicht auf den Inhalt, weil der zumeist wenigstens irgendwo einen richtigen Kern hatte.

Und warum ich wieder im Forum bin? Nun, ich bekomme PMs und antworte natürlich auch darauf, schließlich bin ich nicht asozial. Das man dann auch mal in die heiß geführten Diskussionen schaut und sich amüsiert ist doch nicht verkehrt, oder? Aber kannst beruhigt sein, der böse Pymonte hat alles geklärt und wird vorerst nicht schreiben und auch nicht mehr auf buffed schauen müssen.

Aber schön, dass du mir weiterhin die Treue hälst und die Tage zählst, bis ich wieder komme. Man könnt fast meinen du wärst ein Stalker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, dann Ciao an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curvatura (29. Dezember 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> EvE verschlingt Unmengen an Zeit, die ich nicht in ein Spiel investieren möchte. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass es Tag und Nachtschichten bei der Burgenwacht gibt, wirds mir schlecht. Ich will spielen, nicht arbeiten.



Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn und stimmt ganz einfach nicht ... es erfordert nicht nur weniger Zeit als andere Spiele weil vieles läuft wärend man offline ist und zweitens bedarf es keine Wache weil man 24h Timer hat wenn ein OP angegriffen wird sich zu sammeln. Ich weiss nicht ob das schon immer so war da ich Eve nicht von anfang an spiele aber im moment ist es defintiv falsch was du da behauptest sorry.

bb


----------



## Pymonte (29. Dezember 2009)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn und stimmt ganz einfach nicht ... es erfordert nicht nur weniger Zeit als andere Spiele weil vieles läuft wärend man offline ist und zweitens bedarf es keine Wache weil man 24h Timer hat wenn ein OP angegriffen wird sich zu sammeln. Ich weiss nicht ob das schon immer so war da ich Eve nicht von anfang an spiele aber im moment ist es defintiv falsch was du da behauptest sorry.
> 
> bb



Also als ich mal rumgefragt habe, hieß es, 2-4h pro Tag. Das ist für mich viel. Und das andere ging um WAR, wenn man Burgen selbst deffen müsste, ohne NSCs.


----------



## Archonlord (29. Dezember 2009)

..solange ne einser heiler moral ne 98gt auf 5-15 frames in die knie zwingt 
..solange jeder neue patch verdeutlicht das bei Mythik die ressourcen bei fast null sind.. (das missverstehen der com mal außen vor)
..kann man das Spiel leider nicht mehr empfehlen


----------



## Makalvian (29. Dezember 2009)

Versuche den Trail und wenn es dir Spaß macht, probiers einfach einen Monat. Fertig aus...


Ps:
 Der War-bereich im Buffed-Forum ist sinnlos geworden, weil man es hier genauso gut wie im Aion-Bereich sieht, es gibt einfach viel zu viele Menschen die sich zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht haben Spiele schlecht zu reden. Größtenteils kann man dies am einfachsten verfolgen wenn man sich die älteren Threads anschaut, es sind meistens die selben. Die Kommentare sind immer die selben und meisten wird die vernünftige Konservation außer acht gelassen. Es wird verglichen was ja auch nicht schlecht ist, aber genauso werden Dinge gefordert die nie ein Mmo beinhalten kann, oder zumindest in der heutigen Zeit nicht tragbar wären. Ich finde es wirklich schade das man anderen Menschen keinen Spaß gönnen kann. In deisem Sinne die üblichen Verdächtigen werden ja die sein, die das War-Forum noch als einzigste beleben werden.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (29. Dezember 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ..solange ne einser heiler moral ne 98gt auf 5-15 frames in die knie zwingt
> ..solange jeder neue patch verdeutlicht das bei Mythik die ressourcen bei fast null sind.. (das missverstehen der com mal außen vor)
> ..kann man das Spiel leider nicht mehr empfehlen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. Dezember 2009)

Ähm Sandbox ist ja auch noch nicht so ausgereift, wie Themenpark. Daher find ich es erstaunlich, dass Mythic am Themenpark scheiterte, obwohl die dass ja schonmal mit DAoC hatten.

Nein mit oder ohne NSC ist eine Burg ja deffbar, nur sollte es eben einfach mal richtig gemacht werden und die NSC nicht nur als NSC zählen. Das ist oft etwas seltsam.

auch staune ich das Mythic so weise war und erst ohne Burgen und so richtiges Mastery ins rennen ging und das nach eingebaut hatten. Also man sieht an den Mastery wie undurchdacht Mythic ran geht.

Die haben nicht Blizzard ein Schritt voraus. Wenn man so das ganze sieht, scheint Blizzard zu Wissen das sie ihre Itemspirale nicht mehr so groß weiter drehen können. Also verlagern sie einige Stats einfach in die Talentbäume und nennen es Mastery halt. Das ist aber nicht von WAR abgeschaut oder so.
Meine WAR hat ein System wo man 15 Punkte pro Kastenstellen hat. Gut erinnert jetzt an Guild Wars 12 + 1 + 3 glaub ich war es bei Guild Wars von Rüstung her gesehen. Naja gut sind 16, mit Renown sind es ... egal.
Wichtiger ist das Konzept bei WAR. Bitte warum ändere ich mit dem Mastery den Schaden einer Fähigkeit? Damit die Fähigkeit balanced wird oder was. Hm also 5 Sekunden 25% Parrieren ... da ist der Schaden wichtig. 20 Sekunden lang mit einem CD von 20 Sekunden -20% auf Block und -10% Parry ... hm ... da ist der Schaden wichtig.
Armor Erhöhung hängt dann vom Mastery ab, weil dass ja so wichtig ist. Hm warum ist dann bitte, damit die Vielfalt der Klassen bewart bleibt vielleicht, dann Armor beim Sigi im Heilbaum und beim Eisenbrecher im Tankbaum. Warum wird dann die Aura genau so gesteigert wie der Buff von dem Schlag? Weil sie gleiche Kate sind ... gut. Aber warum nicht vom Level abhängig machen, wie viel Armor es sind, es ist eh die gleiche Kate. Also kann man doch gleich Einheitlich erhöhen, dafür ist aber die Wirkzeit anders oder man erhöht eben andere wichtige Apsekte des Skills. Warum also beim Armor +x und bei sowas wie Tank öffnen -20% ungeskillt ...? Was bitte ist der Grund dafür.
Warum hat der Schattenkrieger seine Haltungen getrennt von den Mastery und ein Weißer Löwe hat seine in den Mastery? Es ist vom Koznept her das selbe, die auren und Schwertverzauberungen zum Beispiel auch. Warum also? Weils durchdacht ist und Mythic vor WOW erkannt hat, dass Talentbäume nichts bringen.

Nein dieser Pfad der Titane lagert einige Skills eben aus, die man gern auch anderen Builds geben will und gibt Stats, die man eben abschaffen will, damit man nicht durch Items auf einen bestimmen Build gezwungen wird. Denn abgewissen Armorpen macht Eves mehr Schaden als Rupture etc. Sowas will man damit Versuchen zu vermeiden. Der Pfad der Titan soll skills auslagern wie weniger Schaden durch AE usw. Damit man eben nicht zwingend Baum X dafür skillen muss, obwohl es ein Skill ist der eigentlich jeden Build helfen würde. Es gibt halt so paar Skills Fear Reduzierung etc., die einfach praktisch sind. Damit man CC bissel im Griff bekommt. 

Natürlich mag es keine optimale Lösung sein, ist aber in ihrem derzeitigen Sytem eine gute und sogar eine recht große Umstellung, von eben reinen Stat Items, auf Items mit weniger Stats. Einfach weil sie sehen, dass sie an Grenzen stossen. Bei WAR gibt es Caps ... warum capt man einen Stat, wieso lässt man ihn also erst so hoch kommen, wenn doch Items ja nicht so eine große Rolle Spielen sollen. Wie stark reduziert Stärke eigentlich Block und Parry und wie stark steiger ich Parry mit meinen Stats? Im Renownbaum steiger ich für ein und die selben kosten Block, sowie Parry oder Dodge oder Disrupt? Blocken ist effektiver als das, denn es kommt immer, wenn man genug Block hat. ABer Parry nur im Nahkampf? Zeigt das nicht etwas, dass Mythic nicht so richtige dsa Verhältnis kennt.

Also ein Spruch der mir als Tank Schutz bietet und dafür gedach ist ,wird im Mastery mit Schaden geskillt. Ein Einzel buff steigert die Stats genau so wie ein AE Buff. Wo ist der einfluss auf CD, wo sinnvoll GCD und wo eben kein GCD oder ein 0.5er etc. Wo sinnvoll Wirkzeiterhöhung oder Reduzierung oder Schadenserhöhung/Heiung/absorbt/Anzahl etc. Warum Schaden oder Armor und belieber Stats mit Mastery und keine % Werte oder Wirkdauer? ... Ich meine das Prinzip bei WAR erinnert mich mehr an Guild Wars, als Balanced Konzept was Blizzard erstmal begreifen muss und langsam versteht und deswegen ihr altes Talentbaumkonzept über den Haufen wirft.


----------



## C0ntra (30. Dezember 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> [...]
> Im Renownbaum steiger ich für ein und die selben kosten Block, sowie Parry oder Dodge oder Disrupt? Blocken ist effektiver als das, denn es kommt immer, wenn man genug Block hat. ABer Parry nur im Nahkampf? Zeigt das nicht etwas, dass Mythic nicht so richtige dsa Verhältnis kennt.
> [...]



Ich habe keine Lust alles Geschriebene aufzuarbeiten aber hier möchte ich kurz ansetzen.
Die Rufskills sind erstmal für alle Klassen gleich.
Es mag widersinnig erscheinen Parry zu erhöhen, wenn man blocken kann, aber manche Klassen ziehen aus Parry mehr Vorteile - insbesondere in Kombination mit diversen Taktiken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mythic kennt diesbezüglich das Verhältnis, du in diesem Falle aber nicht die Beweggründe, die Skills/Taktiken so zu legen, wie sie liegen.


----------



## Thurgom (30. Dezember 2009)

Man müsste halt auch die Mechaniken der anderen Klassen kennen, wenn man sich ein Urteil über das Reknown-Mastery-System erlauben will. C0ntra hat es ja schon angesprochen, Parry zu skillen ist für manche Klassen extrem wichtig oder hilfreich. Außerdem gibt es auch genügen Offtanks, die nicht mit Schild rumrennen (zB in Melee-AT Gruppe). Es gibt z.B. beim Ritter einen after Parry Procc, der Stärke/Kampfgeschick und Initiative um 240 steigert -> 240 Kampfgeschick bufft wiederum den Parry-Wert recht ordentlich, nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja aber es geht darum, dass man etwas wie Parry und Block nicht gleich bewerten kann. Denn es geht um andere Dinge. Vorallem lohnt sich fast nie die anderen auszubauen, denn die Stärke der meisten Spieler oder Int etc. sind so hoch, dass der direkte Avoid dagegen fast 0 ist. 
Daher müsste von Renownpunkten her gesehen die direkt Avoids geringer bewertet werden. Da es ja nur auf 1 Art geht und die meisten Klassen, wenn sie einmal natürlich die Items haben, den Avoid enorm reduzieren. 

Weiß net aber ersten ist es schonmal erstaunlich das viele gern mal tönen das RR unwichtig sind und Items, obwohl dass enorm wichtig in den Spiel.
Auch find ich kaum das eine Parry Taktik sich wirklich lohnt, denn leider haben viele Nahkämpfer recht viel Stärke. Schwertmeister sind die einzige ausnahme, die wirklich von Parry stark profitieren, da sie ja diesen recht gemeienn Skill habe.

Dazu bin ich fest überzeugt das Mythic kein Überblick über ihre eigen Skills hat. Sonst hätten sie damals schon beim CC und AE nerf mehr gemacht als nur Schaden reduzieren und Immunität machen. Das wirkt alles so fix fix, eh wir sagen müssen wir haben nichts. Auch das sie nie groß ihre Klassen ändern oder mal bissel was rücken oder es Begründen, wirkt als hätten sie den Überblick verloren. Gibt genug Patches wo sie seltsam gepatch haben. Das mit der Schwertmeisterverzauberung, find ich einfach übertrieben und imba. Weil Eisenbrecher nur sich und 1 anderen buffen und der Schwert Debufft AE und Bufft AE? Das hatte der Schwarzork als Taktik und naja ... weiß net. Aber die meisten Schwertmeister wollten nicht zwingen diese Änderung, sondern dass eben die Taktik vom Schwarzork geändert wird oder man etwas ähnliches als Schwertmeister kommt. Finde diese Änderung war einfach zu stark. Auch das man die Absorbfelder einfach mal so vor den Avoid gesetzt hat, hatte sie wirklich sinnlos gemacht und dann die Erhöhung des Wertes ... naja. Das wirkt für mich schon teilweise bissel als hätten sie den Überblick verloren. Die Masterys sollten mehr ändern als nur den Schaden eines skills oder bisse stats. Zeit, CD etc. sind da perfekt. Denn wenn sie nur Schaden machen, sind die letzten 3 oder 5 Punkte unwicthig, dass bissel Schaden mehr ist oft nicht so gut, wie die STärke oder direkt Schaden halt auf die Fähigkeit. Wenn man aber Zeit oder CD ändert, ist Ausskillen auch ohne Moral SKills sinnvoll.


----------



## Mironator (30. Dezember 2009)

Nabend an alle.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein alten WAR-Account zu reaktivieren. Da wollte ich nur mal fragen, welche Server sich momentan als Ordler so lohnen? Drakenwald soll ja angeblich der bevölkerste Server sein, aber als Ordler auch gleichzeitig eine Zumutung - ist das wirklich so? Carrouburg hingegen soll auch als Ordler ziemlich in Ordnung sein?

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich will nicht einfach auf en vollsten Server oder so, aber bei WAR scheint es ja irgendwie halbtote Server zu geben und auf die möchte ich natürlich keinesfalls rauf. Ich will einfach eine Art "Garantie" haben, dass der Server, auf dem ich dann spielen werde, nicht irgendwann auch geschlossen wird. 

Und auch wenn es vielleicht etwas egoistisch klingt, weil ich halt kein Ordler auf Drakenwald spielen will - sollten die Behauptungen denn wahr sein - ich möchte halt mein Spaß haben und mich nicht schon beim Leveln einer Übermacht an Destros gegenüberstehen sehen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe. Und vielleicht kann mir wer ja auch gleich eine Gilde empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## wiligut (30. Dezember 2009)

Es ist egal was du auf Drakenwald spielst. Die frühere Destrodominanz ist seit dem Transfer von Erengard vorbei.


----------



## Mironator (30. Dezember 2009)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Welchen Server würdest du mir denn empfehlen? Drakenwald oder Carrouburg? Ich habe gerade auf den beiden ein Char erstellt und geguckt, in welchem Startgebiet mehr los ist. Auf Drakenwald war ich im Startgebiet der Einzige, auf Carrouburg waren es dafür gleich sieben Gleichgesinnte. Natürlich kann das jetzt einfach nur Zufall gewesen sein, deswegen frage ich lieber, welcher Server als der Aktivere gilt. Ich möchte ja auch in den niedrigen Tiers gut unterhalten werden und mich nicht erst auf R40 solo quälen.


----------



## C0ntra (31. Dezember 2009)

Also in Nordland warst du auf Drakenwald der einzigste Spieler? oO 
Dann spielten wir auf verschiedenen Drakenwaldservern.
In den anderen Paarungsgebieten ist weniger los, da alles auf das T1 Imperium fokussiert ist.


----------



## Mironator (31. Dezember 2009)

Nur im Startgebiet. Weiter habe ich nicht geguckt. Aber wie gesagt, kann auch Zufall gewesen sein, da solche "Stichproben" noch nie wirklich aussagend waren.

Wenn Drakenwald nimmer so destrodominiert ist und der aktivste Server in Deutschland, dann empfiehlt sich Drakenwald auch als Server für "Neulinge", oder?


----------



## Fließendes Blut (31. Dezember 2009)

also drakenwald würd ich dir empfehlen, hab heute mit warhammer angefangen und die scenarien haben sich immer recht schnell geöffnet und nciht immer das selbe scenario, zudem waren die ergebnisse recht ausgeglichen, mal hat order gewonnen mal destro und öffentliche quests  konnte man auch machen.

mfg


----------



## Mironator (31. Dezember 2009)

Supi. Dann werde ich wohl auch Drakenwald nehmen. Aber heute nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (31. Dezember 2009)

Mironator schrieb:


> Supi. Dann werde ich wohl auch Drakenwald nehmen. Aber heute nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es hängt aber auch von der Zeit ab, wann du spielst. Nachts und früh am Morgen wirst du deutlich weniger Spieler antreffen - verständlich wie ich finde.


----------



## Diven (31. Dezember 2009)

Drakenwald ist sehr voll. Manchmal etwas zu viel für die Zonen, aber noch immer besser als zu wenig. damit kann man eigentlich leben.
Auf Carroburg ist dahingegen etwas mehr luft noch nach oben, aber das sollte auch noch gehen.

Einfach Trial ziehen und ausprobieren. Mit 1.3.3. wurde die Performance endlich mal spürbar besser.
(Meist macht die Zone vor meinem Rechner die Geige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mironator (31. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich habe mein Account mittlerweile reaktiviert. Da ich ja das Spiel schon über ein Jahr zu Hause habe, musste ich mir den Client auch nicht runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich auf Drakenwald. Anscheinend ist dort die Order-Seite etwas stärker vertreten als die Destro-Seite mittlerweile, zumindest habe ich ziemlich lange auf Scenarios warten dürfen eben gerade. Nun gut aber, ich wünsche euch allen noch einen guten Rutsch, ich bin erstmal off. Byebye und vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## mh0 (1. Januar 2010)

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall wieder anzufangen das Spiel wurde gut überarbeitet und Spielt sich sehr gut. Das muss man aber selbst ausprobieren es gibt ja ne testversion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch vor drei Tagen wieder angefangen weil WoW lahm geworden ist... am ersten Tag ist es gewöhnung bedürftig nochmal überall rein zukommen aber dann machts wieder richtig fun =)


----------



## morrukk (6. Januar 2010)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> wird auch nix mehr bringen, da Destros mit jedem Raid uns ca. 200k Ruf entfleuchen, und bald nur noch rr80 Destrokts rumgurken, da können wir auch 10 aufstellen, wird nix mehr bringen.



Das das Gegenteil zur Zeit zutrifft, wurde inzwischen auch mehrmals bewiesen. Alles wird gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (6. Januar 2010)

Beide Seiten nehmen sich auf Drakenwald da wenig.
Droppen reichlich Kriegsherrn / King Token => der Gegner ist hoch.
Andere Folge davon => die Szenarien gegen solche Gruppen geben sehr gut Ruf, besonders wenn man tiefer im Rang ist.


----------



## Pente (8. Januar 2010)

Das Thema geht nun ja doch schon einige Seiten am Kernthema vorbei. Ob es sich lohnt wieder Warhammer anzufangen oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. Am besten nutzt ihr die kostenlose Testversion und schnuppert einfach mal ein paar Tage rein.

Das Thema ist hiermit geschlossen.


----------

